# "Black" Names



## DGS49

I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.

It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).

And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.

Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)

But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."

Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


----------



## rightwinger

Urban blacks are not credited with much education
But they do come up with original names

The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


----------



## Pogo

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



"Christian" names?

I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

You could name a black Chatsworth...you could name one Jesus Christ...names do not change the nature of the beast.


----------



## JoeMoma

I admit my bias.  With all other things being equal,  I would prefer hiring someone with a name I can remember and pronounce.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
Click to expand...

Good Football player
Won us a Super Bowl


----------



## hjmick

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> You could name a black Chatsworth...you could name one Jesus Christ...names do not change the nature of the beast.




The same can be said of ignorant bigots.


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Devontravious!


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.



Like McConnell? Or McDonald?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

hjmick said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could name a black Chatsworth...you could name one Jesus Christ...names do not change the nature of the beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said of ignorant bigots.
Click to expand...


I know right?


----------



## IM2

Pogo said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
Click to expand...

You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.

How utterly pathetic.


----------



## IM2

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much Devontravious!
Click to expand...


Any time Tijn Von Ingersleben


----------



## rightwinger

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
Click to expand...


I have to admit. White names are not very original


----------



## Sunni Man

I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".

Out of curiousity I asked about her name?

She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
Click to expand...


You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.


----------



## 007

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
Click to expand...

Like "RIGHTWINGER?" ... 

That's not original at all, seeing as you're a leftist joker.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

Sorry, no. The root of the problem is how blacks behave in school. Every business knows when they get a resume from Shaquille, youre going to get an uneducated and disruptive and undisciplined worker.

It's up to the black community to change that perception. Threats won't work. Just raise the next generation better than the last.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
Click to expand...

No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.

Your assertion is a FARCE.


----------



## Desperado

La - A    Pronounce Ladasha
At first I thought they just did not know how to spell the name correctly but they actually did it on purpose


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag the said, "Zentyne".


I think if I was calling myself sunni man, I would probably shut up about names. I remember when I was a kid somebody told me to look for Akbar and I ended up in the candy section at Safeway.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
Click to expand...


My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sunni Man said:


> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..


my daughter Hinduicyfruit approves this message.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.
Click to expand...

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Jarlaxle

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.
Click to expand...

Are you a person or a spambot?


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> I think if I was calling myself sunni man, I would probably shut up about names.


So the name on your birth certificate is IM2??   ...


----------



## Sunni Man

I remember 2 female hood rats the company I worked for was forced to hire in order to fill the government mandated minority quota. They both had the requisite ghetto names like Shaniqua and Starquisha with attitude to match.

Unfortunately, they were on my production line and I was their supervisor. One day I ask one of them to move some material to another area. She responded with, "who are you to tell me what to do?", and I said "because I'm your boss". (and had been for several weeks)

I finally got feed up and went to HR and complained about their laziness and substandard work. I also told HR that in my opinion, all these two women wanted to do was work there long enough to qualify for unemployment and possibly sue the company for something, anything.

HR told me there was nothing they could do. The company had to keep them.

And guess what? Both of them quit at the same time and them sued the company for some kind of BS racial discrimination. Thankfully the judge saw their nonsense was bogus and threw the case out of court. ....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
Click to expand...

they were when they were thought up....


----------



## Hugo Furst

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
Click to expand...


hmm, names referring to son of Connell, and son of Donald?

GREAT examples.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Click to expand...


*Affirmative Action Has Mostly Helped Whites, but Trump Administration Says Not Enough*

In 2013, _Time Magazine_ reported, “Affirmative action has helped white women more than anyone.” The reporter cited several studies showing that the gains from white women due to affirmative action policies eclipsed any benefits that people of color experienced. In most cases, these policies have helped move the nation toward gender equality but have left minorities behind. The resulting trend is an equality gap between races.

The Economic Policy Institute reported in February 2017, “The racial wealth gap is much larger than the wage or income gap by race. Average wealth for white families is seven times higher than average wealth for black families. Worse still, median white wealth (wealth for the family in the exact middle of the overall distribution—wealthier than half of all families and less-wealthy than half) is _twelve times_ higher than median black wealth. More than one in four black households have zero or negative net worth, compared to less than one in ten white families without wealth, which explains the large differences in the racial wealth gap at the mean and median. These raw differences persist, and are growing, even after taking age, household structure, education level, income, or occupation into account.”


In 2005, the _New York Times_ reported on a book by Ira Katznelson, the Ruggles professor of political science and history at Columbia University, that detailed a historical account of how affirmative action policies were first developed in the United States and primarily benefitted whites while perpetuating economic and wealth inequality based on race. The _Times_ reports, “Katznelson demonstrates that African-American veterans received significantly less help from the G.I. Bill than their white counterparts. ‘Written under Southern auspices,’ he reports, ‘the law was deliberately designed to accommodate Jim Crow.’ He cites one 1940s study that concluded it was ‘as though the G.I. Bill had been earmarked ‘For White Veterans Only.'”

Affirmative action in the United States has historically benefited white people the most. Whether marketed by Democrats or subverted by Republicans, the system reinforces institutional racism by disproportionately benefitting white people—even though affirmative action policies were created to help achieve equality among races.

Affirmative Action Has Mostly Helped Whites, but Trump Administration Says Not Enough


----------



## IM2

Jarlaxle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a person or a spambot?
Click to expand...


Are you a spambot?


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> I remember 2 female hood rats the company I worked for was forced to hire in order to fill the government mandated minority quota. They both had the requisite ghetto names like Shaniqua and Starquisha with attitude to match.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were on my production line and I was their supervisor. One day I ask one of them to move some material to another area. She responded with, "who are you to tell me what to do?", and I said "because I'm your boss". (and had been for several weeks)
> 
> I finally got feed up and went to HR and complained about their laziness and substandard work. I also told the HR that in my opinion, all these two women wanted to do was work there long enough qualify for unemployment and possibly sue the company for something, anything.
> 
> HR told me there was nothing they could do. The company had to keep them.
> 
> And guess what? Both of them quit at the same time and them sued the company for some kind of BS discrimination. Thankfully the judge saw their nonsense was bogus and threw the case out of court. ....  ...


Yawn! The same old dumb ass racist tale.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much Devontravious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time Tijn Von Ingersleben
Click to expand...


Lemme help out here.  That's pronounced, "Tiny van Slobberhobben"


----------



## Pogo

Sunni Man said:


> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..



I like it.  It's unique.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
Click to expand...


Actually I didn't mention a color.  There are some bizzaro names out there, some intentional, some not.

But ---------- Plaxico??  Sounds like a company that makes windshields.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> Yawn! The same old dumb ass racist tale.


One I reached the position where I was allowed to hire people to work the production line in my area.

Any job applications I looked at that had a hood rat ghetto made up name went straight to the trash can by my desk.  ...


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were when they were thought up....
Click to expand...


Try this one:

Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin



Spoiler: Sounds like this



Enya


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Affirmative Action Has Mostly Helped Whites, but Trump Administration Says Not Enough*
> 
> In 2013, _Time Magazine_ reported, “Affirmative action has helped white women more than anyone.” The reporter cited several studies showing that the gains from white women due to affirmative action policies eclipsed any benefits that people of color experienced. In most cases, these policies have helped move the nation toward gender equality but have left minorities behind. The resulting trend is an equality gap between races.
> 
> The Economic Policy Institute reported in February 2017, “The racial wealth gap is much larger than the wage or income gap by race. Average wealth for white families is seven times higher than average wealth for black families. Worse still, median white wealth (wealth for the family in the exact middle of the overall distribution—wealthier than half of all families and less-wealthy than half) is _twelve times_ higher than median black wealth. More than one in four black households have zero or negative net worth, compared to less than one in ten white families without wealth, which explains the large differences in the racial wealth gap at the mean and median. These raw differences persist, and are growing, even after taking age, household structure, education level, income, or occupation into account.”
> 
> 
> In 2005, the _New York Times_ reported on a book by Ira Katznelson, the Ruggles professor of political science and history at Columbia University, that detailed a historical account of how affirmative action policies were first developed in the United States and primarily benefitted whites while perpetuating economic and wealth inequality based on race. The _Times_ reports, “Katznelson demonstrates that African-American veterans received significantly less help from the G.I. Bill than their white counterparts. ‘Written under Southern auspices,’ he reports, ‘the law was deliberately designed to accommodate Jim Crow.’ He cites one 1940s study that concluded it was ‘as though the G.I. Bill had been earmarked ‘For White Veterans Only.'”
> 
> Affirmative action in the United States has historically benefited white people the most. Whether marketed by Democrats or subverted by Republicans, the system reinforces institutional racism by disproportionately benefitting white people—even though affirmative action policies were created to help achieve equality among races.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Mostly Helped Whites, but Trump Administration Says Not Enough
Click to expand...

That bull shit isn't worth the bandwidth it took to display it... sorry.

The Grand Fraud: Affirmative Action for Blacks - Capitalism Magazine

https://balancedpolitics.org/affirmative_action.htm

Affirmative action and the racism of low expectations


----------



## Hellbilly

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



Never submit to the white mans will.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like "RIGHTWINGER?" ...
> 
> That's not original at all, seeing as you're a leftist joker.
Click to expand...


My parents named me Rightwinger after my maternal Grandfather......Rightwinger McGee
He was a left handed pitcher for the Chicago Whitesox in the late 1920s







Rightwinger McGee


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like "RIGHTWINGER?" ...
> 
> That's not original at all, seeing as you're a leftist joker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents named me Rightwinger after my maternal Grandfather......Rightwinger McGee
> He was a left handed pitcher for the Chicago Whitesox in the 1920s
Click to expand...


Fun fact:  Lefty Frizzell was righthanded.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.


----------



## 007

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like "RIGHTWINGER?" ...
> 
> That's not original at all, seeing as you're a leftist joker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents named me Rightwinger after my maternal Grandfather......Rightwinger McGee
> He was a left handed pitcher for the Chicago Whitesox in the late 1920s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger McGee
Click to expand...

That would be cool if you had any proof it was true.


----------



## Pogo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.




0:38

​


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no. The root of the problem is how blacks behave in school. Every business knows when they get a resume from Shaquille, youre going to get an uneducated and disruptive and undisciplined worker.
> 
> It's up to the black community to change that perception. Threats won't work. Just raise the next generation better than the last.
Click to expand...


I'm black. That means I know what the problem is. You're white and want to deny any negative effects of white racism. If perception and behavior was the problem, blacks who are in management would not hire anyone white. If perception was the deal, the same thing. But  it's not. And look at what you have said. You confirm my comment- *the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites.*


----------



## Vastator

Sunni Man said:


> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..


I’ve seen a negro She-boon with a name tag that said “La Treen”. So...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Pogo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:38
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

There is no way these kids will end up in a school that has a mixed-sex sports day. Neither did their parents. Their sports day will consist of "hunt the pleb" or "rape the maid!.
Good honest character building sports.


----------



## Godboy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:38
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way these kids will end up in a school that has a mixed-sex sports day. Neither did their parents. Their sports day will consist of "hunt the pleb" or "rape the maid!.
> Good honest character building sports.
Click to expand...

Yeah, except they wont do that, as we all know. They will be succesful and commit no crimes.


----------



## Pogo

Vastator said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen a negro She-boon with a name tag that said “La Treen”. So...
Click to expand...


Wait ... you've seen a what?


----------



## Vastator

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen a negro She-boon with a name tag that said “La Treen”. So...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait ... you've seen a what?
Click to expand...

Yeah... Vocabulary... It matters...


----------



## Pogo

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen a negro She-boon with a name tag that said “La Treen”. So...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait ... you've seen a what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Vocabulary... It matters...
Click to expand...


That it does.

Care to essplain yours?


----------



## Vastator

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen a negro She-boon with a name tag that said “La Treen”. So...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait ... you've seen a what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Vocabulary... It matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it does.
> 
> Care to essplain yours?
Click to expand...

I like literature..?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
Click to expand...

The least original names are Muslim names.
The second least original are Hispanic names.


----------



## 007

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.


Why can't you be a normal heterosexual like nature intended you to be, instead of a homosexual pervert?


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..


I admired Bruce Lee and Fruitstripe gum......so my kids gonna be named Bruce Leefruitstripe. Sounds Jewish.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I admired Bruce Lee and Fruitstripe gum......so my kids gonna be named Bruce Leefruitstripe. Sounds Jewish.
Click to expand...


No no, you need a religion.

How bout merging Hi Ho crackers with Baha'i?  Baha'i Ho.

Japanese religion and a car --- ShintoPinto.

Methodist with Tinactin --- Methodactin


----------



## Robert Urbanek

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I admired Bruce Lee and Fruitstripe gum......so my kids gonna be named Bruce Leefruitstripe. Sounds Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no, you need a religion.
> 
> How bout merging Hi Ho crackers with Baha'i?  Baha'i Ho.
> 
> Japanese religion and a car --- ShintoPinto.
> 
> Methodist with Tinactin --- Methodactin
Click to expand...


I say there is Methodist to your madness.


----------



## Pogo

Robert Urbanek said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the checkout line at a grocery store and the black girl bagging my stuff had a name tag on that said, "Zentyne".
> 
> Out of curiousity I asked about her name?
> 
> She told me that her Mother admired Zen buddhism and really liked Dentyne gum. So she combined the two and named her Zentyne. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I admired Bruce Lee and Fruitstripe gum......so my kids gonna be named Bruce Leefruitstripe. Sounds Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no, you need a religion.
> 
> How bout merging Hi Ho crackers with Baha'i?  Baha'i Ho.
> 
> Japanese religion and a car --- ShintoPinto.
> 
> Methodist with Tinactin --- Methodactin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say there is Methodist to your madness.
Click to expand...


You could combine the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster with Cheerios and get Flying Spaghetti - Os...


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The least original names are Muslim names.
> The second least original are Hispanic names.
Click to expand...


Korean last names
All Park or Kim


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Godboy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:38
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way these kids will end up in a school that has a mixed-sex sports day. Neither did their parents. Their sports day will consist of "hunt the pleb" or "rape the maid!.
> Good honest character building sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, except they wont do that, as we all know. They will be succesful and commit no crimes.
Click to expand...

Like that Prince Andrew fella ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

DGS49 said:


> I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.



Unfortunately for their children and our Nation, many black or American mothers of African descent are SELFISH, immature, apathetic teenage CHILD CARE givers choosing to blame everyone under the sun, except themselves, for the STRUGGLES, PAIN and HARDSHIPS their children, as well as their community experience.

I believe apparent HATEFUL, SEGREGATION-minded PRO BLACK practicing teen and adult moms naming their kids with crazy sounding is their way of rejecting white society and/or white religion. The same society that funds and supports the children who selfish, emotionally troubled, largely unskilled young mothers create, though are ill equipped to support by themselves.

I'm referring to a large population of American girls and women who for generations, have been denigrated as less than human BBTCHES and HOES or THOTS by countless American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, several who've been warmly welcomed to Pres. and Mrs. Obama's White House.

 

Danielle, a 'black female conservative', speaks about MRS. OBAMA admiring liberals threatening VIOLENCE toward citizens peacefully sharing their concerns & opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.


 


Peace ♥


----------



## Godboy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant they have normal whitey names like these folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:38
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way these kids will end up in a school that has a mixed-sex sports day. Neither did their parents. Their sports day will consist of "hunt the pleb" or "rape the maid!.
> Good honest character building sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, except they wont do that, as we all know. They will be succesful and commit no crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like that Prince Andrew fella ?
Click to expand...

Prince Andrew wasnt in that picture.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...


Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"? 

Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?

SMGDH


----------



## rightwinger

So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?


----------



## blastoff

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


Not to mention Ndamukong.


----------



## Godboy

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
Click to expand...

Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.


----------



## harmonica

....it's a cycle--black ''kids'' having kids before they are financially and mentally responsible --plain and simple--cycle goes on and on 
..my new USMB name is  ''Harmonica-ontay


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
Click to expand...

isn't Donovan McNabb Irish?


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

...that's part of the problem--instead of blacks listening/learning--- they scream RACISM--and their culture continues to fail--because they don't want to listen--it HURTS to know that you are a failure--yes?


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never submit to the white mans will.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yes--the blacks continue to fail


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The least original names are Muslim names.
> The second least original are Hispanic names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Korean last names
> All Park or Kim
Click to expand...

Korea, Japan, China, etc don't have much immigration--diversity----?and they have a better culture-- graduation rates/etc combined with lower crime?


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?


we're not---please explain how you deduced that
I think they are funny


----------



## Pogo

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't Donovan McNabb Irish?
Click to expand...


Scottish, laddie.


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The least original names are Muslim names.
> The second least original are Hispanic names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Korean last names
> All Park or Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea, Japan, China, etc don't have much immigration--diversity----?and they have a better culture-- graduation rates/etc combined with lower crime?
Click to expand...

Not very original last names


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm, names referring to son of Connell, and son of Donald?
> 
> GREAT examples.
Click to expand...


See previous reference to Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin ("Ni" = "daughter of")

Major Garrett, Blossom Dearie and Ephraim Zimbalist Junior think this thread is hilarious.

In other news, among the candidates receiving electoral votes in 2016 was Faith Spotted Eagle.


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> we're not---please explain how you deduced that
> I think they are funny
Click to expand...

Why else come up with such a lame thread?

Wah!
I don’t like black peoples names


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?


That's a racist stereotype. 

Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> we're not---please explain how you deduced that
> I think they are funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why else come up with such a lame thread?
> 
> Wah!
> I don’t like black peoples names
Click to expand...

you are a goddamn genius--great deduction!!


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The least original names are Muslim names.
> The second least original are Hispanic names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Korean last names
> All Park or Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea, Japan, China, etc don't have much immigration--diversity----?and they have a better culture-- graduation rates/etc combined with lower crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not very original last names
Click to expand...

you should change your name to RightWingerontay


----------



## harmonica

Pogo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't Donovan McNabb Irish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scottish, laddie.
Click to expand...

he's very Scottish, alright


----------



## katsteve2012

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
Click to expand...



That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
Click to expand...

Sounds right

They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
Click to expand...

Well, it sure makes it easier to discern the race of thugs and thugettes from the news.


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
Click to expand...

.....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates


----------



## katsteve2012

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
Click to expand...


You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
Click to expand...

Not much chance of that.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
Click to expand...


You mean you notice names that "stick out" and don't notice those that blend in.  Weird how that works.

Picabo Street, River Phoenix, Armand Hammer, Zolio Versailles, Sting, Jewel, Madonna, Elvis Costello, Frank Zappa, David Rockola, Ariel Bender, Blossom Dearie, Grover Cleveland Alexander, Tris Speaker, Eppa Rixey and Wolf Blitzer would agree.

When I was growing up I recall a baseball pitcher named Calvin Coolidige Julius Caesar Tuscahoma McLish.  And I remember years ago when Saturday Night Live ended we would watch the credits waiting for the name of Jennie Ng.  Then one day she must have got married because she changed to Jennie Ng Zletz.  Yet I can't remember anybody else's name from that credit roll.


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
Click to expand...

The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years

“I want my child to have a nice, white name”


----------



## Death Angel

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
Click to expand...

MUCH lower rates


----------



## Death Angel

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you notice names that "stick out" and don't notice those that blend in.  Weird how that works.
> 
> Picabo Street, River Phoenix, Armand Hammer, Zolio Versailles, Sting, Jewel, Madonna, Elvis Costello, Frank Zappa, David Rockola, Ariel Bender, Blossom Dearie, Grover Cleveland Alexander, Tris Speaker, Eppa Rixey and Wolf Blitzer would agree.
> 
> When I was growing up I recall a baseball pitcher named Calvin Coolidige Julius Caesar Tuscahoma McLish.  And I remember years ago when Saturday Night Live ended we would watch the credits waiting for the name of Jennie Ng.  Then one day she must have got married because she changed to Jennie Ng Zletz.  Yet I can't remember anybody else's name from that credit roll.
Click to expand...

And they all committed petty (and not so petty) crimes?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
Click to expand...


Every mugger, car jacker or home invasion murderers have those names. Most of these people are named Sam, Dick, Tom and John. And they are white with parents having long records of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. That is a fact. But you racists are delusional nut bags that ignore these problems in your own race to such an extent that little Larry grows up to be a doctor that rapes almost 200 little girls.


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
Click to expand...


Whites commit more crime.


----------



## Pogo

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you notice names that "stick out" and don't notice those that blend in.  Weird how that works.
> 
> Picabo Street, River Phoenix, Armand Hammer, Zolio Versailles, Sting, Jewel, Madonna, Elvis Costello, Frank Zappa, David Rockola, Ariel Bender, Blossom Dearie, Grover Cleveland Alexander, Tris Speaker, Eppa Rixey and Wolf Blitzer would agree.
> 
> When I was growing up I recall a baseball pitcher named Calvin Coolidige Julius Caesar Tuscahoma McLish.  And I remember years ago when Saturday Night Live ended we would watch the credits waiting for the name of Jennie Ng.  Then one day she must have got married because she changed to Jennie Ng Zletz.  Yet I can't remember anybody else's name from that credit roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they all committed petty (and not so petty) crimes?
Click to expand...


Uh --- what?

Some of 'em did.  Who said jack shit about "crimes"?

Let's go back to the post I quoted.  Roll tape.



mudwhistle said:


> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
Click to expand...

Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
Click to expand...

..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
most whites never had anything to do with blacks 
..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
Click to expand...

I'm native American


----------



## katsteve2012

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm native American
Click to expand...


And I'm Chinese.


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm Chinese.
Click to expand...

you don't believe me??!!


----------



## Pogo

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm native American
Click to expand...


Yeah I was born here too.  What are the chances.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much chance of that.
Click to expand...

You white racists here assume many things you shouldn't about us blacks who are here. I can guarantee that every black person here has been far more sucessful than the whites who are racists in this forum. For example I know for a fact that not one of you losers has accomplished what Katsteve and his family has. If most of you had what katsteve throws away, you'd consider yourself highly sucessful people.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much chance of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You white racists here assume many things you shouldn't about us blacks who are here. I can guarantee that every black person here has been far more sucessful than the whites who are racists in this forum. For example I know for a fact that not one of you losers has accomplished what Katsteve and his family has. If most of you had what katsteve throws away, you'd consider yourself highly sucessful people.
Click to expand...

...we love Katsteve...he's such a great man
..exactly what does Katman throw away....???!!!??? [ hahaha ]


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
Click to expand...

40 percent of the population of the south was in slavery
The white economy benefited from slave labor


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much chance of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You white racists here assume many things you shouldn't about us blacks who are here. I can guarantee that every black person here has been far more sucessful than the whites who are racists in this forum. For example I know for a fact that not one of you losers has accomplished what Katsteve and his family has. If most of you had what katsteve throws away, you'd consider yourself highly sucessful people.
Click to expand...



Sounds like someone’s got a crush...


----------



## Pogo

harmonica said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't Donovan McNabb Irish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scottish, laddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's very Scottish, alright
Click to expand...


Here he is eating haggis.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
Click to expand...

You mean the White Southern Democrats. 
If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?

I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 percent of the population of the south was in slavery
> The white economy benefited from slave labor
Click to expand...

Yep....Southern Democrats.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assertion is the truth. Your comments are an example of psychosis. Whites have benefited the most from AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Affirmative Action Has Mostly Helped Whites, but Trump Administration Says Not Enough*
> 
> In 2013, _Time Magazine_ reported, “Affirmative action has helped white women more than anyone.” The reporter cited several studies showing that the gains from white women due to affirmative action policies eclipsed any benefits that people of color experienced. In most cases, these policies have helped move the nation toward gender equality but have left minorities behind. The resulting trend is an equality gap between races.
> 
> The Economic Policy Institute reported in February 2017, “The racial wealth gap is much larger than the wage or income gap by race. Average wealth for white families is seven times higher than average wealth for black families. Worse still, median white wealth (wealth for the family in the exact middle of the overall distribution—wealthier than half of all families and less-wealthy than half) is _twelve times_ higher than median black wealth. More than one in four black households have zero or negative net worth, compared to less than one in ten white families without wealth, which explains the large differences in the racial wealth gap at the mean and median. These raw differences persist, and are growing, even after taking age, household structure, education level, income, or occupation into account.”
> 
> 
> In 2005, the _New York Times_ reported on a book by Ira Katznelson, the Ruggles professor of political science and history at Columbia University, that detailed a historical account of how affirmative action policies were first developed in the United States and primarily benefitted whites while perpetuating economic and wealth inequality based on race. The _Times_ reports, “Katznelson demonstrates that African-American veterans received significantly less help from the G.I. Bill than their white counterparts. ‘Written under Southern auspices,’ he reports, ‘the law was deliberately designed to accommodate Jim Crow.’ He cites one 1940s study that concluded it was ‘as though the G.I. Bill had been earmarked ‘For White Veterans Only.'”
> 
> Affirmative action in the United States has historically benefited white people the most. Whether marketed by Democrats or subverted by Republicans, the system reinforces institutional racism by disproportionately benefitting white people—even though affirmative action policies were created to help achieve equality among races.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Mostly Helped Whites, but Trump Administration Says Not Enough
Click to expand...

12 year old article...kewl.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
Click to expand...

Actually, I mean white southern conservatives


----------



## mudwhistle

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
Click to expand...

Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance
Click to expand...

I grasp per capita just fine. But 7 crimes out of every ten are committed by whites and since crime is an action not done by everyone in any race, you can only asses rates by the number of people committing the action.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.
Click to expand...

More Lost Cause Bull Shit

Democrats never brought slaves to the country. It was abolished 20 years before the Democratic Party was formed


----------



## Jarlaxle

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were when they were thought up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sounds like this
> 
> 
> 
> Enya
Click to expand...

Yes, because it's Gaelic.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.
Click to expand...


Those southern democrats are now republicans. Whites were not slaves and whites created a national system of white racial preferences after slavery. So all this mess about whites being slaves but they made it so why can't blacks is a lie that purposefully denies history.


----------



## IM2

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Lost Cause Bull Shit
> 
> Democrats never brought slaves to the country. It was abolished 20 years before the Democratic Party was formed
Click to expand...


Slavery began almost 200 years before there was a democratic party.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.
Click to expand...


Once again, enter the inconvenience of Linear Time.  Not only was the importation of slaves already prohibited in 1808 per the Constitution, a quarter-century before Martin van Buren formed that party, but in fact no political party of any kind was ever needed, or involved in, the importation of slaves even before that date.

Or maybe the poster thinks that those hundreds of thousand of Africans starting in the 16th century three hundred years before van Buren, just "showed up" here because their GPS went awry.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
Click to expand...

White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> 
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Lost Cause Bull Shit
> 
> Democrats never brought slaves to the country. It was abolished 20 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery began almost 200 years before there was a democratic party.
Click to expand...


Over three hundred really, if we confine to North America.  The first captive Africans were brought to what is now South Carolina in 1526.  Van Buren organized the Democratic Party in the 1830s.  Of course if we _don't_ limit to North America, we have a ton more Africans imported into the Caribbean, Central America and Brazil, at earlier dates, where the Democratic Party had surprisingly little influence.  Most mathematicians attribute this dearth of influence to their existence being three to four hundred years in the future, coupled with the absence of any available time machine technology.  Some speculate that the fact that those areas were not and never would be part of any country wherein the Democratic Party resides is also a factor.

Of course, none of this matters to mythologists.  Next week:  How the Republican Party invented the Wheel in January of 48000 BC.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
Click to expand...


Actually that would be roughly 99 years, 1865 to 1964.  In that year Strom Thurmond jumped, butthurt over not being able to stop the Civil Rights Act.  He was followed by a cast of thousands because the unthinkable became thinkable.


----------



## fncceo

Worst kid name ever ... I know a 17-year-old named 'Felony'.  Not a nickname ... it's on his birth certificate.  His mom named him 'Felony'. He's committed a fair few of them already as well.

He's a white kid.


----------



## Pogo

Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were when they were thought up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sounds like this
> 
> 
> 
> Enya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because it's Gaelic.
Click to expand...


And Gaelic is as far removed from what it looks like in Roman letters as any language I know.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
Click to expand...

At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans

Funny how that worked out


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> 
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
Click to expand...


They were SO conservative in fact that it took them decades to figure out where the conservative political party was.  When Thurmond and the Dixiecrats walked out of the 1948 Democratic Convention and ran against them, they still couldn't stomach the idea of shifting to the Party of Lincoln.  Thurmond then endorsed Eisenhower but still didn't jump.  They fought their own party for decades before finally getting over the emotional baggage enough to join the party of the POTUS who had beaten them.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm, names referring to son of Connell, and son of Donald?
> 
> GREAT examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See previous reference to Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin ("Ni" = "daughter of")
> 
> Major Garrett, Blossom Dearie and Ephraim Zimbalist Junior think this thread is hilarious.
> 
> In other news, among the candidates receiving electoral votes in 2016 was Faith Spotted Eagle.
Click to expand...


Enya Patricia Brennan is Irish Gaelic. Would raise no eyebrows in this area, actually. 
Efrem (not Ephraim) is Russian.

Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?


----------



## Pogo

Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm, names referring to son of Connell, and son of Donald?
> 
> GREAT examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See previous reference to Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin ("Ni" = "daughter of")
> 
> Major Garrett, Blossom Dearie and Ephraim Zimbalist Junior think this thread is hilarious.
> 
> In other news, among the candidates receiving electoral votes in 2016 was Faith Spotted Eagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enya Patricia Brennan is Irish Gaelic. Would raise no eyebrows in this area, actually.
Click to expand...


See the above whiny quote about "mis-placed [sic] capital letters, and apostrophes".  That's why it's quoted.



Jarlaxle said:


> Efrem (not Ephraim) is Russian.
> 
> Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?



Actually it's Hebrew, regardless of transliteration.

Are you?


----------



## Jarlaxle

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every mugger, car jacker or home invasion murderers have those names. Most of these people are named Sam, Dick, Tom and John. And they are white with parents having long records of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. That is a fact. But you racists are delusional nut bags that ignore these problems in your own race to such an extent that little Larry grows up to be a doctor that rapes almost 200 little girls.
Click to expand...

Is this even ENGLISH?  It is totally incoherent.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Pogo said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm, names referring to son of Connell, and son of Donald?
> 
> GREAT examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See previous reference to Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin ("Ni" = "daughter of")
> 
> Major Garrett, Blossom Dearie and Ephraim Zimbalist Junior think this thread is hilarious.
> 
> In other news, among the candidates receiving electoral votes in 2016 was Faith Spotted Eagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enya Patricia Brennan is Irish Gaelic. Would raise no eyebrows in this area, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the above whiny quote about "mis-placed [sic] capital letters, and apostrophes".  That's why it's quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Efrem (not Ephraim) is Russian.
> 
> Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's Hebrew, regardless of transliteration.
> 
> Are you?
Click to expand...

In other words: no, you have no point and are just threadshitting, as usual.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> 
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
Click to expand...

Nope. In the South conservatives are Democrats. Conservative means a resistance to change. They're Bible-bangers and Rednecks......and they always vote Democrat. The difference now is they have no reason to vote anymore because they aren't being represented by the Democrat Party anymore. Most of the Republicans in the South weren't born here. I was born in Montana and moved here in the 80s. Once I left the military I discovered that these people are set in their ways and are *Blue Dog Democrats. *


----------



## IM2

fncceo said:


> Worst kid name ever ... I know a 17-year-old named 'Felony'.  Not a nickname ... it's on his birth certificate.  His mom named him 'Felony'. He's committed a fair few of them already as well.
> 
> He's a white kid.


Yeah, that's not the best choice of names.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. In the South conservatives are Democrats. Conservative means a resistance to change. They're Bible-bangers and Rednecks......and they always vote Democrat. The difference now is they have no reason to vote anymore because they aren't being represented by the Democrat Party anymore. Most of the Republicans in the South weren't born here. I was born in Montana and moved here in the 80s. Once I left the military I discovered that these people are set in their ways and are *Blue Dog Democrats. *
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## Pogo

fncceo said:


> Worst kid name ever ... I know a 17-year-old named 'Felony'.  Not a nickname ... it's on his birth certificate.  His mom named him 'Felony'. He's committed a fair few of them already as well.
> 
> He's a white kid.



I bet he had a little sister named Miss Demeanor?


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst kid name ever ... I know a 17-year-old named 'Felony'.  Not a nickname ... it's on his birth certificate.  His mom named him 'Felony'. He's committed a fair few of them already as well.
> 
> He's a white kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's not the best choice of names.
Click to expand...


Poor damn kid never had a chance.

His mom is pretty well known to police as well.  I'm pretty sure she gets a pregnancy discount at the liquor store.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong


----------



## fncceo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong



I worked with a lady name Anita Mann.

We had an 80-year-old at my temple when I was a kid named ... I kid you not ... Fanny Lichter.

Parents can be pretty clueless.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong



Those are Asian names. I am sure if we lived in an Asian country they would laugh at the name
Ima Crouch or Harry Armstrong. Whites do not make the naming rules for the entire planet.


----------



## Godboy

katsteve2012 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
Click to expand...

Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?


----------



## Pogo

What are the chances that in a thread about arrogance in names, a poster named "Godboy" shows up.


----------



## fncceo

White names that are very familiar to cops ...

Dylan, Tyler, Cody...


----------



## Death Angel

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm native American
Click to expand...

Me too. I was born here and so were all my ancestors as far back as I can find. So I'm a native American too


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


How about Tom Brady!?


----------



## Pogo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong



That reminds me of a very prim and proper female classical music radio host I was talking to who told me how the cellist Yo Yo Ma had collaborated with pianist James Dick and the Czech violinist Josef Suk in what was called the Suk-Ma-Dick trio.

TRUE story.


----------



## Pogo

Death Angel said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm native American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I was born here and so were all my ancestors as far back as I can find. So I'm a native American too
Click to expand...


Amazing, there are actually THREE of us.  We should form a group.  You know, to keep out the furriners.


----------



## Pogo

fncceo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with a lady name Anita Mann.
> 
> We had an 80-year-old at my temple when I was a kid named ... I kid you not ... Fanny Lichter.
> 
> Parents can be pretty clueless.
Click to expand...


I worked with a Thai woman named Porn.  If there was a day she was late you could legitimately ask, "have you seen Porn?  I'm looking for Porn". 

I wonder if Porn got a raise...


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of stupidity....

I am on a movie binge, and am going by genre'. Currently...its the KKK kick. Just started a new one...Black Klansman or some such title.
Which got me with major eye rolls during some of these movies. Talk about stupid. "Proud to be" insert skin color here ___________. I'm really surprised that klansmen that are supposedly "normal", are really stupid. Having birthday parties on Hitler's birthday; wearing levi's yet too stupid to realize Levi is Jewish while they bitch about the jews; marching with sleeves rolled up to show really bad tattoos; missing teeth; and in general...inbreds looking for a fight.
Same can be said about black panther guys/gals. Marching around with afros as high as Marge Simpsons hair; fist pumps to the sky; army fatigues when most were never in the military; broken/bad jargon they pass for english and in general, black inbreds looking for a fight.

Stupidity. 

And names. White redneck trailer trash wanting to name their kid Eva or Hitler, blacks with Shawnquista or LaBrawn.

Stupidity.


OK..carry on. Done with my tiny vent and back to stupid movies.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. In the South conservatives are Democrats. Conservative means a resistance to change. They're Bible-bangers and Rednecks......and they always vote Democrat. The difference now is they have no reason to vote anymore because they aren't being represented by the Democrat Party anymore. Most of the Republicans in the South weren't born here. I was born in Montana and moved here in the 80s. Once I left the military I discovered that these people are set in their ways and are *Blue Dog Democrats. *
Click to expand...

Too goofy to respond to


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Asian names. I am sure if we lived in an Asian country they would laugh at the name
> Ima Crouch or Harry Armstrong. Whites do not make the naming rules for the entire planet.
Click to expand...


Thanks for explaining that, Captain Grievance.  None of us would have figured that out.......


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the White Southern Democrats.
> If that's the case....why are there so many blacks with Southern White names like Leroy?
> 
> I think what happened is so many blacks are kids having kids that they stopped being rational when they named their kids and started calling them names that were more French and exotic to make them sound like they got some bling...because they love Gold and Diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. In the South conservatives are Democrats. Conservative means a resistance to change. They're Bible-bangers and Rednecks......and they always vote Democrat. The difference now is they have no reason to vote anymore because they aren't being represented by the Democrat Party anymore. Most of the Republicans in the South weren't born here. I was born in Montana and moved here in the 80s. Once I left the military I discovered that these people are set in their ways and are *Blue Dog Democrats. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too goofy to respond to
Click to expand...

Best way to find out is live here and talk to the locals.
Your fake news BS is based in NYC. So you wouldn't know jack shit about it.


----------



## Jarlaxle

fncceo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with a lady name Anita Mann.
> 
> We had an 80-year-old at my temple when I was a kid named ... I kid you not ... Fanny Lichter.
> 
> Parents can be pretty clueless.
Click to expand...


She was probably Frances or Francine (maybe Francesca) Lichter.


----------



## katsteve2012

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
Click to expand...


It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".

Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.

But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.

Disgusting.


----------



## Death Angel

katsteve2012 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".
> 
> Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.
> 
> But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...

Nope. I just downloaded Lucas County Booking.

2/3 are black. Shall I list the names?

Kellisha
Lamont
Alberto
Lamar
Patrick
Gunnar
Rashaun
Tazeem
Kira
Kareem
Daniel
Talease

Shall I go on?


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> True story.  My mom used to work with a Chinese doctor named Suk (pronounced Sook) Mywang.  And a buddy of mine has a client named Hung Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Asian names. I am sure if we lived in an Asian country they would laugh at the name
> Ima Crouch or Harry Armstrong. Whites do not make the naming rules for the entire planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining that, Captain Grievance.  None of us would have figured that out.......
Click to expand...

Sure thing coolie.


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".
> 
> Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.
> 
> But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I just downloaded Lucas County Booking.
> 
> 2/3 are black. Shall I list the names?
> 
> Kellisha
> Lamont
> Alberto
> Lamar
> Patrick
> Gunnar
> Rashaun
> Tazeem
> Kira
> Kareem
> Daniel
> Talease
> 
> Shall I go on?
Click to expand...

Look dumb ass, we already know there is widespread racism in law enforcement.  So your posting names of individuals booked by law enforcement are irrelevant.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
Click to expand...


No the name thing doesn't have merit unless you want all John Smiths to be treated like a criminal since whites commit 7 out of every 10 crimes.


----------



## Pogo

Death Angel said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".
> 
> Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.
> 
> But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I just downloaded Lucas County Booking.
> 
> 2/3 are black. Shall I list the names?
> 
> Kellisha
> Lamont
> Alberto
> Lamar
> Patrick
> Gunnar
> Rashaun
> Tazeem
> Kira
> Kareem
> Daniel
> Talease
> 
> Shall I go on?
Click to expand...


Yes please.  DO go on from your non-link.

"Gunnar" is a dead giveaway.  I mean come on.


----------



## IM2

This bait thread should be in the rubber room, but since we got the white supremacists and asian wannabe whites here, I find it Ironic that such people are conflating black names with crime like saltines don't commit any.

We got a dude with an authentic white name breaking damn near every law on the books sitting in our nations highest office while his staff and cabinet of all white names, yes, Ben is a white name, is the most criminal in the history of this country.


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> This bait thread should be in the rubber room


Like every. damn. one. of. yours. should be.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
Click to expand...

Laws and policies today? Nope.


----------



## MizMolly

Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 2 female hood rats the company I worked for was forced to hire in order to fill the government mandated minority quota. They both had the requisite ghetto names like Shaniqua and Starquisha with attitude to match.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were on my production line and I was their supervisor. One day I ask one of them to move some material to another area. She responded with, "who are you to tell me what to do?", and I said "because I'm your boss". (and had been for several weeks)
> 
> I finally got feed up and went to HR and complained about their laziness and substandard work. I also told the HR that in my opinion, all these two women wanted to do was work there long enough qualify for unemployment and possibly sue the company for something, anything.
> 
> HR told me there was nothing they could do. The company had to keep them.
> 
> And guess what? Both of them quit at the same time and them sued the company for some kind of BS discrimination. Thankfully the judge saw their nonsense was bogus and threw the case out of court. ....  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! The same old dumb ass racist tale.
Click to expand...

Ironic that you want whites to believe all the woes blacks claim, yet if whites have a negative experience with blacks, you call it a tale.


----------



## MizMolly

People should be able to name their children pretty much whatever they want.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grasp per capita just fine. But 7 crimes out of every ten are committed by whites and since crime is an action not done by everyone in any race, you can only asses rates by the number of people committing the action.
Click to expand...

there are more white people


----------



## JoeB131

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination. Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes. I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing. I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name. Shaquille. OJ. Michael. Et cetera. (Oops. Has anybody used that one?)



The kind of person who isn't going hire Latoya based on her resume isn't going to hire Emily if she shows up for the interview and she's black.   

So the idea should be- those people don't get to make the hiring decisions.  

Congrats, you just made the case why Affirmative Action and Quotas are needed.  

I'm sure that wasn't your intent.


----------



## Pogo

MizMolly said:


> Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket



River.. .Blossom.... Madonna... Jewel... Moon Unit.... Dweezil....

I did know a Cricket.  She was black.  Still is in fact.  Fun sweet girl.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I mean white southern conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. In the South conservatives are Democrats. Conservative means a resistance to change. They're Bible-bangers and Rednecks......and they always vote Democrat. The difference now is they have no reason to vote anymore because they aren't being represented by the Democrat Party anymore. Most of the Republicans in the South weren't born here. I was born in Montana and moved here in the 80s. Once I left the military I discovered that these people are set in their ways and are *Blue Dog Democrats. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too goofy to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best way to find out is live here and talk to the locals.
> Your fake news BS is based in NYC. So you wouldn't know jack shit about it.
Click to expand...

Still Goofy


----------



## EvilCat Breath

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


D'boneHead has an apostrophe to represent the "click".


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> D'boneHead has an apostrophe to represent the "click".
Click to expand...



Intro in French says: "I often get angry because this is not a 'noise', this is my language".  Then she gives her real name as it's really pronounced.

​This song is in Xhosa.


----------



## Godboy

katsteve2012 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".
> 
> Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.
> 
> But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...

Youre ignoring reality. Cultures earn bad reputations for a reason.


----------



## Death Angel

Pogo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River.. .Blossom.... Madonna... Jewel... Moon Unit.... Dweezil....
> 
> I did know a Cricket.  She was black.  Still is in fact.  Fun sweet girl.
Click to expand...

I checked Lucas County Booking (Toledo), and none of those names appear. They either dont commit crimes, or they're REALLY good at committing crimes


----------



## Death Angel

JoeB131 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination. Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes. I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing. I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name. Shaquille. OJ. Michael. Et cetera. (Oops. Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of person who isn't going hire Latoya based on her resume isn't going to hire Emily if she shows up for the interview and she's black.
> 
> So the idea should be- those people don't get to make the hiring decisions.
> 
> Congrats, you just made the case why Affirmative Action and Quotas are needed.
> 
> I'm sure that wasn't your intent.
Click to expand...

I doubt it. A black girl named "Emily" would be understood not to have the same family as "Latoya"


----------



## gulfman

I'd hire a black kid named Toby or Buckwheat


----------



## JoeB131

Death Angel said:


> I doubt it. A black girl named "Emily" would be understood not to have the same family as "Latoya"



You miss the point entirely.   

The fact is, they did a study back in 2005 where they sent out resumes with black and white names... Half the resumes had names like LaToya and Jamal, half had names like Greg and Emily   

Greg and Emily got 50% more callbacks, even though their resumes had effectively the same information on them.


----------



## Yarddog

Pogo said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
Click to expand...



Dweezle Zappa comes to mind as well


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Here ya go
Parents lose custody of girl for naming her Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii

Take the kids away.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Here ya go
> Parents lose custody of girl for naming her Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii
> 
> Take the kids away.


 
From the link:

>> In his written ruling, he said names such as Stallion, Yeah Detroit, Fish and Chips, Twisty Poi, Keenan Got Lucy and Sex Fruit were prohibited by registration officials. Others that were permitted included twins called Benson and Hedges, other children called Midnight Chardonnay, Number 16 Bus Shelter and, the judge added, "tragically, Violence". Another mother tried to use text language for her child's name, he said.<<​
Hey, when you're competing with Number 16 Bus Shelter, you gotta be creative.

I recall perusing a web site that supposedly listed what baby names were most common.  Up there around the number 3 position was "Akeel the One-Eyed".


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> D'boneHead has an apostrophe to represent the "click".
Click to expand...


Actually the clicks (3 of them) are represented by the letters C, Q and X.

​


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grasp per capita just fine. But 7 crimes out of every ten are committed by whites and since crime is an action not done by everyone in any race, you can only asses rates by the number of people committing the action.
Click to expand...

hahahhaha--you are so full of shit 
you lose all credibility when you don't accept the facts


----------



## CrusaderFrank

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Southern Conservatives are traditionally Democrat. Been that way for over 150 years. Their Daddy voted Democrat, their Grand Daddy voted Democrats......they don't vote for no damn Yankee Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, white Southern Conservatives were Democrats, now they are Republicans
> 
> Funny how that worked out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. In the South conservatives are Democrats. Conservative means a resistance to change. They're Bible-bangers and Rednecks......and they always vote Democrat. The difference now is they have no reason to vote anymore because they aren't being represented by the Democrat Party anymore. Most of the Republicans in the South weren't born here. I was born in Montana and moved here in the 80s. Once I left the military I discovered that these people are set in their ways and are *Blue Dog Democrats. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too goofy to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best way to find out is live here and talk to the locals.
> Your fake news BS is based in NYC. So you wouldn't know jack shit about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still Goofy
Click to expand...

Well that's your opinion. You're a liberal, and you never can admit you're wrong.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
Click to expand...

 







 ?​
If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
Click to expand...


traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
Click to expand...


Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.

Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.

What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?  

Even worse --- what does it say that I just looked that up to see if I got it right?  (I did)


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
Click to expand...


That may be it!  

Well that those shows were awesome, or we were really impressionable.  Who else learned Classical music from Saturday morning cartoons?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
Click to expand...


Was Patty Duke out in Brooklyn Heights?


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be it!
> 
> Well that those shows were awesome, or we were really impressionable.  Who else learned Classical music from Saturday morning cartoons?
Click to expand...


I'm going with impressionable on this one.  When Car54 was running I was like, 9 or 10.  It tells us children are sponges and you can take the opportunity to educate them bigly, or you can let 'em watch mindless sitcoms and say fuck it.

I learnt classical music from my parents though.  They were always playing it.  Then we'd slither off to the bedroom and find rock 'n' roll on the radio.  I'd say cartoons were more a source of swing/big band music.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Even worse --- what does it say that I just looked that up to see if I got it right?  (I did)
Click to expand...


In my defense however, I will note that I am blessed with an auralgraphic memory.  When I hear a sound it imprints in every detail, so all I have to do is run it and I have the lyrics.

Unfortunately there are some sounds one can't unhear so that's the downside.  If I ever hear "Video Killed the Radio Star" again I'm gonna FUCKING FLIP OUT.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Patty Duke out in Brooklyn Heights?
Click to expand...


No idea on that one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Even worse --- what does it say that I just looked that up to see if I got it right?  (I did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my defense however, I will note that I am blessed with an auralgraphic memory.  When I hear a sound it imprints in every detail, so all I have to do is run it and I have the lyrics.
> 
> Unfortunately there are some sounds one can't unhear so that's the downside.  If I ever hear "Video Killed the Radio Star" again I'm gonna FUCKING FLIP OUT.
Click to expand...


Do you have a Mexican Radio?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be it!
> 
> Well that those shows were awesome, or we were really impressionable.  Who else learned Classical music from Saturday morning cartoons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going with impressionable on this one.  When Car54 was running I was like, 9 or 10.  It tells us children are sponges and you can take the opportunity to educate them bigly, or you can let 'em watch mindless sitcoms and say fuck it.
> 
> I learnt classical music from my parents though.  They were always playing it.  Then we'd slither off to the bedroom and find rock 'n' roll on the radio.  I'd say cartoons were more a source of swing/big band music.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying going to public school in the Bronx with the name "Francis"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Even worse --- what does it say that I just looked that up to see if I got it right?  (I did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my defense however, I will note that I am blessed with an auralgraphic memory.  When I hear a sound it imprints in every detail, so all I have to do is run it and I have the lyrics.
> 
> Unfortunately there are some sounds one can't unhear so that's the downside.  If I ever hear "Video Killed the Radio Star" again I'm gonna FUCKING FLIP OUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a Mexican Radio?
Click to expand...


See?  That's all it takes ---- Earworm Alert

​
I can dig this one though.

We did have Mexican radio when I was a kid when we'd twirl the AM radio dial around after the ball game to see what was out there bouncing off the ionosphere.  Our two furthest catches were XERF from Cíudad Juárez and XERL (I think) from CIudad Acuña.  I believe those were John Brinkley's border thumper stations.  That's where my interest in radio germinated.

Googly Maps says XERF was over 1800 miles away.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be it!
> 
> Well that those shows were awesome, or we were really impressionable.  Who else learned Classical music from Saturday morning cartoons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going with impressionable on this one.  When Car54 was running I was like, 9 or 10.  It tells us children are sponges and you can take the opportunity to educate them bigly, or you can let 'em watch mindless sitcoms and say fuck it.
> 
> I learnt classical music from my parents though.  They were always playing it.  Then we'd slither off to the bedroom and find rock 'n' roll on the radio.  I'd say cartoons were more a source of swing/big band music.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Franz Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody.  Final answer.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary



I always wanted to name my so Isambard Reginald Laney... Go figure that I am not one of those typical WASP's!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Pogo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River.. .Blossom.... Madonna... Jewel... Moon Unit.... Dweezil....
> 
> I did know a Cricket.  She was black.  Still is in fact.  Fun sweet girl.
Click to expand...


Dweezil is actually Ian Donald Zappa. Coco is usually a nickname.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Yarddog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dweezle Zappa comes to mind as well
Click to expand...


His birth name was Ian Donald Zappa.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?​
> If there's a holdup in the Bronx.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Even worse --- what does it say that I just looked that up to see if I got it right?  (I did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my defense however, I will note that I am blessed with an auralgraphic memory.  When I hear a sound it imprints in every detail, so all I have to do is run it and I have the lyrics.
> 
> Unfortunately there are some sounds one can't unhear so that's the downside.  If I ever hear "Video Killed the Radio Star" again I'm gonna FUCKING FLIP OUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a Mexican Radio?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?  That's all it takes ---- Earworm Alert
> 
> ​
> I can dig this one though.
> 
> We did have Mexican radio when I was a kid when we'd twirl the AM radio dial around after the ball game to see what was out there bouncing off the ionosphere.  Our two furthest catches were XERF from Cíudad Juárez and XERL (I think) from CIudad Acuña.  I believe those were John Brinkley's border thumper stations.  That's where my interest in radio germinated.
> 
> Googly Maps says XERF was over 1800 miles away.
Click to expand...


The border blasters ran so much power (XERF was a quarter million watts, XERB was 150,000) they overpowered 50kw stations 500 miles away.  My uncle remembers hearing it loud and clear in Ohio.


----------



## MizMolly

Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River.. .Blossom.... Madonna... Jewel... Moon Unit.... Dweezil....
> 
> I did know a Cricket.  She was black.  Still is in fact.  Fun sweet girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dweezil is actually Ian Donald Zappa. Coco is usually a nickname.
Click to expand...

I think Courteney Cox and David Arquette named their daughter Coco


----------



## Unkotare

MizMolly said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River.. .Blossom.... Madonna... Jewel... Moon Unit.... Dweezil....
> 
> I did know a Cricket.  She was black.  Still is in fact.  Fun sweet girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dweezil is actually Ian Donald Zappa. Coco is usually a nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Courteney Cox and David Arquette named their daughter Coco
Click to expand...



That could be quite unfortunate if she ever develops mental problems.


----------



## luchitociencia

If I was born in Africa, then my name should be Luchi *tock* (Minute 0:24)


Perhaps people don't realize that for us, the names of other people might sound weird but for them is the normal.

People -even when they live in the US-, also travel and visit their family in other countries. Over there, they learn that their names sound OK and they get used to them. 

Some people seems to have problems with foreign names because those appear to break the routine in our ears. Some people have problems with the name Lakisha, but they see no problem with the name Angela. 

About African names with capitol letters in the middle of it, we also have the known name LeBaron, and nobody is making complaints about it.

In my job we used to play with the way of talking of a guy from Africa, and we used to add *tock* *tick*  and similar sounds when talking with him. Sometimes he laughed with us, sometimes he truly reminded us our mothers, grandmothers...


----------



## Lysistrata

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



This is not just a "black" thing. Look at the Palins: trip, trig, twig, trap, truck, trump, bristol, willow, piper, sailor. And please people, no more fruits and cheeses. Brie? Apple? Cherry? Camembert Wiggins III and his twin brother Asiago? No more weird ones, Wanda, Brenda, Darlene, Sharlene, Reba, Chastity. What about Oral Roberts? Elvis? Maybe we can move on to vegetables?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white celebrities name their children unusual names. Coco, Apple, Cricket, Birdy, Rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River.. .Blossom.... Madonna... Jewel... Moon Unit.... Dweezil....
> 
> I did know a Cricket.  She was black.  Still is in fact.  Fun sweet girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dweezil is actually Ian Donald Zappa. Coco is usually a nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Courteney Cox and David Arquette named their daughter Coco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That could be quite unfortunate if she ever develops mental problems.
Click to expand...



Because...


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

You're root problems are because you're too stupid the stop hurting yourselves. How many times have I seen a video where a cop tells a black to STOP and SHOW ME YOUR HANDS? I don't think you savages know that that means. In prison we had the epitome of a f---ed up name put on a black kid. he couldn't have been more than 20. his name was "Yur majesty".  Don't recall his last name. Poor bastard.


----------



## Pogo

Jarlaxle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> traffic jam backed up to......was it Brooklet Heights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic jam in Harlem that's backed up to Jackson Heights I think.
> 
> Also Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
> 
> What does it say about us that we have this all memorized?
> 
> Even worse --- what does it say that I just looked that up to see if I got it right?  (I did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my defense however, I will note that I am blessed with an auralgraphic memory.  When I hear a sound it imprints in every detail, so all I have to do is run it and I have the lyrics.
> 
> Unfortunately there are some sounds one can't unhear so that's the downside.  If I ever hear "Video Killed the Radio Star" again I'm gonna FUCKING FLIP OUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a Mexican Radio?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?  That's all it takes ---- Earworm Alert
> 
> ​
> I can dig this one though.
> 
> We did have Mexican radio when I was a kid when we'd twirl the AM radio dial around after the ball game to see what was out there bouncing off the ionosphere.  Our two furthest catches were XERF from Cíudad Juárez and XERL (I think) from CIudad Acuña.  I believe those were John Brinkley's border thumper stations.  That's where my interest in radio germinated.
> 
> Googly Maps says XERF was over 1800 miles away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The border blasters ran so much power (XERF was a quarter million watts, XERB was 150,000) they overpowered 50kw stations 500 miles away.  My uncle remembers hearing it loud and clear in Ohio.
Click to expand...


And we had family lore about my Dad, when he was a kid in I guess the 1930s, picking up KFI from Los Angeles, at his home in Philadelphia.


----------



## katsteve2012

Death Angel said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".
> 
> Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.
> 
> But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I just downloaded Lucas County Booking.
> 
> 2/3 are black. Shall I list the names?
> 
> Kellisha
> Lamont
> Alberto
> Lamar
> Patrick
> Gunnar
> Rashaun
> Tazeem
> Kira
> Kareem
> Daniel
> Talease
> 
> Shall I go on?
Click to expand...


Please do, And while you're at it,


Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a generalization. And quite an ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human beings arent perfect, yet this name thing does also have merit. To say otherwise is ignoring reality. Does everyone named Malik commit crimes? No, but even if only 1 in 3 Maliks are criminals, why play the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that there are just as many "John's and Williams" that committ crimes as there are "Malik's".
> 
> Judging someone based on their name as opposed their individual character is ignorant. Period.
> 
> But some of the justifications here for that has been a great refresher on the depth of stupidity that resides in some here.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre ignoring reality. Cultures earn bad reputations for a reason.
Click to expand...


What I am acknowledging is IGNORANCE, and the justification of it.

The same kind of ignorance that prompted some of your own people to change THEIR names after immigrating here.

Pick up a history book and read.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bait thread should be in the rubber room
> 
> 
> 
> Like every. damn. one. of. yours. should be.
Click to expand...


Gracie, if it's not too personal --- you skipped a period.


----------



## IM2

*"Like every. damn. one. of. yours. should be."*

Poor Gracie. That affirmative action education she got doesn't allow her to see the difference between talking about, history, law, or policy and senseless racist bullshit like this thread about names. This is at least the second thread made where racists like greasy have posted racist bullshit about black peoples names.


----------



## Flash

DGS49 said:


> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).



I can say for sure that happen because I did it.

Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people. 

I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.

I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.

Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.

A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.

My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.

Glad I did it.  I would do it again.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
Click to expand...


And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
Click to expand...



I don't give a shit.

I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.

I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.

The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.


----------



## Pogo

Flash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
Click to expand...


Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
Click to expand...


Your company did not reach it's true potential because of your racism. Whites like you got your job by what you think affirmative action is. Many unqualified saltine males were hired for jobs only because their skin was pink. It is apparent you are one of them.


----------



## JoeMoma

Anyone remember Dick Trickle?  Now there's a name!


----------



## Pogo

JoeMoma said:


> Anyone remember Dick Trickle?  Now there's a name!



True story:  there used to be (maybe still is) an engineer whose name appeared on many an elevator certificate.

His name was Dick Bagg.

Would you hire a Dick Bagg to inspect your elevator, or would you go with Otis?


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your company did not reach it's true potential because of your racism. Whites like you got your job by what you think affirmative action is. Many unqualified saltine males were hired for jobs only because their skin was pink. It is apparent you are one of them.
Click to expand...



You are confused.

Those Ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the contracts we were working on.  We were successful because I didn't succumb to stupid political correctness and hire dumbass Neggras.

By the way, I wasn't the only one that went against ill advised company political correctness and did the right thing.

I am proud of my record as a Manager.  Had I been one of these dumbasses that hired dumbass Neggras then I would have been less successful.

I also occasionally hired some dumbass Whites but they weren't as easy to cull out in the interview process as the Neggras with ghetto names.  The red flags weren't as apparent with the Whites.  Having a Ghetto Neggra name was always a red flag.

I have a comfortable retirement now.  One of the things that makes my retirement comfortable is the bonus money I accumulated while working.  I received good executive bonuses because I did the right thing and hired mostly good people.

Glad I did it.


----------



## Flash

Pogo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
Click to expand...



Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL! 

Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.


----------



## Circe

Oh, well --- They get to name their kids whatever they want. I think that's fair. It's true we're going to look for black names in the crime reports and on employment applications. But they are entitled to run that obstacle course if they like.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
Click to expand...


Your racism is a display of your failure.


----------



## MarcATL

So, the problem isn't the blatant racism and discrimination heaped upon those who don't deserve it. 

The problem, according to the OP, is that their very names are seemingly upsetting racists. 

That's America for ya!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Circe said:


> Oh, well --- They get to name their kids whatever they want. I think that's fair. It's true we're going to look for black names in the crime reports and on employment applications. But they are entitled to run that obstacle course if they like.


According to the UCR, you need to look for white names.


----------



## IM2

MarcATL said:


> So, the problem isn't the blatant racism and discrimination heaped upon those who don't deserve it.
> 
> The problem, according to the OP, is that their very names are seemingly upsetting racists.
> 
> That's America for ya!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


The psychosis is real my brother.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Your racism is a display of your failure.


I'm sure the irony is lost on you.


----------



## MarcATL

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! The same old dumb ass racist tale.
> 
> 
> 
> One I reached the position where I was allowed to hire people to work the production line in my area.
> 
> Any job applications I looked at that had a hood rat ghetto made up name went straight to the trash can by my desk.  ...
Click to expand...

Part of the problem. But no surprise there, you're a proven racist bigot. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Failure to consider people based on the content of their character.  Because that would be actual _work requiring intelligence,_ as opposed to going "Ew, that's a weird name".  How gutless do you have to be to go "I'm scared of a person's name".


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the irony is lost on you.
Click to expand...

There is no irony to be lost.


----------



## MarcATL

Godboy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
Click to expand...

Got a link?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
Click to expand...



His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results. 


Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.

So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.


----------



## MarcATL

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
Click to expand...

Racists like that one want blacks to be seen and not heard, preferably groveling on their knees. Unfortunately for that son of a bitch, blacks are standing and walking tall like never before!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
Click to expand...

At exorbitant rates. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the irony is lost on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no irony to be lost.
Click to expand...

You are quite stupid, even by the standard of your "brothers".


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
Click to expand...


Including, but not limited to, culling job applications on the basis of "names".


----------



## MarcATL

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> 
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very white people who persecuted them for hundreds of years
> 
> “I want my child to have a nice, white name”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..most whites IN THE SOUTH did not own slaves
> most whites never had anything to do with blacks
> ..but if the blacks want to keep failing, that's up to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Lost Cause Bull Shit
> 
> Democrats never brought slaves to the country. It was abolished 20 years before the Democratic Party was formed
Click to expand...

The fact remains that it was the conservatives of the time who perpetrated racism, and continue to do so. 

The talking points are the same now, as they were then.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?


----------



## Gracie

Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.


----------



## Sunni Man

MarcATL said:


> Part of the problem. But no surprise there, you're a proven racist bigot.


I am not a racist.  ..  

I've hired many negro's to work for the company and we got along just fine.

But I learned from past experience a colored girl with a ghetto name usually had a hood rat attitude and a terrible work ethic.

So to avoid future aggravation, I just weeded ghetto named applicants out of the hiring process.  ..


----------



## Votto

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like McConnell? Or McDonald?
Click to expand...


Mmm. McDonalds.

Fries anyone?


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the irony is lost on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no irony to be lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite stupid, even by the standard of your "brothers".
Click to expand...

Blah, Blah, Blah. Try something new saltine.


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem. But no surprise there, you're a proven racist bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist.  ..
> 
> I've hired many negro's to work for the company and we got along just fine.
> 
> But I learned from past experience a colored girl with a ghetto name usually had a hood rat attitude and a terrible work ethic.
> 
> So to avoid future aggravation, I just weeded ghetto named applicants out of the hiring process.  ..
Click to expand...


You are a racist.


----------



## MarcATL

JoeB131 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination. Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes. I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing. I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name. Shaquille. OJ. Michael. Et cetera. (Oops. Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of person who isn't going hire Latoya based on her resume isn't going to hire Emily if she shows up for the interview and she's black.
> 
> So the idea should be- those people don't get to make the hiring decisions.
> 
> Congrats, you just made the case why Affirmative Action and Quotas are needed.
> 
> I'm sure that wasn't your intent.
Click to expand...

Racists and bigots aren't quite known for being the best thinkers. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

*"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
*
This is a lie.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> *You are a racist.*


You calling someone else a racist is laughable.   ..   ..


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.



Simple Linear Time doesn't seem to slow them down.  It's a mental illness, or it would be, except it's intentional.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say for sure that happen because I did it.
> 
> Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people.
> 
> I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions.  Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers.  Both Salary and Hourly.
> 
> I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names.  Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name.   Never hired them.
> 
> Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it.
> 
> A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental  "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble.
> 
> My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless.  I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it.  I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so we have a confession showing us how white racism impact blacks today. You were wrong 99 percent of the time and you cost your company money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your company did not reach it's true potential because of your racism. Whites like you got your job by what you think affirmative action is. Many unqualified saltine males were hired for jobs only because their skin was pink. It is apparent you are one of them.
Click to expand...

Crystal clear to see. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?


How about someone named Barack Hussein Obama as the President of the United States?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit.
> 
> I was held accountable for the performance of my division and I wasn't about to let some sorry ass ghetto Negro pull us  down.
> 
> I was a successful manager.  One of the things that contributed to my success was being able to pick good people.  It is highly unlikely that some worthless affirmative action asshole by the name of Jamal or Shqueal was going to contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> The rest of this sorry ass country can kiss the ass of the ghetto Neggras but I ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
Click to expand...

 

1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.


2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.

3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.


----------



## CWayne

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

The root cause of the problems blacks face is that they listen to old, black leaders and idiots like you.

What they name their kids isn't the issue.  It is your culture that is the issue.  Change your culture to one that values success, education, family, and hard work and the black community will do just fine.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.


Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Simple Linear Time doesn't seem to slow them down.  It's a mental illness, or it would be, except it's intentional.


"Linear Time"? And here I thought IM2 was an idiot, which of course he is. You may have trumped him with that.


----------



## Dick Foster

IM2 said:


> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.





IM2 said:


> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.



Please show some factual evidence that this is a lie. Just because you don't like something or find it inconvenient to your purely racial cause does not make it a lie. Or do you have a problem with the truth and history in general?

Not so long ago if someone called you a liar and it wasn't, you could legally beat the pure living shit out of them.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
Click to expand...


1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.

Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.

2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.

3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.

4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.


----------



## Pogo

Dick Foster said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show some factual evidence that this is a lie. Just because you don't like something or find it inconvenient to your purely racial cause does not make it a lie. Or do you have a problem with the truth and history in general?
> 
> Not so long ago if someone called you a liar and it wasn't, you could legally beat the pure living shit out of them.
Click to expand...


Fact 1: Per the Constitution, importation of slaves to the US was officially banned in 1808, and had begun in the 16th century (1526 to be exact).

Fact 2: The Democratic Party was organized by Martin van Buren in the 1830s, more than a generation after such importation was discontinued and more than three hundred years after it started.

Fact 3:  Martin van Buren did not possess a time machine.

Fact 4:  Absent such a time machine Linear Time is incontrovertible.





Dick Foster said:


> Not so long ago if someone called you a liar and it wasn't [sic], you could legally beat the pure living shit out of them.



Linkie?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?



I'd get religious real quick.


----------



## IM2

CWayne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is that they listen to old, black leaders and idiots like you.
> 
> What they name their kids isn't the issue.  It is your culture that is the issue.  Change your culture to one that values success, education, family, and hard work and the black community will do just fine.
Click to expand...


I know what the root cause is and you don't white boy. Our culture is not the problem. Yours is. And your post shows us how and why I can say that. A descendant of motherfuckers who were too lazy to work free land they were given can't say shit to me about hard work. In the same way, a motherfucker who descended from people who split up families by selling them can't tell me a damn thing about family. In addition, a descendant of people who made it a crime punishable by death for blacks to get educated, can't tell me shit about valuing education. Finally, a motherfucker who descended from people that terrorized, looted, burned down property and killed successful black people can't tell me shit about valuing success. So shut the fuck up and understand that the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism. 

Change your culture boy.


----------



## IM2

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get religious real quick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
Click to expand...






1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!


2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not. 

3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.


4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.


----------



## IM2

Dick Foster said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Some whites in the South were slaves themselves.....they called them transient workers. They were eventually replaced with other folks. Democrats have been bringing slaves into the country since the party was created."
> *
> This is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show some factual evidence that this is a lie. Just because you don't like something or find it inconvenient to your purely racial cause does not make it a lie. Or do you have a problem with the truth and history in general?
> 
> Not so long ago if someone called you a liar and it wasn't, you could legally beat the pure living shit out of them.
Click to expand...


A lot of things were legal not long ago you would not dare try now. You seem to have the problem with truth and history, not me. You guys believe the first slaveowner was black and that Irish were slave also. All of these things are lies pushed by the alt-right to deny reality and excuse whites.


----------



## IM2

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
Click to expand...


Correll is a whiny little racist who always complains about some imaginary racial oppression of whites that he can never prove.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll is a whiny little racist who always complains about some imaginary racial oppression of whites that he can never prove.
Click to expand...



By which you mean that I rightfully call racists like you, out on your racist actions and policies and statements.


And you hate it. 


You are the little person here.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
Click to expand...


1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.

2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.

3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.

4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll is a whiny little racist who always complains about some imaginary racial oppression of whites that he can never prove.
Click to expand...


Dood's got more useless whine than the Gallo brothers.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.




What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.

Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.

Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.

The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals. 

Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary



But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.

This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.

I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".

She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.

This is normal and natural.

People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.

And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.

We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.

Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.

She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.

The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.

If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.

Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is that they listen to old, black leaders and idiots like you.
> 
> What they name their kids isn't the issue.  It is your culture that is the issue.  Change your culture to one that values success, education, family, and hard work and the black community will do just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the root cause is and you don't white boy. Our culture is not the problem. Yours is. And your post shows us how and why I can say that. A descendant of motherfuckers who were too lazy to work free land they were given can't say shit to me about hard work. In the same way, a motherfucker who descended from people who split up families by selling them can't tell me a damn thing about family. In addition, a descendant of people who made it a crime punishable by death for blacks to get educated, can't tell me shit about valuing education. Finally, a motherfucker who descended from people that terrorized, looted, burned down property and killed successful black people can't tell me shit about valuing success. So shut the fuck up and understand that the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism.
> 
> Change your culture boy.
Click to expand...

Total PWNAG3!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?



How about you hired someone with a white name like Mike Hunt?


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
Click to expand...

Our country has evolved
We no longer require foreigners to abandon their names and adopt “American” names


----------



## MarcATL

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
Click to expand...

Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWayne

IM2 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is that they listen to old, black leaders and idiots like you.
> 
> What they name their kids isn't the issue.  It is your culture that is the issue.  Change your culture to one that values success, education, family, and hard work and the black community will do just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the root cause is and you don't white boy. Our culture is not the problem. Yours is. And your post shows us how and why I can say that. A descendant of motherfuckers who were too lazy to work free land they were given can't say shit to me about hard work. In the same way, a motherfucker who descended from people who split up families by selling them can't tell me a damn thing about family. In addition, a descendant of people who made it a crime punishable by death for blacks to get educated, can't tell me shit about valuing education. Finally, a motherfucker who descended from people that terrorized, looted, burned down property and killed successful black people can't tell me shit about valuing success. So shut the fuck up and understand that the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism.
> 
> Change your culture boy.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  My culture produces people who live comfortably, has little trouble with the law, promotes human values like compassion, caring for each other and intelligence.  My culture produces wealthy people and blacks who adopt my culture are successful people.

Your culture brings us thug music, unwed mothers with children who are raised by the streets and grow up in gangs or without any real moral compass but 'how can I screw that nigga up?".

Go ask successful blacks how well your culture has worked for them.


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you hired someone with a white name like Mike Hunt?
Click to expand...

Who knows? But LaQueisha is a definite no-go.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country has evolved
> We no longer require foreigners to abandon their names and adopt “American” names
Click to expand...


We no longer require people to change their names.   That is true.  That's very interesting, and completely and utterly irrelevant to my point.

Re-read what I wrote.  It is accurate and true.


----------



## CWayne

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is that they listen to old, black leaders and idiots like you.
> 
> What they name their kids isn't the issue.  It is your culture that is the issue.  Change your culture to one that values success, education, family, and hard work and the black community will do just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the root cause is and you don't white boy. Our culture is not the problem. Yours is. And your post shows us how and why I can say that. A descendant of motherfuckers who were too lazy to work free land they were given can't say shit to me about hard work. In the same way, a motherfucker who descended from people who split up families by selling them can't tell me a damn thing about family. In addition, a descendant of people who made it a crime punishable by death for blacks to get educated, can't tell me shit about valuing education. Finally, a motherfucker who descended from people that terrorized, looted, burned down property and killed successful black people can't tell me shit about valuing success. So shut the fuck up and understand that the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism.
> 
> Change your culture boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total PWNAG3!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL.  Wow, you're as dumb as he is.


----------



## Andylusion

MarcATL said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.

That's not the point.

You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.

If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.

Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.

You have complete control on how you live your life.

The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.

If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....


Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.

That's life dude.

You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.


----------



## rightwinger

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you hired someone with a white name like Mike Hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? But LaQueisha is a definite no-go.
Click to expand...

Why is that a no go and Mike Hunt isnt?


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country has evolved
> We no longer require foreigners to abandon their names and adopt “American” names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We no longer require people to change their names.   That is true.  That's very interesting, and completely and utterly irrelevant to my point.
> 
> Re-read what I wrote.  It is accurate and true.
Click to expand...


We are more accepting of ethnic names in the workplace, politics, the media and entertainment. 

If someone radically changes their appearance it is something under their control


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you hired someone with a white name like Mike Hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? But LaQueisha is a definite no-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that a no go and Mike Hunt isnt?
Click to expand...

I thought we meant for a serious job.


----------



## rightwinger

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you hired someone with a white name like Mike Hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? But LaQueisha is a definite no-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that a no go and Mike Hunt isnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we meant for a serious job.
Click to expand...

Why would you hire Mike Hunt for a serious job?
He would be openly mocked


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who would hire someone named Imma Khunt as a spokesperson for a perfume company? How about Iwanna Fhuck as a preacher in a church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you hired someone with a white name like Mike Hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? But LaQueisha is a definite no-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that a no go and Mike Hunt isnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we meant for a serious job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you hire Mike Hunt for a serious job?
> He would be openly mocked
Click to expand...

By whom? LaQueisha?


----------



## Pogo

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
Click to expand...


But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.

A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
Click to expand...

Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.
Click to expand...


"French-sounding names"?

You mean popular with blacks who live in Morocco?  Or Haiti?  Or New Orleans?


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "French-sounding names"?
> 
> You mean popular with blacks who live in Morocco?  Or Haiti?  Or New Orleans?
Click to expand...

La Queisha? She can be found in droves in any American shit hole.


----------



## rightwinger

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.
Click to expand...

Americans who move to other countries do not adopt their names
They hardly try to learn the language


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country has evolved
> We no longer require foreigners to abandon their names and adopt “American” names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We no longer require people to change their names.   That is true.  That's very interesting, and completely and utterly irrelevant to my point.
> 
> Re-read what I wrote.  It is accurate and true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are more accepting of ethnic names in the workplace, politics, the media and entertainment.
> 
> If someone radically changes their appearance it is something under their control
Click to expand...


Facts, and your opinion, are statistically not matching up.

I've read two different research papers, both suggesting that there is a statistical difference in hiring patterns, and promotional patterns, between those with more common American names, and those who don't have common American names.

Now that isn't to say that you can not overcome those biases.  You absolutely can.   But nevertheless, having a goofy un-american name, does in fact put you at a disadvantage to those who have American names, OR.. those who choose to have an American nick name that they go by.   Again, Weichun, had no problem because she went by "Jessica" as her name.

You people need to stop living in your fantasy world, where because it is publicly acceptable, that there are no consequences.   There are consequences, no matter how 'acceptable' it is in public.

Just because no one goes up to a guy covered head to foot in tattoos and beats them, doesn't mean that if a guy covered head to foot in tattoos can walk into a bank and expect to get job.

And no, of course they are not going to turn down someone because "We don't hire people with blue hair, and tattoos and piercings".   Instead it's "We've decided to go a different direction to fill this position." or "You are just not what we're looking for", or any of the other methods for not hiring someone they don't want.

Regardless, the facts are clear.   If you have a goofy name, or act in a counter-cultural fashion, you are less likely to get hired and promoted.

That's the reality, no matter what your opinion is on who we have "evolved" as a society.  The only thing that has evolved is that people are far more clever about how they hide their preferences. 

And by the way, that will never change.  It's idiotic to think you'll ever reach a point where anything goes, and there is never a consequence to bucking the culture.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "French-sounding names"?
> 
> You mean popular with blacks who live in Morocco?  Or Haiti?  Or New Orleans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> La Queisha? She can be found in droves in any American shit hole.
Click to expand...


Whelp -- who would know better than a resident of Prague.

Anyway, if she's that common you should have figured out how to pronounce it by now.  You know, like you did with Czech.


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans who move to other countries do not adopt their names
> They hardly try to learn the language
Click to expand...

No indeed. Very few call their kids Bohumir or Kvetoslavova any more. David, Jakob, Martina and Andrea are far more common these days in CZ as they attempt to assimilate with the west of Europe.

No one in their right mind is going to name a kid La Queisha because it's not going to make their lives any easier.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is exactly right. Adopting a common name is a indicator that you want to integrate. Being a native of a culture but using an exotic name indicates a wish for alienation from mainstream culture. I still don't get why French-sounding names are sp popular with blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans who move to other countries do not adopt their names
> They hardly try to learn the language
Click to expand...


And there is a backlash to that.  Americans that do not blend in with the cultures they are in, often have consequences.



The one difference is, those consequences are minor, because most Americans that move abroad, often go to countries that are friendly to Americans already.   Or alternatively they are moving abroad to work in skilled fields.

One is Japan.  Japan is very pro-American, and Americans are viewed somewhat highly in Japanese culture.

Another would be if you already have established credentials.  For example, an engineer for an oil company, will never need to change his name in a foreign country, because he already is well established in his abilities as an oil engineer.  That's why he's there.

That would be entirely different, if for example I myself showed up with zero credentials, no degree, no experience in anything, and started at the bottom, working a McJob type employment in a foreign country, and needed to work my way up.

The fact is, in that situation, changing my name to a more culturally acceptable name, would benefit me.  Blending into the culture, and acting and living like a native of that culture, would benefit me.


----------



## harmonica

Pogo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Including, but not limited to, culling job applications on the basis of "names".
Click to expand...

...you people discredit yourselves by not accepting that blacks as a group are far worse than whites


----------



## harmonica

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At exorbitant rates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate:
Offenders
murder four times:
African-American Homicide Rate Nearly Quadruple the National Average
rape twice the rate:
Perpetrators of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
etc etc etc


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists like that one want blacks to be seen and not heard, preferably groveling on their knees. Unfortunately for that son of a bitch, blacks are standing and walking tall like never before!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yup...showing their asses and wearing their skin color on their sleeves. 
White people that do this are called assholes. Blacks that do it are called prideful....which in the Bible is a sin.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists like that one want blacks to be seen and not heard, preferably groveling on their knees. Unfortunately for that son of a bitch, blacks are standing and walking tall like never before!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...showing their asses and wearing their skin color on their sleeves.
> White people that do this are called assholes. Blacks that do it are called prideful....which in the Bible is a sin.
Click to expand...


Well then we must have a POTUS of biblical proportions huh.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
Click to expand...



Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?


INteresting. Please, go on.


----------



## Andylusion

Pogo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan [sic], I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't _honest _about who either of you are.  And in a sense it shuts others off from knowing that much about who you are.
> 
> A name that's "hard to pronounce" is so only because the person learning it doesn't have it in their experience.  Such is the case with any new name one is hearing for the first time.  I had a hard time remembering the name _Didier _when I lived in France, just because it has no English cognate.  But that's the responsibility of the person _learning _the name, not that of the person who _bears _it.  So I didn't ask, or expect, Didier to give me a substitute name I could handle --- I just learned the name.
Click to expand...


*But you changing your name to Haruto, or Wei Chun changing her name to Jessica, isn't honest about who either of you are.*

So we're walking into the realm of opinion, over the statistical facts.   There is nothing wrong with that, and by all means your opinion is your opinion.

That's fine.

I've heard that from a few other people, and honestly anyone who thinks this way, to me, is nuts.  Truthfully, you are all crazy to think that.   Just my opinion.  You have a right to yours, but ya'll crazy, and that's my opinion.

My full name is Andrew, middle name is Lee.  I have not once in my entire life, gone by either.   No one anywhere has ever called me by either of those names.

Andy, Drew, Sparky, Sparkles, and a few other nick names and such.   I earned the name Sparky at my first job, where on the first day, I plugged in a computer, and sparks flew out of it, and it died.  I was called Sparky for 2 years working at that job.

And people routinely go by nick names, and shortened names, and other names.  Happens all the time everywhere in the world.   A girl named Chinatsu in Japan, will be called "Chi-Chan".

If you go into the military, nearly everyone has a nick name.  Some people never learn their best military friends real name, because they always knew them from their nick name.

We do this all the time.  Mag, Magdalene.  Cait, Caityln.

And then you get online, and everyone has a handle they go by.  Everyone has a twitter name.   I have a relative that goes by Chimera.  Not even close to her real name.

We do this all the time, throughout all the world, constantly.

But if I go to Japan, and go by Harotu, suddenly no one will ever know the real me, because I don't go by Andrew?  Ridiculous.  Absolutely Ridiculous.

Yeah if I married Weichun, maybe I'd use her real name, and maybe she'd use mine.  But even married couples who know each other the most, often use pet names.

So, no.  You, and all those who believe as you do.... it's your opinion, but I think you all are nuts.


----------



## Andylusion

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists like that one want blacks to be seen and not heard, preferably groveling on their knees. Unfortunately for that son of a bitch, blacks are standing and walking tall like never before!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...showing their asses and wearing their skin color on their sleeves.
> White people that do this are called assholes. Blacks that do it are called prideful....which in the Bible is a sin.
Click to expand...


I never thought about it, but that's dead on true.  If white people do that, I think they are jerks, and need someone to smack sense into them.

Black people do that, and they act like it's something to be proud of.


----------



## Pogo

Andylusion said:


> But if I go to Japan, and go by Harotu, suddenly no one will ever know the real me, because I don't go by Andrew?  Ridiculous.  Absolutely Ridiculous.




 Uhhh nnnnnnnno.  I'm saying it's not honest because now you're playing a character.  A character who does not exist.

You yourself just described it as changing to a "more culturally acceptable" name.  You have no reason to do that.  It's up to them to learn your name, not you to change it.


----------



## Andylusion

Pogo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if I go to Japan, and go by Harotu, suddenly no one will ever know the real me, because I don't go by Andrew?  Ridiculous.  Absolutely Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh nnnnnnnno.  I'm saying it's not honest because now you're playing a character.  A character who does not exist.
Click to expand...


It's just me.  I'm me.  I'll be me, whether people say "hi Andy" or "hey Sparks" or "Hey Haruto!"

I'll be me regardless of what name I go by.

You really disagree with that?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, it does.  Interestingly enough I just got done saying that to "Harotu" up there.


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
Click to expand...

Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.


----------



## Gracie

Andylusion said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.
Click to expand...

Same with hiring someone that is nothing but tatts all over their face and body. If they can be hidden with a blouse or shirt or pants or long skirt..fine. On the face? Unless I own a tattoo parlor...hell no will I hire someone that marked up. This includes piercings. This includes Laquisha. Period. Name your kid something stupid, thats the price they will pay. Too many others..black, brown, white or yellow, are just as able to fulfill the job that don't have thuggish, stupid names, piercings, tatts, green hair. Also that includes someone with a face full of pimples or other damages/problems that takes away from the product/services I offer. And that's MY choice.


----------



## Andylusion

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.
Click to expand...


I put IM2 on ignore almost a year ago.  I forget he's even still on this forum, until someone replies to him.


----------



## Gracie

Andylusion said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put IM2 on ignore almost a year ago.  I forget he's even still on this forum, until someone replies to him.
Click to expand...

I outta do the same, but I enjoy watching him freak out and have a hissy every time he posts.


----------



## Andylusion

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
Click to expand...



No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.

Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?

Nothing.

I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
Or

Obama, the half brother of Barak.
Sanders, a communist US politician.
Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
Scott, a football player
Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate

Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard

Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.

What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.

Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.

But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.


----------



## Andylusion

Gracie said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put IM2 on ignore almost a year ago.  I forget he's even still on this forum, until someone replies to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I outta do the same, but I enjoy watching him freak out and have a hissy every time he posts.
Click to expand...


I suppose.  As long as you can just laugh at him and roll with it.  But I think most people are better of with limiting their exposure to mentally damaged people.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.
Click to expand...

Not really. In a debate facts win. And since you can't present any, you lose the debate. Every time. Now the thing about white fragility is it leads whites who can't face the truth on racial matters to run away and hide when they face the opposite of what they have chosen to believe. So every white racist that runs to ignore is a victory.

YOU, make me laugh. You're a racist white female. You either leech off a man, or have made it because of affirmative action. You have what you have for rights because blacks fought for civil rights. So you're a joke and because you are, I treat you like one.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with hiring someone that is nothing but tatts all over their face and body. If they can be hidden with a blouse or shirt or pants or long skirt..fine. On the face? Unless I own a tattoo parlor...hell no will I hire someone that marked up. This includes piercings. This includes Laquisha. Period. Name your kid something stupid, thats the price they will pay. Too many others..black, brown, white or yellow, are just as able to fulfill the job that don't have thuggish, stupid names, piercings, tatts, green hair. Also that includes someone with a face full of pimples or other damages/problems that takes away from the product/services I offer. And that's MY choice.
Click to expand...


How about we only hire men because they don't have 5 bad days every month and get pregnant?


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. In a debate facts win. And since you can't present any, you lose the debate. Every time. Now the thing about white fragility is it leads whites who can't face the truth on racial matters to run away and hide when they face the opposite of what they have chosen to believe. So every white racist that runs to ignore is a victory.
> 
> YOU, make me laugh. You're a racist white female. You either leech off a man, or have made it because of affirmative action. You have what you have for rights because blacks fought for civil rights. So you're a joke and because you are, I treat you like one.
Click to expand...

Oooh. Ouchie. A low life black boy insulted me. Dang. That hurt. Not.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with hiring someone that is nothing but tatts all over their face and body. If they can be hidden with a blouse or shirt or pants or long skirt..fine. On the face? Unless I own a tattoo parlor...hell no will I hire someone that marked up. This includes piercings. This includes Laquisha. Period. Name your kid something stupid, thats the price they will pay. Too many others..black, brown, white or yellow, are just as able to fulfill the job that don't have thuggish, stupid names, piercings, tatts, green hair. Also that includes someone with a face full of pimples or other damages/problems that takes away from the product/services I offer. And that's MY choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we only hire men because they don't have 5 bad days every month and get pregnant?
Click to expand...

Damn! Youre sexist too? SMH


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, it does.  Interestingly enough I just got done saying that to "Harotu" up there.
Click to expand...




But you just said, that "it is impossible to assume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their frigging name is".



so, if you can look at a person's name, and get a feel for the culture or mindset that person comes from, you do have information to make a judgement on the person attached to the name.


So, all your pretense of outrags, is shown to be unfounded.


----------



## Correll

Andylusion said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
Click to expand...



People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.



True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from. 


A really stupid "black" name, does. 


Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture. 


But you do have an idea of their starting point. 


That is a valid decision making factor.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
Click to expand...


Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _

People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



You are confused about this.

Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.

When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.

It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.

I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.

It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.

By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.


----------



## Likkmee

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as despicable as characters like this are, it is always a necessary reminder to let ignorance like this stay on display, to avoid forgetting what kind of scum is still out there. Like shining a light on a cockroach.
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

*"Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky. I don't give a shit."
*
Stop living in the past we are told. This proud to be racist white example of a failed human destroys the lie of racism is gone. And there are a few million more like him out there right now.


----------



## Unkotare

Flash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.
> 
> When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.
> 
> It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.
> 
> I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.
> 
> It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.
> 
> By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.
Click to expand...


Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.


----------



## Flash

Unkotare said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.
> 
> When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.
> 
> It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.
> 
> I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.
> 
> It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.
> 
> By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.
Click to expand...



Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.

I am a Libertarian and I don't like the filthy government telling me that I have to kiss the ass of minorities.  It is morally wrong.  The concept is freedom, which you evidently don't understand very well.


----------



## Andylusion

Correll said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't suggest he's lying about his results.  I wouldn't know what those results are.  I'm suggesting he could be lying about what he did.  Or even that he ever even held such a position.
> 
> Hate to bring you this crushing news but I'm not a qualified brain surgeon either.  That was supposed to be an analogy. It wasn't supposed to sail over anybody's hood though.
> 
> 2. I'm afraid it IS supported, unless you can show the class that X list of names are scientifically proven to have less potential than Y list of names.
> 
> 3. I said nothing about being a "bad person".  I noted that he's impugned his own character and possibly done others, including his own employer, a disservice, which is a matter of stating the obvious from simply reading his own posts.  "Bad person" is a value judgment, which I leave to the reader, but in any case, as noted, what he allegedly did cannot be interpreted as either "successful" or "positive results" by definition.
> 
> 4.  It's illustrative what you choose to rush in to defend.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
Click to expand...



So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.

A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.


----------



## Andylusion

Likkmee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'd sure like to know how her interviews went.


----------



## Likkmee

Andylusion said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sure like to know how her interviews went.
Click to expand...

Deywuzza reck !


----------



## Correll

Andylusion said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
Click to expand...



Which is completely reasonable. 


You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents. 


If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a negative.  It's a fact, that easier to say names, that are common to American culture, naturally get hired more than crazy names no one can say.
> 
> This is why you see many Asians come to the US, and change their name to something people can say.
> 
> I knew a girl whose Asian name was Weichun.  Way-Choon.  Her name here in the US, was "Jessica".
> 
> She had no problem landing a job and making friends in the US.
> 
> This is normal and natural.
> 
> People that come here, and try and blend in with society do better, than those who go out of their way to be counter-cultural.
> 
> And this is true of all people, not just blacks.   White people that try and buck the social norms, tend to do poorly.
> 
> We have a white girl here at this company.  She had long blonde hair, and came in working her butt off.   She got promoted several times, lead tech, then Engineer in training and so on.
> 
> Then she cut all her hair off, got some piercings in her nose, dyed her hair black, and started dressing like a witch from a B-rated movie.  The everyone who wanted her to join their team, stopped asking her to join.  They even tried at one point, to put her back in the lab, but she refused to leave the engineering group.
> 
> She still doesn't seem to have any idea why her upward momentum stopped.
> 
> The same is true in call countries, and all cultures.
> 
> If I go live in japan, I'll have a harder time getting a job, if I go by the name Andrew.  If I changed my name to Haruto in Japan, I would have a better chance of being hired.
> 
> Now if the black people of the US want to keep having crazy names like Trayvon, then they need to stop complaining they are not succeeding in life.  This is why Asians do better economically than even white Americans, because they have as part of their mentality, to blend in with society.
> 
> 
> 
> Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with hiring someone that is nothing but tatts all over their face and body. If they can be hidden with a blouse or shirt or pants or long skirt..fine. On the face? Unless I own a tattoo parlor...hell no will I hire someone that marked up. This includes piercings. This includes Laquisha. Period. Name your kid something stupid, thats the price they will pay. Too many others..black, brown, white or yellow, are just as able to fulfill the job that don't have thuggish, stupid names, piercings, tatts, green hair. Also that includes someone with a face full of pimples or other damages/problems that takes away from the product/services I offer. And that's MY choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we only hire men because they don't have 5 bad days every month and get pregnant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Youre sexist too? SMH
Click to expand...


Nah. Just stating truth. White women have benefited the most from affirmative action so white women like greasy are stupid to be talking like they do.


----------



## IM2

*"You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking."
*
This shows how stump stupid some whites here are. There are 5 times more whites than us so we most certainly get plenty of exposure to all things white.


----------



## IM2




----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its everyone's job to blend in with white society, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with hiring someone that is nothing but tatts all over their face and body. If they can be hidden with a blouse or shirt or pants or long skirt..fine. On the face? Unless I own a tattoo parlor...hell no will I hire someone that marked up. This includes piercings. This includes Laquisha. Period. Name your kid something stupid, thats the price they will pay. Too many others..black, brown, white or yellow, are just as able to fulfill the job that don't have thuggish, stupid names, piercings, tatts, green hair. Also that includes someone with a face full of pimples or other damages/problems that takes away from the product/services I offer. And that's MY choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we only hire men because they don't have 5 bad days every month and get pregnant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! Youre sexist too? SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. Just stating truth. White women have benefited the most from affirmative action so white women like greasy are stupid to be talking like they do.
Click to expand...

Greasy instead of Gracie. LOL. I win again!


----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Obviously she's a cigarette smoker.  It's a PSA.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely reasonable.
> 
> 
> You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents.
> 
> 
> If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.
Click to expand...


Are you hiring Sumbeam, or Sunbeam's parents?

You DO understand those are two different entities ---- do you not?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely reasonable.
> 
> 
> You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents.
> 
> 
> If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you hiring Sumbeam, or Sunbeam's parents?
> 
> You DO understand those are two different entities ---- do you not?
Click to expand...




I already addressed that. 


Your pretense that I did not, is accepted as an admission that you could not refute it, thus my point stands, and I win.



We agree, stupid "black" names, are a valid reason to not hire someone.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely reasonable.
> 
> 
> You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents.
> 
> 
> If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you hiring Sumbeam, or Sunbeam's parents?
> 
> You DO understand those are two different entities ---- do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> 
> Your pretense that I did not, is accepted as an admission that you could not refute it, thus my point stands, and I win.
> 
> 
> 
> We agree, stupid "black" names, are a valid reason to not hire someone.
Click to expand...


A valiant try Danth, but no Cheroot.  You posted a flawed premise and I pointed to the flaw, ergo you lose.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely reasonable.
> 
> 
> You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents.
> 
> 
> If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you hiring Sumbeam, or Sunbeam's parents?
> 
> You DO understand those are two different entities ---- do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> 
> Your pretense that I did not, is accepted as an admission that you could not refute it, thus my point stands, and I win.
> 
> 
> 
> We agree, stupid "black" names, are a valid reason to not hire someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A valiant try Danth, but no Cheroot.  You posted a flawed premise and I pointed to the flaw, ergo you lose.
Click to expand...




Except I already addressed that. At least twice.


So, you had an opportunity to try to counter my counter point, and instead you dodged.


That is what you do, if you are trying to use dishonest tactics to avoid the point, instead of truly believing your position is correct.


YOur actions, reveal your belief that I am right and you are wrong.


----------



## IM2

*MAGA!
Let's go back to the good old days. Gracie!

Coverture* (sometimes spelled *couverture*) was a legal doctrine whereby, upon marriage, a woman's legal rights and obligations were subsumed by those of her husband, in accordance with the wife's legal status of *feme covert*. An unmarried woman, a *feme sole*, had the right to own property and make contracts in her own name. Coverture arises from the legal fiction that a husband and wife are one person.

Coverture - Wikipedia






*Coverture: The Word You Probably Don't Know But Should*

Coverture is a long-standing legal practice that is part of our colonial heritage. Though Spanish and French versions of coverture existed in the new world, United States coverture is based in English law. _*Coverture held that no female person had a legal identity.*_ At birth, a female baby was covered by her father’s identity, and then, when she married, by her husband’s. The husband and wife became one–and that one was the husband. *As a symbol of this subsuming of identity, women took the last names of their husbands. They were “feme coverts,” covered women. Because they did not legally exist, married women could not make contracts or be sued, so they could not own or work in businesses. Married women owned nothing, not even the clothes on their backs. They had no rights to their children, so that if a wife divorced or left a husband, she would not see her children again.*

*Married women had no rights to their bodies. That meant that not only would a husband have a claim to any wages generated by his wife’s labor or to the fruits of her body (her children), but he also had an absolute right to sexual access. Within marriage, a wife’s consent was implied, so under the law, all sex-related activity, including rape, was legitimate. His total mastery of this fellow human being stopped short, but just short, of death. Of course, a man wasn’t allowed to beat his wife to death, but he could beat her.

So what happened to coverture? The short answer is that it has been eroded bit by bit. But it has never been fully abolished. *The ghost of coverture has always haunted women’s lives and continues to do so. Coverture is why women weren’t regularly allowed on juries until the 1960s, and marital rape wasn’t a crime until the 1980s. Today’s women encounter coverture during real estate transactions, as I did, in tax matters, and in a myriad of other situations around employment and housing. Encounters with coverture can be serious, but often they are just puzzling annoyances, one more hoop to jump. Still, the remnants of coverture are holding us back in unsuspected ways.

Coverture: The Word You Probably Don't Know But Should

You really don't have any rights Gracie. But hey, at least you won't hire Ladianian or LaKeisha.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> *"Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky. I don't give a shit."
> *
> Stop living in the past we are told. This proud to be racist white example of a failed human destroys the lie of racism is gone. And there are a few million more like him out there right now.



Just a "few million"? I would multiply that in double digits.


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ah, correct. YOu merely suggested he lied about his practices. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Nope. YOu are making the assumption that there can be no connection between "black names" and poor work. That is  your assumption to support or not.
> 
> 3. LOL!!! Silly word games noted and accepted as an admission that you are narrow minded.
> 
> 
> 4. Indeed, the stupidity of you liberals, when combined with the utter lack of self awareness of you liberals, does indeed tend to attract my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
Click to expand...

Thanks John


----------



## Unkotare

Flash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.
> 
> When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.
> 
> It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.
> 
> I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.
> 
> It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.
> 
> By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I am a Libertarian and I don't like the filthy government telling me that I have to kiss the ass of minorities.  ....
Click to expand...


NO...

It means you’re an infantile dimwit who wants to be selfish and stupid while expecting the protections he has always lived under but would deny to others. 

99% of people who say “I’m libertarian” are just too stupid and lazy to understand Political Science and have the infantile impulses of wannabe anarchists.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John
Click to expand...


Is that John Miller or John Baron?

Btw I figured out why Rump dropped the first pseudonym and changed to a Baron.  "Miller" means a guy who runs a mill, and that's like actual _work_.


----------



## Flash

Unkotare said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silly Moon Bats like you call racism produced some damn good results.
> 
> Worthless dumbass ghetto Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> Stupid worthless affirmative action Neggras would have fucked up the work we needed to do.
> 
> The right thing to do was hire good people.  The wrong thing would have been to succumb to filthy white guilt and hired worthless Neggras to meet some stupid diversity EOC goals.
> 
> Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky.  I don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.
> 
> When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.
> 
> It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.
> 
> I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.
> 
> It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.
> 
> By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I am a Libertarian and I don't like the filthy government telling me that I have to kiss the ass of minorities.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO...
> 
> It means you’re an infantile dimwit who wants to be selfish and stupid while expecting the protections he has always lived under but would deny to others.
> 
> 99% of people who say “I’m libertarian” are just too stupid and lazy to understand Political Science and have the infantile impulses of wannabe anarchists.
Click to expand...



Your confusion is amazing.

If you want to kiss the ass of the minorities then go ahead and do it.  I don't give  a shit if you are that pathetic and that misguided.

However, it is morally wrong for the filthy government to take away my liberty in order to protect a bunch of sorry ass shitheads that just happens to be a large voting block.

Stereotypically Negroes in this country are sorry assholes and I should not be forced by the filthy government to accommodate them.  They commit most of the crimes, they are almost all on some kind kind of welfare and they they don't take care of their families.  They get through school without learning anything and they are given jobs not on merit by because of affirmative action and stupid EEOC goals.  Disgusting, isn't it?

You really need to pull you head out of your Libtard ass.  You are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance.

Be on the side of Liberty every once in awhile.  We don't need the filthy government telling us who we have to hire and fire.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Anyway I practiced what you pussy Moon Bats call discrimination and I am proud of it and I profited from it so if that upsets you Moon Bats then go put on your pink pussy hat and howl at the sky. I don't give a shit."
> *
> Stop living in the past we are told. This proud to be racist white example of a failed human destroys the lie of racism is gone. And there are a few million more like him out there right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a "few million"? I would multiply that in double digits.
Click to expand...

True. I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Unkotare

Infantile racist dumbass wants to think he’s “on the side of liberty.”


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it has produced a huge wealth gap, countless recessions, one depression, nearly a second one, huge federal debt and deficits and a country in consistent internal conflict. The trillion dollar deficit would not exist if not for racism and studies prove it.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _
> 
> People like you are responsible for this. So whites like you who want to bitch about government assistance programs you made happen because of your racism need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.
> 
> When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.
> 
> It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.
> 
> I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.
> 
> It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.
> 
> By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I am a Libertarian and I don't like the filthy government telling me that I have to kiss the ass of minorities.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO...
> 
> It means you’re an infantile dimwit who wants to be selfish and stupid while expecting the protections he has always lived under but would deny to others.
> 
> 99% of people who say “I’m libertarian” are just too stupid and lazy to understand Political Science and have the infantile impulses of wannabe anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your confusion is amazing.
> 
> If you want to kiss the ass of the minorities then go ahead and do it.  I don't give  a shit if you are that pathetic and that misguided.
> 
> However, it is morally wrong for the filthy government to take away my liberty in order to protect a bunch of sorry ass shitheads that just happens to be a large voting block.
> 
> Stereotypically Negroes in this country are sorry assholes and I should not be forced by the filthy government to accommodate them.  They commit most of the crimes, they are almost all on some kind kind of welfare and they they don't take care of their families.  They get through school without learning anything and they are given jobs not on merit by because of affirmative action and stupid EEOC goals.  Disgusting, isn't it?
> 
> You really need to pull you head out of your Libtard ass.  You are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance.
> 
> Be on the side of Liberty every once in awhile.  We don't need the filthy government telling us who we have to hire and fire.
Click to expand...

And it is wrong for the government to continue taking my liberty because they allow asshole like you to be decision makers. Your  company did not reach it's full potential because you wasted talent. You think you were successful, but in reality your company was maybe a little better than mediocre. I know that your company hired many white failures who it let go and maybe if you weren't a racist, that would not have happened.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks John
Click to expand...


I'm not applying for a job, or pushing for a promotion on a forum dude.  Do you think I put "Andylusion" on a resume, and complain when I don't get hired, or that society is biased against me?


----------



## rightwinger

White people call their sons Dick


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Fuck the government protecting voting blocks.
> 
> When you take away my ability to hire and fire whoever I want then you are taking away my Liberty and that is despicable.
> 
> It is wrong for the government to be in the business of kissing the ass of dumbass minorities for filthy social justice reasons.
> 
> I don't give a shit if your ancestors were slaves.  I don't give a shit if you fucking grandma had to sit on the back of the bus or drink out of a Colored Only fountain. I don't give a shit that the only way for you to be successful is for the government to make me hire you.  If you are a dumbass Neggra I don't want you working for me and I don't want the government giving you protection just because the politicians voting for the law wanted to get Negroes to vote for them.
> 
> It is all about Liberty and you are confused about it.  I should have the right to discminate against whoever I want.  I don't need the filthy government infringing upon my Liberty.
> 
> By the way, this is not a racial issue.  It is an individual Liberty issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I am a Libertarian and I don't like the filthy government telling me that I have to kiss the ass of minorities.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO...
> 
> It means you’re an infantile dimwit who wants to be selfish and stupid while expecting the protections he has always lived under but would deny to others.
> 
> 99% of people who say “I’m libertarian” are just too stupid and lazy to understand Political Science and have the infantile impulses of wannabe anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your confusion is amazing.
> 
> If you want to kiss the ass of the minorities then go ahead and do it.  I don't give  a shit if you are that pathetic and that misguided.
> 
> However, it is morally wrong for the filthy government to take away my liberty in order to protect a bunch of sorry ass shitheads that just happens to be a large voting block.
> 
> Stereotypically Negroes in this country are sorry assholes and I should not be forced by the filthy government to accommodate them.  They commit most of the crimes, they are almost all on some kind kind of welfare and they they don't take care of their families.  They get through school without learning anything and they are given jobs not on merit by because of affirmative action and stupid EEOC goals.  Disgusting, isn't it?
> 
> You really need to pull you head out of your Libtard ass.  You are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance.
> 
> Be on the side of Liberty every once in awhile.  We don't need the filthy government telling us who we have to hire and fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is wrong for the government to continue taking my liberty because they allow asshole like you to be decision makers. Your  company did not reach it's full potential because you wasted talent. You think you were successful, but in reality your company was maybe a little better than mediocre. I know that your company hired many white failures who it let go and maybe if you weren't a racist, that would not have happened.
Click to expand...


Probably just some shit pit, redneck, family owned company in some shithole state south of the Mason Dixon line,  selling cow manure, hayseed and farm tools, just trying to survive.

A mainstream fortune 500 company would have discovered and stopped such backward practices in their tracks.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a YOU being a low-life scumbag issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I am a Libertarian and I don't like the filthy government telling me that I have to kiss the ass of minorities.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO...
> 
> It means you’re an infantile dimwit who wants to be selfish and stupid while expecting the protections he has always lived under but would deny to others.
> 
> 99% of people who say “I’m libertarian” are just too stupid and lazy to understand Political Science and have the infantile impulses of wannabe anarchists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your confusion is amazing.
> 
> If you want to kiss the ass of the minorities then go ahead and do it.  I don't give  a shit if you are that pathetic and that misguided.
> 
> However, it is morally wrong for the filthy government to take away my liberty in order to protect a bunch of sorry ass shitheads that just happens to be a large voting block.
> 
> Stereotypically Negroes in this country are sorry assholes and I should not be forced by the filthy government to accommodate them.  They commit most of the crimes, they are almost all on some kind kind of welfare and they they don't take care of their families.  They get through school without learning anything and they are given jobs not on merit by because of affirmative action and stupid EEOC goals.  Disgusting, isn't it?
> 
> You really need to pull you head out of your Libtard ass.  You are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance.
> 
> Be on the side of Liberty every once in awhile.  We don't need the filthy government telling us who we have to hire and fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is wrong for the government to continue taking my liberty because they allow asshole like you to be decision makers. Your  company did not reach it's full potential because you wasted talent. You think you were successful, but in reality your company was maybe a little better than mediocre. I know that your company hired many white failures who it let go and maybe if you weren't a racist, that would not have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably just some shit pit, redneck, family owned company in some shithole state south of the Mason Dixon line,  selling cow manure, hayseed and farm tools, just trying to survive.
> 
> A mainstream fortune 500 company would have discovered and stopped such backward practices in their tracks.
Click to expand...


I agree. There is no HR department in any major company that would not catch this.


----------



## MarcATL

Andylusion said:


> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.


I want you to state it. It's black people's job to blend in to white society, right?

Say it coward.


----------



## MarcATL

Andylusion said:


> Facts, and your opinion, are statistically not matching up.
> 
> *I've read two different research papers, both suggesting that there is a statistical difference in hiring patterns, and promotional patterns, between those with more common American names, and those who don't have common American names.*
> 
> Now that isn't to say that you can not overcome those biases.  You absolutely can.   But nevertheless, having a goofy un-american name, does in fact put you at a disadvantage to those who have American names, OR.. those who choose to have an American nick name that they go by.   Again, Weichun, had no problem because she went by "Jessica" as her name.
> 
> You people need to stop living in your fantasy world, where because it is publicly acceptable, that there are no consequences.   There are consequences, no matter how 'acceptable' it is in public.
> 
> Just because no one goes up to a guy covered head to foot in tattoos and beats them, doesn't mean that if a guy covered head to foot in tattoos can walk into a bank and expect to get job.
> 
> And no, of course they are not going to turn down someone because "We don't hire people with blue hair, and tattoos and piercings".   Instead it's "We've decided to go a different direction to fill this position." or "You are just not what we're looking for", or any of the other methods for not hiring someone they don't want.
> 
> *Regardless, the facts are clear.   If you have a goofy name, or act in a counter-cultural fashion, you are less likely to get hired and promoted.*
> 
> That's the reality, no matter what your opinion is on who we have "evolved" as a society.  The only thing that has evolved is that people are far more clever about how they hide their preferences.
> 
> And by the way, that will never change.  It's idiotic to think you'll ever reach a point where anything goes, and there is never a consequence to bucking the culture.


Where can one find this approved list of American names?

And is BARON a name on that list?


----------



## Andylusion

MarcATL said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, and your opinion, are statistically not matching up.
> 
> *I've read two different research papers, both suggesting that there is a statistical difference in hiring patterns, and promotional patterns, between those with more common American names, and those who don't have common American names.*
> 
> Now that isn't to say that you can not overcome those biases.  You absolutely can.   But nevertheless, having a goofy un-american name, does in fact put you at a disadvantage to those who have American names, OR.. those who choose to have an American nick name that they go by.   Again, Weichun, had no problem because she went by "Jessica" as her name.
> 
> You people need to stop living in your fantasy world, where because it is publicly acceptable, that there are no consequences.   There are consequences, no matter how 'acceptable' it is in public.
> 
> Just because no one goes up to a guy covered head to foot in tattoos and beats them, doesn't mean that if a guy covered head to foot in tattoos can walk into a bank and expect to get job.
> 
> And no, of course they are not going to turn down someone because "We don't hire people with blue hair, and tattoos and piercings".   Instead it's "We've decided to go a different direction to fill this position." or "You are just not what we're looking for", or any of the other methods for not hiring someone they don't want.
> 
> *Regardless, the facts are clear.   If you have a goofy name, or act in a counter-cultural fashion, you are less likely to get hired and promoted.*
> 
> That's the reality, no matter what your opinion is on who we have "evolved" as a society.  The only thing that has evolved is that people are far more clever about how they hide their preferences.
> 
> And by the way, that will never change.  It's idiotic to think you'll ever reach a point where anything goes, and there is never a consequence to bucking the culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can one find this approved list of American names?
> 
> And is BARON a name on that list?
Click to expand...


There is no 'approved' list of names.  It's culture.  If you try and make yourself part of the culture, you'll quickly figure out the social norms.

That said, I doubt that people don't know what is normalized and what isn't.

But here's an idea, go to the elite private schools were successful people send their kids, and see what names are common.

If you want to be successful, make someone who is successful your role model.


----------



## Andylusion

MarcATL said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is your job or not.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.   Just understand there is going to some consequences for choices made.  Just like the white girl that made choices that effected her future, so to do all people.
> 
> If you don't blend in, there are consequences to that.
> 
> Again, does not matter if "it's your job" to do so or not.  You are free to make your own choices.  Just like your boss is free to make his choice on who to promote, and who not to promote.   And often, I would even say 100%, is based on the choices you make to blend in, or not to.
> 
> You have complete control on how you live your life.
> 
> The problem is, you seem to fail to realize that everyone else also has complete control on how they live their life.
> 
> If I don't want someone that has purple hair, working as a manager in my company, and you want to dye your hair purple.....
> 
> 
> Well... that's your choice... and this is mine.... and that's going to be bad for you.   Not my problem.  I have just as much right to determine who I promote, as you do on what color you dye your hair.
> 
> That's life dude.
> 
> You need to stop whining about other people using the freedoms that you use.  There are consequences to actions.  An adult realizes this, and adjusts for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to state it. It's black people's job to blend in to white society, right?
> 
> Say it coward.
Click to expand...


It's all people's job who want to be successful in Ameirca, to blend in with American society.   As I have said numerous times, and I think even in this thread, this is true of all people.  Even white people.

You take some white kid, who refuses to blend in with society, and they won't do well.   I've seen it first hand.  In fact, I think I even said this story before in this thread....

We had a girl that came in, beautiful blonde hair, nice, dressed really nice, and she started getting promoted.  She was lead tech, then lead over the lab, and then she was promoted to PA, and then she got promoted to Engineering.

Then, she made some choices.   She cut her hair off, and dyed it black.  She got some piercings in her nose and so on, and started wearing all black clothes.

They won't promote her now.   She can't even make a lateral move to another department.   She started applying for jobs, and no one will hire her.

Why?   Because she is now bucking the culture.    

It doesn't matter where you came from, or what your background is.... if you buck the culture, you are not going to do as well.  

This is true everywhere in the world.   If I go to Uganda, and buck their culture, I will do poorly.    The Coptic Christian in Egypt have been highly marginalized... not because they are hated... they actually are not hated in Egypt, but they buck the culture.  The culture is Islamic.  They are Christian and so they are marginalized.

This is true everywhere in the world.

So you can either choose one of three options.

1.  You can be like the Coptic Christians in Egypt, where they simply accept it.  They understand that they will be marginalized, and it's part of being a Coptic Christian in Egypt.  The simply accept that there will be some hindrances, and work hard to overcome them.

2.  You can choose to blend in with the culture, and start doing better.   Every single successful black man I know, has done the same as every successful man.... they blend in.  That is how you are successful.

3.  Or You can scream and cry about racism, and claim things should be different.... and they will never be different... so you'll just be an angry man until you die... and you'll just die.    It's sad.   I pity people who choose to live this way.   But you'll never change the culture, to mold it around what you want.  It'll never happen.  So you'll just end up a really sad human being shaking his fist at the universe.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> White people call their sons Dick



I always thought that was a terrible name.  Of course it's pretty much non-used now.

Interestingly, the origins of the name is German, for like Triumphant Ruler, or Dominate Ruler or something.

How it got to mean what it does now, is curious.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...

George trayvon martin


----------



## MarcATL

Andylusion said:


> There is no 'approved' list of names.  It's culture.  If you try and make yourself part of the culture, you'll quickly figure out the social norms.
> 
> That said, I doubt that people don't know what is normalized and what isn't.
> 
> But here's an idea, go to the elite private schools were successful people send their kids, and see what names are common.
> 
> *If you want to be successful, make someone who is successful your role model.*


Jay-Z's extremely successful. 

Should I be using him as a role-model?


----------



## Andylusion

MarcATL said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'approved' list of names.  It's culture.  If you try and make yourself part of the culture, you'll quickly figure out the social norms.
> 
> That said, I doubt that people don't know what is normalized and what isn't.
> 
> But here's an idea, go to the elite private schools were successful people send their kids, and see what names are common.
> 
> *If you want to be successful, make someone who is successful your role model.*
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-Z's extremely successful.
> 
> Should I be using him as a role-model?
Click to expand...


If that is what you are going for.... ok.    But that really isn't what we were talking about.....  that's a stage name.  His name isn't Jay-Z.

His name is Shawn.  Which is a very American name, so you actually made my point....

But seriously, if you want to have a some whacked out name, to be in the media.... if that's the success you are looking for, then go for it.

But the context of this was more generally how people succeed in society.

If you want a job at a bank, and write "Tity Boi".... don't be surprised if you are not hired.  
You apply for a job as a doctor at a hospital, and write your name Snoop Dogg.... don't be shocked if you seem to get passed over.
You apply at a stock brokerage company with the name '50 cent' on the application.... good luck....

I've been curious as to why Rappers need to have dumb names.  I've wondered if they would have been successful, without using a dumb name.

Selena Gomez, Ariana Grande, Katy Perry, Justin Bieber, Ed Sheeran

All these people, just go by.... their names.  They are perfectly comfortable with having a normal name.   So why do.... typically rappers.... need dumb stage names?  I don't get it.

If Shawn, had stuck with Shawn, instead of Jay-z, would he be any less talented?   And if not, would he not have been as successful?

I don't know... just curious.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.




Wow.

This is very unfortunate, to read that you have saddled yourself with  this troubling mindset.  Did you ever get to experience what America means??..._that not only us White people made it, great, so those Blacks who also made it great should get to enjoy their Freedom just like us Caucasians get to enjoy_. 

And that is including naming their offspring whatever they choose to, then expecting America to respect their choices and their right/their liberty to make that choice.

I was able to appreciate what some member said here/efficiently synopsized how you have made yourself appear in here:



IM2 said:


> ... the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to...


----------



## miketx

Two of the most retarded names for blacks I ever heard were "Female" pronounced Fe-molly, and Urmajusty. The later being a kid is prison I knew. Where else could he end up at? Also knew a Mexican named "Little Joe Gonzales". The parents should be horse whipped.


----------



## harmonica

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> This is very unfortunate, to read that you have saddled yourself with  this troubling mindset.  Did you ever get to experience what America means??..._that not only us White people made it, great, so those Blacks who also made it great should get to enjoy their Freedom just like us Caucasians get to enjoy_.
> 
> And that is including naming their offspring whatever they choose to, then expecting America to respect their choices and their right/their liberty to make that choice.
> 
> I was able to appreciate what some member said here/efficiently synopsized how you have made yourself appear in here:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

blacks didn't make it great--jesus christ--you must be on some heavy meds 
..blacks screw it up


----------



## miketx

harmonica said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> This is very unfortunate, to read that you have saddled yourself with  this troubling mindset.  Did you ever get to experience what America means??..._that not only us White people made it, great, so those Blacks who also made it great should get to enjoy their Freedom just like us Caucasians get to enjoy_.
> 
> And that is including naming their offspring whatever they choose to, then expecting America to respect their choices and their right/their liberty to make that choice.
> 
> I was able to appreciate what some member said here/efficiently synopsized how you have made yourself appear in here:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks didn't make it great--jesus christ--you must be on some heavy meds
> ..blacks screw it up
Click to expand...

It just proves the the age old saying - you can't fix stupid - was never more accurate than today.


----------



## Muhammed

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


Its all the fault of the French. They still think they can name our beloved Negros.

Fuck them, nuke Paris.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got newz for ya Flush.  If you singled people out on the basis of what their name was, you were NOT "successful".  You were a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbshit but I wasn't a failure.  Because I did the right thing and didn't hire dumbass Neggras because of a stupid affirmative action program the contracts I managed were successful and I was reward nicely.  Because of the money I made I was able to retire early and comfortably.  LOL!
> 
> Kissing the ass of stupid Neggras is not a measure of success.  Well maybe if you are a Democrat politician trying to get welfare queen votes but not for real Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racism is a display of your failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His "racism" does not seem to have negatively impacted his results.
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has explained his reasoning behind his actions. His results seem to validate it. YOur claim that there was some failure from it, does not seem supported by his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, his results are not at all enviable.  If he's lying about his practices, highly likely since this is the internet where I'm a qualified brain surgeon, then he's impugned his own character and done so voluntarily; if he's not lying, then he's impugned hos own character and done so voluntarily, PLUS he's done disservices to the applicants, AND he's cheated his employer out of immeasurable unknowable potential.   There is no scenario where it's a positive thing to dump your own options just because you can't handle them..  If I caught an employee doing that he'd be out on his ass wid a quickness.
> 
> So his _*results*_, if they be real, are that he cost his employer unknown potential; if they be unreal then he's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your assumption that he must be lying about his results, reflects on your character, not his.
> 
> 
> 2. Your assumption that there was hidden potential that he was cheating his employer of, is unsupported. And is the crux of the matter. You can't just assume that your view is right and expect to be taken seriously.
> 
> 3. Your pretense that him disagreeing with you on racial or cultural issues, makes him a bad person, is just you being narrow minded.
Click to expand...

Cut Pogo a break.  He just isn't all that bright.


----------



## Likkmee

She spelled ho wrong


----------



## Jarlaxle

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. Tell me a person needing to hire sees those names and refuses to hire them because they are "afraid". G'wan. Insist, so I can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your affirmative action education and white fragility has you living in a constant state of psychosis. How do you look at a resume and determine that Tyrone or Latriece are unqualified based on their names but Tom and Jane are more qualified? Don't you saltines even call references?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor IM2. Resorting to name calling means I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. In a debate facts win. And since you can't present any, you lose the debate. Every time. Now the thing about white fragility is it leads whites who can't face the truth on racial matters to run away and hide when they face the opposite of what they have chosen to believe. So every white racist that runs to ignore is a victory.
> 
> YOU, make me laugh. You're a racist white female. You either leech off a man, or have made it because of affirmative action. You have what you have for rights because blacks fought for civil rights. So you're a joke and because you are, I treat you like one.
Click to expand...


You would not recognize a fact if it marched past you playing _Thriller_ on a pink Sousaphone.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suggested that EITHER he lied about his practices, which would actually make him look less worse, OR that he didn't lie and is thereby in a worse position than if he made it all up.
> 
> 2. I made no such assumption --- you did.  My assumption is that among X number of applicants (he doesn't say how many), it is impossible to ass-sume that certain names do not have positive potential based on what their friggin' NAME IS.  And that's not an assumption, it's a simple FACT.
> 
> 3. Again on the contrary, the narrowmindedness is what I JUST POINTED OUT.
> 
> 4.  What attracts your attention cannot possibly be more meaningless.  I simply observed what kind of position you came in to white-knight for.  It speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? A name doesn't reveal something about the cultural or mindset of the background of the person?
> 
> 
> INteresting. Please, go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't tell you much about anything relating to that person.
> 
> Hi, my name is Bernie.   What does that tell you about me?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I could be Montgomery from the UK that fought in two world wars.
> Or
> 
> Obama, the half brother of Barak.
> Sanders, a communist US politician.
> Madoff, a ponzi schemer.
> Scott, a football player
> Claesen Speirdyke a Dutch pirate
> 
> Famous People Named Bernie & Bernard
> 
> Hundreds on hundreds of Bernies.   Do tell, what mindset can you tell from that name, that applies to all these people?  Catholics, protestants, Jews, atheists, and I wager some other cultist views in there.
> 
> What does that name explain to you about that entire group of people?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  You can't learn one single thing from their name alone.  Not one.
> 
> Now if you want to look up the history of the name.. that's fine.  And you can learn something about the culture that the name came from.  I agree with that.
> 
> But as it applies to individuals, you can learn absolutely nothing.  You will learn more about me, in talking to me for 5 minutes, then you ever will by seeing my name tag and a decade of research on that name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in interviews, are working hard to present themselves to make a good impression. That is not always the real them.
> 
> 
> 
> True, "Bernie" might not tell you much about where the person came from.
> 
> 
> A really stupid "black" name, does.
> 
> 
> Maybe the person rebelled against their parents and is trying to walk away from that culture.
> 
> 
> But you do have an idea of their starting point.
> 
> 
> That is a valid decision making factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely reasonable.
> 
> 
> You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents.
> 
> 
> If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.
Click to expand...


I knew two people raised by hippies.

One was Sean, one was Siobhan. (Mom was Guenheyvar. Yes, that was her birth name. Yes, she was Irish.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would agree with that.  And that's kind of my point.
> 
> A good name.... or a 'common' name, may tell someone nothing about you.  But a difficult name, or ridiculous name, will unavoidably give a negative first impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely reasonable.
> 
> 
> You got some poor smuch named, "Sunbeam" and you are probably pretty safe thinking they grew up handicapped by hippie parents.
> 
> 
> If you have a negative view of hippies, and who doesn't? THat is a reasonable thing to consider when hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you hiring Sumbeam, or Sunbeam's parents?
> 
> You DO understand those are two different entities ---- do you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already addressed that.
> 
> 
> Your pretense that I did not, is accepted as an admission that you could not refute it, thus my point stands, and I win.
> 
> 
> 
> We agree, stupid "black" names, are a valid reason to not hire someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A valiant try Danth, but no Cheroot.  You posted a flawed premise and I pointed to the flaw, ergo you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I already addressed that. At least twice.
> 
> 
> So, you had an opportunity to try to counter my counter point, and instead you dodged.
> 
> 
> That is what you do, if you are trying to use dishonest tactics to avoid the point, instead of truly believing your position is correct.
> 
> 
> YOur actions, reveal your belief that I am right and you are wrong.
Click to expand...

I see you have finally figured out Pogo.  He NEVER counters.  He NEVER defends his position.  He dodges,. distracts, evades, and posts random nonsense.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people call their sons Dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that was a terrible name.  Of course it's pretty much non-used now.
> 
> Interestingly, the origins of the name is German, for like Triumphant Ruler, or Dominate Ruler or something.
> 
> How it got to mean what it does now, is curious.
Click to expand...

It's generally not a name.  It's a nickname, for Richard.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> This is very unfortunate, to read that you have saddled yourself with  this troubling mindset.  Did you ever get to experience what America means??..._that not only us White people made it, great, so those Blacks who also made it great should get to enjoy their Freedom just like us Caucasians get to enjoy_.




 Those who eschew education and pass on attitudes guaranteeing failure are making America great?


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> White people call their sons Dick


Like Dick Trickle. You gotta admit, his parents had a sense of humor.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Dogmaphobe said:


> Those who eschew education and pass on attitudes guaranteeing failure are making America great?



No. You focused only on those negros who our racist nation, *cheated*, and wants us all to blame everything upon them.  I was not referring to those Americans.

I was talking about other negros who you might've marginalized and disregarded here.
I'm talking about Negros who:
-fight for the USA on the frontline of current wars as members of the DoD
-fight for the USA on Capitol Hill in Congress
-attending many of hundreds of Universities, as scholars and researchers.
-working at any of our hundreds of Universities, as scholars and Profs.
-paying income taxes at their American jobs ---_that they'll soon retire from after 20-30 years now_.
-and of course, I have to include these anti-eschewers of education: The Black Inventor Online Museum | Profiles on African American and Black Inventors Over the Last 300 Years


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who eschew education and pass on attitudes guaranteeing failure are making America great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You focused only on those negros who our racist nation, *cheated*, and wants us all to blame everything upon them.  I was not referring to those Americans.
> 
> I was talking about other negros who you might've marginalized and disregarded here.
> I'm talking about Negros who:
> -fight for the USA on the frontline of current wars as members of the DoD
> -fight for the USA on Capitol Hill in Congress
> -attending many of hundreds of Universities, as scholars and researchers.
> -working at any of our hundreds of Universities, as scholars and Profs.
> -paying income taxes at their American jobs ---_that they'll soon retire from after 20-30 years now_.
> -and of course, I have to include these anti-eschewers of education: The Black Inventor Online Museum | Profiles on African American and Black Inventors Over the Last 300 Years
Click to expand...



So, in other words, the black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Dogmaphobe said:


> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.



lol

That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!

And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!
> 
> And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress
Click to expand...


Jahana is Persian.  Hakeem is Arabic. Ayanna is African.  Ludmya is...either a mangling of Ludmila or made up.


----------



## Unkotare

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!
> 
> And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress
Click to expand...



What about Fleegle, Bingo, Drooper, and Snork? Those four names belong to creatures smarter than any member of the US Congress.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Jarlaxle said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!
> 
> And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jahana is Persian.  Hakeem is Arabic. Ayanna is African.  Ludmya is...either a mangling of Ludmila or made up.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter where the name originated from, once a negro ghetto dweller puts their creativity on it, to name their newborn.

What matters is that those names are not usually belonging to humans who look northern-European.  _And since nearly everything you contribute here, favors the decision-making of humans who look like northern-Europeans?  _

...I applied the according logic...


----------



## HenryBHough

What color was Leroy Brown?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

HenryBHough said:


> What color was Leroy Brown?




Same color, as Whitey Bulger?  Clint Black? Whitey Ford?  Karen Black?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!
> 
> And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jahana is Persian.  Hakeem is Arabic. Ayanna is African.  Ludmya is...either a mangling of Ludmila or made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter where the name originated from, once a negro ghetto dweller puts their creativity on it, to name their newborn.
> 
> What matters is that those names are not usually belonging to humans who look northern-European.  _And since nearly everything you contribute here, favors the decision-making of humans who look like northern-Europeans?  _
> 
> ...I applied the according logic...
Click to expand...

Are you on some sort of drugs?


----------



## Erinwltr

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


Unique Names for Unique Black Babies.  I like it.  I mean, really, you old white, dead weight, DNA Draining Bafoons haven't done a thing for the Gene Pool for a very very long time.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


Ben Carson Candace Owens


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Jarlaxle said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!
> 
> And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jahana is Persian.  Hakeem is Arabic. Ayanna is African.  Ludmya is...either a mangling of Ludmila or made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter where the name originated from, once a negro ghetto dweller puts their creativity on it, to name their newborn.
> 
> What matters is that those names are not usually belonging to humans who look northern-European.  _And since nearly everything you contribute here, favors the decision-making of humans who look like northern-Europeans?  _
> 
> ...I applied the according logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on some sort of drugs?
Click to expand...


Yes.  And to find out which drugs, just go check *your* private physicians' personal notes in *your* medical files.


----------



## Jitss617

Frederick Douglass


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...black people who DON'T give their kids the uneducated ghetto names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That's the same nonsense told to negros who gave their kids non-European Caucasian names...like...  Ludmya? Ayanna? Jahana? or Hakeem?!!
> 
> And those four names belong to members of the U.S. Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jahana is Persian.  Hakeem is Arabic. Ayanna is African.  Ludmya is...either a mangling of Ludmila or made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter where the name originated from, once a negro ghetto dweller puts their creativity on it, to name their newborn.
> 
> What matters is that those names are not usually belonging to humans who look northern-European.  _And since nearly everything you contribute here, favors the decision-making of humans who look like northern-Europeans?  _
> 
> ...I applied the according logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on some sort of drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  And to find out which drugs, just go check *your* private physicians' personal notes in *your* medical files.
Click to expand...

You seem to be hallucinating.  Lay off the magic mushrooms.


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...


Black names?? Coal, Charcoal, Pencilead, Graphite, Ash, Sooty, Carbon, Licorice, Onyx, Tar, Crow, etc etc etc...

Greg


----------



## Jitss617

Negro


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


 I think its stupid that white people think they can tell us what to name our children.  I and most Black people have zero fucks to give over what whites consider a proper name.


----------



## TheParser

If we believe in freedom, then we must let people choose the names that they want, the hair style they want (California has just passed a law guaranteeing this right), the clothes they want, the kind of car they want, etc.

I personally may not like their choice or I may personally think their choice is absurd, but too bad! They do not care what I think.

In regard to the ethnicity in question:

a. There is no doubt a historical reason why they choose interesting names.
b. There is no doubt a reason why they choose a particular hair style.

etc.

Of course, their choices WILL affect how other people of ALL ethnicities (including  people of the  same ethnicity in question) perceive that person, but IF that person is prepared to accept the consequences, then more power to him/her.


----------



## gtopa1

Asclepias said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its stupid that white people think they can tell us what to name our children.  I and most Black people have zero fucks to give over what whites consider a proper name.
Click to expand...


You could always change your name to "Dilligaf". 

Greg


----------



## MeBelle

This thread needs to be renamed:

Black racists run wild!


----------



## miketx

MeBelle said:


> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!


When I worked in prison I had call to take a young black kids ID card. I read his name and couldn't quite understand the first name, then it clicked. His first name was yermajesty. Not kidding. Smh.


----------



## IM2

MeBelle said:


> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!


This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.
Click to expand...

Don't matter who started it, all you blacks here are racists.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.
Click to expand...

I was hoping during a crisis like this all people would be if not brothers at least more tolerant of each other. That is doable.


----------



## Votto

Rachel


----------



## Vastator

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping during a crisis like this all people would be if not brothers at least more tolerant of each other. That is doable.
Click to expand...

And not capitalize on ones advantage? That’s crazy talk. The politics of this nation have shifted dramatically over the past couple decades. Political opponents aren’t looking for ways to come together. They’re looking for ways to eliminate the opposition...


----------



## 22lcidw

Vastator said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping during a crisis like this all people would be if not brothers at least more tolerant of each other. That is doable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not capitalize on ones advantage? That’s crazy talk. The politics of this nation have shifted dramatically over the past couple decades. Political opponents aren’t looking for ways to come together. They’re looking for ways to eliminate the opposition...
Click to expand...

If it means the population is used for fodder is it still worth it?  Or does it cement the powers of the ruling class?


----------



## blastoff

Pogo said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
Click to expand...

Referring to Plaxico “hands up or I’ll shoot myself in the leg” Burress?  

Imagine how many times Ndamukong Suh has had to tell folks how to pronounce and spell his name?  Way to go, Ma.


----------



## Vastator

22lcidw said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping during a crisis like this all people would be if not brothers at least more tolerant of each other. That is doable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not capitalize on ones advantage? That’s crazy talk. The politics of this nation have shifted dramatically over the past couple decades. Political opponents aren’t looking for ways to come together. They’re looking for ways to eliminate the opposition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it means the population is used for fodder is it still worth it?  Or does it cement the powers of the ruling class?
Click to expand...

That remains to be seen...


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## MarathonMike

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


I often wished I had a more unique name. I worked on one project years ago and on a team of 30 engineers 6 of us were named 'Mike'.


----------



## Unkotare

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> I often wished I had a more unique name. I worked on one project years ago and on a team of 30 engineers 6 of us were named 'Mike'.
Click to expand...

Just start pronouncing it like "mee-kay."


----------



## Blues Man

Personally speaking as one who was given a stupid first name, I would never slap some stupid or weird name on a kid.

As soon as I was emancipated at 17 I legally changed the stupid name my  mother stuck me with and started going by my middle name


----------



## Unkotare

Blues Man said:


> Personally speaking as one who was given a stupid first name, I would never slap some stupid or weird name on a kid.
> 
> As soon as I was emancipated at 17 I legally changed the stupid name my  mother stuck me with and started going by my middle name


How bad could it have been?


----------



## Blues Man

Unkotare said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally speaking as one who was given a stupid first name, I would never slap some stupid or weird name on a kid.
> 
> As soon as I was emancipated at 17 I legally changed the stupid name my  mother stuck me with and started going by my middle name
> 
> 
> 
> How bad could it have been?
Click to expand...


Bad enough for me to hate my name


----------



## Lysistrata

I got a run-of-the-mill, white-bread name that was popular around the time that I was born, and gives me a short nick-name that I always thought made me sound like a boy and makes me cringe.

Moreover, names can come from different cultures, depending on the ethnic background of the parents. We've all been watching Dr. Sanjay Gupta, for example. President Obama was named for his father.

That said, I always thought that "Oral" as in Oral Roberts was hilarious. I've wondered whether he had a twin.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Ghost of a Rider

I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.

On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.

Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.

Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be renamed:
> 
> Black racists run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was not started by blacks. But in standard white racist fashion you ignore and ok white racism  and make a delusional comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping during a crisis like this all people would be if not brothers at least more tolerant of each other. That is doable.
Click to expand...

Don't talk to me about brotherhood when you don't say that to the whites here and often you post up the same racism.


----------



## Lysistrata

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.
> 
> On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.
> 
> Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.
> 
> Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.



I cringe a bit unless I think that the person's name comes from another culture or language. I wish that people would refrain from using fruit, vegetables, cheeses, as well as "virtues." If you can call a kid "Apple," you can call him or her "Avocado." If you can call a kid "Brie," how about Camembert, Velveeta, Parmesan? If you can call a kid "Chastity" (what was Cher thinking???), "Hope," etc., How about the seven deadly sins?


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



This is the OP and from where I sit, this thread should have been put in the rubber room long ago. Had I or any black person made a thread to diss white peoples names, it would have been closed or moved to the rubber room or elsewhere in the badlands or flame zone and the excuse would have been it was a bait thread that wasn't made to elicit a decent debate. Yet this crap thread stays up in here.  I don't know who deemed a particular subset of whites arbiters of the way blacks should live, but given the way whites have lived in this country, they need to look internally at their own motherfucking culture instead of trying to diss everyone elses.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.


----------



## Godboy

Lysistrata said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.
> 
> On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.
> 
> Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.
> 
> Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe a bit unless I think that the person's name comes from another culture or language. I wish that people would refrain from using fruit, vegetables, cheeses, as well as "virtues." If you can call a kid "Apple," you can call him or her "Avocado." If you can call a kid "Brie," how about Camembert, Velveeta, Parmesan? If you can call a kid "Chastity" (what was Cher thinking???), "Hope," etc., How about the seven deadly sins?
Click to expand...

Yep, and we have made fun of those names for years. Why do you treat black people differently? Why arent you consistent by making fun of the endless moronic black names too?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the OP and from where I sit, this thread should have been put in the rubber room long ago. Had I or any black person made a thread to diss white peoples names, it would have been closed or moved to the rubber room or elsewhere in the badlands or flame zone and the excuse would have been it was a bait thread that wasn't made to elicit a decent debate. Yet this crap thread stays up in here.  I don't know who deemed a particular subset of whites arbiters of the way blacks should live, but given the way whites have lived in this country, they need to look internally at their own motherfucking culture instead of trying to diss everyone elses.
Click to expand...

Oh STFU DeShaun!


----------



## Lysistrata

Godboy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.
> 
> On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.
> 
> Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.
> 
> Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe a bit unless I think that the person's name comes from another culture or language. I wish that people would refrain from using fruit, vegetables, cheeses, as well as "virtues." If you can call a kid "Apple," you can call him or her "Avocado." If you can call a kid "Brie," how about Camembert, Velveeta, Parmesan? If you can call a kid "Chastity" (what was Cher thinking???), "Hope," etc., How about the seven deadly sins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we have made fun of those names for years. Why do you treat black people differently? Why arent you consistent by making fun of the endless moronic black names too?
Click to expand...


Why should I? Why should I talk about African-American names specifically? I don't know their origins, whereas Jim-Bob, Joe-Boy, Cliven, Ammon, Elvis, etc. have been hilarious for years. I still love Oral. I once heard "radical" feminist Ti-Grace Atkinson speak.  She is from a prominent family in Louisiana. It turns out that "Ti" means "little" in Cajun French, so it's like "junior."


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
Click to expand...


Are you sure?


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
Click to expand...

It seems like a safe bet to me. Carjacking is almost exclusively a black crime. There are exceptions, but they are VERY rare.


----------



## Paul Essien

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


The whole naming thing comes down to POWER. 

No white person is concerned with naming their children to please blacks. 

Why is that ? 

No one is shaming them for their boring names. Anne. Jill. Emily. I

So if black people give their children the whitest names out there like Cody, Connor, Wyatt, Amy,  Claire, Katelyn, Molly  racism will disappear then. Right ?

Go n ask the family of Mike.Brown, Eric Garner, Freddie Grey if having a so called white name protects you from racism.

Plus a lot of the names people think of as ghetto names are not. 

Beyoncé is a French name that nobody would bat any eye at in France. 

However because it was attached to a Black singer, many people assumed her parents stayed up late one night stringing syllables together until they came up with it. 

Even when you study of the origins of African-American first names. They tend to break into 2 categories

Islamic names like Raheem, Shameeka, Rameesh, Aaliyah and such names. 

Black names that seem to be French or pseudo-French like LaTrell, LeWon, DeShawn, Marquis, Antoine, Andre

Bu the sickening irony that underlies this talk about blacks having names acceptable to white people is that it was white people who stripped blacks of their African names and so much else to make them SERVICEABLE for white people. 

But if your a white dude and your name was ‘Bubba’ or ‘Jim Bob....no problem. 

But a black man being named 'Jamal’ or ‘Lakisha’ is an automatic fail. 

Even though Jamal is a masculine Arabic name that means “Beautiful” or “handsome.” It’s pretty widely used in the muslim world that spans a good part of the globe. 

The Egyptian President, Gamal Abdel Nasser (1918–1970) is an Egyptian rendering of the name. 

The problem is that ppl like u have never even looked to try and understand what that name is, where it comes from, and who bore it.

Lakisha is also an Arabic name, meaning “Alive” or “She who lives.” there is also an English variant, usually spelled “Lakeisha” that means “Joyful.”

But neither name was invented in the ghetto, or somehow put together by illiterates. They are just names from another culture, that lean toward a Muslim asian world view rather than a Western Christian world view. There’s nothing ghetto about it.

Another thing why do white ppl think its cool thing is to make a first name out of a last name ? Like MacKenzie, or Parker ?

And why do white people love giving their children two last names ?

Stuff like Elijah Sadler-Moore. What happens if this guy marries Amy Smith-Taylor ?

Does their kid end up with four last names?

Love 2 c the College Lacrosse and Soccer Jerseys on that one. 

Another thing about white ppl n maybe u can answer this.

But why do white ppl like to pretend that they like classical music ?

Apart the song to the Russell Crowe - Gladiator movie. White ppl don't like classical music.

Thats why when a white person encounters another white person who actually REALLY KNOWS classical music (exceptionally rare), it is one of the most traumatic experiences a white person can go through.


----------



## Lesh

Well the OP got what he wanted

nice race baiting


----------



## Paul Essien

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... here - - - ^ ^ ^ - - - we have the "root cause of the problems" once again, BLACKS BLAMING WHITE PEOPLE FOR ALL THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, your argument would have merit if there was not evidence of laws and policies that support my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race on the planet has been more ACCOMMODATED, CODDLED, GIVEN SPECIAL TREATMENT and ALLOWED TO ADVANCE WITHOUT MEETING the LEVELS OF IT'S PEERS than BLACKS. AFFIRMATIVE ACTION being example #1.
> 
> Your assertion is a FARCE.
Click to expand...

Do you believe your inferior to black men ? If so why do white ppl feel they need a system to prop them ?

Don't you, white man  believe you can compete with a black man on an equal footing ?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like a safe bet to me. Carjacking is almost exclusively a black crime. There are exceptions, but they are VERY rare.
Click to expand...

Lol, you better go look at the larceny and theft stats boy.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
Click to expand...

They'll just walk into a car dealership shoot up everyone then take the keys to the car they want.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.
> 
> On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.
> 
> Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.
> 
> Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.



Thank you for letting me know I started a fad.  I knew of ONE person in my entire life that had that first name I gave my daughter.  I appreciate that very much!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BS Filter said:


>



Years ago, there was a college and professional football player named Sherman Williams.  Once, during the game, the sideline reporter asked his Mom about his unusual name, which she replied was after the paint store.  The reporter said, "Sherwin-Williams?   Mom was standing there in stony silence as reality struck home, when the camera cut away suddenly.  Up until that point, Mom had no clue that she had been calling the paint store the wrong name her entire life and misnamed her son.

Oh, and for you Bama fans out there, he was sent to federal prison and served 14 years for drug smuggling after his pro career.


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like a safe bet to me. Carjacking is almost exclusively a black crime. There are exceptions, but they are VERY rare.
Click to expand...

There are many worse crimes that John, James, Theresa and Mary have committed?

You believe nobody named John ever hijacked a car?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.
> 
> On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.
> 
> Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.
> 
> Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe a bit unless I think that the person's name comes from another culture or language. I wish that people would refrain from using fruit, vegetables, cheeses, as well as "virtues." If you can call a kid "Apple," you can call him or her "Avocado." If you can call a kid "Brie," how about Camembert, Velveeta, Parmesan? If you can call a kid "Chastity" (what was Cher thinking???), "Hope," etc., How about the seven deadly sins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we have made fun of those names for years. Why do you treat black people differently? Why arent you consistent by making fun of the endless moronic black names too?
Click to expand...

These are the top American names by race in 2019.

BOYS

Blackest 

Darnell
DeAndre
DeShawn
Malik
Marquis
Terrell
Trevon
Tyrone

Whitest

Cody
Connor
Dustin
Jack
Jake
Luke
Tanner
Wyatt

I dont know about you. But the black male names sound more masculine and strong than the white names.

Racism is what makes a black person with a ethic name, “ghetto”.

White people don't flip at Arnold Schwarzenegger or Boris or Wladimirs of this world.

But white people are the majority in America and that means they get to decide, who and what is considered ghetto, criminal and inferior.

But just because white people says a black name is ghetto, doesn’t make it so.

And you know whats really funny ?

Names like Hans, Sven and Wladimir and Boris are actually your names from the Russian, German or various European places your lineage is from. 

But whites are forced to give their kids boring, generic names instead of ones denoting their ethnic heritage. 

So those cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England. have been lost in the name of whiteness. 

I mean white Americans calling their kids Anne n Connor and Tyler even though the European country were they're from originally from doesnt have Christian names like that.

So suck it bcoz the European languages, the history, the customs have been lost to you, to a point were you're are grasping at straws.

Whites have been deculturated.

But not by libs or lefties n 4 sure not by blks, you've been deculturated by whiteness.

Maybe I should change my name to “Toby” or "Kunta Kinte" To make white feel more at home.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run across a few odd black names here and there and sometimes I can't help but wonder where the fuck they come up with these names. I remember one in particular; a black woman named Kashasta. I shit you not.
> 
> On the other hand I can't help but get disgusted with the way white people give their kids fad names. I hate that shit.
> 
> Girls get cutesie wootsie names like Brianna or anything with "lynn" tacked on the end of it: Katelynn, Ashlynn, Roselynn, Adalynn, et al. Boys get fad names that are supposed to evoke images of virile, strong and silent cowboy types like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name: Clint (of course), Cody, Hunter, Tyler, Sage, Dylan, et al.
> 
> Every time I come across someone with a name like that I want to slap the parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe a bit unless I think that the person's name comes from another culture or language. I wish that people would refrain from using fruit, vegetables, cheeses, as well as "virtues." If you can call a kid "Apple," you can call him or her "Avocado." If you can call a kid "Brie," how about Camembert, Velveeta, Parmesan? If you can call a kid "Chastity" (what was Cher thinking???), "Hope," etc., How about the seven deadly sins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we have made fun of those names for years. Why do you treat black people differently? Why arent you consistent by making fun of the endless moronic black names too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the top American names by race in 2019.
> 
> BOYS
> 
> Blackest
> 
> Darnell
> DeAndre
> DeShawn
> Malik
> Marquis
> Terrell
> Trevon
> Tyrone
> 
> Whitest
> 
> Cody
> Connor
> Dustin
> Jack
> Jake
> Luke
> Tanner
> Wyatt
> 
> I dont know about you. But the black male names sound more masculine and strong than the white names.
> 
> Racism is what makes a black person with a ethic name, “ghetto”.
> 
> White people don't flip at Arnold Schwarzenegger or Boris or Wladimirs of this world.
> 
> But white people are the majority in America and that means they get to decide, who and what is considered ghetto, criminal and inferior.
> 
> But just because white people says a black name is ghetto, doesn’t make it so.
> 
> And you know whats really funny ?
> 
> Names like Hans, Sven and Wladimir and Boris are actually your names from the Russian, German or various European places your lineage is from.
> 
> But whites are forced to give their kids boring, generic names instead of ones denoting their ethnic heritage.
> 
> So those cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England. have been lost in the name of whiteness.
> 
> I mean white Americans calling their kids Anne n Connor and Tyler even though the European country were they're from originally from doesnt have Christian names like that.
> 
> So suck it bcoz the European languages, the history, the customs have been lost to you, to a point were you're are grasping at straws.
> 
> Whites have been deculturated.
> 
> But not by libs or lefties n 4 sure not by blks, you've been deculturated by whiteness.
> 
> Maybe I should change my name to “Toby” or "Kunta Kinte" To make white feel more at home.
Click to expand...

Did you know that Buckwheat became a muslim when he grew up and changed his name to Kareema Wheat.


----------



## Pogo

Paul Essien said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole naming thing comes down to POWER.
> 
> No white person is concerned with naming their children to please blacks.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> No one is shaming them for their boring names. Anne. Jill. Emily. I
> 
> So if black people give their children the whitest names out there like Cody, Connor, Wyatt, Amy,  Claire, Katelyn, Molly  racism will disappear then. Right ?
> 
> Go n ask the family of Mike.Brown, Eric Garner, Freddie Grey if having a so called white name protects you from racism.
> 
> Plus a lot of the names people think of as ghetto names are not.
> 
> Beyoncé is a French name that nobody would bat any eye at in France.
> 
> However because it was attached to a Black singer, many people assumed her parents stayed up late one night stringing syllables together until they came up with it.
> 
> Even when you study of the origins of African-American first names. They tend to break into 2 categories
> 
> Islamic names like Raheem, Shameeka, Rameesh, Aaliyah and such names.
> 
> Black names that seem to be French or pseudo-French like LaTrell, LeWon, DeShawn, Marquis, Antoine, Andre
> 
> Bu the sickening irony that underlies this talk about blacks having names acceptable to white people is that it was white people who stripped blacks of their African names and so much else to make them SERVICEABLE for white people.
> 
> But if your a white dude and your name was ‘Bubba’ or ‘Jim Bob....no problem.
> 
> But a black man being named 'Jamal’ or ‘Lakisha’ is an automatic fail.
> 
> Even though Jamal is a masculine Arabic name that means “Beautiful” or “handsome.” It’s pretty widely used in the muslim world that spans a good part of the globe.
> 
> The Egyptian President, Gamal Abdel Nasser (1918–1970) is an Egyptian rendering of the name.
> 
> The problem is that ppl like u have never even looked to try and understand what that name is, where it comes from, and who bore it.
> 
> Lakisha is also an Arabic name, meaning “Alive” or “She who lives.” there is also an English variant, usually spelled “Lakeisha” that means “Joyful.”
> 
> But neither name was invented in the ghetto, or somehow put together by illiterates. They are just names from another culture, that lean toward a Muslim asian world view rather than a Western Christian world view. There’s nothing ghetto about it.
> 
> Another thing why do white ppl think its cool thing is to make a first name out of a last name ? Like MacKenzie, or Parker ?
> 
> And why do white people love giving their children two last names ?
> 
> Stuff like Elijah Sadler-Moore. What happens if this guy marries Amy Smith-Taylor ?
> 
> Does their kid end up with four last names?
> 
> Love 2 c the College Lacrosse and Soccer Jerseys on that one.
> 
> Another thing about white ppl n maybe u can answer this.
> 
> But why do white ppl like to pretend that they like classical music ?
> 
> Apart the song to the Russell Crowe - Gladiator movie. White ppl don't like classical music.
> 
> Thats why when a white person encounters another white person who actually REALLY KNOWS classical music (exceptionally rare), it is one of the most traumatic experiences a white person can go through.
Click to expand...


Know what I call that stuff generally referred to as "classical music"?

"Orchestral/chamber music by dead white European males of the last four centuries".

That's SIX different limiting filters  Hardly the stuff deserving of the term "classical" all by itself.

I grew up on it and appreciate it where it's well done but I'm also aware it's a narrow filter of only one type of format from a limited time period from only one continent by only one gender, and that there's WAY more out there once those filters are lifted.  And a lot of it equally deserves the adjective "classical".


----------



## Paul Essien

Pogo said:


> Know what I call that stuff generally referred to as "classical music"?
> 
> "Orchestral/chamber music by dead white European males of the last four centuries".
> 
> That's SIX different limiting filters  Hardly the stuff deserving of the term "classical" all by itself.
> 
> I grew up on it and appreciate it where it's well done but I'm also aware it's a narrow filter of only one type of format from a limited time period from only one continent by only one gender, and that there's WAY more out there once those filters are lifted.  And a lot of it equally deserves the adjective "classical".


At some point, the white elite in Europe decided that classical music was high culture and had to be listened to to rank among them. It conferred status. So, white people everywhere seeking to gain status from being cultured listen to it.

If you are actually IN the orchestra, then you are a special person within the white community, with a status akin to that of a monk within the Church.

But what will send a white person's status through the roof was if he was a white person who liked black composers. 

There aren’t many that anyone else will have heard of, but they can say whatever they like about their music because nobody ever listens to it. 

Le Chevalier de Saint-Georges, the “Black Mozart”, gets you triple bonus points.


----------



## Pogo

Paul Essien said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I call that stuff generally referred to as "classical music"?
> 
> "Orchestral/chamber music by dead white European males of the last four centuries".
> 
> That's SIX different limiting filters  Hardly the stuff deserving of the term "classical" all by itself.
> 
> I grew up on it and appreciate it where it's well done but I'm also aware it's a narrow filter of only one type of format from a limited time period from only one continent by only one gender, and that there's WAY more out there once those filters are lifted.  And a lot of it equally deserves the adjective "classical".
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, the white elite in Europe decided that classical music was high culture and had to be listened to to rank among them. It conferred status. So, white people everywhere seeking to gain status from being cultured listen to it.
> 
> If you are actually IN the orchestra, then you are a special person within the white community, with a status akin to that of a monk within the Church.
> 
> But what will send a white person's status through the roof was if he was a white person who liked black composers.
> 
> There aren’t many that anyone else will have heard of, but they can say whatever they like about their music because nobody ever listens to it.
> 
> Le Chevalier de Saint-Georges, the “Black Mozart”, gets you triple bonus points.
Click to expand...


I always thought that when Scott Joplin's music was analyzed the various sections were called "strains", while if he had been white they would have been called "movements".

People I know that actually play "classical" music are pretty cool down-to-earth types.  It's the contrived image of its presentation that's so phony.  Part of that phony image is the ultraformal dress, which I guarantee you is not the musicians' idea.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
Click to expand...

White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
Click to expand...

No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.

Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
Click to expand...

The stats are created by the white supremacists.

So you feel superior to a blk man ? Cmon stop playing.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you feel superior to a blk man ? Cmon stop playing.
Click to expand...


You just said whites are the biggest criminals on the planets. Does this not mean you feel morally superior?


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stats are created by the white supremacists.
> 
> So you feel superior to a blk man ? Cmon stop playing.
Click to expand...

The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit. The truth is, you dont believe that, but you are willing to sell out your integrity because, you have no honest rebuttal to the truth im speaking.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.



Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.

Name just one.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
Click to expand...

Here are several...





__





						Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

None of them were punished by the DOJ.

So I'll ask the question for the second time.

Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.

The DOJ is another branch of white supremacy so they are not going to do anything positive 4 blk ppl


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
Click to expand...

Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
Click to expand...

Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.
Click to expand...

No its not. They are extremely accurate. Denying thst makes you look weak.


----------



## Pogo

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
Click to expand...


^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".




SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.
Click to expand...

You need to find a dictionary quick. You are confused about the difference between race and culture.


----------



## Pogo

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to find a dictionary quick. You are confused about the difference between race and culture.
Click to expand...


I'll have one sent over so you can look up "euphemism".

And while you're in there look up "pronoun" and tell us WHO the personal possessive pronoun _your _refers to.


----------



## justinacolmena

DGS49 said:


> Malik. LaShonda. Trayvon. LaToya. Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.


I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you own property or assets or bank accounts, motor vehicles or anything else in your real name, there's really nothing all that wrong with a unique spelling.

White cops got an arrest warrant, several suspects with similar names, they're all black, the cops don't give a fuck who they pick up, they've got white female witnesses willing to swear to a mugshot lineup on cue, and deep-fake surveillance videos to alter facial appearance, of which any discussion is forbidden on Facebook.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to find a dictionary quick. You are confused about the difference between race and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have one sent over so you can look up "euphemism".
> 
> And while you're in there look up "pronoun" and tell us WHO the personal possessive pronoun _your _refers to.
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you babbling about now? Just stick to the actual definitions of words, like a normal person.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.
Click to expand...


Culture and race are two different things. One is a choice, the other is not.

I'm not sure what the crime stats actually reveal but whichever race is responsible for more crimes, it's a problem of culture, not race. In other words, if blacks do commit more crimes, it's because of culture, not because they are black. The same is also true for whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. They are extremely accurate. Denying thst makes you look weak.
Click to expand...

And yet another mass shooter kills 16 ppl in Canada yesterday. I dont even need to verify if he was blk. Bcoz we both know he wasn't.

Almost certainly a white supreamacist, as yestsrday was April 20th, n April 20th is Hitler's birthday n white supremacist often like to some coward shit to mark it.

Who r the most violent ppl again?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.
Click to expand...



Errr, you really don't understand that?


----------



## JoeB131

DGS49 said:


> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future. If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out. But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



Okay, here's the problem with that.  

The guy who is likely to throw Jamal's resume into the wastepaper basket is the same guy who might call back "Chatsworth", but will cut the interview short when he shows up while being black.  

Simple solution. Affirmative action... you have to prove why you rejected black applicants over less qualified white applicants.  "but, but, but, he had a cool name like "Chatsworth" isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> You need to find a dictionary quick. You are confused about the difference between race and culture.


But the problem with that is that white ppl think being black in America is just about how you talk and act and dress. 

The culture that you think is blk culture was made by the music and film industry to entertain white people (a black minstrel show)

It would be like black ppl copying the whites they see at rodeo shows: wearing cowboy hats, riding horses, speaking like a Texan and listening to country music and thinking that's white culture.

You make the same mistake about blackness.

What makes you blk is how white people act towards you because of how you look.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary
> 
> 
> 
> John, James, Theresa and Mary wont ever carjack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest criminals on the planet. There is no bigger crime than systematic mistreatment on the basis of the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics dont lie. Black people committ more violent crimes than whites BY FAR. Imagine how much worse the black statistics would be if they included every robbery, rape, maiming and murder in Africa.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I dont see this as a race problem. Your skin color doesnt make you violent. Your inferior culture is 100% responsible for this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ claims "I don't see this as a race problem" and then *immediately *"pivots" all the way to "your inferior culture".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH Ya can't make this place up.  Can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to find a dictionary quick. You are confused about the difference between race and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the problem with that is that white ppl think being black in America is just about how you talk and act and dress.
> 
> The culture that you think is blk culture was made by the music and film industry to entertain white people (a black minstrel show)
> 
> It would be like black ppl copying the whites they see at rodeo shows: wearing cowboy hats, riding horses, speaking like a Texan and listening to country music and thinking that's white culture.
> 
> You make the same mistake about blackness.
> 
> What makes you blk is how white people act towards you because of how you look.
Click to expand...



The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.


What numbers ?
What tracking? 
Who tracked what numbers ?

Talk sense.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
Click to expand...



You are not serious.


----------



## katsteve2012

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
Click to expand...


In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust. 

I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement. 

Both black and white.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
Click to expand...



THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).

That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.


----------



## Marion Morrison

LaShonte..next!

La-shawn-tay..yah.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).
> 
> That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.
Click to expand...


Point out where I stated that ALL police officers are white or racist, you hypersensitive, race baiting asshole.

I clearly stated that I've know law enforcement people who are BLACK and WHITE, who made the same statement.

As opposed to getting on your poor white guy rag with me today, finish your discussion with Essien.

Besides I was talking to him, not you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not serious.
Click to expand...

If you're going to debate then act like a grown up.

Look. I get it. I know you're trying to do that "You're wrong" "That's a lie" "That's false" that way of simply dismissing anyone who disagree with.

That's a common white supremacist tactic.

But if your make about tracked numbers then prove the claim.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to debate then act like a grown up.
> 
> Look. I get it. I know you're trying to do that "You're wrong" "That's a lie" "That's false" that way of simply dismissing anyone who disagree with.
> 
> That's a common white supremacist tactic.
> 
> But if your make about tracked numbers then prove the claim.
Click to expand...



JUst pointing out that your complaint was not valid.


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison said:


> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.


Shut your mouth.

You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.

Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.

And you know it.

White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.

White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).
> 
> That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where I stated that ALL police officers are white or racist, you hypersensitive, race baiting asshole.
> 
> I clearly stated that I've know law enforcement people who are BLACK and WHITE, who made the same statement.
> 
> As opposed to getting on your poor white guy rag with me today, finish your discussion with Essien.
> 
> Besides I was talking to him, not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> I know what he looks like..a friend I gew up with, only younger..and kinda handsomer..could be my friend's kid.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> If you think this did not piss me off you are mistaken. I went off like a rocket..
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it.
> 
> He had a nerd friend that came up, too. Pieces of shit they all are.
> Not all, but those 2 are.
> There are good police. Those 2 that night are not them.
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
Click to expand...




YOu saying blacks are inherently superior to whites, based on race?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
Click to expand...

Come shut my mouth, bitchass nigga! You can't. Fuck You!
Ain't like I don't know blacks are stronger for their size, I learned that when I was 11, I will beat you so bad you wish you didn't mess with me.
As I have all blacks that deserved this throughout my life.
I'll go 1 on 1 with you any day, punk.
It ain't about strength when you know what you're doing. It's about technique.

Like when my thai-boxing friend from Thailand kept 3 blacks from stealing the bike I let him borrow to go to school.

He kicked 3 blacks right in the face. Then they left him and my bike alone.

He taught me how to rip pectoral muscles loose on a human.
That works. It really does.
Then there's the grab back of neck and knee the face stuff.
Muy Thai is the real deal.
I could dislocate your neck muscle with 1 hand.

Rip it loose like a Chicken breast, punk.


----------



## IM2

*"You need to find a dictionary quick. You are confused about the difference between race and culture." *

Paul is not confused about a damn thing. He's 100 percent accurate in every assessment he has made. You are trying to gaslight him and you can't because he is way too intelligent to be fooled by your bullshit. We blacks have seen the methods of racism employed by whitrs today and are not fooled. 

*Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).
> 
> That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where I stated that ALL police officers are white or racist, you hypersensitive, race baiting asshole.
> 
> I clearly stated that I've know law enforcement people who are BLACK and WHITE, who made the same statement.
> 
> As opposed to getting on your poor white guy rag with me today, finish your discussion with Essien.
> 
> Besides I was talking to him, not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> I know what he looks like..a friend I gew up with, only younger..and kinda handsomer..could be my friend's kid.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> If you think this did not piss me off you are mistaken. I went off like a rocket..
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it.
> 
> He had a nerd friend that came up, too. Pieces of shit they all are.
> Not all, but those 2 are.
> There are good police. Those 2 that night are not them.
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu saying blacks are inherently superior to whites, based on race?
Click to expand...

W
In unarmed 1 on 1 combat blk men would win generally soeaking





Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come shut my mouth, bitchass nigga! You can't. Fuck You!
Click to expand...

"Bitchass nigga" lol. This white boy been watching to much menace 2 society lol.

See. I like my white ppl...WHITE.

Talk white. "Hey dude. I'll punch in the face dude. Then I'll call the cops n say you attacked me"

Like that. Talk white


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
Click to expand...


Morrison is a punk. Funny how we don't see the other whites he telling Morrison how he is unable to control his primitive instincts and shit.


----------



## westwall

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really might want to examine the range of white peoples names before talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit. White names are not very original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like "RIGHTWINGER?" ...
> 
> That's not original at all, seeing as you're a leftist joker.
Click to expand...







Nah, he's a paid pootin putz


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).
> 
> That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where I stated that ALL police officers are white or racist, you hypersensitive, race baiting asshole.
> 
> I clearly stated that I've know law enforcement people who are BLACK and WHITE, who made the same statement.
> 
> As opposed to getting on your poor white guy rag with me today, finish your discussion with Essien.
> 
> Besides I was talking to him, not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> I know what he looks like..a friend I gew up with, only younger..and kinda handsomer..could be my friend's kid.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> If you think this did not piss me off you are mistaken. I went off like a rocket..
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it.
> 
> He had a nerd friend that came up, too. Pieces of shit they all are.
> Not all, but those 2 are.
> There are good police. Those 2 that night are not them.
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu saying blacks are inherently superior to whites, based on race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W
> In unarmed 1 on 1 combat blk men would win generally soeaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come shut my mouth, bitchass nigga! You can't. Fuck You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Bitchass nigga" lol. This white boy been watching to much menace 2 society lol.
> 
> See. I like my white ppl...WHITE.
> 
> Talk white. "Hey dude. I'll punch in the face dude. Then I'll call the cops n say you attacked me"
> 
> Like that. Talk white
Click to expand...








If that were true, whites couldn't have conquered,  and colonized Africa.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morrison is a punk. Funny how we don't see the other whites he telling Morrison how he is unable to control his primitive instincts and shit.
Click to expand...

You ain't nuthin' but a bitchass *XXXX*. You couldn't whoop me on the best day of your life.

And you're way bigger than me, too. I'd clown you. Clown.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).
> 
> That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where I stated that ALL police officers are white or racist, you hypersensitive, race baiting asshole.
> 
> I clearly stated that I've know law enforcement people who are BLACK and WHITE, who made the same statement.
> 
> As opposed to getting on your poor white guy rag with me today, finish your discussion with Essien.
> 
> Besides I was talking to him, not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> I know what he looks like..a friend I gew up with, only younger..and kinda handsomer..could be my friend's kid.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> If you think this did not piss me off you are mistaken. I went off like a rocket..
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it.
> 
> He had a nerd friend that came up, too. Pieces of shit they all are.
> Not all, but those 2 are.
> There are good police. Those 2 that night are not them.
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu saying blacks are inherently superior to whites, based on race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W
> In unarmed 1 on 1 combat blk men would win generally soeaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come shut my mouth, bitchass nigga! You can't. Fuck You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Bitchass nigga" lol. This white boy been watching to much menace 2 society lol.
> 
> See. I like my white ppl...WHITE.
> 
> Talk white. "Hey dude. I'll punch in the face dude. Then I'll call the cops n say you attacked me"
> 
> Like that. Talk white
Click to expand...

Last time I did that, I got banned.

Stuff like "I'll smash your face right into the back of your skull, POS!"

But Don't be a Menace to Society While Drinking your Juice in the Hood.


----------



## Marion Morrison

katsteve2012 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
Click to expand...

But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?
Click to expand...

You realize your crazy-ass posts here make it seem highly likely that you deserved worse than you got, right Francis? Maybe that was the point you were trying to make with this little performance-art meltdown?


----------



## IM2

Whites  didn't conquer anything. 

They held a temporary advantage because they had guns and other weapons of mass destruction. They used divide and conquer to keep African nations divided and ruled by authoritarian force, killing any opposition to whiter rule. Once African resistance began acquiring weapons things started getting bad  for whites and the African nations forced whites to leave. That is how African nations regained independence. 

Whites got  nothing because of superior intelligence, it was their will to kill anything they saw by any means they could that granted them this short lived colonization.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. They are extremely accurate. Denying thst makes you look weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet another mass shooter kills 16 ppl in Canada yesterday. I dont even need to verify if he was blk. Bcoz we both know he wasn't.
> 
> Almost certainly a white supreamacist, as yestsrday was April 20th, n April 20th is Hitler's birthday n white supremacist often like to some coward shit to mark it.
> 
> Who r the most violent ppl again?
Click to expand...

Barely any black people exist in Canada, you retard. Most murders in China are chinese too. You have a real knack for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. They are extremely accurate. Denying thst makes you look weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet another mass shooter kills 16 ppl in Canada yesterday. I dont even need to verify if he was blk. Bcoz we both know he wasn't.
> 
> Almost certainly a white supreamacist, as yestsrday was April 20th, n April 20th is Hitler's birthday n white supremacist often like to some coward shit to mark it.
> 
> Who r the most violent ppl again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barely any black people exist in Canada, you retard. Most murders in China are chinese too. You have a real knack for pointing out the obvious.
Click to expand...

No, the violence in Canada is mostly white.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not. They are extremely accurate. Denying thst makes you look weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet another mass shooter kills 16 ppl in Canada yesterday. I dont even need to verify if he was blk. Bcoz we both know he wasn't.
> 
> Almost certainly a white supreamacist, as yestsrday was April 20th, n April 20th is Hitler's birthday n white supremacist often like to some coward shit to mark it.
> 
> Who r the most violent ppl again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barely any black people exist in Canada, you retard. Most murders in China are chinese too. You have a real knack for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the violence in Canada is mostly white.
Click to expand...

Your reading comprehension is terrible. Go read what  you responded to, then edit your post quick, before you look even dumber than you already do.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion:
> 
> ^ He's 1 of 2...Democrat cousins.....Shiet..I got his Beatles-era guitar and he can play "Imagine".
> 
> lmao





Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize your crazy-ass posts here make it seem highly likely that you deserved worse than you got, right Francis? Maybe that was the point you were trying to make with this little performance-art meltdown?
Click to expand...

When was the last time I told you to go Fuck Yourself?

Seems like it's wayy past due.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion:
> 
> ^ He's 1 of 2...Democrat cousins.....Shiet..I got his Beatles-era guitar and he can play "Imagine".
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize your crazy-ass posts here make it seem highly likely that you deserved worse than you got, right Francis? Maybe that was the point you were trying to make with this little performance-art meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time I told you to go Fuck Yourself?
> 
> Seems like it's wayy past due.
Click to expand...

That's it? Nothing about helicopters, or how your hands are registered as weapons of mass destruction because you're such a planet-killer badass? Maybe you took my advice about decaf?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care about that anyway? I dont even know what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because using stats from the DOJ about black ppl is as stupid as using stats from Ronald McDonald about vegetarians.
Click to expand...


If you truly believe that, then offer an intelligent counter argument. He's provided a link with stats which you've chosen to find fault with. Fine. How about linking to something which demonstrates the truth in what _you're _saying?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize your crazy-ass posts here make it seem highly likely that you deserved worse than you got, right Francis? Maybe that was the point you were trying to make with this little performance-art meltdown?
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion:
> 
> ^ He's 1 of 2...Democrat cousins.....Shiet..I got his Beatles-era guitar and he can play "Imagine".
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize your crazy-ass posts here make it seem highly likely that you deserved worse than you got, right Francis? Maybe that was the point you were trying to make with this little performance-art meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time I told you to go Fuck Yourself?
> 
> Seems like it's wayy past due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it? Nothing about helicopters, or how your hands are registered as weapons of mass destruction because you're such a planet-killer badass? Maybe you took my advice about decaf?
Click to expand...

No, you Jap fuck.
Things are what they are and I still use 50/50 Cafe Bustelo and Folgers.

A very good friend of mine is Japanese. We used to walk up the walls together.
Yeah, that's what we did after lunch. 

You get some some slack because of him. I recommend not pushing it for you.
You ain't no wall-walker.
We could drop (with an atomic elbow) on anyone's head we chose, if that's what needed to happen.

Do you get that? Or no?
Dropping from the sky Atomic Elbow, bitch!
We used to spend all the spare time just sitting up there across from each other. 

Looking down at all the people and each other. True story.

Yeah, we did that.
90% never even saw us.
We walked up the walls, baby.
The ones that saw us were our our friends.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe calls for black on black crime comes from black victims or bystanders (mostly).
> 
> That is driven by BLACK perceptions.  And your assumption that all cops are white and/or unprofessional racists, is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where I stated that ALL police officers are white or racist, you hypersensitive, race baiting asshole.
> 
> I clearly stated that I've know law enforcement people who are BLACK and WHITE, who made the same statement.
> 
> As opposed to getting on your poor white guy rag with me today, finish your discussion with Essien.
> 
> Besides I was talking to him, not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> I know what he looks like..a friend I gew up with, only younger..and kinda handsomer..could be my friend's kid.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> If you think this did not piss me off you are mistaken. I went off like a rocket..
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it.
> 
> He had a nerd friend that came up, too. Pieces of shit they all are.
> Not all, but those 2 are.
> There are good police. Those 2 that night are not them.
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu saying blacks are inherently superior to whites, based on race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W
> In unarmed 1 on 1 combat blk men would win generally soeaking
Click to expand...



i understand. YOu sit here and make a statement of racial superiority of blacks, all the while whining about alleged white racism.

But you give yourself just enough wiggle room, that if I point out the hypocrisy and stupidity, then you whine that I put words in your mouth.

Do you realize that your actions give you more in common with cuck white libs, than I have with them?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats come from the DOJ. Claiming that the stats are fabricated by white supremacists is some weird ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> Name just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category:American police officers convicted of murder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them were punished by the DOJ.
> 
> So I'll ask the question for the second time.
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people.
> 
> The DOJ is another branch of white supremacy so they are not going to do anything positive 4 blk ppl
Click to expand...


You realize, don't you dumbass, that the DOJ deals ONLY with federal crimes.  So, that sort of shoots down your claim!

They will not prosecute except  very few, but they track every other one that happens nationwide.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> ...
> 
> A very good friend of mine is Japanese. ...




A) Who asked?

B) What does that have to do with me?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.



That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.

My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...



> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.



Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?

Why do you feel you have to lie?


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> ...
> We could drop (with an atomic elbow) on anyone's head we chose, if that's what needed to happen.
> ....



 

Did I say decaf? Maybe it should be "stop dropping acid."


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> We could drop (with an atomic elbow) on anyone's head we chose, if that's what needed to happen.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say decaf? Maybe it should be "stop dropping acid."
Click to expand...

That's done more than 2 decades ago.

You are not a wall-walker. I am. So is my Japanese friend.
Sorry if you can't wrap your plebe-head around that, but that's how it is.
He knew when I got all them blacks back that jumped me..yes he did.
I got every single one of them, except 1..and not looking to break into prison to get him.
He has a ginormous penis tattooed across his back..the dumbass! Maybe that's punishment enough!


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come shut my mouth, bitchass...! You can't. Fuck You!
> Ain't like I don't know blacks are stronger for their size, I learned that when I was 11, I will beat you so bad you wish you didn't mess with me.
> As I have all blacks that deserved this throughout my life.
> I'll go 1 on 1 with you any day, punk.
> It ain't about strength when you know what you're doing. It's about technique.
> 
> Like when my thai-boxing friend from Thailand kept 3 blacks from stealing the bike I let him borrow to go to school.
> 
> He kicked 3 blacks right in the face. Then they left him and my bike alone.
> 
> He taught me how to rip pectoral muscles loose on a human.
> That works. It really does.
> Then there's the grab back of neck and knee the face stuff.
> Muy Thai is the real deal.
> I could dislocate your neck muscle with 1 hand.
> 
> Rip it loose like a Chicken breast, punk.
Click to expand...

Hey, I found a vid of your badassery in action!


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> We could drop (with an atomic elbow) on anyone's head we chose, if that's what needed to happen.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say decaf? Maybe it should be "stop dropping acid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's done more than 2 decades ago.
> 
> You are not a wall-walker. I am. So is my Japanese friend.
> Sorry if you can't wrap your plebe-head around that, but that's how it is.
Click to expand...

The padding on your walls probably makes that easier. Well, that and the mushrooms you seem to be eating by the handful.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Maybe another teacher/former teacher will  comment on this for me.  I have NEVER had a female student named "Tiffany" that was not a self-entitled little bitch.  Was I just unlucky for 21 years?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> We could drop (with an atomic elbow) on anyone's head we chose, if that's what needed to happen.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say decaf? Maybe it should be "stop dropping acid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's done more than 2 decades ago.
> 
> You are not a wall-walker. I am. So is my Japanese friend.
> Sorry if you can't wrap your plebe-head around that, but that's how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The padding on your walls probably makes that easier. Well, that and the mushrooms you seem to be eating by the handful.
Click to expand...

I'm a real cracker, Jap boy.

I have a very good Japanese friend, you ain't him. I do know how to pick mushrooms, I even taught a whole generation how to.

They were thankful and gave me some. 
Omg, back in the day, we were the shroom Kings.

We'd pick a garbage-bag full and bring it to my house and boil it up and add grape then fill Gatorade bottles.
I never got laid from that, almost..with some skizzy, but that didn't happen

We did bring a bunch of people some trips, though.

Oh! I did get laid from it! With a friend and his wife, years later. Yeah, I forgot about that.
Should not, she was hot!

But not back in the day when we were picking purple ringers by the Hefty-sack full.

We just got weed and made money.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> ...
> 
> You are not a wall-walker. I am. So is my Japanese friend.
> Sorry if you can't wrap your plebe-head around that, but that's how it is.
> ...



A Freedom of Information Act request recently uncovered previously classified footage of your early training regimen. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> We could drop (with an atomic elbow) on anyone's head we chose, if that's what needed to happen.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say decaf? Maybe it should be "stop dropping acid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's done more than 2 decades ago.
> 
> You are not a wall-walker. I am. So is my Japanese friend.
> Sorry if you can't wrap your plebe-head around that, but that's how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The padding on your walls probably makes that easier. Well, that and the mushrooms you seem to be eating by the handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a real cracker...
Click to expand...



The package has been open too long. The cracker has gone stale.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> ...
> 
> I have a very good Japanese friend, you ain't him.....



Don't be ridiculous. Nobody believes you have any friends. 


Oh, and I'm not Japanese. You'll have to try another slur.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> If that were true, whites couldn't have conquered,  and colonized Africa.


You know as well as I do that the white man never done a Rambo on Africa at first.

He came in as friends, with gifts meanwhile the natives were dying off diseases.

Another thing, the white man had superior weaponry. Gunpowder changed the game. Marco polo brought it bk to Europe and this allowed white men to kill ppl at distance. They had an advantage.

White men won't generally beat black men in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.

The white man always need n advantage b4 they feel brave enough to sq upto blk men.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have a very good Japanese friend, you ain't him.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. Nobody believes you have any friends.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm not Japanese. You'll have to try another slur.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, whites couldn't have conquered,  and colonized Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> You know as well as I do that the white man never done a Rambo on Africa at first.
> 
> He came in as friends, with gifts meanwhile the natives were dying off diseases.
> 
> Another thing, the white man had superior weaponry. Gunpowder changed the game. Marco polo brought it bk to Europe and this allowed white men to kill ppl at distance. They had an advantage.
> 
> White men won't generally beat black men in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> The white man always need n advantage b4 they feel brave enough to sq upto blk men.
Click to expand...



So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison said:


> You ain't nuthin' but a bitchass nigga. You couldn't whoop me on the best day of your life.
> 
> And you're way bigger than me, too. I'd clown you. Clown.


Bitch. I'll HACK your fking head off


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> ...


I knew you were just a pussy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, whites couldn't have conquered,  and colonized Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> You know as well as I do that the white man never done a Rambo on Africa at first.
> 
> He came in as friends, with gifts meanwhile the natives were dying off diseases.
> 
> Another thing, the white man had superior weaponry. Gunpowder changed the game. Marco polo brought it bk to Europe and this allowed white men to kill ppl at distance. They had an advantage.
> 
> White men won't generally beat black men in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> The white man always need n advantage b4 they feel brave enough to sq upto blk men.
Click to expand...

So the black man was subjugated, is that what you're saying?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last experience with police was a young black police officer abusing his authority.
> 
> He told me he wished he broke my cell phone.
> 
> I'll kill that POS if I ever see him again.
> 
> He picked me up by the chained cuffs after I let him get the 2nd one clicked..was not resisting..
> 
> And slammed me by the cuff chains to the curb.
> 
> That nigga better hope I never see him again. If I do, his carotid artery or jugular vein are as good as sliced in two, IDGAF.
> 
> I will kill that POS, and the world will be better for it
> 
> He's lucky I am not hunting him right now.
> I figure karma will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morrison is a punk. Funny how we don't see the other whites he telling Morrison how he is unable to control his primitive instincts and shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't nuthin' but a bitchass nigga. You couldn't whoop me on the best day of your life.
> 
> And you're way bigger than me, too. I'd clown you. Clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch. I'll HACK your fking head off
Click to expand...

You can machete all you want, but when that trigger gets squeezed, you're gonna die, HACK.

I'll put you down like the rabid POS you are. Sorry.
Come at me and lose, boy. I ain't the one to be fucking with.
Seems like you can't stand a head-up fade? Sup with that?

Tho muth violenthe.


----------



## Unkotare

Does anyone really care what someone's name is? Seems like fodder for internet blather, but a non-issue in the real world.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 

"So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"

No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness. 

So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.

For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.

You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.

Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.

Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.

We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.


----------



## Meister

I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
Not sure how that fits in today, he probably would have been ostracized today


----------



## Correll

I predict that Morrison gets banned, while Paul gets a pass, and those that w


Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.





Wow. Whites sound like complete shit. 


Yet, you can't bring  yourself to actually answer any questions from a white guy, cause you are afraid of how I will use that information to paint you as you really are.


Which is not stupid of you, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Unkotare

Meister said:


> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> Not sure how that fits in today, he probably would have been ostracized today


Why?


----------



## Unkotare

Meister said:


> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...



You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?


----------



## Meister

Unkotare said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?
Click to expand...

Yup, I lived in SLC, Ut. Not too many Blacks at the time in that city, and not too many of those who were wrestling.
It was a tough match, and I remember all the tough matches very well. He was built like a tank.
To answer your earlier question....because that is a white name by today's standards.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, whites couldn't have conquered,  and colonized Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> You know as well as I do that the white man never done a Rambo on Africa at first.
> 
> He came in as friends, with gifts meanwhile the natives were dying off diseases.
> 
> Another thing, the white man had superior weaponry. Gunpowder changed the game. Marco polo brought it bk to Europe and this allowed white men to kill ppl at distance. They had an advantage.
> 
> White men won't generally beat black men in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> The white man always need n advantage b4 they feel brave enough to sq upto blk men.
Click to expand...








There is enough mma video to show you are wrong.  Blacks get beat by whites all of the time.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Anyone know of a white guy named Shaquille? How about a white girl named Shaniqua?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> There is enough mma video to show you are wrong.  Blacks get beat by whites all of the time.


Of course. But generally speaking a black man will beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat


----------



## Unkotare

Meister said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I lived in SLC, Ut. Not too many Blacks at the time in that city, and not too many of those who were wrestling.
> It was a tough match, and I remember all the tough matches very well. He was built like a tank.
> To answer your earlier question....because that is a white name by today's standards.
Click to expand...

Really? How is that a "white" name? What _is_ a "white" name?

More importantly, did you win the match?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough mma video to show you are wrong.  Blacks get beat by whites all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. But generally speaking a black man will beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat
Click to expand...

 Skin color has nothing to do with it, clown.

Racism sure makes some people say some stupid shit.

One of the best things about one on one combat sports like wrestling is that stupid-ass notions about race have nothing to do with it. The best man wins no matter what he looks like. I don't know even one wrestler who competed at a high level who gave a shit about such nonsense. One of the best things about sports in general is that they are pure meritocracies, and that they tend to bring together people who in other contexts might not have gotten to know one another. We need more of that, and less of the stupidity offered by fools like you and brokeloser and the rest.


----------



## Meister

Unkotare said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I lived in SLC, Ut. Not too many Blacks at the time in that city, and not too many of those who were wrestling.
> It was a tough match, and I remember all the tough matches very well. He was built like a tank.
> To answer your earlier question....because that is a white name by today's standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How is that a "white" name? What _is_ a "white" name?
> 
> More importantly, did you win the match?
Click to expand...

As a matter of fact, I did win that match.  I would rather not say how, because there are some 
here that would scream racist at me.  PM me if you want to know.

 At one time it wasn't a white name exclusively.  Today, it my opinion that a Black parent would not name their child Jerry.
I'm not being racist about it, and I could be wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Meister said:


> ...
> 
> At one time it wasn't a white name exclusively.  Today, it my opinion that a Black parent would not name their child Jerry.
> I'm not being racist about it, and I could be wrong.




I never thought about it. I'm not sure I associate any particular name with being white.


----------



## Godboy

Meister said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I lived in SLC, Ut. Not too many Blacks at the time in that city, and not too many of those who were wrestling.
> It was a tough match, and I remember all the tough matches very well. He was built like a tank.
> To answer your earlier question....because that is a white name by today's standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How is that a "white" name? What _is_ a "white" name?
> 
> More importantly, did you win the match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, I did win that match.  I would rather not say how, because there are some
> here that would scream racist at me.  PM me if you want to know.
> 
> At one time it wasn't a white name exclusively.  Today, it my opinion that a Black parent would not name their child Jerry.
> I'm not being racist about it, and I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

You "oil checked" him, didnt you. Thats how you won.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough mma video to show you are wrong.  Blacks get beat by whites all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. But generally speaking a black man will beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat
Click to expand...







Completely untrue.  It's a cute fantasy world you live in, but it is fantasy.  Combat is dependent on the relative skills of the combatants, and strategy.

The warriors race has nothing to do with it.  Only clowns think race is important.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread sort of go against the prevailing belief of the majority of white posters here that there is ""Black Privilege"?
> 
> Afterall, none of these "noble, non racist" individuals here would discriminate against a black person who they think is black just based on their name, would they?
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discriminating against names doesnt come out of thin air. There is a reason people have trust issues with dudes named Malik. Is it fair? No, certainly not, but human beings are instinctually cautious, and when every mugger, car jacker, home invasion committing murderer has one of those names, it presents a pattern that one cannot ignore. People who give children these names have a long track record of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every mugger, car jacker or home invasion murderers have those names. Most of these people are named Sam, Dick, Tom and John. And they are white with parents having long records of terrible parenting. They frequently produce children who are problems. That is a fact. But you racists are delusional nut bags that ignore these problems in your own race to such an extent that little Larry grows up to be a doctor that rapes almost 200 little girls.
Click to expand...

Stereotype much? Why yes, yes you do.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, whites couldn't have conquered,  and colonized Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> You know as well as I do that the white man never done a Rambo on Africa at first.
> 
> He came in as friends, with gifts meanwhile the natives were dying off diseases.
> 
> Another thing, the white man had superior weaponry. Gunpowder changed the game. Marco polo brought it bk to Europe and this allowed white men to kill ppl at distance. They had an advantage.
> 
> White men won't generally beat black men in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> The white man always need n advantage b4 they feel brave enough to sq upto blk men.
Click to expand...

Yes, superior cultures always have superior technology. That has always been, and always will be, true. Technology is literally one of the main factors you have to consider when judging how advanced a culture is.

As for fighting, only 3 out of 11 current UFC Champions are black. Your theory is obviously wrong.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
Click to expand...

Why does the term "per capita" elude you? There are more whites.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are whites so intimidated by blacks choosing non traditional names?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're white, and I sure as hell, would not want to be "like you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much chance of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You white racists here assume many things you shouldn't about us blacks who are here. I can guarantee that every black person here has been far more sucessful than the whites who are racists in this forum. For example I know for a fact that not one of you losers has accomplished what Katsteve and his family has. If most of you had what katsteve throws away, you'd consider yourself highly sucessful people.
Click to expand...

You call all most white posters on here racists, so that pretty much means you are talking to most white posters, or accusing them. Since you don't know the white posters you cannot possible know if anyone on here is more successful than anyone else.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grasp per capita just fine. But 7 crimes out of every ten are committed by whites and since crime is an action not done by everyone in any race, you can only asses rates by the number of people committing the action.
Click to expand...










						FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
					

Anti-police protests continue across America after the Michael Brown killing. But does the black community have tough questions to answer too?




					www.channel4.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough mma video to show you are wrong.  Blacks get beat by whites all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. But generally speaking a black man will beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat
Click to expand...

I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.


----------



## Death Angel

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grasp per capita just fine. But 7 crimes out of every ten are committed by whites and since crime is an action not done by everyone in any race, you can only asses rates by the number of people committing the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> Anti-police protests continue across America after the Michael Brown killing. But does the black community have tough questions to answer too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.channel4.com
Click to expand...

Thank you for the confirmation that blacks commit FAR MORE than their share of crime. Did you think your article claims otherwise?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.


Which whites are doing all those things today?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Skin color has nothing to do with it, clown.
> 
> Racism sure makes some people say some stupid shit.
> 
> One of the best things about one on one combat sports like wrestling is that stupid-ass notions about race have nothing to do with it. The best man wins no matter what he looks like. I don't know even one wrestler who competed at a high level who gave a shit about such nonsense. One of the best things about sports in general is that they are pure meritocracies, and that they tend to bring together people who in other contexts might not have gotten to know one another. We need more of that, and less of the stupidity offered by fools like you and brokeloser and the rest.


Well if skin color has nothing to do with it then how come a blk man will generally kick the shit out of a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat


----------



## Paul Essien

Death Angel said:


> Thank you for the confirmation that blacks commit FAR MORE than their share of crime. Did you think your article claims otherwise?


A white man killed 16 people in a mass shooting in Canada on Sunday.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites are doing all those things today?
Click to expand...

The white supremacists kill blk ppl all the time.


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a racist stereotype.
> 
> Blacks make up silly sounding names to make themselves stick out. Instead of being wallflowers they peacock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
> 
> They want their children to be unique rather than adopt vanilla names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....they don't want to be like white people--who graduate and commit crimes at lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH lower rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks cant grast "per capita." Not sure why, they're just happy in their ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grasp per capita just fine. But 7 crimes out of every ten are committed by whites and since crime is an action not done by everyone in any race, you can only asses rates by the number of people committing the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> Anti-police protests continue across America after the Michael Brown killing. But does the black community have tough questions to answer too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.channel4.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation that blacks commit FAR MORE than their share of crime. Did you think your article claims otherwise?
Click to expand...

Channel 4 news is not the Uniform Crime Report. The fact is that whites have a 243 year record of violence and crime and commit almost 3 times the amount of crime as blacks do.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites are doing all those things today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists kill blk ppl all the time.
Click to expand...



No, they don't. There are not enough of them, and they are hunted and watched by law enforcement, like crazy.

You know that, or you would not be talking such shit about them.


----------



## Paul Essien

22lcidw said:


> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.


Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man

Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.

But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.

When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"

I've seen that play out all my fkin life.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites are doing all those things today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists kill blk ppl all the time.
Click to expand...

Molly is an ignorant racist white woman. And considering what white men have done to them, she is the dumbest person here. Her and any other white female arguing the standard racist lies. Most domestic violence is done to women. Most victims of domestic crime are white women. They get beat up and raped by white men, yet Molly's dumb ass is in here talking about blacks and crime.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
Click to expand...



Said the man afraid to answer my questions.

Sorry, the BLACK man, afraid to answer my questions.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites are doing all those things today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists kill blk ppl all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Molly is an ignorant racist white woman. And considering what white men have done to them, she is the dumbest person here. Her and any other white female arguing the standard racist lies. Most domestic violence is done to women. Most victims of domestic crime are white women. They get beat up and raped by white men, yet Molly's dumb ass is in here talking about blacks and crime.
Click to expand...




Molly has kicked your ass and you know it. You are the ignorant racist here.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> No, they don't. There are not enough of them, and they are hunted and watched by law enforcement, like crazy.
> 
> You know that, or you would not be talking such shit about them.


Dude. Look at my post "more tales of white supremacy"

Nearly 200 pages of examples.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't. There are not enough of them, and they are hunted and watched by law enforcement, like crazy.
> 
> You know that, or you would not be talking such shit about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Look at my post "more tales of white supremacy"
> 
> Nearly 200 pages of examples.
Click to expand...



Obviously I was referring to my questions to you, about you being a black racist.


Funny you couldn't make the connection.


You talk shit about whites being weak or cowardly, yet you are afraid to answer my questions.


What could be weaker or more cowardly than THAT?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
Click to expand...

Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.

Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't. There are not enough of them, and they are hunted and watched by law enforcement, like crazy.
> 
> You know that, or you would not be talking such shit about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Look at my post "more tales of white supremacy"
> 
> Nearly 200 pages of examples.
Click to expand...

Amen. And some of the white supremacists are in law enforcement.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.
> 
> Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.
Click to expand...



So, you open with defending the idea that blacks are justified in responding to words with violence, 


then you attack white men, for responding to your words, with threats of violence...



My God, you are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.
> 
> Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you open with defending the idea that blacks are justified in responding to words with violence,
> 
> 
> then you attack white men, for responding to your words, with threats of violence...
> My God, you are so fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

Lets be clear. White people are the violent ones.

Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to white ppl (as a group)

Whites are n have been the violent ones.

One of your white brothers just mass shouted 16 ppl in Canada on Sunday


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.
> 
> Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you open with defending the idea that blacks are justified in responding to words with violence,
> 
> 
> then you attack white men, for responding to your words, with threats of violence...
> My God, you are so fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be clear. White people are the violent ones.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to white ppl (as a group)
> 
> Whites are n have been the violent ones.
> 
> One of your white brothers just mass shouted 16 ppl in Canada on Sunday
Click to expand...


Yes and they have inflicted violence on us by passing laws that protected them from harm while doing it.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.
> 
> Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you open with defending the idea that blacks are justified in responding to words with violence,
> 
> 
> then you attack white men, for responding to your words, with threats of violence...
> My God, you are so fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be clear. White people are the violent ones.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to white ppl (as a group)
> 
> Whites are n have been the violent ones.
> 
> One of your white brothers just mass shouted 16 ppl in Canada on Sunday
Click to expand...



Let's be clear, IM2 was just defending the concept of blacks responding to whites talking, with violence,


in the same post he attacked white men for responding to his talking, with threats of violence.


Are you capable of seeing how stupid that was?


It is also worth noting that you have been bragging about the ability of blacks to commit violence though this whole thread and have indeed, threatened to cut someone's head off.


So, your attempts at painting blacks as harmless little victims is just you talking the shit.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 
"Let's be clear, IM2 was just defending the concept of blacks responding to whites talking, with violence"

White supremacists don't get to decide how black ppl respond to white supremacist bullshit.

Correll
"in the same post he attacked white men for responding to his talking, with threats of violence"

Stop being so dramatic. This is the internet. No one can be violent to anyone.

Correll
"Are you capable of seeing how stupid that was?"

Look. Black ppl for 300 years have tried doing it the calm way. 

You can go to any bookstore or any library and you can sit in your room and read these books are written by blk and white ppl n they will explain racism in a calm way. 

There is TONS and TONS of literature out there.

If this too scary for you, you can do that. Black ppl have produced films on racism, written songs on racism, giving talks and speeches on racism.

We have had Malcolm X, MLK, Mandela, Biko, Garvey, Harriot Tubman all explain racism (n many more)

We have marched, sang "We shall over come" balloted, picketed.

Black ppl have tried every possible peaceful way there is to make whites see the point.

But what do we get ? "Sort out your crime rate" "Sort out your illegitimacy rate" 

Colin Kapernick says "Stop killing unarmed blk ppl"

He gets blacklisted from NFL.

So its get to a point where you have to speak the language of the whiteman n the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.

Correll
"It is also worth noting that you have been bragging about the ability of blacks to commit violence though this whole thread"

Where did I brag ? I just stated a fact. That a blk man would stomp a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.

Correll
"and have indeed, threatened to cut someone's head off"

Well if someone comes at me with hate. I'm not gonna come at him with peace.

Correll
"So, your attempts at painting blacks as harmless little victims is just you talking the shit"

Ok. Then show me the horrible things blk ppl (as a group) have done to whites (as a group)


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Let's be clear, IM2 was just defending the concept of blacks responding to whites talking, with violence"
> 
> White supremacists don't get to decide how black ppl respond to white supremacist bullshit.






> I'm not a white supremacist, and I get to comment on how stupid IM2's comments are. Your inability to actually address what I say, in any sane manner makes you look bad.
> 
> 
> Correll
> "in the same post he attacked white men for responding to his talking, with threats of violence"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being so dramatic. This is the internet. No one can be violent to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No drama to it. Just pointing out how stupid and hypocritical he is. A point you don't even address, because you know it is true, so you try to distract with bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you capable of seeing how stupid that was?"
> 
> Look. Black ppl for 300 years have tried doing it the calm way.
> 
> You can go to any bookstore or any library and you can sit in your room and read these books are written by blk and white ppl n they will explain racism in a calm way.
> 
> There is TONS and TONS of literature out there.
> 
> If this too scary for you, you can do that. Black ppl have produced films on racism, written songs on racism, giving talks and speeches on racism.
> 
> We have had Malcolm X, MLK, Mandela, Biko, Garvey, Harriot Tubman all explain racism (n many more)
> 
> We have marched, sang "We shall over come" balloted, picketed.
> 
> Black ppl have tried every possible peaceful way there is to make whites see the point.
> 
> But what do we get ? "Sort out your crime rate" "Sort out your illegitimacy rate"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. When you try to blame us for shit that is your fault, we call you on it. WHat part of that did you not get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Kapernick says "Stop killing unarmed blk ppl"
> 
> He gets blacklisted from NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL should have fired his anti-American piece of shit ass. His complaint was invalid and he made it at the worst possible time, showing disrespect to this great nation. Fuck him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its get to a point where you have to speak the language of the whiteman n the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and you know it.
> 
> 
> Correll
> "It is also worth noting that you have been bragging about the ability of blacks to commit violence though this whole thread"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I brag ? I just stated a fact. That a blk man would stomp a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your spin is dismissed as stupid. My point that you complaints about white violence is silly considering your constant boasts and threats of violence, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "and have indeed, threatened to cut someone's head off"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if someone comes at me with hate. I'm not gonna come at him with peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't ask you to. Just pointing out the stupidity of you whinging about "violence".
> 
> Correll
> "So, your attempts at painting blacks as harmless little victims is just you talking the shit"
> 
> Ok. Then show me the horrible things blk ppl (as a group) have done to whites (as a group)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is that relevant to anything we are discussing?
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color has nothing to do with it, clown.
> 
> Racism sure makes some people say some stupid shit.
> 
> One of the best things about one on one combat sports like wrestling is that stupid-ass notions about race have nothing to do with it. The best man wins no matter what he looks like. I don't know even one wrestler who competed at a high level who gave a shit about such nonsense. One of the best things about sports in general is that they are pure meritocracies, and that they tend to bring together people who in other contexts might not have gotten to know one another. We need more of that, and less of the stupidity offered by fools like you and brokeloser and the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if skin color has nothing to do with it then how come a blk man will generally kick the shit out of a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat
Click to expand...








Ummmmm, because they won't.   Of course if you are talking about a sneak attack, then all bets are off.  

But in a regular stand up, toe to toe fight, it is skill and strategy that matter, not skin color.

You should stop reading your racist sources and get out in the world.   Not all blacks are bad, just like not all whites are bad.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll
Your inability to actually address what I say, in any sane manner makes you look bad.

Like what ?

Correll
"No drama to it. Just pointing out how stupid and hypocritical he is. A point you don't even address, because you know it is true, so you try to distract with bullshit"

Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.

Correll
"Correct. When you try to blame us for shit that is your fault, we call you on it. WHat part of that did you not get?"

Ok. The floor is yours. How are black ppl responsible for white racism for the past 300 years?

Correll
"The NFL should have fired his anti-American piece of shit ass. His complaint was invalid and he made it at the worst possible time, showing disrespect to this great nation. Fuck him."

And this comes bk to what I said. In a system of white supreamacy killing blk ppl is essential. I understand how you think. 

Correll
"Nonsense and you know it"

And this reinforces my point. White ppl are dedicated to dominating n mistreating blk ppl ad infinitum.

Correll
"How is that relevant to anything we are discussing?"

Well your saying blk ppl are racists. Ok. Show me blk ppls racial historical mistreatment of whites


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> Your inability to actually address what I say, in any sane manner makes you look bad.
> 
> Like what ?



Well, like at the end of this post, where you accuse me of "saying black people are racist" when I said that YOU are racist.




Correll
"Correct. When you try to blame us for shit that is your fault, we call you on it. WHat part of that did you not get?"

Ok. The floor is yours. How are black ppl responsible for white racism for the past 300 years?
[/QUOTE]

My point was that there are plenty of problems in the black community that are internal and not the fault of whites. Your inability to be honest about what I said, is on you.



Correll
"The NFL should have fired his anti-American piece of shit ass. His complaint was invalid and he made it at the worst possible time, showing disrespect to this great nation. Fuck him."

And this comes bk to what I said. In a system of white supreamacy killing blk ppl is essential. I understand how you think.


> There is nothing about me calling out Kapernick on his anti-American behavior, that supports your racist raving about killing black people.
> 
> That is just you being crazy.
> 
> 
> Correll
> "How is that relevant to anything we are discussing?"
> 
> Well your saying blk ppl are racists. Ok. Show me blk ppls racial historical mistreatment of whites




I'm saying that you are racist. YOur pretense of not knowing the meaning of the word, is just you making excuses for your racist ass.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color has nothing to do with it, clown.
> 
> Racism sure makes some people say some stupid shit.
> 
> One of the best things about one on one combat sports like wrestling is that stupid-ass notions about race have nothing to do with it. The best man wins no matter what he looks like. I don't know even one wrestler who competed at a high level who gave a shit about such nonsense. One of the best things about sports in general is that they are pure meritocracies, and that they tend to bring together people who in other contexts might not have gotten to know one another. We need more of that, and less of the stupidity offered by fools like you and brokeloser and the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if skin color has nothing to do with it then how come a blk man will generally kick the shit out of a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat
Click to expand...

Your juvenile racial fantasy is false. If you had more experience in the real world, and less bitter hatred, you’d know better.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 
"My point was that there are plenty of problems in the black community that are internal and not the fault of whites"

There shouldn't be a black community. 

There should just be a community.  No ?

But we have a black community. Because there is a white community and there is a white community because there is white supremacy.

And that white community hordes most of the wealth n resources. And that white community controls the black community and they make sure there is not that much wealth n resources in the black community and they also make sure that no one can penetrate their white community.

Correll
"Your inability to be honest about what I said, is on you"

And I can point to many issues in the white community. What's your point ?
But I'm not going to allow you to turn the tables and "well er, ya know, white ppl are racist because of blk illegitimacy rates" lol

Thats just your tactic of trying to turn the tables.

Correll
"There is nothing about me calling out Kapernick on his anti-American behavior, that supports your racist raving about killing black people"

Ok. So once again. Why are you disagreeing with a man who is pointing out unlawful killings of black ppl ?

Answer: Because all killings are of black man are lawful to you, a white supremacist.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "My point was that there are plenty of problems in the black community that are internal and not the fault of whites"
> 
> There shouldn't be a black community.
> 
> There should just be a community.  No ?




Nope. Different groups forming inside of a large nation state will happen. Racial is a good as any other. And blacks have a distinctive sub culture, they were always going to be a group with it's own culture and interests.



> But we have a black community. Because there is a white community and there is a white community because there is white supremacy.




There is no inherent step between your words from "white community" to "white supremacy". That you think there was, is just a sign of how irrational you are.


in the real world, there is a white demographic, with a certain culture(s) and interest(s), while white supremacists are an irrelevant fringe group.



> And that white community hordes most of the wealth n resources. And that white community controls the black community and they make sure there is not that much wealth n resources in the black community and they also make sure that no one can penetrate their white community.



Meanwhile in reality, we as a group have been busting our asses to share our wealth and resources since the dems flipped on the issue in the 60s. So, your position is delusional.


Correll
"Your inability to be honest about what I said, is on you"





> And I can point to many issues in the white community. What's your point ?
> But I'm not going to allow you to turn the tables and "well er, ya know, white ppl are racist because of blk illegitimacy rates" lol
> 
> Thats just your tactic of trying to turn the tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to "turn the tables" just pointing out that the problems of the black community are not caused by "white racism" as you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "There is nothing about me calling out Kapernick on his anti-American behavior, that supports your racist raving about killing black people"
Click to expand...




Ok. So once again. Why are you disagreeing with a man who is pointing out unlawful killings of black ppl ?

....
[/QUOTE]


1.  Because the issue is mostly bullshit.

2. Because I am more concerned with his blatant anti-Americanism, than his whinging about police. I can ignore his whinging. I will not ignore his anti-Americanism. He is a piece of shit. FUck him.


----------



## miketx




----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "My point was that there are plenty of problems in the black community that are internal and not the fault of whites"
> 
> There shouldn't be a black community.
> 
> There should just be a community.  No ?
> 
> But we have a black community. Because there is a white community and there is a white community because there is white supremacy.
> 
> And that white community hordes most of the wealth n resources. And that white community controls the black community and they make sure there is not that much wealth n resources in the black community and they also make sure that no one can penetrate their white community.
> 
> Correll
> "Your inability to be honest about what I said, is on you"
> 
> And I can point to many issues in the white community. What's your point ?
> But I'm not going to allow you to turn the tables and "well er, ya know, white ppl are racist because of blk illegitimacy rates" lol
> 
> Thats just your tactic of trying to turn the tables.
> 
> Correll
> "There is nothing about me calling out Kapernick on his anti-American behavior, that supports your racist raving about killing black people"
> 
> Ok. So once again. Why are you disagreeing with a man who is pointing out unlawful killings of black ppl ?
> 
> Answer: Because all killings are of black man are lawful to you, a white supremacist.










No, there is not a white community because there is a white supremacy.  There is a small ruling elite that keeps the blacks, and the whites at war with each other because that allows them to increase their power and wealth. 

I agree  with you that there SHOULD be no white  community, nor a black community.  There should just be a community of people who work together to make the community, better.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.
> 
> Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.
Click to expand...

My kids grew up very diverse. They are diverse in defending themselves also. But we live in a current culture that even defense can land you in jail.  And that is diverse also.  If you receive threats it is because of how you present yourself. You do not want to be treated how you treat others. However, I do hope you are what you say and not someone phishing for ideas from remarks. To many people live off of that as there is.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation that blacks commit FAR MORE than their share of crime. Did you think your article claims otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> A white man killed 16 people in a mass shooting in Canada on Sunday.
Click to expand...

blacks murder at FOUR times the rate of whites


----------



## Correll

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation that blacks commit FAR MORE than their share of crime. Did you think your article claims otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> A white man killed 16 people in a mass shooting in Canada on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at FOUR times the rate of whites
Click to expand...



Paul prefers to talk isolated instances instead of hard data.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation that blacks commit FAR MORE than their share of crime. Did you think your article claims otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> A white man killed 16 people in a mass shooting in Canada on Sunday.
Click to expand...

Only black man assumes that only whites live in Canada.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 
"Paul prefers to talk isolated instances"

White ppl have been saying white mass shootings are isolated incidents for 30 years. Change the record.

Correll 
"Instead of hard data"

Hard data made by who ? Answer: The white supremacists


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> Only black man assumes that only whites live in Canada.


I know blk ppl live in Canada. But I also that this mass shooter was white without even verifying if he was.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica 
"blacks murder at FOUR times the rate of whites"

Really ? Well why haven't they killed you yet ?


----------



## IM2

*"My point was that there are plenty of problems in the black community that are internal and not the fault of whites"*

The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Period.

And whites such as Correll need to go look at American history real close and thorough before they talk about the violence of any other race in this country


----------



## IM2

*"blacks murder at FOUR times the rate of whites" *

This is a lie. The Uniform Crime Reports every year show this to be a lie.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Where did I brag ? I just stated a fact. That a blk man would stomp a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> ...



Are you hoping this stupid racist fantasy will get you through another day? I'm sorry someone hurt you.


----------



## IM2

*"There is nothing about me calling out Kapernick on his anti-American behavior, that supports your racist raving about killing black people" *

There was nothing unamerican about what Kaepernick has done. In fact the supreme court supported his position way back in the 1940's.

*West Virginia State Board of Education v. Barnette*

In 1942 the West Virginia Board of Education passed a resolution requiring that students in public schools must salute the flag. We must understand the times this decision was made in to understand the folly of the modern argument made by those like Donald Trump relative to the 2017 protests by the NFL players.

On December 7, 1941 we had been attacked by the Japanese at Pearl Harbor. Our nation lost over 2,400 men, and another 1,178 were wounded. If there was a time to remember the sacrifices of those who serve, it was surely then. After the attack, America began preparing for what would be one of the worst wars in the history of mankind. The buildup of the military was probably unlike any we have seen since. 16 million men were sent into battle. War was imminent and it had become was necessary to use any means to support the war effort.

Saluting the flag had become mandatory, but a small group of Jehovah’s Witnesses decided not  to salute.  Certainly, these Jehovah Witnesses loved America but their teachings say to only honor God. The Jehovah Witnesses refused to salute. Due to what they endured by refusing, they went to the federal courts. In 1943, during World War 2, the Supreme Court rendered its verdict.

_*“If there is any fixed star in our constitutional constellation, it is that no official, high or petty, can prescribe what shall be orthodox in politics, nationalism, religion, or other matters of opinion, or force citizens to confess by word or act their faith therein.”*_

This was part of the opinion in West Virginia v. Barnette, one of the Supreme Court’s greatest cases, furthermore:

_*“Nevertheless, we apply the limitations of the Constitution with no fear that freedom to be intellectually and spiritually diverse or even contrary will disintegrate the social organization. To believe that patriotism will not flourish if patriotic ceremonies are voluntary and spontaneous, instead of a compulsory routine, is to make an unflattering estimate of the appeal of our institutions to free minds.” *_

The choice to salute or not to is our individual right. To stop that and to force a required ritual is censorship in the worst way. You cannot force a person to salute what they do not believe. The government cannot force anyone to stand during the national anthem. That is unconstitutional.

And calling a black person racist for standing up for equal rights is not only dumb, its retarded. You're a fucked up retarded motherfucker Correll and you waste bandwidth by being here.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll

"Nope. Different groups forming inside of a large nation state will happen. Racial is a good as any other"

Ok. So you'd be quicker to consider 
let's say a white Croatian or other central European immigrant, that has come to the US in the last couple of years more part of your group then say black folks in the South where many whites have always lived, n shared a nation with for hundreds of years? 

Ok. Fair enough.

But if it were so natural for white folks to separate in their own groups then they would do this on their owm. 

Why would it be necessary to form a groups to push that notion? 

If it were natural, for whites to separate into groups whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation, they wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation. 

Those laws were passed for the very reason that white people in particular weren’t so sure that we weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that indeed it was natural to separate. 

Correll 
"And blacks have a distinctive sub culture, they were always going to be a group with it's own culture and interests"

Ok. So what is white culture and what is black culture?


----------



## IM2

*"And blacks have a distinctive sub culture, they were always going to be a group with it's own culture and interests" *

Bullshit. That's a lie created by white racists such as Correll who seem to think they are experts on the black community.


----------



## gulfman

Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.


----------



## Unkotare

gulfman said:


> Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
> Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.



And today, dimwitted little boys like you get a thrill saying “negro” over and over again when you feel like you can do so without consequence. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## gulfman

Unkotare said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
> Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, dimwitted little boys like you get a thrill saying “negro” over and over again when you feel like you can do so without consequence. Grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Listen to Martin Luther Kings speech's.He used the word negro in almost every sentence.Was he a racist?


----------



## Unkotare

gulfman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
> Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, dimwitted little boys like you get a thrill saying “negro” over and over again when you feel like you can do so without consequence. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to Martin Luther Kings speech's.He used the word negro in almost every sentence.Was he a racist?
Click to expand...

Are you giggling with your hand over your mouth right now, little boy? So exciting!


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Paul prefers to talk isolated instances"
> 
> White ppl have been saying white mass shootings are isolated incidents for 30 years. Change the record.
> 
> Correll
> "Instead of hard data"
> 
> Hard data made by who ? Answer: The white supremacists





1. Mass shootings are isolated incidents. 

2. White supremacists are an irrelevant fringe. That you use to make excuses for your delusional world view. You are not fooling anyone, not even yourself.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica
> "blacks murder at FOUR times the rate of whites"
> 
> Really ? Well why haven't they killed you yet ?






Why are you unable to address his point? What are you afraid of? What do you think he is doing?


You do realize he had an actual point, right?


----------



## Paul Essien

gulfman 
"Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started"

Finding it hard to pronounce a name. Huh ?

Why are white people still in power when (as a whole) they can't even master basic language and pronunciation skills? 

This desire and need to have a name that is anglicized has gotten so bad that over the years many white ppl jump on the train.

Woody Allen = Allen Konigsberg
Fred Astaire = Frederick Austerlitz
Tony Bennett = Anthony Benedetto 
Jack Benny = Benjamin Kubelsky 
Mel Brooks = Mel Kaminsky
George Burns = Nathan Birnbaum
Nicolas Cage = Nicolas Coppola
David Copperfield = David Seth Kotkin
Kirk Douglas = Issur Danielovitch Demsky
Helen Mirren = Ilynea Lydia Mironoff
Demi Moore = Demetria Guynes
Chuck Norris = Carlos Ray Norris

Thats the power of white supremacy. The desire for White Normalcy from even white people who change their names to whitewash any hint of ethnicity.

Your name is your name. Why should anyone have to change it for anyone else's convenience? 

And whats with silly ass trend of white kids names? 

Noah – where’s your ark ?

These feminine names white parents give their sons.

Madison
Caydan, Cayden
Jayden (girls and boys)
Sierra (lets name our kids after a country in Africa)
Tyler
Sailor
Taylor
Skyler
Spencer
Mackenzie
Kenzie
Michael for girls
Ryan for girls
Lucca
Miller
Miley
Dakota


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll
"Why are you unable to address his point? "

I have addressed his point many times and I've laid him the challenge many times.

But I'll do it once again.

Let harmonica show his evidence that blk ppl are n have been the most violent race over the last 400 yrs and I'll do the same showing whites as the most violent.

I can't do it any fairer than that.

And let's see who wins. Lets see who makes the most sense.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Why are you unable to address his point? "
> 
> I have addressed his point many times and I've laid him the challenge many times.
> 
> But I'll do it once again.
> 
> Let harmonica show his evidence that blk ppl are n have been the most violent race over the last 400 yrs and I'll do the same showing whites as the most violent.
> 
> I can't do it any fairer than that.
> 
> And let's see who wins. Lets see who makes the most sense.




Is that really his point? The murder rate is real, why did you not address it?


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Paul prefers to talk isolated instances"
> 
> White ppl have been saying white mass shootings are isolated incidents for 30 years. Change the record.
> 
> Correll
> "Instead of hard data"
> 
> Hard data made by who ? Answer: The white supremacists


Dude. You are one of the most racist motherfuckers I've ever seen.
Every Damned thing you talk about has to do with your hatred of whites.
To you.....everyone white is a supremacist......but YOU are a black supremacist.
You're nothing but a boring cliche' of repetitive blathering about white people.


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Paul prefers to talk isolated instances"
> 
> White ppl have been saying white mass shootings are isolated incidents for 30 years. Change the record.
> 
> Correll
> "Instead of hard data"
> 
> Hard data made by who ? Answer: The white supremacists
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are one of the most racist motherfuckers I've ever seen.
> Every Damned thing you talk about has to do with your hatred of whites.
> To you.....everyone white is a supremacist......but YOU are a black supremacist.
> You're nothing but a boring cliche' of repetitive blathering about white people.
Click to expand...




It is pathetic the way he conflates whites, with "white supremacists", and tries to build arguments on him just being delusional.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll
"Is that really his point?"

I just did address it. You're can't complain about mess you think is going on in another person's house while your own house is a shithole.

Correll 
"The murder rate is real, why did you not address"

I just DID address it. I dont how clearer I can b. White ppl have been most violent ppl for the past 400 years. You're argument is like Hannibal Lecter trying wag the finger at another person's violence.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica
> "blacks murder at FOUR times the rate of whites"
> 
> Really ? Well why haven't they killed you yet ?









Because the blacks kill their own kind just fine.  When they leave their neighborhoods they have no idea which white ghost is armed.  Makes it a lot more dangerous. 

Far better to prey on those they know are disarmed by their government.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .
> You're [sic] can't complain about mess you think is going on in another person's house while your own house is a shithole.
> 
> ...



That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
"Because the blacks kill their own kind just fine. When they leave their neighborhoods they have no idea which white ghost is armed. Makes it a lot more dangerous."

So are you saying that blk ppl have been more violent than white ppl and that's been the case consistently for the past 300 yrs ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"

That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.


But the other way around you think it's a brilliant piece of discourse?


----------



## Unkotare

And how in the hell do you think westwall is a "white supremacist"?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Is that really his point?"
> 
> I just did address it. You're can't complain about mess you think is going on in another person's house while your own house is a shithole.
> 
> Correll
> "The murder rate is real, why did you not address"
> 
> I just DID address it. I dont how clearer I can b. White ppl have been most violent ppl for the past 400 years. You're argument is like Hannibal Lecter trying wag the finger at another person's violence.




1. The high murder rate is a real thing. Claiming that white people have problems too, does not change that, or make it not real. That is more on a coping mechanism than a way to address a problem.


2. Your perception probably has more to do with whites, or Europeans having more military potential than inherent violence. The Zulus were pretty violent, but they had no ships or artillery.   That was them being less developed, not less violent.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 
"The high murder rate is a real thing. Claiming that white people have problems too, does not change thator make it not real. That is more on a coping mechanism than a way to address a problem"

Black people are the most peaceful race on earth and have been for the last 400 years and the least violent race in earth.

White ppl have been the most violent race on the planet. Hell you lot are have even been savage towards each other.

Now if you want to take me on about this then I'm ready.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"And how in the hell do you think westwall is a "white supremacist"

All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have soaked elements of racist thinking

So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, all white ppl in such places will have soaked up some of that conditioning.


----------



## Unkotare

You're both too stupid to believe.  

You want to know which race is the most violent? The human race, dumbasses. Human beings, of any and all 'races' are violent, irrational, aggressive animals. You might as well bicker over whose shit stinks the most.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have soaked elements of racist thinking
> ....






Now we're back to the "All you whites are racist! My hating all whites doesn't make ME racist, though!" im2 school of illogic. 

Next time, try a little salad with your bitterness.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.




When  you try to blame whites or "white supremacists" for all the ills of black society, we naturally point out that the internal actions of the black community are more likely the cause than "white supremacists".

We are done taking the blame for your problems.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "The high murder rate is a real thing. Claiming that white people have problems too, does not change thator make it not real. That is more on a coping mechanism than a way to address a problem"
> 
> Black people are the most peaceful race on earth and have been for the last 400 years and the least violent race in earth.
> 
> White ppl have been the most violent race on the planet. Hell you lot are have even been savage towards each other.
> 
> Now if you want to take me on about this then I'm ready.




Said the man who dodges when challenged on his racism.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"You want to know which race is the most violent? The human race, dumbasses. Human beings, of any and all 'races' are violent, irrational, aggressive animals. You might as well bicker over whose shit stinks the most"

What you're saying is right in the abstract, but wrong in context

Telling someone to brush their teeth everyday is right in the abstract but to tell that someone who has had their teeth smashed out in a car accident, in that context, that advice is awful.

I live in a global system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness. So unlike you I can't afford to be all "Were all human beings. Let's all hold hands"

NO.

I live in a world were I'm a black man, first and a human being second or last. I didn’t ask to be seen this way, but that’s the way it is

In a perfect world skin color wouldn’t matter and yes we would all be human beings. But race is like is money.

A $100 has no intrinsic value and meaning. It only has value and meaning bcoz everyone agrees that it value and meaning n acts accordingly.

Race is the same thing.

This is reality. Skin color matters. This society values white skin like it values money and material things. 

At the same time the same society devalues dark skin for no logical reason. Yet, they devalue it so much, they even try to turn it into a legitimate science.

Its not the differences that cause racism nor does it lie in noticing or not noticing them  it is how we deal with those differences that matters.


----------



## IM2

gulfman said:


> Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
> Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.



Wrong answer. And it doesn't matter what Doctor King called black people 60 years ago. He called white people white and today you raggedy punks whine about how that's racist.


----------



## IM2

*"You want to know which race is the most violent? The human race, dumbasses. Human beings, of any and all 'races' are violent, irrational, aggressive animals. You might as well bicker over whose shit stinks the most" *

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). *This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes,* such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or *“see each other as humans”* or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I live in a world were I'm a black man, first and a human being second or last. ...
> 
> This is reality. Skin color matters. ....



If that is how YOU view YOURSELF then you're not man or much of a human being. If YOU choose to wear bitter-hatred colored glasses, don't pretend that is objective reality instead of your CHOICE. And don't bitch about the world being the way you CHOOSE to see it. Your weak, defeatist attitude is the antithesis of what MLK was trying to say. Life isn't perfect and it isn't "fair" for anyone. Some people CHOOSE to see the best in themselves and others and do their best for themselves and others whatever the obstacles. Some people (_YOU_) CHOOSE to define themselves as helpless victims and just lie on their backs crying like a frustrated infant. That's not being a man, and it's not being much of a human being.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...So unlike you I can't afford to be all "Were all human beings. Let's all hold hands"
> 
> ...



Who said anything about "holding hands"? We ARE all human beings whether you can "afford" to recognize it or not. I have no patience for racists, but neither do I have any patience for excuses or low expectations. I have seen far too often what they can do to young people just setting out into the world. Conversely, I have seen so many kids who at a very young age have faced more dire obstacles than I bet you have ever faced who don't waste their lives wallowing in self-pity and bitterness, who work like crazy and display a strength of character you seem to be lacking. They have already succeeded where you have failed, regardless of income or station in life because THEY are REAL men (and, of course, women). Optimism is NOT the opposite of realism. Bitter hatred is a CHOICE, just as perseverance is.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.








First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.

However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.

So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.

You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Because the blacks kill their own kind just fine. When they leave their neighborhoods they have no idea which white ghost is armed. Makes it a lot more dangerous."
> 
> So are you saying that blk ppl have been more violent than white ppl and that's been the case consistently for the past 300 yrs ?








No, I am saying that 3rd world people are more violent.   Their color doesn't matter.  Their culture does.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "You want to know which race is the most violent? The human race, dumbasses. Human beings, of any and all 'races' are violent, irrational, aggressive animals. You might as well bicker over whose shit stinks the most"
> 
> What you're saying is right in the abstract, but wrong in context
> 
> Telling someone to brush their teeth everyday is right in the abstract but to tell that someone who has had their teeth smashed out in a car accident, in that context, that advice is awful.
> 
> I live in a global system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness. So unlike you I can't afford to be all "Were all human beings. Let's all hold hands"
> 
> NO.
> 
> I live in a world were I'm a black man, first and a human being second or last. I didn’t ask to be seen this way, but that’s the way it is
> 
> In a perfect world skin color wouldn’t matter and yes we would all be human beings. But race is like is money.
> 
> A $100 has no intrinsic value and meaning. It only has value and meaning bcoz everyone agrees that it value and meaning n acts accordingly.
> 
> Race is the same thing.
> 
> This is reality. Skin color matters. This society values white skin like it values money and material things.
> 
> At the same time the same society devalues dark skin for no logical reason. Yet, they devalue it so much, they even try to turn it into a legitimate science.
> 
> Its not the differences that cause racism nor does it lie in noticing or not noticing them  it is how we deal with those differences that matters.









No, skin color doesn't matter.  Not like it did in the past.  This is the 2000's.  Not the 1960's.  Now if race comes up it's because people have to go out of their way to make it happen. 

Obviously there are enclaves of stupidity, but reasonable people avoid them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare 
"If that is how YOU view YOURSELF then you're not man or much of a human being"

Remember what I said. 

"I live in a world were I'm a black man, first and a human being second or last"

That has nothing to do with what I think of myself. That statement has to do with the world I live in and that world is a system of white supremacy.

Trying to play to my ego by saying "you're not a man" does not work.

Why ?

Bcoz I agree 100%. In a system of white supremacy I'm not a man and that's what the white supremacist call black men "Boy" 

If I could convince everyone you come into contact, that you are violent, less intelligent, immoral. It does not matter what you think of yourself. You're going to have to deal with that system on head on. I deal with the system head on.

Unkotare
"If YOU choose to wear bitter-hatred colored glasses"

I have no hate towards whites

I've always said. I dont want blk ppl to hate white ppl. I want blk ppl to stop loving them so much.

It's easy to label anger as negative, as something that is always illegitimate and unhealthy, rather than to stop doing the things that trigger it. 

It's easier to condemn anger than it is to promote justice. It's easier to make anger the problem than it is to examine the violations that give rise to it.

Unkotare
"don't pretend that is objective reality instead of your CHOICE"

It is reality. We live in world of white supremacy and anti Blackness. Even in places where there are no blk ppl, like Russia, they still have the white supremacist views about black ppl as anywhere else.

Unkotare
"Your weak, defeatist attitude is the antithesis of what MLK was trying to say. Some people (_YOU_) CHOOSE to define themselves as helpless victims and just lie on their backs crying like a frustrated infant. That's not being a man, and it's not being much of a human being"

You're right. I'm a victim of white supremacy.

And how come you don't accuse the likes of Correll n harmonica n mudwhistle n @westwell and others on USMB who are always talking about how whites are victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, black crime, Islam, ISIS n coronavirus.

They love being victims. But you're silence is deafening with them. I dont see any "You're not a man" "You're a cry baby"

None of that talk with them. Eh ?

Are white ppl the only ones who get to choose which victims count ?

When you buy insurance, are you acting like a victim?

When you put a seat belt on are you acting like a victim ?

Why dont you just man up and risk going through the window screen?

Knowing the truth inspires perseverance and passionate resistance to victimization

In fact, downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work, intelligence and ability are all that will matter, they might slack up. 

They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work.

To tell my son he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice.

But in a system of racism unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path, I'm ill-suiting him for the real world. 

I'm doing him no favors. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles strategies of resistance to them can steel himself against the shit that he will face


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "If that is how YOU view YOURSELF then you're not man or much of a human being"
> 
> Remember what I said.
> 
> "I live in a world were I'm a black man, first and a human being second or last"
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I think of myself. That statement has to do with the world I live in ...




It has EVERYTHING to do with what you think of yourself and how you CHOOSE to see the world around you. People who live in the same world as you CHOOSE to see it differently. Your CHOICE leads to surrender and failure. The other CHOICE leads to opportunity and potential.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Trying to play to my ego by saying "you're not a man" does not work.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Bcoz I agree 100%. In a system of white supremacy I'm not a man and that's what the white supremacist call black men "Boy"
> ...




Now who's trying to play on emotion?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> And how come you don't accuse the likes of Correll n harmonica n mudwhistle n ... and others on USMB who are always talking about how whites are victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, black crime, Islam, ISIS n coronavirus.
> 
> They love being victims. But you're silence is deafening with them. I dont see any "You're not a man" "You're a cry baby"
> 
> None of that talk with them. Eh ?
> ...



I do - ALL THE TIME. You're too damn busy feeling sorry for yourself to pay attention.


----------



## DOTR

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no. The root of the problem is how blacks behave in school. Every business knows when they get a resume from Shaquille, youre going to get an uneducated and disruptive and undisciplined worker.
> 
> It's up to the black community to change that perception. Threats won't work. Just raise the next generation better than the last.
Click to expand...



When I fought LSU over room assignments for my daughter one of the housing deans said "looks like you are being racist". I held up the assignment list with the name "Shaniqua" on it and said "do you see race listed on this form"? She got really really red in the face.

The misery of being a liberal and having to pretend to be stupider than you really are! It was sweet to behold.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Unkotare
> "don't pretend that is objective reality instead of your CHOICE"
> 
> It is reality. We live in world of white supremacy and anti Blackness. ...
> 
> You're right. I'm a victim of white supremacy.
> ...




And you whine when I point out that weak, spineless attitude (again, your CHOICE) is not how a man faces the world. You're a victim - of yourself - because you *need* to be. You have CHOSEN to build your entire self-identity around being a helpless victim. You're afraid to face the world without the crutch of "there's nothing I can do! the whole world is against me!" That way, you've got a ready excuse for every failure and personal weakness. Lots of other people - stronger people, better people - make different CHOICES about how they interact with the world.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> If I could convince everyone you come into contact, that you are violent, less intelligent, immoral. It does not matter what you think of yourself. ...




Of course it matters. It matters more than anything else in what impression I give people.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work.
> 
> ...




And, of course, you will deny the obvious racism reflected in those words of yours.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice.
> 
> But in a system of racism unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path, I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> I'm doing him no favors. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles strategies of resistance to them can steel himself against the shit that he will face




Instilling low expectations and a sense of helplessness in young people is an insidious form of neglect and abuse.


----------



## Unkotare

There is a short list of words I never tolerate in my classes or on my team. Among them is "fair."


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> In fact, downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work, intelligence and ability are all that will matter, they might slack up.
> 
> They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their e...




You won't see me denying racism exists. Everyone - whatever they look like - faces obstacles in life, and anyone who slacks off stands a better chance of failure than success. Hard work, intelligence, and ability matter more than anything else in America, but opportunity does not guarantee outcome.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
:And you whine when I point out that weak, spineless attitude (again, your CHOICE) is not how a man faces the world. You're a victim - of yourself - because you *need* to be"

There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white.

He thought that blk ppl acted like victims and spineless. All of that tough talk whites like 2 do.

He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse.

So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. 

He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.

This is him.






After one week he was done.

Even though he was going to do it for about 4 months around the country.

As a White man he looks and smiles at White people and they smiled back. 

As a Black man ? Whites looked away, n locked their doors.

The police would stop him just walking down the street.

Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not

By his second day in he was in tears.

Oprah did a programme about it.

This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics because they can't handle racism for a minute


----------



## Unkotare

And?

He was copying John Griffin, btw.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And how come you don't accuse the likes of Correll n harmonica n mudwhistle n ... and others on USMB who are always talking about how whites are victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, black crime, Islam, ISIS n coronavirus.
> 
> They love being victims. But you're silence is deafening with them. I dont see any "You're not a man" "You're a cry baby"
> 
> None of that talk with them. Eh ?
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do - ALL THE TIME. You're too damn busy feeling sorry for yourself to pay attention.
Click to expand...



I can attest to that. Unkontare and I have gone at it many times. More than you and I, Paul, for that matter.


----------



## Lumpy 1

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


So true Biff


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *"You want to know which race is the most violent? The human race, dumbasses. Human beings, of any and all 'races' are violent, irrational, aggressive animals. You might as well bicker over whose shit stinks the most" *
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism,...._​




I stopped reading there. Whoever would write such idiocy is not worthy of being read.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> There is a short list of words I never tolerate in my classes or on my team. Among them is "fair."



I always say "fair is for games between friends".


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.
> 
> However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.
> 
> So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.
> 
> You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.
Click to expand...

You aren't native american. You are white with a little native american blood. Native Americans owned black slaves trying to get in good with whites. Why you whites always want to lie bothers me. So while you have sold out, other native americans are still fighting for the rights they have been denied. And that is what people who have self respect do. You have none.

Nobody needs to read what you tell us. Some of us have advanced degrees and have lived a hell of a life and not sold out. You are a loser. This is about creating a future where this shit ends, not living a life where you accumulate shit you can't take with you. So while you have lived a great life, when you go, your people will still be in the same position because those like you sold out.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it.
Click to expand...

We all have a higher IQ  than you do. And our record of violence is far less.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "You want to know which race is the most violent? The human race, dumbasses. Human beings, of any and all 'races' are violent, irrational, aggressive animals. You might as well bicker over whose shit stinks the most"
> 
> What you're saying is right in the abstract, but wrong in context
> 
> Telling someone to brush their teeth everyday is right in the abstract but to tell that someone who has had their teeth smashed out in a car accident, in that context, that advice is awful.
> 
> I live in a global system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness. So unlike you I can't afford to be all "Were all human beings. Let's all hold hands"
> 
> NO.
> 
> I live in a world were I'm a black man, first and a human being second or last. I didn’t ask to be seen this way, but that’s the way it is
> 
> In a perfect world skin color wouldn’t matter and yes we would all be human beings. But race is like is money.
> 
> A $100 has no intrinsic value and meaning. It only has value and meaning bcoz everyone agrees that it value and meaning n acts accordingly.
> 
> Race is the same thing.
> 
> This is reality. Skin color matters. This society values white skin like it values money and material things.
> 
> At the same time the same society devalues dark skin for no logical reason. Yet, they devalue it so much, they even try to turn it into a legitimate science.
> 
> Its not the differences that cause racism nor does it lie in noticing or not noticing them  it is how we deal with those differences that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, skin color doesn't matter.  Not like it did in the past.  This is the 2000's.  Not the 1960's.  Now if race comes up it's because people have to go out of their way to make it happen.
> 
> Obviously there are enclaves of stupidity, but reasonable people avoid them.
Click to expand...

More lies. We have a thread here made up by a white boy about black names and this idiot wants to talk about how skin color doesn't matter because it's the 2000's not 1960.

Talk about delusional.


----------



## IM2

DOTR said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no. The root of the problem is how blacks behave in school. Every business knows when they get a resume from Shaquille, youre going to get an uneducated and disruptive and undisciplined worker.
> 
> It's up to the black community to change that perception. Threats won't work. Just raise the next generation better than the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I fought LSU over room assignments for my daughter one of the housing deans said "looks like you are being racist". I held up the assignment list with the name "Shaniqua" on it and said "do you see race listed on this form"? She got really really red in the face.
> 
> The misery of being a liberal and having to pretend to be stupider than you really are! It was sweet to behold.
Click to expand...

You are a racist.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.
> 
> However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.
> 
> So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.
> 
> You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't native american. You are white with a little native american blood. Native Americans owned black slaves trying to get in good with whites. ....
Click to expand...



LOL!!! When indians owned slaves, it was still whiteys fault?!

LOL!!!


----------



## DGS49

White "boy"?  I'm 70 years old.  I was a boy 60 years ago.

Yes the thread is "made up."  I should have posted a link to news of an arrest of some "Black" person with a preposterous name being arrested.

Every "race" is evil. Every "race" is violent.  It is in the natural order of things.  It is up to us to identify which cultures have overcome evil and violence, and see what factors have caused that.  In most cases it is organized religion of one form or another.  The cultures/countries that are avowedly atheistic invariably devolve into cruel kleptocracies, like the Soviet Union, North Korea, Cuba, and so on.

It is no surprise that so much of the "scamming" that plagues our country comes out of Russians - a population that was raised in atheism.  Many of them have no "soul."


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
"Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"

Call me intellectually inferior all day

I dont give a shit about that.

All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r

What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll
"I can attest to that. Unkotare and I have gone at it many times. More than you and I, Paul, for that matter"

So both of you bitches have gone at it ?

Ok.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.



What makes you think I am white?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"
> 
> *Call me intellectually inferior all day*
> 
> *I dont give a shit about that.*
> 
> All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r
> 
> What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?



Of course you don't!   You get called  "dumbass" enough, you actually start living down to the name.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I dont give a shit about that.
> 
> All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r
> 
> What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?


Well unlike you, i wouldnt think beating people up is an option?


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> White "boy"?  I'm 70 years old.  I was a boy 60 years ago.
> 
> Yes the thread is "made up."  I should have posted a link to news of an arrest of some "Black" person with a preposterous name being arrested.
> 
> Every "race" is evil. Every "race" is violent.  It is in the natural order of things.  It is up to us to identify which cultures have overcome evil and violence, and see what factors have caused that.  In most cases it is organized religion of one form or another.  The cultures/countries that are avowedly atheistic invariably devolve into cruel kleptocracies, like the Soviet Union, North Korea, Cuba, and so on.
> 
> It is no surprise that so much of the "scamming" that plagues our country comes out of Russians - a population that was raised in atheism.  Many of them have no "soul."


So you're an old ass white racist. Every race is not anything. Your argument is weak. Your race has not overcome violence. This nation has not practiced Christianity. This is why we are facing this current plague. Our country has over 800,000 infected people, that's more than the next 5 top countries combined. You talk of kleptocracies and I laugh as you point your fingers at other countries while it happens here.

Your thread was a race bait thread and it should have been moved to the rubber room. Seek a solution to end  the racism in your culture, because that's the problem and people like  you have continued this problem to exist throughout your entire lives. You were born during jim crow, you keep racism alive, you excuse it with this sorry ass every race has this or that to justify it, then you deny it by saying its a thing of the past. Stop lying to yourself white boy.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I dont give a shit about that.
> 
> All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r
> 
> What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well unlike you, i wouldnt think beating people up is an option?
Click to expand...

Yes you do. Stop the lies. White males are the most violent demographic in our country annually. The annual number of assaults and battery arrests prove this.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "I can attest to that. Unkotare and I have gone at it many times. More than you and I, Paul, for that matter"
> 
> So both of you bitches have gone at it ?
> 
> Ok.




You made a point, and it was wrong. A minor point, yet you can't admit it.


YOu are the bitch here.


----------



## Paul Essien

Admiral Rockwell Tory
"What makes you think I am white?"

Well I'm assuming you called yourself after former Nazi KKK leader George Lincoln Rockwell

That's a bit of a giveway to you being white or certainly being able to.pass 4 white.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory
> "What makes you think I am white?"
> 
> Well I'm assuming you called yourself famous KKK leader George Rockwell
> 
> That's a bit of a giveway to you being white or certainly being able to.pass 4 white.



You are dumber than a fucking fence post.

Rockwell Torrey was a character in Otto Preminger's movie, "_In Harm's Way_".  John Wayne plays a WWII Navy officer in command of  cruiser that gets torpedoed right after Pearl Harbor and is later given a task force command in the south Pacific.

I was a naval officer and my father and I watched this movie numerous times when I was  kid, one of my fondest memories of him.

Now, if you don't feel incredibly stupid, you should!


----------



## Paul Essien

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory
> "What makes you think I am white?"
> 
> Well I'm assuming you called yourself famous KKK leader George Rockwell
> 
> That's a bit of a giveway to you being white or certainly being able to.pass 4 white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumber than a fucking fence post.
> 
> Rockwell Torrey was a character in Otto Preminger's movie, "_In Harm's Way_".  John Wayne plays a WWII Navy officer in command of  cruiser that gets torpedoed right after Pearl Harbor and is later given a task force command in the south Pacific.
> 
> I was a naval officer and my father and I watched this movie numerous times when I was  kid, one of my fondest memories of him.
> 
> Now, if you don't feel incredibly stupid, you should!
Click to expand...

I don't believe you. I believe you named him after George Lincoln Rockwell.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "I can attest to that. Unkotare and I have gone at it many times. More than you and I, Paul, for that matter"
> 
> So both of you bitches have gone at it ?
> 
> Ok.



Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I dont give a shit about that.
> 
> All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r
> 
> What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well unlike you, i wouldnt think beating people up is an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do. Stop the lies. White males are the most violent demographic in our country annually. The annual number of assaults and battery arrests prove this.
Click to expand...

Your willful innumeracy is disappointing.


----------



## westwall

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.
> 
> However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.
> 
> So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.
> 
> You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't native american. You are white with a little native american blood. Native Americans owned black slaves trying to get in good with whites. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! When indians owned slaves, it was still whiteys fault?!
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 326927
Click to expand...








Was it whiteys fault when blacks owned slaves too?  These people are either just really, really, stupid, or trolls.

I can't figure out which one yet.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.
> 
> However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.
> 
> So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.
> 
> You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't native american. You are white with a little native american blood. Native Americans owned black slaves trying to get in good with whites. Why you whites always want to lie bothers me. So while you have sold out, other native americans are still fighting for the rights they have been denied. And that is what people who have self respect do. You have none.
> 
> Nobody needs to read what you tell us. Some of us have advanced degrees and have lived a hell of a life and not sold out. You are a loser. This is about creating a future where this shit ends, not living a life where you accumulate shit you can't take with you. So while you have lived a great life, when you go, your people will still be in the same position because those like you sold out.
Click to expand...







People who whine about crimes done to their great grand parents,  and ignore the advances that have been made towards racial equality,  are infants.

You should grow up.


----------



## Unkotare

westwall said:


> ... These people are either just really, really, stupid, or trolls.
> 
> I can't figure out which one yet.


The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."

I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill you for it.


----------



## Correll

westwall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.
> 
> However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.
> 
> So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.
> 
> You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't native american. You are white with a little native american blood. Native Americans owned black slaves trying to get in good with whites. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! When indians owned slaves, it was still whiteys fault?!
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 326927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it whiteys fault when blacks owned slaves too?  These people are either just really, really, stupid, or trolls.
> 
> I can't figure out which one yet.
Click to expand...



Everything is whitey's fault. 

It is so boring. And unhealthy for EVERYONE.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.








Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people. 

No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.

The supposed "non violent" race.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont [sic] know why you talk me [sic] like that when you know I could kill [sic] for it.



That would be much more intimidating if you could construct a sentence with proper grammar, spelling, and syntax. Care to try again? Maybe you could regale us all with another of your insightful racial theories about single combat.


----------



## Correll

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
Click to expand...



It is almost like he is full of shit.


----------



## westwall

Correll said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
Click to expand...









He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence. 

Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
"Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.

No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"

Bitch.

In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.

You attack your enemy every which way you can.

So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.

So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.


----------



## Correll

westwall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
Click to expand...




I've often said, that liberals have the self awareness of a potted plant.


A dead potted plant.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont [sic] know why you talk me [sic] like that when you know I could kill you for it.



You haven't corrected all the errors yet. Edit a little more. Also, if you want your threat to be effective, you're going to need more specific details. Exactly how would you do it, tough guy? Would you just rely on the 'power' of your skin color?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.




Except that, on some level, you know that all your talk of "white supremacy" is just bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH ....



I get the feeling you are 'high' right now. A little wake and bake this morning, champ?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.











Yes, you said that unkotare had said something that in your infantile mind made it okay for you to kill him, I suppose.  Or maybe you would go out and find some random white woman or child to kill to vent your rage because a white dude is too threatening to you.

You have basically said it's okay for white people to be killed by blacks for crimes done a century ago.

You don't debate anything intellectually because you are incapable of original thought.  Everything you post is screed from some black racist, like you, whining about long ago crimes which somehow legitimizes your crimes now.

Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.

You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"That would be much more intimidating if you could construct a sentence with proper grammar, spelling, and syntax. Care to try again? Maybe you could regale us all with another of your insightful racial theories about single combat"

No combat. Because you've gotta have heart to go toe to toe with me dude and you dont.

So If you stop running you're fking mouth, I'll spare you


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I dont give a shit about that.
> 
> All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r
> 
> What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well unlike you, i wouldnt think beating people up is an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do. Stop the lies. White males are the most violent demographic in our country annually. The annual number of assaults and battery arrests prove this.
Click to expand...

You need to go back and look at the numbers if you believe that horseshit.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That would be much more intimidating if you could construct a sentence with proper grammar, spelling, and syntax. Care to try again? Maybe you could regale us all with another of your insightful racial theories about single combat"
> 
> No combat. Because you've gotta have heart to go toe to toe with me dude and you dont.
> 
> So If you stop running you're fking mouth, I'll spare you










You'll spare him what exactly?  A terrible meme war?  Wake up dude,  you internet tough guys are all the same.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That would be much more intimidating if you could construct a sentence with proper grammar, spelling, and syntax. Care to try again? Maybe you could regale us all with another of your insightful racial theories about single combat"
> 
> No combat. Because you've gotta have heart to go toe to toe with me dude and you dont.
> 
> So If you stop running you're fking mouth, I'll spare you



No thanks, don't bother "sparing" me. I am pretty confident that I wouldn't spill a drop of beer making a fool of you, champ. But hey, let's promote the peace instead. It's much more productive, don't you think?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That would be much more intimidating if you could construct a sentence with proper grammar, spelling, and syntax. Care to try again? Maybe you could regale us all with another of your insightful racial theories about single combat"
> 
> No combat. Because you've gotta have heart to go toe to toe with me dude and you dont.
> 
> So If you stop running you're fking mouth, I'll spare you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, don't bother "sparing" me. I am pretty confident that I wouldn't spill a drop of beer making a fool of you, champ. But hey, let's promote the peace instead. It's much more productive, don't you think?
Click to expand...



He needs an "external" enemy to blame the problems of the black community on.

So, from his perspective, no, peace is not more productive.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill you for it.


Yeah, i saw that movie too.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
"Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.

You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"

No white man is African.

And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here




Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.

Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill you for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i saw that movie too.
Click to expand...




General Zod is gonna come after him for plagiarism!


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
Click to expand...

Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.

If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.

I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



You were born in Africa?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "That’s exactly the sort of reasoning that, when pointed in the other direction, gets your fellow racist im2’s panties in a bunch"
> 
> That's what the white supremacists like Correll n harmonica n westwall n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory do if IM2 or me point out racism, all they do is try and move argument from what whites do, to what they think blks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am Native American.   My people have been screwed over, in many ways, worse than yours.
> 
> However, instead of becoming a drunk "stay around the fort", I decided that these whites weren't the same as the whites who had harmed my people, and instead of living in the past, I figured if you can't beat them, join them.
> 
> So I have gone to school and earned an advanced degree and I have lived a hell of a fun life.  I honor my forbears, but I am not chained to them.
> 
> You are.  A former slave named Elijah Marrs wrote a memoir.  You should read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't native american. You are white with a little native american blood. Native Americans owned black slaves trying to get in good with whites. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! When indians owned slaves, it was still whiteys fault?!
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 326927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it whiteys fault when blacks owned slaves too?  These people are either just really, really, stupid, or trolls.
> 
> I can't figure out which one yet.
Click to expand...

So here we are again at the disingenuous posts about blacks owning slaves. You were shown how that was and therefore you can stop trying to use that in an argument defending white racism.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you said that unkotare had said something that in your infantile mind made it okay for you to kill him, I suppose.  Or maybe you would go out and find some random white woman or child to kill to vent your rage because a white dude is too threatening to you.
> 
> You have basically said it's okay for white people to be killed by blacks for crimes done a century ago.
> 
> You don't debate anything intellectually because you are incapable of original thought.  Everything you post is screed from some black racist, like you, whining about long ago crimes which somehow legitimizes your crimes now.
> 
> Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation.
Click to expand...

Zimbabwe was crushed by sanctions done by white nations led by the US once Mugabe decided to take the land whites stole from them . That's the type of infantile thinking that has ruined Africa, and youR ignorance in repeating this without mentioning the sanctions shows a willingness to dishonestly make things up in order to make whites look superior.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
Click to expand...

The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Yeah, thats great and all, but you guys are shitting the bed when it comes to IQ tests and every other intellectual endeavor, but if bragging about how violent you people are floats your boat, then go for it"
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I dont give a shit about that.
> 
> All I want to know from all u guys running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r
> 
> What do you do with a race of ppl who your claiming are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well unlike you, i wouldnt think beating people up is an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do. Stop the lies. White males are the most violent demographic in our country annually. The annual number of assaults and battery arrests prove this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to go back and look at the numbers if you believe that horseshit.
Click to expand...

As I stated White males are  the most violent demographic in our country on an annual basis. The UCR proves this to be true every year.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
Click to expand...



Sure they are. Plenty of white people have been living in Africa for generations. Your racism does not change that.


I was not complaining of their tactics. I was laughing at their poor results.


They ruined their own sources of food, in their blind hate.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
Click to expand...







The records of blacks is too.  The difference is whites are becoming less violent overall, while blacks are static.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
Click to expand...



If you really believed that, you would be too afraid to shoot your mouth off like you do.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here









No, you don't.   You are a parrot.  Ancient Egyptians were semitic, so they were white.  South Africa was populated by whites long before blacks ever set foot there.

But that has no bearing on the Zimbabwe catastrophe.  That is blacks not knowing how to farm.  Pure and simple.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records of blacks is too.  The difference is whites are becoming less violent overall, while blacks are static.
Click to expand...

Wrong. When we talk about violence in America alone, whites have an insurmountable lead that has not reduced. And if we talk on a worldwide leave, you can just forget about arguing if you are white.

The UCR shows us every year that what you claim is false.  Because if you are native American, you are as likely to get gunned down by a white cop while unarmed as blacks. And hate crimes against blacks by whites every year are not reducing. Leave your delusion son.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
Click to expand...











Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Urban blacks are not credited with much education
> But they do come up with original names
> 
> The best that highly educated whites can come up with are John, James, Theresa, Mary


Original names look nice on a welfare check.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't.   You are a parrot.  Ancient Egyptians were semitic, so they were white.  South Africa was populated by whites long before blacks ever set foot there.
> 
> But that has no bearing on the Zimbabwe catastrophe.  That is blacks not knowing how to farm.  Pure and simple.
Click to expand...

All of what you posted is untrue.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records of blacks is too.  The difference is whites are becoming less violent overall, while blacks are static.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. When we talk about violence in America alone, whites have an insurmountable lead that has not reduced. And if we talk on a worldwide leave, you can just forget about arguing if you are white.
> 
> The UCR shows us every year that what you claim is false.  Because if you are native American, you are as likely to get gunned down by a white cop while unarmed as blacks. And hate crimes against blacks by whites every year are not reducing. Leave your delusion son.
Click to expand...







A laughable assertion.   I am more likely to be struck by lightning,  while being attacked by a shark, than getting shot by a white cop.

The same as you.  Unless you are an inner city gang banger that is.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
Click to expand...

Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you said that unkotare had said something that in your infantile mind made it okay for you to kill him, I suppose.  Or maybe you would go out and find some random white woman or child to kill to vent your rage because a white dude is too threatening to you.
> 
> You have basically said it's okay for white people to be killed by blacks for crimes done a century ago.
> 
> You don't debate anything intellectually because you are incapable of original thought.  Everything you post is screed from some black racist, like you, whining about long ago crimes which somehow legitimizes your crimes now.
> 
> Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimbabwe was crushed by sanctions done by white nations led by the US once Mugabe decided to take the land whites stole from them . That's the type of infantile thinking that has ruined Africa, and youR ignorance in repeating this without mentioning the sanctions shows a willingness to dishonestly make things up in order to make whites look superior.
Click to expand...








No it wasn't you lying idiot.  Once mugabe took over those sanctions were lifted.  Zimbabwe is starving because they kicked the farmers off of their land.

Only a stupid idiot, like you, tries to blame the UN for that.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records of blacks is too.  The difference is whites are becoming less violent overall, while blacks are static.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. When we talk about violence in America alone, whites have an insurmountable lead that has not reduced. And if we talk on a worldwide leave, you can just forget about arguing if you are white.
> 
> The UCR shows us every year that what you claim is false.  Because if you are native American, you are as likely to get gunned down by a white cop while unarmed as blacks. And hate crimes against blacks by whites every year are not reducing. Leave your delusion son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.   I am more likely to be struck by lightning,  while being attacked by a shark, than getting shot by a white cop.
> 
> The same as you.  Unless you are an inner city gang banger that is.
Click to expand...


Your opinion doesn't mean shit. Learn the mother fucking facts before you fuck with me.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
Click to expand...










He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa. 

Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.

We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records of blacks is too.  The difference is whites are becoming less violent overall, while blacks are static.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. When we talk about violence in America alone, whites have an insurmountable lead that has not reduced. And if we talk on a worldwide leave, you can just forget about arguing if you are white.
> 
> The UCR shows us every year that what you claim is false.  Because if you are native American, you are as likely to get gunned down by a white cop while unarmed as blacks. And hate crimes against blacks by whites every year are not reducing. Leave your delusion son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.   I am more likely to be struck by lightning,  while being attacked by a shark, than getting shot by a white cop.
> 
> The same as you.  Unless you are an inner city gang banger that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion doesn't mean shit. Learn the mother fucking facts before you fuck with me.
> View attachment 326988
Click to expand...











My opinion is far more accurate than the shit you post.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you said that unkotare had said something that in your infantile mind made it okay for you to kill him, I suppose.  Or maybe you would go out and find some random white woman or child to kill to vent your rage because a white dude is too threatening to you.
> 
> You have basically said it's okay for white people to be killed by blacks for crimes done a century ago.
> 
> You don't debate anything intellectually because you are incapable of original thought.  Everything you post is screed from some black racist, like you, whining about long ago crimes which somehow legitimizes your crimes now.
> 
> Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimbabwe was crushed by sanctions done by white nations led by the US once Mugabe decided to take the land whites stole from them . That's the type of infantile thinking that has ruined Africa, and youR ignorance in repeating this without mentioning the sanctions shows a willingness to dishonestly make things up in order to make whites look superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't you lying idiot.  Once mugabe took over those sanctions were lifted.  Zimbabwe is starving because they kicked the farmers off of their land.
> 
> Only a stupid idiot, like you, tries to blame the UN for that.
Click to expand...

Wrong. First off the Africans had been farming there for several thousand years. So they knew how to farm. Second, if whites had not illegally taken over this land and imposed an authoritarian regime, there would have been no Mugabe. So you see you fucking idiot, you want to dismiss the root causes of things then comment on anything that makes whites look good.

Land redistribution re-emerged as the main issue for the ZANU–PF government around 1997. Despite the existence of a "willing-buyer-willing-seller" land reform programme since the 1980s, *the minority white Zimbabwean population of around 0.6% continued to hold 70% of the country's most fertile agricultural land.**[*77]

In 2000, the government pressed ahead with its Fast Track Land Reform programme, a policy involving compulsory land acquisition aimed at redistributing land from the minority white population to the majority black population.[78] Confiscations of white farmland,* continuous droughts, *and a serious drop in external finance and other supports led to a sharp decline in agricultural exports, which were traditionally the country's leading export-producing sector.[78] Some 58,000 independent black farmers have since experienced limited success in reviving the gutted cash crop sectors through efforts on a smaller scale.[79]

President Mugabe and the ZANU–PF party leadership found themselves beset by a wide range of international sanctions.[80] In 2002, the nation was suspended from the Commonwealth of Nations due to the reckless farm seizures and blatant election tampering.[81] The following year, Zimbabwean officials voluntarily terminated its Commonwealth membership.[82] The Zimbabwe Democracy and Economic Recovery Act of 2001 (ZDERA) went into effect in 2002, creating a credit freeze of the Zimbabwean government through Section 4 C, Multilateral Financing Restriction. The bill was sponsored by Bill Frist, and co-sponsored by US senators Hillary Clinton, Joe Biden, Russ Feingold and Jesse Helms. Through ZDERA Section 4C, the Secretary of the Treasury is ordered to direct US Directors at the International Financial Institutions listed in Section 3, "to oppose and vote against-- (1) any extension by the respective institution of any loan, credit, or guarantee to the Government of Zimbabwe; or (2) any cancellation or reduction of indebtedness owed by the Government of Zimbabwe to the United States or any international financial institution."[83]

By 2003, the country's economy had collapsed. It's estimated that up to a quarter of Zimbabwe's 11 million people had fled the country. Three-quarters of the remaining Zimbabweans were living on less than one US dollar a day.









						Zimbabwe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa.
> 
> Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.
> 
> We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.
Click to expand...


You said you were a native American a few minutes ago, now you are white. Make up your mind son.  You guys aren't further down anything. You lag behind. The only thing you guys have done is create better ways of killing people and you use that threat to claim your superiority. That's not superiority white boy. That's called scared shitless of everybody else. If this country was what you claim, we would not be arguing now. So stop lying to yourself. I was born here, and again it seems that whites like you don't get the fact that we too have first amendment rights. Therefore if our grievance is with whites about their racism, we have the right to air our disagreement with it. Now if that is something your white ass can't live with, go find a country full of whites that doesn't recognize the first amendment and live there.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory
> "What makes you think I am white?"
> 
> Well I'm assuming you called yourself famous KKK leader George Rockwell
> 
> That's a bit of a giveway to you being white or certainly being able to.pass 4 white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumber than a fucking fence post.
> 
> Rockwell Torrey was a character in Otto Preminger's movie, "_In Harm's Way_".  John Wayne plays a WWII Navy officer in command of  cruiser that gets torpedoed right after Pearl Harbor and is later given a task force command in the south Pacific.
> 
> I was a naval officer and my father and I watched this movie numerous times when I was  kid, one of my fondest memories of him.
> 
> Now, if you don't feel incredibly stupid, you should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you. I believe you named him after George Lincoln Rockwell.
Click to expand...


1st, I have no fucking idea who that is, nor do I care.
2nd: In Harm's Way (1965) - IMDb


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.



Military science?

"You blow up runway the train takes off."

What kind of fucking trains use runays?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa.
> 
> Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.
> 
> We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were a native American a few minutes ago, now you are white. Make up your mind son.  You guys aren't further down anything. You lag behind. The only thing you guys have done is create better ways of killing people and you use that threat to claim your superiority. That's not superiority white boy. That's called scared shitless of everybody else. If this country was what you claim, we would not be arguing now. So stop lying to yourself. I was born here, and again it seems that whites like you don't get the fact that we too have first amendment rights. Therefore if our grievance is with whites about their racism, we have the right to air our disagreement with it. Now if that is something your white ass can't live with, go find a country full of whites that doesn't recognize the first amendment and live there.
Click to expand...








I am 1/4 to 1/2 Shawnee depending on whose family stories you believe.  We are arguing because YOU are a racist.  What exactly do you want?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you. The supposed "non violent" race"
> 
> Bitch.
> 
> In military science. You don't just blow up the plane. You blow up runway the train takes off. You blow up the fuel depot the plane relies on.
> 
> You attack your enemy every which way you can.
> 
> So I attack the white supreamacist from all angles.
> 
> So I can go LOW and I can go HIGH and debate on an intellectually level and if you wanna come on intellectually level to me then you've 2 chances....slim n none.....n slim just left town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you said that unkotare had said something that in your infantile mind made it okay for you to kill him, I suppose.  Or maybe you would go out and find some random white woman or child to kill to vent your rage because a white dude is too threatening to you.
> 
> You have basically said it's okay for white people to be killed by blacks for crimes done a century ago.
> 
> You don't debate anything intellectually because you are incapable of original thought.  Everything you post is screed from some black racist, like you, whining about long ago crimes which somehow legitimizes your crimes now.
> 
> Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimbabwe was crushed by sanctions done by white nations led by the US once Mugabe decided to take the land whites stole from them . That's the type of infantile thinking that has ruined Africa, and youR ignorance in repeating this without mentioning the sanctions shows a willingness to dishonestly make things up in order to make whites look superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't you lying idiot.  Once mugabe took over those sanctions were lifted.  Zimbabwe is starving because they kicked the farmers off of their land.
> 
> Only a stupid idiot, like you, tries to blame the UN for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. First off the Africans had been farming there for several thousand years. So they knew how to farm. Second, if whites had not illegally taken over this land and imposed an authoritarian regime, there would have been no Mugabe. So you see you fucking idiot, you want to dismiss the root causes of things then comment on anything that makes whites look good.
> 
> Land redistribution re-emerged as the main issue for the ZANU–PF government around 1997. Despite the existence of a "willing-buyer-willing-seller" land reform programme since the 1980s, *the minority white Zimbabwean population of around 0.6% continued to hold 70% of the country's most fertile agricultural land.**[*77]
> 
> In 2000, the government pressed ahead with its Fast Track Land Reform programme, a policy involving compulsory land acquisition aimed at redistributing land from the minority white population to the majority black population.[78] Confiscations of white farmland,* continuous droughts, *and a serious drop in external finance and other supports led to a sharp decline in agricultural exports, which were traditionally the country's leading export-producing sector.[78] Some 58,000 independent black farmers have since experienced limited success in reviving the gutted cash crop sectors through efforts on a smaller scale.[79]
> 
> President Mugabe and the ZANU–PF party leadership found themselves beset by a wide range of international sanctions.[80] In 2002, the nation was suspended from the Commonwealth of Nations due to the reckless farm seizures and blatant election tampering.[81] The following year, Zimbabwean officials voluntarily terminated its Commonwealth membership.[82] The Zimbabwe Democracy and Economic Recovery Act of 2001 (ZDERA) went into effect in 2002, creating a credit freeze of the Zimbabwean government through Section 4 C, Multilateral Financing Restriction. The bill was sponsored by Bill Frist, and co-sponsored by US senators Hillary Clinton, Joe Biden, Russ Feingold and Jesse Helms. Through ZDERA Section 4C, the Secretary of the Treasury is ordered to direct US Directors at the International Financial Institutions listed in Section 3, "to oppose and vote against-- (1) any extension by the respective institution of any loan, credit, or guarantee to the Government of Zimbabwe; or (2) any cancellation or reduction of indebtedness owed by the Government of Zimbabwe to the United States or any international financial institution."[83]
> 
> By 2003, the country's economy had collapsed. It's estimated that up to a quarter of Zimbabwe's 11 million people had fled the country. Three-quarters of the remaining Zimbabweans were living on less than one US dollar a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...







No, the DON't know how to farm you blithering fool.  If they did they wouldn't be fucking starving!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "That would be much more intimidating if you could construct a sentence with proper grammar, spelling, and syntax. Care to try again? Maybe you could regale us all with another of your insightful racial theories about single combat"
> 
> No combat. Because you've gotta have heart to go toe to toe with me dude and you dont.
> 
> So If you stop running you're fking mouth, I'll spare you



You could spare us all by just going away.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
Click to expand...


Thousands of years?  2020 - 1492 = 528 years. Not exactly thousands unless you are claiming that Native Americans are African.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
"Ancient Egyptians were semitic, so they were white"

Egyptians were black. I did a post on that

westwall
"South Africa was populated by whites long before blacks ever set foot there"

Lay off the crack pipe. You clown.

How can that be when the first ppl on planet were blk ppl from Africa ?

No white person is African.

westwall
"But that has no bearing on the Zimbabwe catastrophe.  That is blacks not knowing how to farm.  Pure and simple"

The old.

“_Erm. but you know. You _b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”

Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science

Bitch plz.







Whites in SA or Zim can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.

And the land is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Ancient Egyptians were semitic, so they were white"
> 
> Egyptians were black. I did a post on that
> 
> westwall
> "South Africa was populated by whites long before blacks ever set foot there"
> 
> Lay off the crack pipe. You clown.
> 
> How can that be when the first ppl on planet were blk ppl from Africa ?
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> westwall
> "But that has no bearing on the Zimbabwe catastrophe.  That is blacks not knowing how to farm.  Pure and simple"
> 
> The old.
> 
> “_Erm. but you know. You _b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”
> 
> Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science
> 
> Bitch plz.
> 
> View attachment 326996
> View attachment 326997
> Whites in SA or Zim can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.
> 
> And the land is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc.








The southern branch of Egypt, the Nubians were black.  The Northern were semites.  This is well known through genetic research of their mummies.


And you tell me, bitch, why the fuck Zimbabwe is starving now that your brothers are doing the farming, when it was feeding most of Africa with the white farmers?  Huh, bitch?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
"The southern branch of Egypt, the Nubians were black.  The Northern were semites.  This is well known through genetic research of their mummies"

Stop it. Ok ? Stop.

You're picking an argument with the wrong guy. You're talking points sound good on stormfront. They sound good when no one is there to check them.

But dont start acting stupid. Ok ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> ...



Were you born in Africa?

Oh, and are you still "sparing" me? I need to know if I should still be terribly frightened or not. An update is appreciated.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"Were you born in Africa?"

No

westwall
"Oh, and are you still "sparing" me? I need to know if I should still be terribly frightened or not. An update is appreciated"

I done with ya.

Debating with you, is a bit like fighting zombies.....no matter how many times you slap them down, they still keep coming.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "The southern branch of Egypt, the Nubians were black.  The Northern were semites.  This is well known through genetic research of their mummies"
> 
> Stop it. Ok ? Stop.
> 
> You're picking an argument with the wrong guy. You're talking points sound good on stormfront. They sound good when no one is there to check them.
> 
> But dont start acting stupid. Ok ?










No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you.  

However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.

In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Were you born in Africa?"
> 
> No
> 
> westwall
> "Oh, and are you still "sparing" me? I need to know if I should still be terribly frightened or not. An update is appreciated"
> 
> I done with ya.
> 
> Debating with you, is a bit like fighting zombies.....no matter how times you slap them down, they still keep coming.










Good, go run and hide and blame whitey because you can't write a cogent sentence.  I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man.  And I love it.

What are you doing, bitch?  Sitting around smoking pot?

That is why you haven't gotten anywhere.  You're too fucking lazy to work hard to improve your life, so you blame whitey for your laziness.

Piss off punk.  This country doesn't need you.


----------



## Correll

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Were you born in Africa?"
> 
> No
> 
> westwall
> "Oh, and are you still "sparing" me? I need to know if I should still be terribly frightened or not. An update is appreciated"
> 
> I done with ya.
> 
> Debating with you, is a bit like fighting zombies.....no matter how times you slap them down, they still keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, go run and hide and blame whitey because you can't write a cogent sentence.  I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man.  And I love it.
> 
> What are you doing, bitch?  Sitting around smoking pot?
> 
> That is why you haven't gotten anywhere.  You're too fucking lazy to work hard to improve your life, so you blame whitey for your laziness.
> 
> Piss off punk.  This country doesn't need you.
Click to expand...



The wife and I are taking this opportunity to remodel the dining room. We pulled out an old built in, and are replacing it with a new build it, with cool steampunk style lighting.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
"No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you. 

However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.

In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today"

Yeah you're right lol.

Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!







White people like to think that their civilization comes from Greece and Rome but they came from Ancient Egypt.

But if you're marketing a movie, it's the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.

The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians. 

But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.

Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.

With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned. 

WS and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
"I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man"

You're 70 ? Fuck ! You're so old, you probably have an autographed bible and don't go into an antique store, they wont let your prehistoric ass leave!


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you.
> 
> However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.
> 
> In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today"
> 
> Yeah you're right lol.
> 
> Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization comes from Greece and Rome but they came from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> But if you're marketing a movie, it's the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> WS and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?




YOur fantasies about race have infinitely more in common with the White Supremacists than anything Westhall or I have said.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man"
> 
> You're 70 ? Fuck ! You're so old, you probably have an autographed bible and don't go into an antique store, they wont let your prehistoric ass leave!




With age comes wisdom, you young  punk.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you.
> 
> However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.
> 
> In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today"
> 
> Yeah you're right lol.
> 
> Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization comes from Greece and Rome but they came from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> But if you're marketing a movie, it's the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> WS and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?



Man, do you go stone-cold stupid all the way!  There were black Egyptians from SOUTHERN regions of the Nile. Why would Pharaohs from northern regions of the Nile have depicted themselves in paintings as Semitic instead of Black if they were not?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Were you born in Africa?"
> 
> No
> ....



So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I done with ya. [sic]
> 
> ...




So, you hate white people and grammar. Anything else on the list?


----------



## westwall

Correll said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Were you born in Africa?"
> 
> No
> 
> westwall
> "Oh, and are you still "sparing" me? I need to know if I should still be terribly frightened or not. An update is appreciated"
> 
> I done with ya.
> 
> Debating with you, is a bit like fighting zombies.....no matter how times you slap them down, they still keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, go run and hide and blame whitey because you can't write a cogent sentence.  I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man.  And I love it.
> 
> What are you doing, bitch?  Sitting around smoking pot?
> 
> That is why you haven't gotten anywhere.  You're too fucking lazy to work hard to improve your life, so you blame whitey for your laziness.
> 
> Piss off punk.  This country doesn't need you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are taking this opportunity to remodel the dining room. We pulled out an old built in, and are replacing it with a new build it, with cool steampunk style lighting.
Click to expand...







That sounds cool.  We are capitalizing on the fact that our low temps are staying above 32 to get a bunch of gardening done.  We are planting nine rose bushes today, 5 tomorrow, and a bunch of random flowers just for the hell of it.  I also replaced a couple of my apple trees that died.  Damn beetles!


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you.
> 
> However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.
> 
> In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today"
> 
> Yeah you're right lol.
> 
> Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization comes from Greece and Rome but they came from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> But if you're marketing a movie, it's the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> WS and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you.
> 
> However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.
> 
> In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today"
> 
> Yeah you're right lol.
> 
> Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization comes from Greece and Rome but they came from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> But if you're marketing a movie, it's the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> WS and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?









Yes, there were some black pharaohs.   But they weren't all black.  You need to crack a real book sometime.  NatGeo used to be real good, now they produce candy for the uneducated.  

You people claim all civilization came from you but have not one bit of factual evidence to support it because you never learned how to write.

If you had there would be evidence.  The first mega cities were nowhere near where the archeologists once thought, there were actually in the Ukraine.   They predate the Assyrians by 1000 years.

But, other than their massive cities, and pottery we know very little....because they didn't write.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man"
> 
> You're 70 ? Fuck ! You're so old, you probably have an autographed bible and don't go into an antique store, they wont let your prehistoric ass leave!









This 70 year old man would drive your scrawny little ass into the dirt.  You couldn't keep up with me if you tried, and I love antiques.   I however am only considered "vintage".  You have to be 100 years old to be classified as an antique.


----------



## Correll

westwall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Were you born in Africa?"
> 
> No
> 
> westwall
> "Oh, and are you still "sparing" me? I need to know if I should still be terribly frightened or not. An update is appreciated"
> 
> I done with ya.
> 
> Debating with you, is a bit like fighting zombies.....no matter how times you slap them down, they still keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, go run and hide and blame whitey because you can't write a cogent sentence.  I am productive.  In fact we are planting Rose's today.  Lots of digging for this 70 year old man.  And I love it.
> 
> What are you doing, bitch?  Sitting around smoking pot?
> 
> That is why you haven't gotten anywhere.  You're too fucking lazy to work hard to improve your life, so you blame whitey for your laziness.
> 
> Piss off punk.  This country doesn't need you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I are taking this opportunity to remodel the dining room. We pulled out an old built in, and are replacing it with a new build it, with cool steampunk style lighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cool.  We are capitalizing on the fact that our low temps are staying above 32 to get a bunch of gardening done.  We are planting nine rose bushes today, 5 tomorrow, and a bunch of random flowers just for the hell of it.  I also replaced a couple of my apple trees that died.  Damn beetles!
Click to expand...



The wife and the kid did some gardening last week. This week remodel, next week being lazy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"

They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.

If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.

Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.





Because they did shit like this.





So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.




Your racism makes you a soulless monster.


----------



## Unkotare

westwall said:


> ...
> 
> But, other than their massive cities, and pottery we know very little....because they didn't write.




Isn't that just the way? They never write, they never call...


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. ...



Of course they are. You're only American because you were born in America, and that is much more recent than the scenario I described.

You could say they are not Bantu, or Swahili, or Pygmy, but that is another matter.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.










Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge. 

Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa.
> 
> Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.
> 
> We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were a native American a few minutes ago, now you are white. Make up your mind son.  You guys aren't further down anything. You lag behind. The only thing you guys have done is create better ways of killing people and you use that threat to claim your superiority. That's not superiority white boy. That's called scared shitless of everybody else. If this country was what you claim, we would not be arguing now. So stop lying to yourself. I was born here, and again it seems that whites like you don't get the fact that we too have first amendment rights. Therefore if our grievance is with whites about their racism, we have the right to air our disagreement with it. Now if that is something your white ass can't live with, go find a country full of whites that doesn't recognize the first amendment and live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 1/4 to 1/2 Shawnee depending on whose family stories you believe.  We are arguing because YOU are a racist.  What exactly do you want?
Click to expand...

We are arguing because you are a racist. I am 1/8th Cherokee so we all can claim to be native American but the reality is that I am black. You are calling me a racist because I point out white racism. That's how delusional you are. You are white and you use the claim of being a native American in order to try dismissing arguments of racism from blacks. Some native americans don't pretend to be so only when they can dismiss the arguments about white racism by blacks.

*A Conversation With Native Americans on Race | Op-Docs*

Find some pride son. If you are truly native, you descend from a great people. Stop sucking the white mans dick.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
Click to expand...

Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa.
> 
> Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.
> 
> We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were a native American a few minutes ago, now you are white. Make up your mind son.  You guys aren't further down anything. You lag behind. The only thing you guys have done is create better ways of killing people and you use that threat to claim your superiority. That's not superiority white boy. That's called scared shitless of everybody else. If this country was what you claim, we would not be arguing now. So stop lying to yourself. I was born here, and again it seems that whites like you don't get the fact that we too have first amendment rights. Therefore if our grievance is with whites about their racism, we have the right to air our disagreement with it. Now if that is something your white ass can't live with, go find a country full of whites that doesn't recognize the first amendment and live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 1/4 to 1/2 Shawnee depending on whose family stories you believe.  We are arguing because YOU are a racist.  What exactly do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are arguing because you are a racist. I am 1/8th Cherokee so we all can claim to be native American but the reality is that I am black. You are calling me a racist because I point out white racism. That's how delusional you are. You are white and you use the claim of being a native American in order to try dismissing arguments of racism from blacks. Some native americans don't pretend to be so only when they can dismiss the arguments about white racism by blacks.
> 
> *A Conversation With Native Americans on Race | Op-Docs*
> 
> Find some pride son. If you are truly native, you descend from a great people. Stop sucking the white mans dick.
Click to expand...




You are the racist. And an asshole.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
Click to expand...



I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa.
> 
> Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.
> 
> We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were a native American a few minutes ago, now you are white. Make up your mind son.  You guys aren't further down anything. You lag behind. The only thing you guys have done is create better ways of killing people and you use that threat to claim your superiority. That's not superiority white boy. That's called scared shitless of everybody else. If this country was what you claim, we would not be arguing now. So stop lying to yourself. I was born here, and again it seems that whites like you don't get the fact that we too have first amendment rights. Therefore if our grievance is with whites about their racism, we have the right to air our disagreement with it. Now if that is something your white ass can't live with, go find a country full of whites that doesn't recognize the first amendment and live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 1/4 to 1/2 Shawnee depending on whose family stories you believe.  We are arguing because YOU are a racist.  What exactly do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are arguing because you are a racist. I am 1/8th Cherokee so we all can claim to be native American but the reality is that I am black. You are calling me a racist because I point out white racism. That's how delusional you are. You are white and you use the claim of being a native American in order to try dismissing arguments of racism from blacks. Some native americans don't pretend to be so only when they can dismiss the arguments about white racism by blacks.
> 
> *A Conversation With Native Americans on Race | Op-Docs*
> 
> Find some pride son. If you are truly native, you descend from a great people. Stop sucking the white mans dick.
Click to expand...








No, I call you out as a racist because EVERYTHING you post is an anti white racist screed.

No you are the black version of stormfront.  Both are evil.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those whites have been in African longer that you've been in America.
> 
> Your racism is clear. Your denial of it, cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl have been in America 4 thousands of years. No white man is African.
> 
> If I come into your home n stomp all over you and family n I claim I'm doing this bcoz blks are superior to whites.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is only for blacks.  Is that what you are claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks lived in Africa when the white man stole their land. I believe that is what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said no white people should be in Africa.  Ok.  Cool, no blacks who are unthinking fools, like you, and him should be on any continent but Africa.
> 
> Go away.  Go back to your land.  Make it better.  This country is for people who will work together no matter what creed or color you are.
> 
> We are far from perfect, but we are way the hell further down the evolutionary  road than you fools are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were a native American a few minutes ago, now you are white. Make up your mind son.  You guys aren't further down anything. You lag behind. The only thing you guys have done is create better ways of killing people and you use that threat to claim your superiority. That's not superiority white boy. That's called scared shitless of everybody else. If this country was what you claim, we would not be arguing now. So stop lying to yourself. I was born here, and again it seems that whites like you don't get the fact that we too have first amendment rights. Therefore if our grievance is with whites about their racism, we have the right to air our disagreement with it. Now if that is something your white ass can't live with, go find a country full of whites that doesn't recognize the first amendment and live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 1/4 to 1/2 Shawnee depending on whose family stories you believe.  We are arguing because YOU are a racist.  What exactly do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are arguing because you are a racist. I am 1/8th Cherokee so we all can claim to be native American but the reality is that I am black. You are calling me a racist because I point out white racism. That's how delusional you are. You are white and you use the claim of being a native American in order to try dismissing arguments of racism from blacks. Some native americans don't pretend to be so only when they can dismiss the arguments about white racism by blacks.
> 
> *A Conversation With Native Americans on Race | Op-Docs*
> 
> Find some pride son. If you are truly native, you descend from a great people. Stop sucking the white mans dick.
Click to expand...










I take pride in what I DO.  Not in what my ancestors did.  The difference between you and me is you revel in your black pride, and you are personally a failure.

I took the insults from my fellow classmates,  and decided to beat them at their own game.  

My greatest revenge was the year I paid more in taxes, than what they all made combined.  And I made sure they knew it.

A person's value is not based on what their color is, but by what they do.

You do nothing but whine and snivel.

I grew up.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
Click to expand...








No, they wouldn't.   They would kick his ass and tell him to leave.  I have lived and worked in SA, you've never been there.


----------



## westwall

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
Click to expand...







That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.


----------



## IM2

I suppose this guy was whining and he let his heritage enslave him.

*Russell Means *
Means wanted to build a Native American Republic separate from the United States here in  the so called U.S. I suppose he was a racist too.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
Click to expand...


Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.   They would kick his ass and tell him to leave.  I have lived and worked in SA, you've never been there.
Click to expand...


You are wrong. Part of the reason apartheid in South Africa was due to the pressure from American blacks led by Rev. Leon Sullivan. South African blacks hate American blacks so much , they allowed Obama to speak at Mandelas funeral. You don't know what the fuck you're talking you dumb racist son of a bitch.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
Click to expand...







No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.   They would kick his ass and tell him to leave.  I have lived and worked in SA, you've never been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong. Part of the reason apartheid in South Africa was due to the pressure from American blacks led by Rev. Leon Sullivan. South African blacks hate American blacks so much , they allowed Obama to speak at Mandelas funeral. You don't know what the fuck you're talking you dumb racist son of a bitch.
Click to expand...










Ummmm, he was the president.   Moron.  If you are a black with money, they love it when you go there and show off.

They fleece rich blacks all of the time.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
Click to expand...

He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
Click to expand...









Yeah it does. Like I said, you ain't never been there.  I have.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.   They would kick his ass and tell him to leave.  I have lived and worked in SA, you've never been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong. Part of the reason apartheid in South Africa was due to the pressure from American blacks led by Rev. Leon Sullivan. South African blacks hate American blacks so much , they allowed Obama to speak at Mandelas funeral. You don't know what the fuck you're talking you dumb racist son of a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, he was the president.   Moron.  If you are a black with money, they love it when you go there and show off.
> 
> They fleece rich blacks all of the time.
Click to expand...


Again, you are wrong. I know that for a fact. Whites like  you love to make up these stories but black south Africans I have met never have shown me that kind of disrespect. And when I was in Zimbabwe I was treated with great respect as well.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll
:Your racism makes you a soulless monster"

No racism. The blks in SA should treat white people exactly how they treat and have delighted in treating black ppl.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
Click to expand...

No white man is Anerican either.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does. Like I said, you ain't never been there.  I have.
Click to expand...

I have been to Zimbabwe. That's close enough and I know that you are wrong. Whites like you make up these stories while Africans in every African nation seek out partnerships with black businesses and organizations. I know this from experience.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican [sic] either.
Click to expand...



You are quite confused, and not just by the English language.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
Click to expand...








Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.

That makes you insane.


----------



## Unkotare

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
Click to expand...



What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?


----------



## westwall

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?
Click to expand...






Him, im2, asslips, they are all the same.  They chose to blame whitey for their miserable lives and do nothing on their own to make their lives better.

What miserable way to live.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him, im2, asslips, they are all the same.  They chose to blame whitey for their miserable lives and do nothing on their own to make their lives better.
> 
> What miserable way to live.
Click to expand...

Wrong again. But the truth is that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. This can be proven and has been proven.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
Click to expand...

Actually it pretty much makes him right. You ought to know this since you are native american.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him, im2, asslips, they are all the same.  They chose to blame whitey for their miserable lives and do nothing on their own to make their lives better.
> 
> What miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. But the truth is that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. This can be proven and has been proven.
Click to expand...







It certainly was for a long time.  Now, you are your own worst enemy.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it pretty much makes him right. You ought to know this since you are native american.
Click to expand...







No, it actually doesn't.

Riddle me this.  What exactly do you want?  You make all of these posts but to what end?  So far i see nothing constructive in any of your posts, just a constant sniveling about how bad the white man is.  So, what do you want?  I believe paul wants to kill all white people.  At least he wants to kill all white people in Africa.  But what do you want?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him, im2, asslips, they are all the same.  They chose to blame whitey for their miserable lives and do nothing on their own to make their lives better.
> 
> What miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. But the truth is that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. This can be proven and has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly was for a long time.  Now, you are your own worst enemy.
Click to expand...

It is still today. We have never, EVER been our own worst enemy. That's delusional white racism coming from you.

Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it pretty much makes him right. You ought to know this since you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it actually doesn't.
> 
> Riddle me this.  What exactly do you want?  You make all of these posts but to what end?  So far i see nothing constructive in any of your posts, just a constant sniveling about how bad the white man is.  So, what do you want?  I believe paul wants to kill all white people.  At least he wants to kill all white people in Africa.  But what do you want?
Click to expand...

Actually it does. So why are you asking me  this in a thread started by a white boy who was denigrating us because of names blacks give their children? Why do you ignore that to ask me such a question you miserable racist son of a bitch?


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it pretty much makes him right. You ought to know this since you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it actually doesn't.
> 
> Riddle me this.  What exactly do you want?  You make all of these posts but to what end?  So far i see nothing constructive in any of your posts, just a constant sniveling about how bad the white man is.  So, what do you want?  I believe paul wants to kill all white people.  At least he wants to kill all white people in Africa.  But what do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it does. So why are you asking me  this in a thread started by a white boy who was denigrating us because of names blacks give their children? Why do you ignore that to ask me such a question you miserable racist son of a bitch?
Click to expand...

We all must try to treat each other without pure disdain if the times erode. It will not be easy. During such times there can be alignments of people that may surprise.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him, im2, asslips, they are all the same.  They chose to blame whitey for their miserable lives and do nothing on their own to make their lives better.
> 
> What miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. But the truth is that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. This can be proven and has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly was for a long time.  Now, you are your own worst enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still today. We have never, EVER been our own worst enemy. That's delusional white racism coming from you.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
Click to expand...









For the umpteenth time.  What do you want.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
"For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"

That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor. 





Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this. 

The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands

Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted. 

Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.

I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.

I want full employment for our people.

I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.

I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community. 

I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.

I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society. 

I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.

I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.

I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.

I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.

I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.

If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.

Thats just a start.


----------



## gulfman

I wonder how many black babies will be named Covid  or La Covid.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"
> 
> That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.
> 
> View attachment 327082
> 
> Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this.
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands
> 
> Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted.
> 
> Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.
> 
> I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> 
> I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community.
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.
> 
> I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.
> 
> If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.
> 
> Thats just a start.



Maths?  WTF is that?

That is just one of many comments you made that have no bearing on reality.

Those ridiculous claims of 50,000,000 slaughtered?  What the hell?

Fathers of civilization?  What civilization?

You do not know that Executive Orders only apply to the federal government and have no power over state and local governments.  Right?

Everything you espouse oozes communist/socialist beliefs.  Take a hike back to Africa and see how long your ass survives.

I do have a piece of advice.  Did you graduate from high school?  If you did, you should sue your school district for graduating a total moron!


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"
> 
> That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.
> 
> View attachment 327082
> 
> Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this.
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands
> 
> Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted.
> 
> Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.
> 
> I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> 
> I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community.
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.
> 
> I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.
> 
> If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.
> 
> Thats just a start.









Everyone of those groups who got money were STILL alive.  No slave is.  No slaves family is.  The nearest you can get is a great great great great grandchild.  In other words FAR removed from those who were harmed.  

Next up is who pays?  White people who weren't even here when blacks were being held as slaves?  How about the blacks who owned slaves?  So ultimately why do you wish to punish the people who didn't harm you?  And for the record, the Chinese did more to build this country than the blacks did.  The black slaves were an abomination but ultimately the enriched their white and black slave masters, not the country as a whole.  

The Chinese helped build the railroads and that helped the country far more than anything the black community ever did.  

You get the best education in the world here in the States.  If you want to add a political bent to it then set up a Foundation and educate the black community how you like.  If you do a good job people will flock to you, if you don't they won't.  


And, I see your desire is open ended, so ultimately you will never be satisfied.


----------



## Paul Essien

gulfman said:


> I wonder how many black babies will be named Covid  or La Covid.


Covid is white and Asian disease. When you look at any Covid  map its mainly killing white ppl in Europe and Asians





It's not touching Africa. America is top now though.

Now of course in a system of white supremacy. You can't show white ppl fked up. So they're trying to put a black face on COVID.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"
> 
> That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.
> 
> View attachment 327082
> 
> Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this.
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands
> 
> Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted.
> 
> Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.
> 
> I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> 
> I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community.
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.
> 
> I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.
> 
> If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.
> 
> Thats just a start.


Paul spoke for me in this post.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> "For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"
> 
> That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.
> 
> View attachment 327082
> 
> Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this.
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands
> 
> Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted.
> 
> Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.
> 
> I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> 
> I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community.
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.
> 
> I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.
> 
> If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.
> 
> Thats just a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone of those groups who got money were STILL alive.  No slave is.  No slaves family is.  The nearest you can get is a great great great great grandchild.  In other words FAR removed from those who were harmed.
> 
> Next up is who pays?  White people who weren't even here when blacks were being held as slaves?  How about the blacks who owned slaves?  So ultimately why do you wish to punish the people who didn't harm you?  And for the record, the Chinese did more to build this country than the blacks did.  The black slaves were an abomination but ultimately the enriched their white and black slave masters, not the country as a whole.
> 
> The Chinese helped build the railroads and that helped the country far more than anything the black community ever did.
> 
> You get the best education in the world here in the States.  If you want to add a political bent to it then set up a Foundation and educate the black community how you like.  If you do a good job people will flock to you, if you don't they won't.
> 
> 
> And, I see your desire is open ended, so ultimately you will never be satisfied.
Click to expand...

Reparations are for more than slavery. This tired whitebread excuse needs to be stopped. Blacks built railroads, but black labor produced cotton and that labor created 80 percent of Americas GDP at the time slavery had ended. It built industries in both the north and south. Again you are totally incorrect in your assessment of things here son and you really need to quit trying to argue against people who have studied these things.

Secondly whites are paying native americans today for  things that happened when they were not around. I will again cite Cobell vs. Salazar, where the US givernment paid native americans 3.4 billion in cash for damages resulting from the Dawes Act in the 1800's. They did so in 2009. Not to mention paying descendants of confederate soldiers reparations when they were not alive nor were confederate soldiers American citizens when they fought in the war.

You keep talking about black and white slaveowners and this shows your utter ignorance. So lets review:

So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In *1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people.* In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that *54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave. *

It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves. As Woodson put it in 1924's _Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830_, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."

Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones. 

So you keep making a dumb ass disingenuous argument.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. ...



That is not going to happen. Next?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...






Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?

Well...





__





						COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
					

The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.




					www.afro.who.int


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> [...
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> ...


 

So, did you graduate from high school? Have you ever studied economics to any degree whatsoever?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> ...




How long have you been a communist?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> ...






If you want your personal bitterness and hatred enshrined in text and class,  you are out of luck, champ.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history ...



Congratulations! You've already got that one!


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, ...




Your racism will not be codified into law.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> ...




Do you think you've got enough support for a communist revolution?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. ...




Only you can give yourself that, weakling.


----------



## Unkotare

I hope I'm still being "spared."


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> :Your racism makes you a soulless monster"
> 
> No racism. The blks in SA should treat white people exactly how they treat and have delighted in treating black ppl.




You support punishing people for crimes they did not do, based on them sharing the skin color of people long dead.

That is racism and that is you being a soulless monster.


It is also worth noting that the people you are punishing are not only NOT the ones who committed those crimes, but are the ones that agreed to a peaceful change of power. 

The ones that actually did the shit you are so upset about, died in their beds long ago. 


When they were alive, you would have never had the balls to challenge them. Because they would have killed you. 


You are killing their soft descendants and telling your self it is Justice. When it is only Vengence.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
Click to expand...



That's just stupid. Most Americans are white. And always have been.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. He is not one of any of their tribes. He is a mulatto by their standards. And a damn foreigner. Why should they feel anything for him other then contempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how they feel about American blacks.  They consider them losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ignorant ass white racists THINK you know anything about us? You are wrong. I know for a fact since I've been to Zimbabwe. I know for a fact because I know South African blacks. Essen could walk into South Africa or any other African nation and get the utmost respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wouldn't.   They would laugh at him because he couldn't hack it in a country they would give their left testicle to get into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would be welcomed and they would be glad to have him. Him moving to South Africa doesn't mean he couldn't hack it here. But that's your punk ass racism talking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is Anerican either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are one of those who claim that white people are invaders of the whole planet.
> 
> That makes you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to bet he believes in the Dr. Yacub story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him, im2, asslips, they are all the same.  They chose to blame whitey for their miserable lives and do nothing on their own to make their lives better.
> 
> What miserable way to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. But the truth is that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. This can be proven and has been proven.
Click to expand...



"Proven" means that he say it, and ignores when people tears his stupid arguments to shreds, and then pats himself on the back while he looks like an ignorant moron.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"
> 
> That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.
> 
> View attachment 327082
> 
> Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this.
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands
> 
> Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted.
> 
> Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.
> 
> I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> 
> I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community.
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.
> 
> I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.
> 
> If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.
> 
> Thats just a start.






I would rather burn my money, than give it to you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
Click to expand...

There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.


----------



## IM2

Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
Click to expand...


Try that again in English?


----------



## Unkotare

WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
					

The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...



					www.democracynow.org


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.










Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.
Click to expand...

No excuses. Most of Africa doesn't get all that cold to begin with during the year and Africa does get it's fair share of tourists.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org


They're gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.

THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.

So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it). 

So they made blk ppl the face of HIV. They're gonna try n do the same with COVID 19.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> So they made blk ppl the face of HIV. They're gonna try n do the same with COVID 19.
Click to expand...

That does make sense. They try making everything else bad black or hispanic. But this times it's going to be black hispanic and asians getting the blame, so these wannabe white asians around here better tighten up and bow their necks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that again in English?
Click to expand...

A white woman got arrested in Idaho for violating the COVID19 order. 

White people thought it was unjust. 

So white militia men armed with guns showed up to the house of the cop who arrested the woman. 

See white ppl you LOSE YOUR MINDS when you think you're being treated like black ppl.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No excuses. Most of Africa doesn't get all that cold to begin with during the year and Africa does get it's fair share of tourists.
Click to expand...







Not really.  Tourism has collapsed in Sub Saharan Africa, along with the coastal regions, thanks to islamic terrorism.  Even the safari's have suffered.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that again in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white woman got arrested in Idaho for violating the COVID19 order.
> 
> White people thought it was unjust.
> 
> So white militia men armed with guns showed up to the house of the cop who arrested the woman.
> 
> See white ppl you LOSE YOUR MINDS when you think you're being treated like black ppl.
Click to expand...








No, those were Bundy's.  They are scumbags more akin to jackals.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?
Click to expand...

Dude! I sparred with a black guy every day for wrestling. He was much bigger than me. Great guy..o damn, cannot remember his last name.

We were #2 in state that year. Yeah, I also know the #1 guy that year, he's a friend of the family. I know him and all his family.
He was very talented, but he didn't go to my school.

We had a good coach, and a motivated team. That I can't remember my sparring partner's last name is troubling.

I used to pick him up for the slam joking around. That is not allowed in school wrestling.

Oh! I remember last name now, not sure how to spell it. Very smart family. Good people.

They didn't have any weird black names.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that again in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white woman got arrested in Idaho for violating the COVID19 order.
> 
> White people thought it was unjust.
> 
> So white militia men armed with guns showed up to the house of the cop who arrested the woman.
> 
> See white ppl you LOSE YOUR MINDS when you think you're being treated like black ppl.
Click to expand...

You just wish black people would do that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> So they made blk ppl the face of HIV. They're gonna try n do the same with COVID 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does make sense. They try making everything else bad black or hispanic. But this times it's going to be black hispanic and asians getting the blame, so these wannabe white asians around here better tighten up and bow their necks.
Click to expand...

What race has the most cases of HIV, IM2?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No excuses. Most of Africa doesn't get all that cold to begin with during the year and Africa does get it's fair share of tourists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Tourism has collapsed in Sub Saharan Africa, along with the coastal regions, thanks to islamic terrorism.  Even the safari's have suffered.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as sub saharan Africa. Africans say that is racist.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> So they made blk ppl the face of HIV. They're gonna try n do the same with COVID 19.
Click to expand...









Your paranoia is your coping mechanism to hide for the obvious facts that 

a. the reason Africa got hit late, is because it is a shit hole no one wants to go to, and


b. with it's shit Third World issues, any disease will hit is hard.


Though the relatively lower ages should help.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"Try that again in English?"

Why are white people so obsessed with grammar and punctuation?

Every forum you go on. Whites always pointing out someone's grammar.

Many ppl in the world worry about hunger or being poor. If you ask a white person, they'll say "people who use ‘their’ when they mean ‘there.’"

If you ask a white person to proof read your shit before you send it out.

They'll love it.

“Hey White Person. I'm sending this cover letter out for this job. Can you look this over for me and see if it's ok?”

It's scientifically proven that it's impossible for a white person to turn down the opportunity to proofread.

I've always thought that clinging on to good grammar is like hanging on to a skill that will never come back into popularity, or usefulness.

Kind of like saying, “I was the best quarterback in my high school.”

When was the last time you ever heard anyone say, “He’s really smart, you can tell by his grammar.”

Or even, “She WILL be a CEO of a Fortune 500 company one day…she has excellent grammar

All new languages started off as slang.

Then they gradually became more formalized with their own rules until they evolved into a new language altogether.

How did you get French, Portuguese, Spanish and Italian from Latin?

The English language is a language born of change. There isn’t a single word that you use today who’s original meaning or spelling hasn’t been altered.

So long as you are capable of expressing yourself in a way that satisfies your needs, than language has done it’s job.

I think what Ebonics shows is that whites and blacks in America to an extent live in cultural isolation from one another.

From this cultural isolation will be born new modes of speech which if allowed to go on for long enough will become separate languages.

Ebonics is just another variety of English, like Irish English, Scottish English, Welsh English, Jamaican English.

And yet for all whites insistence on proper grammar n speech they try to talk in "ebonics" to make them sound cool !


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No excuses. Most of Africa doesn't get all that cold to begin with during the year and Africa does get it's fair share of tourists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Tourism has collapsed in Sub Saharan Africa, along with the coastal regions, thanks to islamic terrorism.  Even the safari's have suffered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as sub saharan Africa. Africans say that is racist.
Click to expand...








It's a geographic reference.  It has nothing to do with who lives there.  It has everything to do with the fact that the Sahara is a fucking desert.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> So they made blk ppl the face of HIV. They're gonna try n do the same with COVID 19.
Click to expand...


Are you seriously trying to say HIV in Africa is just a publicity stunt? Has your racism made you that stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that again in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white woman got arrested in Idaho for violating the COVID19 order.
> 
> White people thought it was unjust.
> 
> So white militia men armed with guns showed up to the house of the cop who arrested the woman.
> 
> See white ppl you LOSE YOUR MINDS when you think you're being treated like black ppl.
Click to expand...


I don’t recall going to anyone’s house with an armed mob. Are you high AGAIN?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No excuses. Most of Africa doesn't get all that cold to begin with during the year and Africa does get it's fair share of tourists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Tourism has collapsed in Sub Saharan Africa, along with the coastal regions, thanks to islamic terrorism.  Even the safari's have suffered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as sub saharan Africa. Africans say that is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a geographic reference.  It has nothing to do with who lives there.  It has everything to do with the fact that the Sahara is a fucking desert.
Click to expand...


Don't whitesplain shit to me son, I am telling you what Africans say and the fact is that whites try splitting Africa up like that in order to make racial references to the development of Africa.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Try that again in English?"
> 
> Why are white people so obsessed with grammar and punctuation?
> 
> Every forum you go on. Whites always pointing out someone's grammar.
> 
> Many ppl in the world worry about hunger or being poor. If you ask a white person, they'll say "people who use ‘their’ when they mean ‘there.’"
> 
> If you ask a white person to proof read your shit before you send it out.
> 
> They'll love it.
> 
> “Hey White Person. I'm sending this cover letter out for this job. Can you look this over for me and see if it's ok?”
> 
> It's scientifically proven that it's impossible for a white person to turn down the opportunity to proofread.
> 
> I've always thought that clinging on to good grammar is like hanging on to a skill that will never come back into popularity, or usefulness.
> 
> Kind of like saying, “I was the best quarterback in my high school.”
> 
> When was the last time you ever heard anyone say, “He’s really smart, you can tell by his grammar.”
> 
> Or even, “She WILL be a CEO of a Fortune 500 company one day…she has excellent grammar
> 
> All new languages started off as slang.
> 
> Then they gradually became more formalized with their own rules until they evolved into a new language altogether.
> 
> How did you get French, Portuguese, Spanish and Italian from Latin?
> 
> The English language is a language born of change. There isn’t a single word that you use today who’s original meaning or spelling hasn’t been altered.
> 
> So long as you are capable of expressing yourself in a way that satisfies your needs, than language has done it’s job.
> 
> I think what Ebonics shows is that whites and blacks in America to an extent live in cultural isolation from one another.
> 
> From this cultural isolation will be born new modes of speech which if allowed to go on for long enough will become separate languages.
> 
> Ebonics is just another variety of English, like Irish English, Scottish English, Welsh English, Jamaican English.
> 
> And yet for all whites insistence on proper grammar n speech they try to talk in "ebonics" to make them sound cool !








Punctuation and grammar is important for a variety of reasons.  For most is ACCURATE transmittal of information.   

Ebonics is a devolution of language that happened because of poor education, and a lack of care to fix that problem from both the parents, and the educators.

It IS a class warfare result.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled a Black person in high school, his name was Jerry Wilson.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only wrestled ONE black person, and you remember his name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude! I sparred with a black guy every day for wrestling. He was much bigger than me. Great guy..o damn, cannot remember his last name.
> 
> We were #2 in state that year. Yeah, I also know the #1 guy that year, he's a friend of the family. I know him and all his family.
> He was very talented, but he didn't go to my school.
> 
> We had a good coach, and a motivated team. That I can't remember my sparring partner's last name is troubling.
> 
> I used to pick him up for the slam joking around. That is not allowed in school wrestling.
> 
> Oh! I remember last name now, not sure how to spell it. Very smart family. Good people.
> 
> They didn't have any weird black names.
Click to expand...


One of the best things for a young person is to get involved in a sport like wrestling.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far Africa has not been hit hard by the virus. That doesn't mean it won't but Europe and America are getting slapped down pretty good while Africa remains low at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it is summertime there, and Africa isn't a big tourist destination in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No excuses. Most of Africa doesn't get all that cold to begin with during the year and Africa does get it's fair share of tourists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Tourism has collapsed in Sub Saharan Africa, along with the coastal regions, thanks to islamic terrorism.  Even the safari's have suffered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as sub saharan Africa. Africans say that is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a geographic reference.  It has nothing to do with who lives there.  It has everything to do with the fact that the Sahara is a fucking desert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't whitesplain shit to me son, I am telling you what Africans say and the fact is that whites try splitting Africa up like that in order to make racial references to the development of Africa.
Click to expand...








I'm a geologist and we care about geomorphic provinces, son.  I'm not whitesplaing you idiot, I am giving you some scientific information.


----------



## IM2

*Rethinking the Term “Sub Saharan Africa”*

My big criticism of the term SSA is that it divides Africa according to white ideas of race making North Africans white enough to be considered for their glories, but not really white enough.

As politics and culture change, rarely has linguistics shifted to accommodate the new changes. Some words and expressions are backed up by agency and have the potential to change our perceptions. This is the case with the term “Sub- Saharan Africa” (herein referred to as SSA).



> *Western agency not only has unilateral access to international platforms, but additionally maintains the power to ensure meanings are normalized across diverse linguistic and geographical communities.*


The power of Western agency means that they can construct words which speak exclusively to their perceived reality. The UN, EU, World Bank, IMF or any other big institution that you might think of has been leading in using the term SSA. It must be pointed out that even many governments and organizations in this region also use the term SSA without really interrogating the meaning or implied meaning of SSA. This has been useful in setting up a false dichotomy and systematic normalization of the term.

It is important to emphasize that these deeply embedded assumptions and stereotypes about Africa not only stand in the way of effectively learning about the continent, but also have been the basis of ill-conceived academic research and policies.


Six years ago the Nigerian born Chikia Onyeani of the Celebrate Africa Group argued that the term sub-Saharan Africa is demeaning to Africa and must be rejected. He rightfully argued that there is no other continent that has sub something, there is no Sub-Europe or Sub-America. We should be concerned that it’s only the people who were considered as sub human in history who are being referred to as sub-Saharan Africans. The concept of some invisible border, which divides the North of Africa from the South, is rooted in racist thought. A black and white view of African culture only serves racist generalizations. There are more serious issues to be concerned with, but we cannot exclude identity and terminology from conversations on race.



> _As Onyeani warned, to win these big wars we need to win or at least uphold a conversation on the small ones._


It baffles me how we never question the use of the term SSA. It is becoming clearer to me that SSA refers to the entire African continent, with the exception of the five predominantly Arab states of the North. The concept ‘sub-Sahara Africa’ is ludicrous and disingenuous, if not a meaningless classificatory representation. The use of the term defies geography and focuses more on racist labelling and stereotypes. It is undoubtedly a racist geopolitical signature in which the users (from the onset) aimed to depict the image of dilapidation, squalor and hopelessness. This is despite that majority of Africans do not live anywhere near the Sahara.



> _What does it really mean in practice to say “SSA?” It is a way of saying “Black Africa” and talk about black Africans without sounding overtly racist._


What should also be considered is the racist stereotypes that are associated with Black Africa. When one uses the suffix “sub” to refer to “below,” images of Africa as all poor, suffering from AIDS (not to demonize the victims) and in a state of disarray are reinforced. These problems and stereotypes are perceived as endemic to blacks.

If it was truly about the Sahara and not race, Mauritania would never be counted as sub-Saharan: Its capital, like most of the country, is hardly south of the Sahara.

If it wasn’t about race prior to the formal legitimate people’s rule in South Africa in 1994, then why was South Africa never considered as part of sub-Saharan Africa? It was either referred to as White South Africa or South Africa Sub-continent. After the legitimate people’s government which was largely a majority black government there was a sudden change in the representation. South Africa was now part of sub-Saharan Africa. Nothing happening to South African geography for it to be differently classified and rendered SSA.









						Rethinking the Term “Sub Saharan Africa” | The African Exponent.
					

My big criticism of the term SSA is that it divides Africa according to white ideas of race making North Africans white enough to be considered for their glories, but not really white enough.




					www.africanexponent.com


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
"It's a geographic reference.  It has nothing to do with who lives there.  It has everything to do with the fact that the Sahara is a fucking desert"

So is America “sub-Canadian”?

Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic”? 

Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America? 

You do know that blk ppl are on both sides of the Sahara? You do know that - Right ?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
"I'm a geologist and we care about geomorphic provinces, son.  I'm not whitesplaing you idiot, I am giving you some scientific information"

Geologist my ass. You couldn't tell an igneous rock from a metamorphic if they slapped you in the face.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Try that again in English?"
> 
> Why are white people so obsessed with grammar and punctuation?
> 
> Every forum you go on. Whites always pointing out someone's grammar.
> 
> Many ppl in the world worry about hunger or being poor. If you ask a white person, they'll say "people who use ‘their’ when they mean ‘there.’"
> 
> If you ask a white person to proof read your shit before you send it out.
> 
> They'll love it.
> 
> “Hey White Person. I'm sending this cover letter out for this job. Can you look this over for me and see if it's ok?”
> 
> It's scientifically proven that it's impossible for a white person to turn down the opportunity to proofread.
> 
> I've always thought that clinging on to good grammar is like hanging on to a skill that will never come back into popularity, or usefulness.
> 
> Kind of like saying, “I was the best quarterback in my high school.”
> 
> When was the last time you ever heard anyone say, “He’s really smart, you can tell by his grammar.”
> 
> Or even, “She WILL be a CEO of a Fortune 500 company one day…she has excellent grammar
> 
> ....




I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> All new languages started off as slang.
> ...




No they did not, professor. Most languages began in cultural and geographic isolation. "New" languages usually begin as pidgins and over time develop into creoles before becoming fixed and distinct enough to be considered languages in their own right.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare 
"I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them"

I want you to do me a favour.

Make sure you phone your loved ones and tell them that you love n appreciate them.

Do this. Because you never know what might happen


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> *Rethinking the Term “Sub Saharan Africa”*
> 
> My big criticism of the term SSA is that it divides Africa according to white ideas of race making North Africans white enough to be considered for their glories, but not really white enough.
> 
> As politics and culture change, rarely has linguistics shifted to accommodate the new changes. Some words and expressions are backed up by agency and have the potential to change our perceptions. This is the case with the term “Sub- Saharan Africa” (herein referred to as SSA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Western agency not only has unilateral access to international platforms, but additionally maintains the power to ensure meanings are normalized across diverse linguistic and geographical communities.*
> 
> 
> 
> The power of Western agency means that they can construct words which speak exclusively to their perceived reality. The UN, EU, World Bank, IMF or any other big institution that you might think of has been leading in using the term SSA. It must be pointed out that even many governments and organizations in this region also use the term SSA without really interrogating the meaning or implied meaning of SSA. This has been useful in setting up a false dichotomy and systematic normalization of the term.
> 
> It is important to emphasize that these deeply embedded assumptions and stereotypes about Africa not only stand in the way of effectively learning about the continent, but also have been the basis of ill-conceived academic research and policies.
> 
> 
> Six years ago the Nigerian born Chikia Onyeani of the Celebrate Africa Group argued that the term sub-Saharan Africa is demeaning to Africa and must be rejected. He rightfully argued that there is no other continent that has sub something, there is no Sub-Europe or Sub-America. We should be concerned that it’s only the people who were considered as sub human in history who are being referred to as sub-Saharan Africans. The concept of some invisible border, which divides the North of Africa from the South, is rooted in racist thought. A black and white view of African culture only serves racist generalizations. There are more serious issues to be concerned with, but we cannot exclude identity and terminology from conversations on race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As Onyeani warned, to win these big wars we need to win or at least uphold a conversation on the small ones._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It baffles me how we never question the use of the term SSA. It is becoming clearer to me that SSA refers to the entire African continent, with the exception of the five predominantly Arab states of the North. The concept ‘sub-Sahara Africa’ is ludicrous and disingenuous, if not a meaningless classificatory representation. The use of the term defies geography and focuses more on racist labelling and stereotypes. It is undoubtedly a racist geopolitical signature in which the users (from the onset) aimed to depict the image of dilapidation, squalor and hopelessness. This is despite that majority of Africans do not live anywhere near the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What does it really mean in practice to say “SSA?” It is a way of saying “Black Africa” and talk about black Africans without sounding overtly racist._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should also be considered is the racist stereotypes that are associated with Black Africa. When one uses the suffix “sub” to refer to “below,” images of Africa as all poor, suffering from AIDS (not to demonize the victims) and in a state of disarray are reinforced. These problems and stereotypes are perceived as endemic to blacks.
> 
> If it was truly about the Sahara and not race, Mauritania would never be counted as sub-Saharan: Its capital, like most of the country, is hardly south of the Sahara.
> 
> If it wasn’t about race prior to the formal legitimate people’s rule in South Africa in 1994, then why was South Africa never considered as part of sub-Saharan Africa? It was either referred to as White South Africa or South Africa Sub-continent. After the legitimate people’s government which was largely a majority black government there was a sudden change in the representation. South Africa was now part of sub-Saharan Africa. Nothing happening to South African geography for it to be differently classified and rendered SSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rethinking the Term “Sub Saharan Africa” | The African Exponent.
> 
> 
> My big criticism of the term SSA is that it divides Africa according to white ideas of race making North Africans white enough to be considered for their glories, but not really white enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.africanexponent.com
Click to expand...








Like I said, my usage is SCIENTIFIC, not political.

Learn the difference.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "It's a geographic reference.  It has nothing to do with who lives there.  It has everything to do with the fact that the Sahara is a fucking desert"
> 
> So is America “sub-Canadian”?
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic”?
> 
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> 
> You do know that blk ppl are on both sides of the Sahara? You do know that - Right ?








America is split up into many geomorphic provinces.  I live on the Sierra Nevada batholith, to my east is the Basin and Range that extends to Colorado.

Racists, like you, make everything about you.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "I'm a geologist and we care about geomorphic provinces, son.  I'm not whitesplaing you idiot, I am giving you some scientific information"
> 
> Geologist my ass. You couldn't tell an igneous rock from a metamorphic if they slapped you in the face.









Well,  at least you got two of the three types.  Spelled them correctly too.  Now piss off, bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them"
> 
> I want you to do me a favour.
> 
> Make sure you phone your loved ones and tell them that you love n appreciate them.
> 
> Do this. Because you never know what might happen




Are you trying to threaten me, champ? If so, be a man about it and stop acting coy.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them"
> 
> I want you to do me a favour.
> 
> Make sure you phone your loved ones and tell them that you love n appreciate them.
> 
> Do this. Because you never know what might happen








You should too.  You are far more likely to be murdered by one of your black "brothers"
But you really need to take your infantile threats and shove them up your ass.


----------



## westwall

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them"
> 
> I want you to do me a favour.
> 
> Make sure you phone your loved ones and tell them that you love n appreciate them.
> 
> Do this. Because you never know what might happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to threaten me, champ? If so, be a man about it and stop acting coy.
Click to expand...







He can't.   He ain't a man.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"Are you trying to threaten me, champ? If so, be a man about it and stop acting coy"

I'm not threatening anything.

But I'll say this. I wouldn't just punch you in the face. You understand what I'm saying here.

You don't know me.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them"
> 
> I want you to do me a favour.
> 
> Make sure you phone your loved ones and tell them that you love n appreciate them.
> 
> Do this. Because you never know what might happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to threaten me, champ? If so, be a man about it and stop acting coy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not threaten anything.
> .....
Click to expand...


Hmmm...passive/aggressive...how very feminine of you.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "I'll just bet you get offended when people write you off as an ignorant, low-life buffoon due to your inability to communicate like a reasonably educated adult. I'll just bet you tell yourself it's because of "racism" rather than looking critically at your own shortcomings and working to improve upon them"
> 
> I want you to do me a favour.
> 
> Make sure you phone your loved ones and tell them that you love n appreciate them.
> 
> Do this. Because you never know what might happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to threaten me, champ? If so, be a man about it and stop acting coy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not threaten anything.
> 
> But I'll say this. I wouldn't just punch you in the face. ...
Click to expand...


 No, you wouldn't. You wouldn't do anything at all. Don't kid yourself, kid.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> You don't know me.




Oh, I think I do. I've met plenty of empty big-mouths. You're all pretty much the same.


----------



## Unkotare

That's it, huh? I guess I've been "spared" again. Whew!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> 
> "So, you're saying blacks are inherently stronger, while whites are inherently smarter?"
> 
> No. Whites aren't inherently smarter BUT whites have been smarter (if you want to call it that) because blk ppl live under a system of white supremacy and in a world of anti Blackness.
> 
> So there are things that white ppl have done that blk ppl have not.
> 
> For me ? We don't think like you. See white ppl you weaponise fking everything.
> 
> You'll find a rock at the bottom of the ocean, put in under a microscope, n think of ways you can use it to kill ppl.
> 
> Thats the difference. We dont have that sick depraved evil mindset you ppl have.
> 
> Blk ppl don't think about bombing whites, inferiorizing n killing whites, poisoning whites, writing books to show how stupid whites are, refferring whites to animals, going into majority whites countries n forcing systems of racial apartheid in those white countries n other things.
> 
> We dont think like you and thats been to our cost, because we're coming up against a beast, whose mindset is purely about domination.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites are doing all those things today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists kill blk ppl all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Molly is an ignorant racist white woman. And considering what white men have done to them, she is the dumbest person here. Her and any other white female arguing the standard racist lies. Most domestic violence is done to women. Most victims of domestic crime are white women. They get beat up and raped by white men, yet Molly's dumb ass is in here talking about blacks and crime.
Click to expand...

Speaking of idiots, YOU are the number one idiot! How am I racist? You can't show it because it isn't true, not only an idiot but you are also a liar. Where did I mention domestic violence? I never limited any crimes to blacks. MORE LIES YOU ASSHOLE!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how true that is. But in the last several decades white men have been more gentrified in a higher percentage then before in history. Many are not violent or street fighters. It is amazing to watch if you permit children to defend themselves though.  As soon as the crap starts with another individual. Right on them. Win or lose.  White parents for to long telling their kids that fighting does not solve anything has actually hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Man. White men are a bunch of fkin pathetic cowardly  unmanly bitches when it comes to 1 on 1 combat with a black man
> 
> Yes. When they're in a police uniform, they're brave, in a tank they're brave, when they have n advantage they're brave.
> 
> But 1 on 1 combat with a black man his age n size ? They're a joke. I'm telling what I've seen my WHOLE life.
> 
> When a blk man, whose about that fking life, is ready to throw down and 100% go at it, with the white man all of a sudden it's "Hey. Dude. Was only joking dude. Chill bro"
> 
> I've seen that play out all my fkin life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are told fighting does not solve anything either, but we are also told that we are to take any shit from whites. So whites generally start hostilities by making rude racist comments then cry about somebodies violence when they get their asses whipped for doing so. This is how every fight between a black and white person has started that I have seen.
> 
> Notice that in here the only people that have threatened violence have been white men. I have received countless threatening PMs from white men here. Threads have been made by whites here talking about their wish to shoot me so I think that the white dude who made the comments in response to you needs to seek help for his psychosis.
Click to expand...

Wrong once again. Several times blacks have told whites that they would not say to their faces what they say on these message boards. Is that not threatening?


----------



## MizMolly

gulfman said:


> Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
> Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.


It doesn't matter what name someone chooses. It is their business.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "The high murder rate is a real thing. Claiming that white people have problems too, does not change thator make it not real. That is more on a coping mechanism than a way to address a problem"
> 
> Black people are the most peaceful race on earth and have been for the last 400 years and the least violent race in earth.
> 
> White ppl have been the most violent race on the planet. Hell you lot are have even been savage towards each other.
> 
> Now if you want to take me on about this then I'm ready.


we werent talking about the last 400 years. Talk about NOW. To talk of the past insinuates that the whites today were involved.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1960's negroes had real names like Kim,Delores,Mark,Reggie.
> Then in the 1970's negroes wanted to be called African Americans.That's when all the crazy assed names started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. And it doesn't matter what Doctor King called black people 60 years ago. He called white people white and today you raggedy punks whine about how that's racist.
Click to expand...

You think anything that whites did centuries ago is valid today. What hypocrisy.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "Zimbabwe is an example of that sort of infantile thought in action.  Mugabe. No doubt a hero of yours, allowed blacks to take white farms.  Now, a country which was once the bread basket of Africa is starving.
> 
> You should move there.  You will either learn how stupid your mentors are, or die of starvation,"
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> And I have a more in depth answer to your common white supremacist talking point here


If someone is born in Africa, they are African. Same as in America.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "Given the manner in which you have comported yourself on this thread, you are in no position to call anyone else a "bitch."
> 
> I dont know why you talk me like that when you know I could kill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mark of infantile thought.  Adults talk harsh to each other all the time.  Infants lash out and either break things or try and hurt people.
> 
> No one here has talked about harming anyone, much less killing them....except you.
> 
> The supposed "non violent" race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost like he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to have fled.  It really is sad to read what these people have to say.  They are so warped in their thought processes.  Here we have this paul dude, claiming whitey is so violent,  yet he is the only fool to threaten violence.
> 
> Are these people so lacking in self awareness that they can't figure out how stupid that makes them look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record of whites is full of violence. You cannot even begin to dispute that. Especially if you are native american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records of blacks is too.  The difference is whites are becoming less violent overall, while blacks are static.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. When we talk about violence in America alone, whites have an insurmountable lead that has not reduced. And if we talk on a worldwide leave, you can just forget about arguing if you are white.
> 
> The UCR shows us every year that what you claim is false.  Because if you are native American, you are as likely to get gunned down by a white cop while unarmed as blacks. And hate crimes against blacks by whites every year are not reducing. Leave your delusion son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.   I am more likely to be struck by lightning,  while being attacked by a shark, than getting shot by a white cop.
> 
> The same as you.  Unless you are an inner city gang banger that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion doesn't mean shit. Learn the mother fucking facts before you fuck with me.
> View attachment 326988
Click to expand...

Did you investigate why?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "No, bitch, they are called facts.  Stormfront is a sniveling bunch of losers, like you apparently, who have these silly beliefs.  Kind of like you.
> 
> However, scientific research has ruled conclusively that the Northern Egyptians were semitic, just like they are today.
> 
> In fact, they were more genetically diverse back then, than today"
> 
> Yeah you're right lol.
> 
> Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization comes from Greece and Rome but they came from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> But if you're marketing a movie, it's the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> The “Blacks never developed a civilization” meme is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> WS and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?


If whites come from Africa, as do all humans, we all belong wherever the hell we want to be, including Africa.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> "So, if some (gasp!) white guy's family has been in South Africa for centuries, and every ancestor he can trace was born there, that guy is unquestionably more African than you"
> 
> They are not African. The whites down there admit it themselves but if the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy in SA.
> 
> If you aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then you aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> Because most of these devil white bastards in SA are still living like this.
> 
> View attachment 327016
> 
> Because they did shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 327017
> 
> So white S.Africans are in no position to  complain about anything that gets done to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you should go to South Africa and inflict your righteous revenge.
> 
> Here's a hint though, you won't last two seconds in a fight.  The women down there are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you shut the fuck up? The blacks in south africa would accept Paul in a second. You'd be the one with the problem.
Click to expand...

that is racist, not accepting someone for being white.


----------



## WelfareQueen

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.





I've always liked the name Starqueasha.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> "For the umpteenth time.  What do you want"
> 
> That question was for IM2 But what do blk ppl want ? Well it's long list but near the top of that list is the fact that Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.
> 
> View attachment 327082
> 
> Black ppl built the USA. Even Trump admits this.
> 
> The American racist has taken part in the slaughter of over 50,000,000 Black people; therefore repatriations is a modest demands
> 
> Everyone else can get "Protected class status", but yet black Americans cannot and black ppl are the ones being targeted.
> 
> Where is the executive order protecting Black people from being murdered by police officers? Every other race/nationality is receiving tangibles except for us.
> 
> I want blk.ppl to have power to determine the destiny of our Black Community.
> 
> I want full employment for our people.
> 
> I want black people to not defend a racist government that does not protect us n that means not fighting and killing other people of color in the world who, like Black people, are being victimized by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I want an end to the robbery by the white men of our Black Community.
> 
> I want decent housing, fit for shelter of human beings.
> 
> I want education for our people that exposes the true nature of this decadent American society.
> 
> I want education that teaches us our true history and our role in the present day society.
> 
> I want an immediate end to POLICE BRUTALITY and MURDER of Black people.
> 
> I want all Black people when brought to trial to be tried in court by a jury of their peer group or people from their Black Communities, as defined by the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> I want the White landlords who will not give decent housing to our Black community, then the housing and the land should be made into cooperatives so that our community, with government aid, can build and make a decent housing for its people.
> 
> I want blk ppl to have an educational system that will give our people a knowledge of self. Blk history is not just of us getting our asses kicked by whites. Black ppl are the fathers of Maths, the fathers of civilisation itself.
> 
> If a man does not have knowledge of himself and his position in society and the world, then he has little chance to relate to anything else.
> 
> Thats just a start.


I certainly believe everyone should have equal opportunities to obtain wealth, education, respect. I do know it is sometimes hindered by race. But not all rejections are because of race. Not all whites get what they want, why do you suppose that is? Maybe they aren't the most qualified, educated, respectable.  Not all whites thrive in wealth, or nice housing or good jobs. I don't believe in reparations. Not all blacks are descended from slaves. Very few whites were descended from slave owners. It would be very difficult to discern who would get what. What about the blacks that have a lot of white in them, not due to slavery? What happens after reparations? What would be the next complaint?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns Severe COVID-19 Cases in Africa Could Reach 10 Million
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is warning the coronavirus may be on the verge of ravaging the African continent, causing a possible 10 million severe cases in the coming months. A worst-case scenario projection by the U.N. says 3.3 million people in Africa could die from COVID-19, and 1.2 billion...
> 
> 
> 
> www.democracynow.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> So they made blk ppl the face of HIV. They're gonna try n do the same with COVID 19.
Click to expand...

Geez, whoever "they" are never made black people the face of HIV. Quit making up pitiful shit.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that again in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white woman got arrested in Idaho for violating the COVID19 order.
> 
> White people thought it was unjust.
> 
> So white militia men armed with guns showed up to the house of the cop who arrested the woman.
> 
> See white ppl you LOSE YOUR MINDS when you think you're being treated like black ppl.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Covid is white and Asian disease. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that asshole who kept saying that white people couldn't catch it? That was pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 cases top 10 000 in Africa
> 
> 
> The number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in Africa has risen to more than 10 000 and caused more than 500 deaths. While the virus was slow to reach the continent compared to other parts of the world, infection has grown exponentially in recent weeks and continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afro.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no black ppl are getting in Africa dude or hardly any. They're just trying to put a black face on it. The more links u post, the more that will prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that again in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white woman got arrested in Idaho for violating the COVID19 order.
> 
> White people thought it was unjust.
> 
> So white militia men armed with guns showed up to the house of the cop who arrested the woman.
> 
> See white ppl you LOSE YOUR MINDS when you think you're being treated like black ppl.
Click to expand...

So, they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Are you trying to threaten me, champ? If so, be a man about it and stop acting coy"
> 
> I'm not threatening anything.
> 
> But I'll say this. I wouldn't just punch you in the face. You understand what I'm saying here.
> 
> You don't know me.









Ooooooooooooh, big internet tough guy.

You would run squealing like the little sheep you are.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
"they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:

STFU ! And suck my blk dk !

U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have n ya probably keep it quiet. Don't ya ?

Fk is wrong with you ?

Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> "they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:
> 
> STFU ! And suck my blk dk !
> 
> U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have.
> 
> Fk is wrong with you ?
> 
> Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit




Take a break from the drugs once in a while, kid.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly
> "they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:
> 
> STFU ! And suck my blk dk !
> 
> U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have.
> 
> Fk is wrong with you ?
> 
> Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a break from the drugs once in a while, kid.
Click to expand...

I'm asking a serious question.

Has molly fked a black guy ?

I think the forum deserves to know

A lot of these white supremacists females fked blk guys in their youth, like Sarah Palin.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...


I'm asking a serious question.
....
[/QUOTE]

No you're not. You are high as a kite and working through your last handful of viable brain cells. Stop while you can still remember your own name.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> "they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:
> 
> STFU ! And suck my blk dk !
> 
> U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have n ya probably keep it quiet. Don't ya ?
> 
> Fk is wrong with you ?
> 
> Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit


Gutter mouth asshole lol. What is with your anger? Is it because your post that I replied to was stupid?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> "they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:
> 
> STFU ! And suck my blk dk !
> 
> U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have n ya probably keep it quiet. Don't ya ?
> 
> Fk is wrong with you ?
> 
> Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit


Oh and by the way, if this was man shit, you should not be involved.


----------



## Unkotare

Someone is still sleeping it off...


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> "they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:
> 
> STFU ! And suck my blk dk !
> 
> U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have n ya probably keep it quiet. Don't ya ?
> 
> Fk is wrong with you ?
> 
> Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit




Pathetic. And weak.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly
> "they thought it was unjust because they are white? Whites are not the only ones violating the order:
> 
> STFU ! And suck my blk dk !
> 
> U ever fked a blk guy ? Ya probably have.
> 
> Fk is wrong with you ?
> 
> Tired of your nonsense. Make us a sandwich. This is man shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a break from the drugs once in a while, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm asking a serious question.
> 
> Has molly fked a black guy ?
> 
> I think the forum deserves to know
> 
> A lot of these white supremacists females fked blk guys in their youth, like Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> *Rethinking the Term “Sub Saharan Africa”*



Is that like South Chicago?  Maybe East LA?  South Philly?


----------



## Flash

WelfareQueen said:


> I've always liked the name Starqueasha.



That would be a great person to hire in a business, wouldn't it?


----------



## katsteve2012

Marion Morrison said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers track the behavior of actual black people, not the perceptions of white people. Your claim is not real.
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers ?
> What tracking?
> Who tracked what numbers ?
> 
> Talk sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In law enforcement, perceptions often lead to actions, and actions create "numbers", and there are proven  situations where the actions are unjust.
> 
> I've been told that on a number of occasions by people who work in law enforcement.
> 
> Both black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you give zero fucks about me getting police brutalitied with my cracker ass by some young and dumb black police officer abusing his authority, amirite?
Click to expand...



And why would you make that statement? 


When what I stated was exactly what was said by law enforcement professionals that are both black and white, who were speaking about people of all groups who had run ins with police. 

I've PERSONALLY  known good cops, who are black, white, AND Hispanic, and all of them PERSONALLY knew bad cops from their own work experience.

That should be easy to understand.


----------



## katsteve2012

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
Click to expand...


That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black. 

One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.

Have you ever boxed competitively?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 
"Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"

Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.

I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.

He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do. 

He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.

And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.

Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"

You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”

You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.

You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight. 

But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe. 

The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.

What are these guys affraid of??

I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.


----------



## Canon Shooter

katsteve2012 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black.
> 
> One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever boxed competitively?
Click to expand...


No; I would presume that most people haven't. Then again, I don't believe that boxing is what Paul Essien, the dipshit I was conversing with, was talking about.

I've been in plenty of fights in my day. Far more often than not, when the fight would be with a black guy, the black guy runs away unless he's got others to fight alongside him.

Essien seems to think that blacks are just better natural fighters, and they're not...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black.
> 
> One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever boxed competitively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No; I would presume that most people haven't. Then again, I don't believe that boxing is what Paul Essien, the dipshit I was conversing with, was talking about.
> 
> I've been in plenty of fights in my day. Far more often than not, when the fight would be with a black guy, the black guy runs away unless he's got others to fight alongside him.
> 
> Essien seems to think that blacks are just better natural fighters, and they're not...
Click to expand...

Whites are fking pussy cowards unless they have n advantage. Even bk in day, when the Klan would lynch blk ppl 1 on 1. They all came tooled up. 

Fk outta here. You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.

White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.





1.  When you pretend that every white person is a white supremacist, that is you assuming negative traits on other people based on race. That is you being a racist, and is why I called you a racist. You can shove your made up reason, up your ass.


2. Your assumption that I am hiding some "white supremacist" beliefs system, is just you assuming shit.  Repeating it a lot, is not a logical argument supporting it. Neither is citing an actual White Supremacist as an Authority. 


3. Your threat of violence is noted. And dishonest. Plenty of recent examples of people like you attacking regular, normal people and pretending they are fighting "white supremacists" to justify their violent thuggery. Violent criminals like you are not the reason that I don't identify as a "white supremacist". If such motives were my concern, I would not be willing to openly support Trump, for example.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.



Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.

One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...



> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.



Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.

With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:


One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...


----------



## katsteve2012

Canon Shooter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black.
> 
> One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever boxed competitively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No; I would presume that most people haven't. Then again, I don't believe that boxing is what Paul Essien, the dipshit I was conversing with, was talking about.
> 
> I've been in plenty of fights in my day. Far more often than not, when the fight would be with a black guy, the black guy runs away unless he's got others to fight alongside him.
> 
> Essien seems to think that blacks are just better natural fighters, and they're not...
Click to expand...


Even though I boxed in national golden glove and AAU competition, for 9 years, I had my share of situations where I had to take it out of the ring.

Most of those happened when I was bused to a predominantly white middle school in the 60's.

Quite a few white guys believed some really crazy stuff about black people, things like "we had tails", and that EVERYONE of us "lived on welfare"......(kind of the way some here think)

I never looked for trouble, because I didn't want any from anybody.

But I had a number of instances where more than one white guy at a time wanted to start a fight with me, even though I politely offered to fight one at a time. Had I not had friends of my own come to my defense and equalize the numbers, I would have been on my own. Most of us just wanted to go to class and be left alone.

To be fair, I think that there are similar situations that occur on both sides.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black.
> 
> One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever boxed competitively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No; I would presume that most people haven't. Then again, I don't believe that boxing is what Paul Essien, the dipshit I was conversing with, was talking about.
> 
> I've been in plenty of fights in my day. Far more often than not, when the fight would be with a black guy, the black guy runs away unless he's got others to fight alongside him.
> 
> Essien seems to think that blacks are just better natural fighters, and they're not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are fking pussy cowards unless they have n advantage. Even bk in day, when the Klan would lynch blk ppl 1 on 1. They all came tooled up.
> 
> Fk outta here. You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
Click to expand...



Maybe you two racist idiots could at least try to grow up a little?


----------



## Unkotare

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Maybe you two racist idiots could at least try to grow up a little?


----------



## IM2

*"My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with anyone of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave..."*

I really don't think somebody white should be making this kind of comment.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:
> 
> 
> One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...
Click to expand...

We all can find a film and lie. This forum is an example of how whites have operated. You guys gang up on blacks who oppose your racism and that's because you can't even debate one on one.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.












Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.









Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here. 

Thanks for pointing that out again.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black.
> 
> One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever boxed competitively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No; I would presume that most people haven't. Then again, I don't believe that boxing is what Paul Essien, the dipshit I was conversing with, was talking about.
> 
> I've been in plenty of fights in my day. Far more often than not, when the fight would be with a black guy, the black guy runs away unless he's got others to fight alongside him.
> 
> Essien seems to think that blacks are just better natural fighters, and they're not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are fking pussy cowards unless they have n advantage. Even bk in day, when the Klan would lynch blk ppl 1 on 1. They all came tooled up.
> 
> Fk outta here. You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
Click to expand...








Hmmm, we see hundreds of videos of black gangs attacking randome people, white, other blacks, hispanics, and Asians, but we don't see a similar amount of videos of white people doing the same kind of cowardly shit like your famous "knock out game".

In other words, you are an imbecile, and look at you all acting tough, and threatening people.  What a clown!

And a wimp.  Bitch....


----------



## Canon Shooter

Unkotare said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you two racist idiots could at least try to grow up a little?
Click to expand...


Maybe you should eat a dick...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> *"My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with anyone of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave..."*
> 
> I really don't think somebody white should be making this kind of comment.



Well, perhaps you should leave the "thinking" part to those who are good at it...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:
> 
> 
> One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all can find a film and lie. This forum is an example of how whites have operated. You guys gang up on blacks who oppose your racism and that's because you can't even debate one on one.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm more than happy to debate one on one.

Bring it on...


----------



## Unkotare

Canon Shooter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you two racist idiots could at least try to grow up a little?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should eat a dick...
Click to expand...

Could  you and Paul speed up your 'Sam and Diane' bit and just get a room already? You two racist idiots are nauseating.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out again.
Click to expand...

No, you are the real racist. The stats you point out are fake. Your false equivalence is noted. You look for weak shit to claim our racism when we are talking about a system that was created by whites to deny us of equal rights that has lasted for close to 250 years. Paul making statements about blacks whipping whites is not the same as implementing laws and public policy designed to insure that people who are not white can have the same opportunity as whites. If a blanket statement was all that stood in our way, we wouldn't whine about racism like your punk white ass. But white blanket statements turn into white over incarceration, black unemployment, less funds for black community development, education and health care.

When blacks start doing that to whites for 243 years, come talk to us about our racism. Until then you can shut the fuck up with that whining.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with anyone of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave..."*
> 
> I really don't think somebody white should be making this kind of comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, perhaps you should leave the "thinking" part to those who are good at it...
Click to expand...


Like I said, I think whites like you need to shut the fuck up about this kind of thing.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:
> 
> 
> One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all can find a film and lie. This forum is an example of how whites have operated. You guys gang up on blacks who oppose your racism and that's because you can't even debate one on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm more than happy to debate one on one.
> 
> Bring it on...
Click to expand...

I doubt if you are. There are other threads here. Come on in.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth.
> 
> You put a 100 regular untrained unarmed white man, similar age, size n build against 100 equivalent blk men, n they're told to go at it.
> 
> Those white men would get beaten to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> White men know not to go 1 on 1 on with a blk man on a fair one. You'll get fked up. You wouldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little fantasy world you live in.
> 
> My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with _anyone_ of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White supreamacist are fking cowards. Look at the white supreamacist who killed 16 ppl in Canada today. Just typical white Male coward fking pussy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the shooter in Canada was a white "supreamacist" [_sic_]?
> 
> Why do you feel you have to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Some of the best professional boxers in history have been black.
> 
> One opponent, one referee, no help from anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever boxed competitively?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No; I would presume that most people haven't. Then again, I don't believe that boxing is what Paul Essien, the dipshit I was conversing with, was talking about.
> 
> I've been in plenty of fights in my day. Far more often than not, when the fight would be with a black guy, the black guy runs away unless he's got others to fight alongside him.
> 
> Essien seems to think that blacks are just better natural fighters, and they're not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are fking pussy cowards unless they have n advantage. Even bk in day, when the Klan would lynch blk ppl 1 on 1. They all came tooled up.
> 
> Fk outta here. You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, we see hundreds of videos of black gangs attacking randome people, white, other blacks, hispanics, and Asians, but we don't see a similar amount of videos of white people doing the same kind of cowardly shit like your famous "knock out game".
> 
> In other words, you are an imbecile, and look at you all acting tough, and threatening people.  What a clown!
> 
> And a wimp.  Bitch....
Click to expand...

lol. The UCR annual hate crime numbers do not reflect all these attacks you talk about. Every year they show that the exact opposite of what you say is true.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"My experience has shown that blacks want no part of a fight with anyone of any other race unless they enjoy at least a 3 to 1 advantage. Yeah, they're real brave..."*
> 
> I really don't think somebody white should be making this kind of comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, perhaps you should leave the "thinking" part to those who are good at it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, I think whites like you need to shut the fuck up about this kind of thing.
Click to expand...



Not going to happen. We will be in your face, forever.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are the real racist. The stats you point out are fake. Your false equivalence is noted. You look for weak shit to claim our racism when we are talking about a system that was created by whites to deny us of equal rights that has lasted for close to 250 years. Paul making statements about blacks whipping whites is not the same as implementing laws and public policy designed to insure that people who are not white can have the same opportunity as whites. If a blanket statement was all that stood in our way, we wouldn't whine about racism like your punk white ass. But white blanket statements turn into white over incarceration, black unemployment, less funds for black community development, education and health care.
> 
> When blacks start doing that to whites for 243 years, come talk to us about our racism. Until then you can shut the fuck up with that whining.
Click to expand...


Nobody's been doing a fuckin' thing to you for 243 years, so piss off...


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:
> 
> 
> One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all can find a film and lie. This forum is an example of how whites have operated. You guys gang up on blacks who oppose your racism and that's because you can't even debate one on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm more than happy to debate one on one.
> 
> Bring it on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if you are. There are other threads here. Come on in.
Click to expand...


You challenged me here, we debate here.

Or you can just admit to what everyone here already seems to know: That you're nothing but a racist pussy.

Your choice...


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:
> 
> 
> One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all can find a film and lie. This forum is an example of how whites have operated. You guys gang up on blacks who oppose your racism and that's because you can't even debate one on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm more than happy to debate one on one.
> 
> Bring it on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if you are. There are other threads here. Come on in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You challenged me here, we debate here.
> 
> Or you can just admit to what everyone here already seems to know: That you're nothing but a racist pussy.
> 
> Your choice...
Click to expand...

I am not going to debate about black names. I have to laugh at a bunch of stormfront homosexuals calling someone a racist. LOL!


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are the real racist. The stats you point out are fake. Your false equivalence is noted. You look for weak shit to claim our racism when we are talking about a system that was created by whites to deny us of equal rights that has lasted for close to 250 years. Paul making statements about blacks whipping whites is not the same as implementing laws and public policy designed to insure that people who are not white can have the same opportunity as whites. If a blanket statement was all that stood in our way, we wouldn't whine about racism like your punk white ass. But white blanket statements turn into white over incarceration, black unemployment, less funds for black community development, education and health care.
> 
> When blacks start doing that to whites for 243 years, come talk to us about our racism. Until then you can shut the fuck up with that whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody's been doing a fuckin' thing to you for 243 years, so piss off...
Click to expand...

Like I have said white fragility boy, when blacks do to whites what whites have done to blacks for 243 years come talk to us about our racism. And don't try that shit with me saltine. You know good and fucking well what I am talking about and your denial of it is the same thing your parents, grandparents and great grandparents did. Therefore you are doing the same thing they did.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are the real racist. The stats you point out are fake. Your false equivalence is noted. You look for weak shit to claim our racism when we are talking about a system that was created by whites to deny us of equal rights that has lasted for close to 250 years. Paul making statements about blacks whipping whites is not the same as implementing laws and public policy designed to insure that people who are not white can have the same opportunity as whites. If a blanket statement was all that stood in our way, we wouldn't whine about racism like your punk white ass. But white blanket statements turn into white over incarceration, black unemployment, less funds for black community development, education and health care.
> 
> When blacks start doing that to whites for 243 years, come talk to us about our racism. Until then you can shut the fuck up with that whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody's been doing a fuckin' thing to you for 243 years, so piss off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I have said white fragility boy, when blacks do to whites what whites have done to blacks for 243 years come talk to us about our racism. And don't try that shit with me saltine. You know good and fucking well what I am talking about and your denial of it is the same thing your parents, grandparents and great grandparents did. Therefore you are doing the same thing they did.
Click to expand...


"White fragility boy?

"Saltine"?

Oh, I get it. Those names were supposed to offend me, right?

LOL!! That's pretty pathetic on your part. Like I could give a shit what some douchebag on the internet calls me.

See, you have to matter to me for me to care, and you don't. I mean, if you dropped dead right now, I wouldn't care.

Like, at all...


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are the real racist. The stats you point out are fake. Your false equivalence is noted. You look for weak shit to claim our racism when we are talking about a system that was created by whites to deny us of equal rights that has lasted for close to 250 years. Paul making statements about blacks whipping whites is not the same as implementing laws and public policy designed to insure that people who are not white can have the same opportunity as whites. If a blanket statement was all that stood in our way, we wouldn't whine about racism like your punk white ass. But white blanket statements turn into white over incarceration, black unemployment, less funds for black community development, education and health care.
> 
> When blacks start doing that to whites for 243 years, come talk to us about our racism. Until then you can shut the fuck up with that whining.
Click to expand...






Paul making statements about anything is just lame.  Like him.  Your cute facts, aren't.   They are fantasy derived from loons, like you, who want freebies because you are lazy bums.


----------



## McRib

Sunni Man said:


> I remember 2 female hood rats the company I worked for was forced to hire in order to fill the government mandated minority quota. They both had the requisite ghetto names like Shaniqua and Starquisha with attitude to match.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were on my production line and I was their supervisor. One day I ask one of them to move some material to another area. She responded with, "who are you to tell me what to do?", and I said "because I'm your boss". (and had been for several weeks)
> 
> I finally got feed up and went to HR and complained about their laziness and substandard work. I also told HR that in my opinion, all these two women wanted to do was work there long enough to qualify for unemployment and possibly sue the company for something, anything.
> 
> HR told me there was nothing they could do. The company had to keep them.
> 
> And guess what? Both of them quit at the same time and them sued the company for some kind of BS racial discrimination. Thankfully the judge saw their nonsense was bogus and threw the case out of court. ....



You're so full of shit.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a white man in a room full of black men, man, they'd b shitting themselves, unless they had n advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because that's the only time blacks have the balls to confront a white man.
> 
> One on one? Your nary little black ass would be runnin' like a bitch. You don't have the balls to fight a white man one on one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men don't step to black men on a fair one. Coz u know what wood happen. Ud get your fkin face caved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy.
> 
> With a group, though? This is what these pigs do:
> 
> 
> One of my oldest, dearest friends happens to be black. You should hear how he talks about little shits like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all can find a film and lie. This forum is an example of how whites have operated. You guys gang up on blacks who oppose your racism and that's because you can't even debate one on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm more than happy to debate one on one.
> 
> Bring it on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if you are. There are other threads here. Come on in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You challenged me here, we debate here.
> 
> Or you can just admit to what everyone here already seems to know: That you're nothing but a racist pussy.
> 
> Your choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not going to debate about black names. I have to laugh at a bunch of stormfront homosexuals calling someone a racist. LOL!
Click to expand...

There is no debate on stupid black names. They are universally thought of as classless, corny and just plain dumb.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
"Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"

The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.

Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.

BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!



Reported.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!


I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up. Single combat is not about race. Never has been. If we're talking about boxing, historically it has been an indicator of what groups are poor and desperate enough to try and make a living that way.


----------



## Unkotare

I think someone is out to kill a whole bag of weed before noon.


----------



## Unkotare

Just to reiterate, anyone with actual experience in some form of single combat (in the context of sports, not actually killing people) knows that there is no place for racist nonsense because one man wins and one man loses, having to do with skill, strength, conditioning, strategy, speed, determination, but most certainly not some bullshit made up idea of  'race.'


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up. Single combat is not about race. Never has been. If we're talking about boxing, historically it has been an indicator of what groups are poor and desperate"

You wanna go 1 on 1 with the great 1 ?

Coz I'd show you what unarmed combat is about.

I'd give you a fight you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Unkotare

Oh, and it certainly has nothing to do with what someone's name is.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up. Single combat is not about race. Never has been. If we're talking about boxing, historically it has been an indicator of what groups are poor and desperate"
> 
> You wanna go 1 on 1 with the great 1 ?
> 
> Coz I'd show you what unarmed combat is about.
> 
> I'd give you a fight you wouldn't believe.




 
Sure you would! You have no idea what you're saying!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up. Single combat is not about race. Never has been. If we're talking about boxing, historically it has been an indicator of what groups are poor and desperate"
> 
> You wanna go 1 on 1 with the great 1 ?
> 
> Coz I'd show you what unarmed combat is about.
> 
> I'd give you a fight you wouldn't believe.



Yeah, and you believe my 5 foot 5 black ex-son-in-law mechanic can whip the ass of my current 6 foot 7 white son-in-law firefighter.  Keep thinking your stupidity.  It's hilarious!


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
"Sure you would! You have no idea what you're saying!"

The Babylonians once believed man was created from the essence of divine energy, mana, blood or in some cases a strong breath from a powerful deity.

These gladiators surely understand on a subconscious level that what they do may someday cause them great harm.

If the polytheistic ancestors from Babylon put faith in man to depict portions of their fabled greatness through combat then are you able 2 b given a seat at a table exhibiting the finest ambrosia of ancient delicacies ?

I AM !!


----------



## Paul Essien

Admiral Rockwell Tory
"Yeah, and you believe my 5 foot 5 black ex-son-in-law mechanic can whip the ass of my current 6 foot 7 white son-in-law firefighter.  Keep thinking your stupidity.  It's hilarious!"

The aftermath of Admiral Rockwell Tory getting in Paul Essiens face





This what your friends would be like.

"Yeah he was n asshole that Admiral Rockwell Tory I didnt wish death on him though, but he pushed essien to far and he paid the price"


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!


Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. 

You dont know what youre talking about.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
"Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"

Jon Jones.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"
> 
> Jon Jones.


Yep, he is 1 of the 3 black champions out of 11 total champions. Most of their champions are NOT black.

The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!



You're funny, but in a tragically funny kind of way.

I'd hit you so hard you'd shit your diaper...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Unkotare said:


> I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up.



I think it's cute how you think anyone cares what you say...


----------



## Godboy

Fedor in his prime would beat anyone who ever lived in a hand to hand combat. There has never been a greater fighter.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up. Single combat is not about race. Never has been. If we're talking about boxing, historically it has been an indicator of what groups are poor and desperate"
> 
> You wanna go 1 on 1 with the great 1 ?
> 
> Coz I'd show you what unarmed combat is about.
> 
> I'd give you a fight you wouldn't believe.



Undoubtedly I'd be standing there saying "I can't believe he thinks this is a fight".

See, this is why you're foolish. You keep talking about boxing and MMA. Well, see, there are rules in boxing and MMA. When I fight, there are no rules. I got into a mix with this wannabe rastafarian piece of shit who thought he was going to "box" me. As his dreads swung around, I grabbed them, and pulled on them as hard as I could, and pulled that whiny little bitch into a concrete wall.

Fight over.

When I fight there are no rules...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Godboy said:


> Fedor in his prime would beat anyone who ever lived in a hand to hand combat. There has never been a greater fighter.



Great fighter.

Mean as Hell, tough as nails, and one of the most respectful people to ever step into the ring. Rarely, if ever, did he ever gloat over a win...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.



I know an Irishman who'd invite you to go fuck yourself...


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
"The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"

I'm not gonna lie.

It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was

But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.

And I know they were different weights.

But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.


----------



## Unkotare

Canon Shooter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you two racist idiots to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's cute how you think anyone cares what you say...
Click to expand...

Just trying to help both you idiots.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> "Sure you would! You have no idea what you're saying!"
> 
> The Babylonians once believed man was created from the essence of divine energy, mana, blood or in some cases a strong breath from a powerful deity.
> 
> These gladiators surely understand on a subconscious level that what they do may someday cause them great harm.
> 
> If the polytheistic ancestors from Babylon put faith in man to depict portions of their fabled greatness through combat then are you able 2 b given a seat at a table exhibiting the finest ambrosia of ancient delicacies ?
> 
> I AM !!


Put down the bong and go take a nap.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.


Tyson and Fedor weighed in roughly at the same weight (220ish). Fedor would smoke Mike Tyson in a street fight though. Mike has no idea how to grapple, and Fedor is one of the greatest grapplers ever.

Prime Fedor vs Jones is a terrible match-up for Jones. I cant see Jones winning that fight.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Godboy said:


> Tyson and Fedor weighed in roughly at the same weight (220ish). Fedor would smoke Mike Tyson in a street fight though. Mike has no idea how to grapple, and Fedor is one of the greatest grapplers ever.



Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match.

It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
"_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match

It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_

And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life





This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.

Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.

He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.

Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.

Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.

Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say

“Round 7”
“Round 8”
“Round 9”
“Round 10”

*So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*


----------



## Canon Shooter

You're one stupid motherfucker, I'll give you that.

McGregor's not a boxer. THAT'S why he lost the fight. He was actually ahead on all judges cards early in the fight.

Mayweather refused to step into the octagon because he's not an MMA fighter. McGregor would've ripped him to pieces, and Mayweather knows it. You can question the wisdom of McGregor getting into a boxing ring, but he pocketed around $130 million for doing so, and that's tough to argue with.

I'll state with conviction that you didn't even watch that fight. If you had, you'd never say something as stupid as
"Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say "Round 7”, “Round 8”, “Round 9”, “Round 10” ", because the fight was stopped by the referee in the tenth round, you stupid fuck.

Oh, and lastly, McGregor has said he's willing to fight Mayweather again, but Mayweather has said he wants no part of that.

Doesn't sound too fuckin' brave to me...


----------



## Unkotare

Mayweather is not a fighter, he's a boxer. But he won that bout, no question.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
"_You're one stupid motherfucker, I'll give you that"_

Ok.

Canon Shooter
"_McGregor's not a boxer. THAT'S why he lost the fight"_

But McGregor wasnt talking like that b4 the fight.

Canon Shooter
_"Mayweather refused to step into the octagon because he's not an MMA fighter. McGregor would've ripped him to pieces, and Mayweather knows it._

Na son. Mayweather would have done this in a cage too.





But. Look of course floyd wouldn't step into the octagon at FORTY and no experience in it because it's a dumb idea. It doesn't even make competitive sense and neither did this fight.

Canon Shooter
_"You can question the wisdom of McGregor getting into a boxing ring, but he pocketed around $130 million for doing so, and that's tough to argue with"_

Look. Floyd was minding his own business retired. It was Mcgregor with all that mouth that SOUGHT out a fight. That's not balls that's: inflated ego, greed.

You're giving McGregor way to much credit for basically pulling a Steve-o from jackass.

Canon Shooter
"_I'll state with conviction that you didn't even watch that fight"_

Mother fker ! I'm a student of WAR !

That's all I ever studied. The art of fighting. The art of war. Of course I watched the fight.

You're not just talking to a huge boxing fan. You're talking to a boxing nerd.

Canon Shooter
_"If you had, you'd never say something as stupid as
"Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say "Round 7”, “Round 8”, “Round 9”, “Round 10” ", because the fight was stopped by the referee in the tenth round, you stupid fuck.:"_

Eh ? Conor still heard the ref say round 10 imbecile.

Canon Shooter
_"He was actually ahead on all judges cards early in the fight"_

And that comes bk to my point of Conor never hearing a ref say "round 9, 10". He didn't have good conditioning.

Canon Shooter
_"McGregor has said he's willing to fight Mayweather again"_

Don't they all ?

And that's why Mayweather is 50 - 0. But I'm not a huge fan of MMA but if you like watching two guys lay on top of each other in spandex's, all sweaty then go a head and watch MMA


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Na son. Mayweather would have done this in a cage too.
> 
> View attachment 328410



Made up pictures are meaningless...



> Floyd was minding his own business retired. It was Mcgregor with all that mouth that SOUGHT out a fight. That's not balls that's: inflated ego, greed.



Hey, I'm not about to argue that McGregor's a loudmouth.

But the fact of the matter is that Mayweather wanted nothing to do with the octagon...



> Mother fker ! I'm a student of WAR !



LOLOL!!! Oh my God, someone make this motherfucker stop... LOLOL!!!!



> That's all I ever studied. The art of fighting. The art of war. Of course I watched the fight.
> 
> You're not just talking to a huge boxing fan. You're talking to a boxing nerd.



Maybe you should've studied shit like math and science and English and, you know, gotten a real education so you wouldn't have to live in your Mommy's basement...



> Canon Shooter
> _"If you had, you'd never say something as stupid as
> "Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say "Round 7”, “Round 8”, “Round 9”, “Round 10” ", because the fight was stopped by the referee in the tenth round, you stupid fuck.:"_
> 
> Eh ? Conor still heard the ref say round 10 imbecile.



And you just said he didn't.

I believe there's an imbecile here. And that imbecile would be you...



> _"McGregor has said he's willing to fight Mayweather again"_
> 
> Don't they all ?



Mayweather's too big a pussy to step back into the ring...



> And that's why Mayweather is 50 - 0. But I'm not a huge fan of MMA but if you like watching two guys lay on top of each other in spandex's, all sweaty then go a head and watch MMA



I actually don't watch much of it, but I can still understand when someone like you is full of shit when they try to discuss it intelligently...


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory
> "Yeah, and you believe my 5 foot 5 black ex-son-in-law mechanic can whip the ass of my current 6 foot 7 white son-in-law firefighter.  Keep thinking your stupidity.  It's hilarious!"
> 
> The aftermath of Admiral Rockwell Tory getting in Paul Essiens face
> 
> View attachment 328327
> This what your friends would be like.
> 
> "Yeah he was n asshole that Admiral Rockwell Tory I didnt wish death on him though, but he pushed essien to far and he paid the price"


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 

View attachment 328432

Who is making you guilty ?

If it don't apply to you, then why are you getting defensive ?

No person has ever been able to give an example of anything anyone has said that promoted white people feeling guilty.

It's completely in your head. It's a big impotent rage party going on inside of you. 

Maybe you just can't bear white people being seen in negative light ?

And it's the old






But frankly. I agree with you. Most whites are like guy in that picture when it comes racism.

Black ppl have long realized that whites have heart of stone when it comes to blk ppl.

So don't EVER think I'm trying to persuade you or appeal to any compassion.

Don't EVER think that.

You hear me ?

Most whites would be more than happy if we were back in chains.

Most would never admit it.

But deep down they know it’s true.

So I agree with that whites feel no guilt about the past and how they benefit from it.

In fact they ENJOY ( secretly ) the doings of the past BECAUSE of the power it gives them.

White man’s burden is a myth.

The white man feels no burden to anyone but himself.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"
> 
> Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he is 1 of the 3 black champions out of 11 total champions. Most of their champions are NOT black.
> 
> The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it.
Click to expand...

Actually before Jones, Anderson Silva was considered the GOAT.





And the fact here is that right now the majority of blacks who fight professionally are boxers. The MMA is a relatively new sport to America and if you wanted to be honest about martial arts as a sport, it probably has not been historically dominated by whites.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll
> "Your pretense that every white is a white supremacists is just you being a racist asshole"
> 
> Another white supremacist tactic. Always accuse the person of what you are yourself.
> 
> I used to know this white supremacist guy who was affiliated to some group for more than 20 years.
> 
> He is open with me. He is proud to be a white racist and finds guys like you hilarious just like I do.
> 
> He calls guys like you “cowards” and “whimps”. Words of a racist, not mine.
> 
> And no, he is not a junkie, drunk, alchoholic, unemployed or any of that. He is educated, has his own business etc. But still, he finds guys like you pathetic and extremely funny, and I must agree with him on this one.
> 
> Guy like you and westwall n harmonica n mudwhistle n Admiral Rockwell Tory who like to hid their racism behind "stats"
> 
> You know this kinda racism means, you can slip it into conversation at the cocktail parties, “by the way, I am realistic about race n when you look at the facts.....”, unlike “by the way, I am a racist”
> 
> You know most people will laugh at you if you say you are a racist.
> 
> You also know that you might get into a real fight for that. I mean real, physical fight.
> 
> But as long as you can act civilized, talk about “science” "DOJ stats" you can still sneak around the halls of Academia and b safe.
> 
> The big question is the same my that real racist dude I know asks when he is listening n reading guys like you or reading your “scientific” babbling.
> 
> What are these guys affraid of??
> 
> I think you are not there yet. For some very strange reason you are not proud of what you  really are: White racists defending the rights of the white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, hiding racism behind stats.  What does that mean.  I wonder.  When an idiot, like you, posts "all white people are racist"  that is a blanket racist statement.  When you claim that whitey runs from black dudes, and that in a stand up fight a black dude will beat a white dude....bbeeeeecause he's black.....that is racist.  So, we see, yet again, that you, and im2 are the real racists here.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are the real racist. The stats you point out are fake. Your false equivalence is noted. You look for weak shit to claim our racism when we are talking about a system that was created by whites to deny us of equal rights that has lasted for close to 250 years. Paul making statements about blacks whipping whites is not the same as implementing laws and public policy designed to insure that people who are not white can have the same opportunity as whites. If a blanket statement was all that stood in our way, we wouldn't whine about racism like your punk white ass. But white blanket statements turn into white over incarceration, black unemployment, less funds for black community development, education and health care.
> 
> When blacks start doing that to whites for 243 years, come talk to us about our racism. Until then you can shut the fuck up with that whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody's been doing a fuckin' thing to you for 243 years, so piss off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I have said white fragility boy, when blacks do to whites what whites have done to blacks for 243 years come talk to us about our racism. And don't try that shit with me saltine. You know good and fucking well what I am talking about and your denial of it is the same thing your parents, grandparents and great grandparents did. Therefore you are doing the same thing they did.
Click to expand...

Again, nobody alive today treated blacks badly for 243 years. You talk like all whites are alike. What people did in the past is NOT give anyone else, aka blacks, the right to be racist towards whites. You make excuses because of the past, which we did not do. Racism doesn't mean each race has to be treated badly for the same amount of time in history.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> 
> View attachment 328432
> 
> Who is making you guilty ?
> 
> If it don't apply to you, then why are you getting defensive ?
> 
> No person has ever been able to give an example of anything anyone has said that promoted white people feeling guilty.
> 
> It's completely in your head. It's a big impotent rage party going on inside of you.
> 
> Maybe you just can't bear white people being seen in negative light ?
> 
> And it's the old
> 
> View attachment 328448
> 
> 
> But frankly. I agree with you. Most whites are like guy in that picture when it comes racism.
> 
> Black ppl have long realized that whites have heart of stone when it comes to blk ppl.
> 
> So don't EVER think I'm trying to persuade you or appeal to any compassion.
> 
> Don't EVER think that.
> 
> You hear me ?
> 
> Most whites would be more than happy if we were back in chains.
> 
> Most would never admit it.
> 
> But deep down they know it’s true.
> 
> So I agree with that whites feel no guilt about the past and how they benefit from it.
> 
> In fact they ENJOY ( secretly ) the doings of the past BECAUSE of the power it gives them.
> 
> White man’s burden is a myth.
> 
> The white man feels no burden to anyone but himself.


You don't know most whites, so you lied.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> 
> View attachment 328432
> 
> Who is making you guilty ?
> 
> If it don't apply to you, then why are you getting defensive ?
> 
> .....




You and IM2, are talking a lot of crazy shit about all white people being white supremacist or racist or some shit like that.


The only way such crazy talk is ever treated as having ANY weight, is when the whites nearby, are stupid libs wallowing in white guilt, and play along.


So, I just wanted to let you know, that I have none of that so all that talk, where you pretend that all whites are white supremacists, I just consider the worst type of nonsense.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*


If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"
> 
> Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he is 1 of the 3 black champions out of 11 total champions. Most of their champions are NOT black.
> 
> The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually before Jones, Anderson Silva was considered the GOAT.
> 
> View attachment 328452
> 
> And the fact here is that right now the majority of blacks who fight professionally are boxers. The MMA is a relatively new sport to America and if you wanted to be honest about martial arts as a sport, it probably has not been historically dominated by whites.
Click to expand...

This guy was more of a GOAT than Silva.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"
> 
> Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he is 1 of the 3 black champions out of 11 total champions. Most of their champions are NOT black.
> 
> The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually before Jones, Anderson Silva was considered the GOAT.
> 
> View attachment 328452
> 
> And the fact here is that right now the majority of blacks who fight professionally are boxers. The MMA is a relatively new sport to America and if you wanted to be honest about martial arts as a sport, it probably has not been historically dominated by whites.
Click to expand...

MMA has been dominated by white people since the beginning. There have been elite fighters of all races, but most of the elites have been white. That is simply a fact.


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"
> 
> Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he is 1 of the 3 black champions out of 11 total champions. Most of their champions are NOT black.
> 
> The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually before Jones, Anderson Silva was considered the GOAT.
> 
> View attachment 328452
> 
> And the fact here is that right now the majority of blacks who fight professionally are boxers. The MMA is a relatively new sport to America and if you wanted to be honest about martial arts as a sport, it probably has not been historically dominated by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MMA has been dominated by white people since the beginning. There have been elite fighters of all races, but most of the elites have been white. That is simply a fact.
Click to expand...







Yes, but that is only because it is a sport that whites like more.  If more blacks competed the ratio would change.  Once again, it's not about the fighters color, it's about their skill set, and their tactics on the day.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
Click to expand...

*If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.

Look. There is a simple way to resolve this. 

What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.

Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.

Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power. 

The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves. 

Mayweather would still have won.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
Click to expand...

Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.


_When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.

Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.

If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._









						FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
					

Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.




					boxingaddicts.com


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.
> 
> 
> _When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.
> 
> Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.
> 
> If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxingaddicts.com
Click to expand...








Yup, Mayweather is great at shulkin and jiving, and looking pretty, but an mma fighter, fighting an mma fight, would demolish him.

That's not a slight on Mayweather,  he just has never trained for that sort of fight.


----------



## Godboy

westwall said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.
> 
> 
> _When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.
> 
> Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.
> 
> If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxingaddicts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Mayweather is great at shulkin and jiving, and looking pretty, but an mma fighter, fighting an mma fight, would demolish him.
> 
> That's not a slight on Mayweather,  he just has never trained for that sort of fight.
Click to expand...

We were talking about K1, which is kickboxing. He would absolutely lose if it was kickboxing, but if it was an MMA fight, Mayweather loses in the first round with ease.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
_Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. _

If Mayweather trained in MMA. He would have a good chance of beating Conor. We are talking about Floyd Mayweather.

2 punches on the chin and it’s nite nite for McGregor.

McGregor better take him down in the first 45seconds because if he tries to act tough and trade he will be put to sleep.

Everyone SAW the difference in striking when they fought.

McGregor is a level 2 pity pat striker floyd is on level 10 accuracy and power.

A boxer can kill with thick gloves and that has been the case in the past.

Imagine a boxer without gloves ?Just one punch and you'll end up in hospital

I don't see it being a walkover for McGregor.

Godboy
_He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands_.

And that would be Conor's downfall bcoz Floyd would bring in dozens of sparring partners whose job it was 2 kick and try n take him down.

Everyone said the same thing about 50 year old Ray Mercer. But he ktfo of Sylvia.

Godboy
_All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. _

Floyd has a better chance at winning in an Octagon fight, than Connor had or still has, in a boxing ring.

Godboy
_He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true._

You're not getting this are you ?

Mayweather would train for it.

Floyd is by far the best and sharpest boxer there has been in recent memory.

If he took the time to learn how to throw knees, block them, throw elbows, block them, throw kicks, block them, and avoid takedowns, he could do it.

Throwing elbows, kicks, knees is not rocket science.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ..., in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting...



Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.




Again, get off the weed, kid.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Imagine a boxer without gloves ?Just one punch and you'll end up in hospital
> 
> ...



Ignorant kid. The main function of gloves is to protect the boxer's hands, dumbass.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat._

Grappling is a poor form of combat if there is more than one attacker.

It's also a poor form of combat if you need to take people out quickly.

Grappling is non striking. 

So you have to get close to someone. Getting close sum1 in life n death fight can go the wrong way even for a pro wrestler.

Me ? I prefer the striking. Then you can take ppl out quickly.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare

_Ignorant kid. The main function of gloves is to protect the boxer's hands, dumbass._

And what has you telling me the main function of a boxer's glove got to do with anything I said ?

Stop straw manning. You know what straw manning dont you ?

It's where a person makes up an argument that no one said and then thinks hes making a point by knocking down the argument, despite no one bringing that argument.


----------



## IM2

I used to wrestle and there are some advantages. I sparred with a competitive kickboxer once and he tried kicking me and got taken down with a single leg trip. Then I put him in a guillotine and it was over. Now when you look at Mayweather, you have to get inside of his block in order to take him down and his defense is supreme. And then there is the matter of him being used to fighting for 36 minutes not 15 or 25 which means his wind will be better in a MMA match than you think and that too helps his defense. Last, most boxers come off the streets. They have been on the ground.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.
> 
> 
> _When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.
> 
> Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.
> 
> If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxingaddicts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Mayweather is great at shulkin and jiving, and looking pretty, but an mma fighter, fighting an mma fight, would demolish him.
> 
> That's not a slight on Mayweather,  he just has never trained for that sort of fight.
Click to expand...

I don't know about that because most MMA fighters hold their hands down low and that would be it against Mayweather.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.
> 
> 
> _When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.
> 
> Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.
> 
> If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxingaddicts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Mayweather is great at shulkin and jiving, and looking pretty, but an mma fighter, fighting an mma fight, would demolish him.
> 
> That's not a slight on Mayweather,  he just has never trained for that sort of fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about K1, which is kickboxing. He would absolutely lose if it was kickboxing, but if it was an MMA fight, Mayweather loses in the first round with ease.
Click to expand...

Not really since striking is part of mma.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacist don't like Mayweather.

Why ?

Because he's a black man who is UNBROKEN.

It's not so much that he's unbeaten. It's that he's unbroken. He got out the game clean and rich and even worse now he's a shot caller with his Mayweather promotions and hooking with Al Haymon.

With top blk boxers. They like to tame them. Tyson ? Locked up. Ali ? Locked him. Joe Louis ? Left the game broke n ended up a greeter outside Las Vegas casinos n couldnt even afford to pay money for his funeral.

Muhammad Ali and a few others paid for it. They don't mind a big jolly inoffensive George Foreman and his grills

But a black man flossing his money around ? And still got most of it? O hell no.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist don't like Mayweather.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because he's a black man who is UNBROKEN.
> 
> It's not so much that he's unbeaten. It's that he's unbroken. He got out the game clean and rich and even worse now he's a shot caller with his Mayweather promotions and hooking with Al Haymon.
> 
> With top blk boxers. They like to tame them. Tyson ? Locked up. Ali ? Locked him. Joe Louis ? Left the game broke n ended up a greeter outside Las Vegas casinos n couldnt even afford to pay money for his funeral.
> 
> Muhammad Ali and a few others paid for it. They don't mind a big jolly inoffensive George Foreman and his grills
> 
> But a black man flossing his money around ? And still got most of it? O hell no.


Yep. Well said my brother.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.
> 
> 
> _When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.
> 
> Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.
> 
> If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxingaddicts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Mayweather is great at shulkin and jiving, and looking pretty, but an mma fighter, fighting an mma fight, would demolish him.
> 
> That's not a slight on Mayweather,  he just has never trained for that sort of fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about K1, which is kickboxing. He would absolutely lose if it was kickboxing, but if it was an MMA fight, Mayweather loses in the first round with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really since striking is part of mma.
Click to expand...

So is grappling. Conor would take him down with ease and then it would be all over.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat._
> 
> Grappling is a poor form of combat if there is more than one attacker.
> ...



So is every other form of unarmed combat.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Grappling is ...  a poor form of combat if you need to take people out quickly.
> 
> ...




For _you_ maybe.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... Getting close sum1 in life n death fight can go the wrong way ...



So can keeping any other distance, ignorant kid.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... I prefer the striking. Then you can take ppl out quickly.




You hope.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> And what has you telling me the main function of a boxer's glove ...




Your ignorant comments about them.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!








If that's your face in your avi I guarantee you that would run and hide.  You remind me of the billy bob Thornton character in Tombstone, all mouth, no balls.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "Only 3 out of the UFCs Champions are black. The current heavyweight boxing champion of the world is a white Irishman. You dont know what youre talking about"
> 
> Jon Jones.










Yes, he is a hell of a warrior.  You're not fit to wipe his ass.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.









Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> I used to wrestle and there are some advantages. I sparred with a competitive kickboxer once and he tried kicking me and got taken down with a single leg trip. Then I put him in a guillotine and it was over. Now when you look at Mayweather, you have to get inside of his block in order to take him down and his defense is supreme. And then there is the matter of him being used to fighting for 36 minutes not 15 or 25 which means his wind will be better in a MMA match than you think and that too helps his defense. Last, most boxers come off the streets. They have been on the ground.


Boxing cardio is entirely different from grappling cardio. Mayweather would be dead tired in a grappling match, and Alexandr Karelin would be dead tired after a few rounds of boxing.

As for taking Mayweather down, boxers stand with one foot really far forward (as opposed to being more squared up like an MMA stance), setting up the easiest single leg take downs possible. You also have the cage in MMA, which is where most take downs occur. Mayweather would suck at defending sweeps against the cage because, he doesnt have years of experience defending against them.

This is exactly what would happen if Mayweather went to MMA. That lead leg is just begging to be grabbed.


----------



## Godboy

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat.
Click to expand...

Yep, wrestling is the greatest single martial art (assuming the wrestler has training in submission defense), followed by BJJ. Pure strikers without submission defense are completely helpless against grapplers.


----------



## Godboy

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
Click to expand...

Fedor is Tysons favorite MMA fighter of all time. He is apparently a massive fan.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> 
> _Ignorant kid. The main function of gloves is to protect the boxer's hands, dumbass._
> 
> And what has you telling me the main function of a boxer's glove got to do with anything I said ?
> 
> Stop straw manning. You know what straw manning dont you ?
> 
> It's where a person makes up an argument that no one said and then thinks hes making a point by knocking down the argument, despite no one bringing that argument.


Boxers, especially defensive boxers, are at a disadvantage when they go to smaller gloves. You cant turtle up the same way with 4 oz gloves, so many of their defensive instincts are dangerous. Shoulder rolling is a major problem for boxers in MMA too. Those giant 12 oz gloves in boxing can be deflected by shoulder rolling, but MMA gloves will slip past the shoulder and catch you clean. Boxers have a lot of instincts that will get them hurt in MMA.


----------



## DJT for Life

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.
Click to expand...



Why don't you just give them a 9-number name and prepare them for their life's residency?


----------



## 22lcidw

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's your face in your avi I guarantee you that would run and hide.  You remind me of the billy bob Thornton character in Tombstone, all mouth, no balls.
Click to expand...

IM2 it is not that one man can beat the shit out of another. It is the technology that wins. One tough black guy or others may go into a TV center and beat the crap out of the whole dais of people spouting their political views. That is true. One of those guys on a dais who is weak can use a machine gun to take out 20 tough black guys or others and not even break a sweat. That is the way of empires also. China having the same technology as us in many ways. Better in some less in others, used a bit of it and seems to have brought us to our knees. Of course it is not over yet, we hope.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*
> 
> 
> 
> If Conor had been allowed to use elbows knees and kicks, Mayweather wouldnt have lasted more than 5 rounds. Mayweather only won because they were playing a game, rather than having a real fight. Conor wins a real fight every time against Mayweather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If*  white supreamacist are the biggest *if* ppl in the world.
> 
> Look. There is a simple way to resolve this.
> 
> What does the MMA fighter train that a boxer also similarly trains? STAND UP.
> 
> Basically u can't prove anything about Whose the better fighter when u make it a boxing match or mma rules fight.
> 
> Rather put them in a K1 fight with MMA gloves, stand up rules( punching , kicking , elbows knees ) , in this way the boxer doesn't have to worry about ground fighting and with the mma gloves punching power.
> 
> The MMA fighter can use his knees elbows kicks and is used to MMA gloves.
> 
> Mayweather would still have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve lost your god damn mind if you think Mayweather wins a K1 match against Conor. He would leg kick him to death, which would keep him far away from Mayweather's fragile pillow hands. All that pretty head movement wont do him a lick of good, and the range you get from kicks would be unlike anything Mayweather has ever experienced. He would constantly be out of position. The boxers stance is a leg kickers dream come true.
> 
> 
> _When it comes to Muay Thai, We’ve got one major difference, Kicks! If you stand in your boxing stance and try to spar in muay thai, you’ll quickly learn that legs kicks hurt.
> 
> Your lead leg will be be a sitting target for heavy low kicks and you wont be able to defend kicks to the body.
> 
> If sparring your partner will be wearing shin pads, in a fight they will not. Not only will keeping the lead leg forward lead to you getting kicked a lot, you will also be open to sweeps that will land you on your ass fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIghting Stances - Martial Art Stances And What To Use In A Fight - Boxing Addicts
> 
> 
> Everything You Need To Know About Fighting Stances To Train And Compete In Boxing, Muay Thai K1 And MMA. A Close Look At The Three Styles And Which Is Most Effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxingaddicts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Mayweather is great at shulkin and jiving, and looking pretty, but an mma fighter, fighting an mma fight, would demolish him.
> 
> That's not a slight on Mayweather,  he just has never trained for that sort of fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about K1, which is kickboxing. He would absolutely lose if it was kickboxing, but if it was an MMA fight, Mayweather loses in the first round with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really since striking is part of mma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is grappling. Conor would take him down with ease and then it would be all over.
Click to expand...


As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
Click to expand...

Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> 
> _Ignorant kid. The main function of gloves is to protect the boxer's hands, dumbass._
> 
> And what has you telling me the main function of a boxer's glove got to do with anything I said ?
> 
> Stop straw manning. You know what straw manning dont you ?
> 
> It's where a person makes up an argument that no one said and then thinks hes making a point by knocking down the argument, despite no one bringing that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers, especially defensive boxers, are at a disadvantage when they go to smaller gloves. You cant turtle up the same way with 4 oz gloves, so many of their defensive instincts are dangerous. Shoulder rolling is a major problem for boxers in MMA too. Those giant 12 oz gloves in boxing can be deflected by shoulder rolling, but MMA gloves will slip past the shoulder and catch you clean. Boxers have a lot of instincts that will get them hurt in MMA.
Click to expand...

Striking is part of the MMA and most MMA fighters lack good striking skills. Their defense against punches are bad as most of then keep their hands low. I used to wrestle and you just can't shoot double legs against champion boxers without getting punched in the head. Nor are you going to get to walk up on them and tie them up trying to gain inside control in order to get a trip or a throw. And you can use your legs all you want, but usually when MMA fighters throw legs low, they open themselves up for getting counter punched. The MMA isn't all that and showing a video of a fat, old, out of shape James Toney isn't the argument to use in order to defend the MMA.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's your face in your avi I guarantee you that would run and hide.  You remind me of the billy bob Thornton character in Tombstone, all mouth, no balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 it is not that one man can beat the shit out of another. It is the technology that wins. One tough black guy or others may go into a TV center and beat the crap out of the whole dais of people spouting their political views. That is true. One of those guys on a dais who is weak can use a machine gun to take out 20 tough black guys or others and not even break a sweat. That is the way of empires also. China having the same technology as us in many ways. Better in some less in others, used a bit of it and seems to have brought us to our knees. Of course it is not over yet, we hope.
Click to expand...

Some people don't consider weapons of war as great technology.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "Listen up, Cindy. Don't talk to me about how badass you think  black guys are. Left to defend themselves, they're largely complete pussies. They'll run away like little chickenshits before squaring off with a single white guy"
> 
> The history of boxing shows blk guy will generally fk up a white guy in 1 on 1 unarmed combat.
> 
> Hell even MMA n UFC the best guys r blk.
> 
> BITCH - I'd fuckin kill you !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's your face in your avi I guarantee you that would run and hide.  You remind me of the billy bob Thornton character in Tombstone, all mouth, no balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2 it is not that one man can beat the shit out of another. It is the technology that wins. One tough black guy or others may go into a TV center and beat the crap out of the whole dais of people spouting their political views. That is true. One of those guys on a dais who is weak can use a machine gun to take out 20 tough black guys or others and not even break a sweat. That is the way of empires also. China having the same technology as us in many ways. Better in some less in others, used a bit of it and seems to have brought us to our knees. Of course it is not over yet, we hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people don't consider weapons of war as great technology.
Click to expand...

Its power though. IM2, world history is not of peace with periods of war. Its more like war with periods of peace. Internal conflict is constant in this world.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.


No one in the history of the world has learned grappling in the streets. You learn grappling by drilling techniques over and over again with a partner who isnt trying to hurt you.

This is what happens when you try to learn grappling "in the streets". You have no idea how to defend a heel hook so your shit gets broken.



...and you absolutely can rush a boxer and take him down. If he is dumb enough to try and hit you "50 times" as you come in for a double or single leg take down,  he is going down for sure. You defend take downs with your hands and underhooks. If you are punching, you cant do that.

Khabib beat Conor with grappling. He is a superior grappler to Conor, but his superiority isnt even close to the experience difference between an untrained grappler like Mayweather of Crawford against Conor. Conor would eat those boxers lunch if they tried grappling with him.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
Click to expand...

Fedor made his bones by beating the best in the world at the World Sambo Championships in Russia, for multiple consecutive years. In sambo they wear gi's, so they are trained perfectly for street fights because, people are generally wearing clothes in street fights. Mike Tyson would have no idea how to defend against an Ogoshi throw (Fedor is a master of the Ogoshi throw), and once Tyson is on the ground his punching power is no longer a factor.

Your shirt or coat becomes a weapon for an experienced gi grappler.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat._

Paul Essien
_Grappling is a poor form of combat if there is more than one attacker._

Unkotare
So i_s every other form of unarmed combat_.

Dumb shit.

Let's take what Steven Segal specialises in "Akido" a master in that could waste five guys in ten seconds. There guys who know how to lock or snap your wrist in seconds.

It's brutal, brutal martial art. Same with Krav Maga or Mutay Thai. There are many guys who could fk up most guys on there knees or even sitting down.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall
_Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._

Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?

Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor made his bones by beating the best in the world at the World Sambo Championships in Russia, for multiple consecutive years. In sambo they wear gi's, so they are trained perfectly for street fights because, people are generally wearing clothes in street fights. Mike Tyson would have no idea how to defend against an Ogoshi throw (Fedor is a master of the Ogoshi throw), and once Tyson is on the ground his punching power is no longer a factor.
> 
> Your shirt or coat becomes a weapon for an experienced gi grappler.
Click to expand...


Sambo wrestling depends on being able to use clothing to trip and throw. Before you can trip or throw you have to establish an inside hand position.  Fedor would get hit by a Tyson bomb trying to do that and it would be over. I used to wrestle. Collegiate style, freestyle and greco roman. We played around with sambo a few times in summer practices but there is no way Fedor in his prime is going to be able to grab Tyson in his prime and throw him without taking a straight punch. Mike Tyson was 5'11 230 pounds of rock. He was a very strong man,. so don't think Fedor was just going to walk up on tyson and muscle him into some kind of  throw.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.



Mike Tyson punched a hole in a hotel wall and you could see outside through the hole. If he hit a man in the face with 4 oz gloves full power he's breaking bones.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the history of the world has learned grappling in the streets. You learn grappling by drilling techniques over and over again with a partner who isnt trying to hurt you.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to learn grappling "in the streets". You have no idea how to defend a heel hook so your shit gets broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you absolutely can rush a boxer and take him down. If he is dumb enough to try and hit you "50 times" as you come in for a double or single leg take down,  he is going down for sure. You defend take downs with your hands and underhooks. If you are punching, you cant do that.
> 
> Khabib beat Conor with grappling. He is a superior grappler to Conor, but his superiority isnt even close to the experience difference between an untrained grappler like Mayweather of Crawford against Conor. Conor would eat those boxers lunch if they tried grappling with him.
Click to expand...


Son, I wrestled competitively at the collegiate level as a young man. I know how to defend against a double leg and single leg. You are not just going to get to shoot on a world class boxer without getting hit. Most likely with an uppercut. I defended many a shot by sprawling and a hard cross face.

Mayweather is a trained fighter. If you put you arms down too low, he will bust you with 5 jabs to the face. You have to get inside of them to wrestle, you would get hit with all manner of bombs trying to do that against a world class championship boxer. They train too and they wouldn't need to grapple with Mcgregor to beat him.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_Your ignorant comments about them._

What ignorant comments?


----------



## IM2

Look, there are plenty of tough, hard nosed white men out there. But when whites like you guys want to diss us talking about how we can't fight unless we have a group, well that's been proven to be a lie in boxing and in MMA. Same with football. Most of the hardest hitters and most violent running backs in the NFL have been black. Night Train Lane made the rules change because he was trying to break necks. Dick Butkus was hard, but he doesn't compare to Ray Lewis. Doug Plank would bust you up, but then there is Jack Tatum. You can talk about Cszonka, but we can talk about Earl Campbell or Jim Brown. So just drop the whites are badder than everyone argument because it ain't so.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 

Dude. You have this silly idea that Fedor would just throw Tyson ground and job done.

You really think itd be that easy ?
You really think Tyson wouldn't come prepared for that ?
You really think Tyson can't grapple himself ?

Boxers are used to pain. You get knockdown in boxing and your allowed to get bk up n fight. In MMA first sign of danger n the ref calls it off.

Fact is: Fedor would have to fight with Tyson. Hed have throw hands. 

This is what you're not getting.

Even Fedor n his team wouldnt be stupid to focus on being a one trick pony n 100% focus on getting Tyson to the ground.

And by the way. Tyson was  a fking RHINO. He was doing 10reps in a minute of 160kg deadlifts at sixteen.

Most men, even guys who go the gym would struggle to do one 160kg deadlift, never mind 10.

But yet you think it's just gonna be so easy for Fedor to ground Tyson so easy?

You dont know fighting.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
Click to expand...






No, he really wouldn't.   Fedor has a chin like no other, and he too grew up in a dog eat dog world.

Add to that fedor is far more rounded as a fighter and there is no one who could beat him in his prime.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.








Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson punched a hole in a hotel wall and you could see outside through the hole. If he hit a man in the face with 4 oz gloves full power he's breaking bones.
Click to expand...








That's not that impressive.  I have done that when I was mad.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor made his bones by beating the best in the world at the World Sambo Championships in Russia, for multiple consecutive years. In sambo they wear gi's, so they are trained perfectly for street fights because, people are generally wearing clothes in street fights. Mike Tyson would have no idea how to defend against an Ogoshi throw (Fedor is a master of the Ogoshi throw), and once Tyson is on the ground his punching power is no longer a factor.
> 
> Your shirt or coat becomes a weapon for an experienced gi grappler.
Click to expand...

Finally, someone who knows what he's talking about!


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Let's take what Steven Segal specialises in "Akido" a master in that could waste five guys in ten seconds. There guys who know how to lock or snap your wrist in seconds.
> 
> It's brutal, brutal martial art. Same with Krav Maga or Mutay Thai. There are many guys who could fk up most guys on there knees or even sitting down.




Hold crap, you are painfully ignorant, kid. Your 'experience' is clearly limited to watching bad movies. That you could proclaim that aikido is "a brutal, brutal martial art" really says it all about your level of understanding.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Your ignorant comments about them._
> 
> What ignorant comments?


How about your post just prior to this one? You still seem to think boxing gloves are there to protect the opponent's face.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really wouldn't.   Fedor has a chin like no other, and he too grew up in a dog eat dog world.
> 
> Add to that fedor is far more rounded as a fighter and there is no one who could beat him in his prime.
Click to expand...

I think you give Fedor too much credit and Tyson not enough.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... just drop the whites are badder than everyone argument because it ain't so.


I suppose you would say the same to your little puppy Paulie? He's been saying the exact same thing in the other direction.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> You really think Tyson can't grapple himself ?
> ...



Compared to an experienced grappler? No, he can't.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Fact is: Fedor would have to fight with Tyson. Hed have throw hands.
> 
> ...



He absolutely would NOT have to stand there and box with Tyson. That would be stupid.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
Click to expand...

On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson punched a hole in a hotel wall and you could see outside through the hole. If he hit a man in the face with 4 oz gloves full power he's breaking bones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not that impressive.  I have done that when I was mad.
Click to expand...


You guys are in here talking crazy. I've seen Fedors fights in his prime and he would have got hurt trying Tyson.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You are not just going to get to shoot on a world class boxer without getting hit. Most likely with an uppercut. ...
> 
> Mayweather is a trained fighter. If you put you arms down too low, he will bust you with 5 jabs to the face. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? When the boxer moves forward and puts his weight on his front foot for a fraction of a second, he's going to "bust you with 5 jabs to the face" to defend a low John Smith single? And knowing this is on his opponent's list of options along with head snaps, front headlocks, and throws he wouldn't have to change his approach to try to account for them? Don't be as foolish as your ignorant little puppy Paulie there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat._
> 
> Paul Essien
> _Grappling is a poor form of combat if there is more than one attacker._
> 
> Unkotare
> So i_s every other form of unarmed combat_.
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Let's take what Steven Segal specialises in "Akido" a master in that could waste five guys in ten seconds. There guys who know how to lock or snap your wrist in seconds.
> 
> It's brutal, brutal martial art. Same with Krav Maga or Mutay Thai. There are many guys who could fk up most guys on there knees or even sitting down.


Aikido is almost a fake martial art. It doesnt generally work well in a real fight. There are many videos online where you can see these guys fail, but the biggest indicator that it doesnt work is, not one aikido practitioner exists in MMA. If it really worked, people would be making money with it.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.


IF he hits Fedor before the clinch. Once the clinch happens, the fight is already over.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor made his bones by beating the best in the world at the World Sambo Championships in Russia, for multiple consecutive years. In sambo they wear gi's, so they are trained perfectly for street fights because, people are generally wearing clothes in street fights. Mike Tyson would have no idea how to defend against an Ogoshi throw (Fedor is a master of the Ogoshi throw), and once Tyson is on the ground his punching power is no longer a factor.
> 
> Your shirt or coat becomes a weapon for an experienced gi grappler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sambo wrestling depends on being able to use clothing to trip and throw. Before you can trip or throw you have to establish an inside hand position.  Fedor would get hit by a Tyson bomb trying to do that and it would be over. I used to wrestle. Collegiate style, freestyle and greco roman. We played around with sambo a few times in summer practices but there is no way Fedor in his prime is going to be able to grab Tyson in his prime and throw him without taking a straight punch. Mike Tyson was 5'11 230 pounds of rock. He was a very strong man,. so don't think Fedor was just going to walk up on tyson and muscle him into some kind of  throw.
Click to expand...

Tyson was a guy who threw a lot of combos (when he was in his prime). He often landed something in his combos, but he didnt land every shot he threw. Its not hard to clinch someone without getting hit if that is your primary goal. It just takes a couple feints, they react, then you clinch with side head movement. Even Tyson would have to get lucky to land the first shot he threw, let alone guarantee a KO with it.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the history of the world has learned grappling in the streets. You learn grappling by drilling techniques over and over again with a partner who isnt trying to hurt you.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to learn grappling "in the streets". You have no idea how to defend a heel hook so your shit gets broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you absolutely can rush a boxer and take him down. If he is dumb enough to try and hit you "50 times" as you come in for a double or single leg take down,  he is going down for sure. You defend take downs with your hands and underhooks. If you are punching, you cant do that.
> 
> Khabib beat Conor with grappling. He is a superior grappler to Conor, but his superiority isnt even close to the experience difference between an untrained grappler like Mayweather of Crawford against Conor. Conor would eat those boxers lunch if they tried grappling with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I wrestled competitively at the collegiate level as a young man. I know how to defend against a double leg and single leg. You are not just going to get to shoot on a world class boxer without getting hit. Most likely with an uppercut. I defended many a shot by sprawling and a hard cross face.
> 
> Mayweather is a trained fighter. If you put you arms down too low, he will bust you with 5 jabs to the face. You have to get inside of them to wrestle, you would get hit with all manner of bombs trying to do that against a world class championship boxer. They train too and they wouldn't need to grapple with Mcgregor to beat him.
Click to expand...

Randy Coutre took down James Toney, a world champion heavy weight boxer, without getting hit by a single blow. He did it on the first try.

This happens EVERY time a boxer goes up against an elite wrestler.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
_Yes, that's exactly what I am saying. Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime._

Get the fk outta here dude.

Mixed martial artist are generalists. They dont have power and that was shown in the McGregor Mayweather fight.

Gregor is considered a KO puncher in the MMA world. He is UFC's hardest 155 pound puncher fight, yet his punching power is laughable in the boxing world.

He was getting his head snapped bk by Mayweather who is known to be a light hitter. Floyd ate Conors punches up like a midnight snack.

Mayweather is a defensive genius, slipping, shoulder rolling, make you miss n countering.

But against McGregor he felt he didnt need to use any of that.

Mayweather wasn't avoiding a lot of shots he was simply laughing at them as he kept the pressure on. 

More should have been made of the fact that McGregor (20+ pounds bigger and 11 years younger) spent the last 5 rounds running and looking for a place to hide in the ring. He was helpless in there and the feather fisted smaller guy just kept coming.

Put Conor in with a young, prime boxing champion his same weight like Canelo and the difference in punching power and ability to take a punch would be so wide apart as to be ridiculous. 

When it comes to punching power and chin the best pro boxers beat the best MMA guys their weight by a mile. That's why they are champion boxers making many times more money per fight than the best UFC fighters make.

So getting bk to Tyson n Fedor

Tyson would INVITE fedor to hit him. If you can't take a punch as a boxer you get weeded out real fast. 

I can't say this point enough. If a prime Tyson punched Fedor with 4oz gloves.

I'm not saying this for my argument.

But I'm not even sure I'd allow the fight to be happen. Tyson would cause horrific damage to fedor.

Majority of MMA guys come from wrestling, bjj, judo, and other grappling backgrounds. A lot of these guys don't get punched until they are over 18 years old.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really wouldn't.   Fedor has a chin like no other, and he too grew up in a dog eat dog world.
> 
> Add to that fedor is far more rounded as a fighter and there is no one who could beat him in his prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you give Fedor too much credit and Tyson not enough.
Click to expand...

Tyson is probably my favorite fighter, and he gets my vote for all time greatest boxer, but Fedor would crush him in a real fight.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
Click to expand...

Douglas won because Tyson barely trained for that fight and was doing coke throughout his "training camp". Tyson in his prime destroys anyone you can name, in boxing.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Because grappling tops all forms of unarmed combat._
> 
> Paul Essien
> _Grappling is a poor form of combat if there is more than one attacker._
> 
> Unkotare
> So i_s every other form of unarmed combat_.
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Let's take what Steven Segal specialises in "Akido" a master in that could waste five guys in ten seconds. There guys who know how to lock or snap your wrist in seconds.
> 
> It's brutal, brutal martial art. Same with Krav Maga or Mutay Thai. There are many guys who could fk up most guys on there knees or even sitting down.
> 
> 
> 
> Aikido is almost a fake martial art. It doesnt generally work well in a real fight. There are many videos online where you can see these guys fail, but the biggest indicator that it doesnt work is, not one aikido practitioner exists in MMA. If it really worked, people would be making money with it.
Click to expand...



It 'works,' but not in the way some cosplay fanboy like Paulie wants to imagine it because he saw some bad movies. It is a great form of meditation and understanding of principles that can inform other, more practical and direct, aspects of a fighter's repertoire. Sort of like taijichuan in that way. You can tell Paulie has no idea what it is when he calls it "brutal." It demonstrates that he doesn't even know what "Aikido" means.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... A lot of these guys don't get punched until they are over 18 years old.


How the hell do you think you know that?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
_Aikido is almost a fake martial art. It doesnt generally work well in a real fight. There are many videos online where you can see these guys fail, but the biggest indicator that it doesnt work is, not one aikido practitioner exists in MMA. If it really worked, people would be making money with it._

Once again. Like Unkotare you're making a straw man argument.

That is your creating an argument that I did not say and then knocking down the argument.

For one there is no such as a fake martial art. 

If you master ANY form of combat sport you'd be able to beat 99% of civilians. That was my point. 

Not comparing aikido to other martial arts or its merit in the UFC.

My point was a master in Aikido is going to be far more effective against more than 1 attacker than a grappler ever would.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> My point was a master in Aikido is going to be far more effective against more than 1 attacker than a grappler ever would.


And your point is wrong.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really wouldn't.   Fedor has a chin like no other, and he too grew up in a dog eat dog world.
> 
> Add to that fedor is far more rounded as a fighter and there is no one who could beat him in his prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you give Fedor too much credit and Tyson not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson is probably my favorite fighter, and he gets my vote for all time greatest boxer, but Fedor would crush him in a real fight.
Click to expand...

No, I don't think so. You are talking about Tysons specialty. He was found on the streets fightimg.


----------



## The Irish Ram

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Football player
> Won us a Super Bowl
Click to expand...


 Is that before or after the dumb ass shot himself?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Douglas won because Tyson barely trained for that fight and was doing coke throughout his "training camp". Tyson in his prime destroys anyone you can name, in boxing.
Click to expand...

No, Muhammad Ali would do to Tyson like he did Joe Frazier, but it would be that type of great fight.


----------



## Pogo

The Irish Ram said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Football player
> Won us a Super Bowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that before or after the dumb ass shot himself?
Click to expand...


Well to be fair if my parents named me friggin' "Plaxico" I'd want to shoot myself too.


----------



## The Irish Ram

rightwinger said:


> Good Football player
> Won us a Super Bowl


Is that before or after he shot himself in the leg?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> _Yes, that's exactly what I am saying. Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime._
> 
> Get the fk outta here dude.
> 
> Mixed martial artist are generalists. They dont have power and that was shown in the McGregor Mayweather fight.
> 
> Gregor is considered a KO puncher in the MMA world. He is UFC's hardest 155 pound puncher fight, yet his punching power is laughable in the boxing world.
> 
> He was getting his head snapped bk by Mayweather who is known to be a light hitter. Floyd ate Conors punches up like a midnight snack.
> 
> Mayweather is a defensive genius, slipping, shoulder rolling, make you miss n countering.
> 
> But against McGregor he felt he didnt need to use any of that.
> 
> Mayweather wasn't avoiding a lot of shots he was simply laughing at them as he kept the pressure on.
> 
> More should have been made of the fact that McGregor (20+ pounds bigger and 11 years younger) spent the last 5 rounds running and looking for a place to hide in the ring. He was helpless in there and the feather fisted smaller guy just kept coming.
> 
> Put Conor in with a young, prime boxing champion his same weight like Canelo and the difference in punching power and ability to take a punch would be so wide apart as to be ridiculous.
> 
> When it comes to punching power and chin the best pro boxers beat the best MMA guys their weight by a mile. That's why they are champion boxers making many times more money per fight than the best UFC fighters make.
> 
> So getting bk to Tyson n Fedor
> 
> Tyson would INVITE fedor to hit him. If you can't take a punch as a boxer you get weeded out real fast.
> 
> I can't say this point enough. If a prime Tyson punched Fedor with 4oz gloves.
> 
> I'm not saying this for my argument.
> 
> But I'm not even sure I'd allow the fight to be happen. Tyson would cause horrific damage to fedor.
> 
> Majority of MMA guys come from wrestling, bjj, judo, and other grappling backgrounds. A lot of these guys don't get punched until they are over 18 years old.


This is true.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the history of the world has learned grappling in the streets. You learn grappling by drilling techniques over and over again with a partner who isnt trying to hurt you.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to learn grappling "in the streets". You have no idea how to defend a heel hook so your shit gets broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you absolutely can rush a boxer and take him down. If he is dumb enough to try and hit you "50 times" as you come in for a double or single leg take down,  he is going down for sure. You defend take downs with your hands and underhooks. If you are punching, you cant do that.
> 
> Khabib beat Conor with grappling. He is a superior grappler to Conor, but his superiority isnt even close to the experience difference between an untrained grappler like Mayweather of Crawford against Conor. Conor would eat those boxers lunch if they tried grappling with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I wrestled competitively at the collegiate level as a young man. I know how to defend against a double leg and single leg. You are not just going to get to shoot on a world class boxer without getting hit. Most likely with an uppercut. I defended many a shot by sprawling and a hard cross face.
> 
> Mayweather is a trained fighter. If you put you arms down too low, he will bust you with 5 jabs to the face. You have to get inside of them to wrestle, you would get hit with all manner of bombs trying to do that against a world class championship boxer. They train too and they wouldn't need to grapple with Mcgregor to beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Randy Coutre took down James Toney, a world champion heavy weight boxer, without getting hit by a single blow. He did it on the first try.
> 
> This happens EVERY time a boxer goes up against an elite wrestler.
Click to expand...


James Toney was fat, old and out of shape. Toney was never even really a heavyweight. I wrestled in college against future olympians and a couple of eventual world champs. I am saying that you are not just going to get to walk up on a boxer and get take downs. You are going to have to set him up by boxing and that's where you have a problem. Had Couture boxed Lennix Lewis who ran the decision when Toney was boxing, he would have had major problems trying to get in close enough to take down 6'6 inch Lewis.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he hits Fedor before the clinch. Once the clinch happens, the fight is already over.
Click to expand...


Not really. Tyson can punch in the clinch and fedor would have to get inside position in order to throw Tyson. That's a matter of pummeling and boxers pummel too.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> _Aikido is almost a fake martial art. It doesnt generally work well in a real fight. There are many videos online where you can see these guys fail, but the biggest indicator that it doesnt work is, not one aikido practitioner exists in MMA. If it really worked, people would be making money with it._
> 
> Once again. Like Unkotare you're making a straw man argument.
> 
> That is your creating an argument that I did not say and then knocking down the argument.
> 
> For one there is no such as a fake martial art.
> 
> If you master ANY form of combat sport you'd be able to beat 99% of civilians. That was my point.
> 
> Not comparing aikido to other martial arts or its merit in the UFC.
> 
> My point was a master in Aikido is going to be far more effective against more than 1 attacker than a grappler ever would.


Show me the proof. Show me one video of effective aikido use. Not one of the many bullshit videos of "masters" throwing around their cooperative students. Im talking about one real video, even against a single person.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .... boxers pummel too.




But they do not throw from over/under, they do not snap down into front headlocks, and they do not use an underhook to set up an ankle pick or drop down single.


----------



## NotYourBody

Pogo said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Christian" names?
> 
> I have no problem with Malik or Trayvon.  But when a set of parents deliberately names their son "Plaxico" I do have to question what the fuck they were thinking.
Click to expand...

Are you okay with Braxton? Or Paxton?

Personally, I think it's cruel to name your child after the sound of a cat coughing up a hairball.  I'd probably rather have Plaxico. Then I could have siblings named Texaco and Mexico and we'd all rhyme.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the history of the world has learned grappling in the streets. You learn grappling by drilling techniques over and over again with a partner who isnt trying to hurt you.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to learn grappling "in the streets". You have no idea how to defend a heel hook so your shit gets broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you absolutely can rush a boxer and take him down. If he is dumb enough to try and hit you "50 times" as you come in for a double or single leg take down,  he is going down for sure. You defend take downs with your hands and underhooks. If you are punching, you cant do that.
> 
> Khabib beat Conor with grappling. He is a superior grappler to Conor, but his superiority isnt even close to the experience difference between an untrained grappler like Mayweather of Crawford against Conor. Conor would eat those boxers lunch if they tried grappling with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I wrestled competitively at the collegiate level as a young man. I know how to defend against a double leg and single leg. You are not just going to get to shoot on a world class boxer without getting hit. Most likely with an uppercut. I defended many a shot by sprawling and a hard cross face.
> 
> Mayweather is a trained fighter. If you put you arms down too low, he will bust you with 5 jabs to the face. You have to get inside of them to wrestle, you would get hit with all manner of bombs trying to do that against a world class championship boxer. They train too and they wouldn't need to grapple with Mcgregor to beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Randy Coutre took down James Toney, a world champion heavy weight boxer, without getting hit by a single blow. He did it on the first try.
> 
> This happens EVERY time a boxer goes up against an elite wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Toney was fat, old and out of shape. Toney was never even really a heavyweight. I wrestled in college against future olympians and a couple of eventual world champs. I am saying that you are not just going to get to walk up on a boxer and get take downs. You are going to have to set him up by boxing and that's where you have a problem. Had Couture boxed Lennix Lewis who ran the decision when Toney was boxing, he would have had major problems trying to get in close enough to take down 6'6 inch Lewis.
Click to expand...

Why would a boxer be good at defending take downs from elite wrestlers? That is preposterous. That would be like saying an elite wrestler would do well in a boxing match against a professional boxer. Neither one is trained to do the others sport.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> _Aikido is almost a fake martial art. It doesnt generally work well in a real fight. There are many videos online where you can see these guys fail, but the biggest indicator that it doesnt work is, not one aikido practitioner exists in MMA. If it really worked, people would be making money with it._
> 
> Once again. Like Unkotare you're making a straw man argument.
> 
> That is your creating an argument that I did not say and then knocking down the argument.
> 
> For one there is no such as a fake martial art.
> 
> If you master ANY form of combat sport you'd be able to beat 99% of civilians. That was my point.
> 
> Not comparing aikido to other martial arts or its merit in the UFC.
> 
> My point was a master in Aikido is going to be far more effective against more than 1 attacker than a grappler ever would.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the proof. Show me one video of effective aikido use. Not one of the many bullshit videos of "masters" throwing around their cooperative students. Im talking about one real video, even against a single person.
Click to expand...


Real Aikido masters have no illusions of being street fighters or any of that nonsense from bad movies. Real Aikido masters recognize the art for what it is, and that is quite valuable in itself.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he hits Fedor before the clinch. Once the clinch happens, the fight is already over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Tyson can punch in the clinch and fedor would have to get inside position in order to throw Tyson. That's a matter of pummeling and boxers pummel too.
Click to expand...

Unlike in boxing, on the street you arent wearing giant gloves. Fedor would control the wrist (or sleeve) of one hand, and have an underhook under the other arm. Tyson isnt going to be able to effectively strike in that position, and he would be on the ground immediately after that.


----------



## rightwinger

The Irish Ram said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Football player
> Won us a Super Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after he shot himself in the leg?
Click to expand...

Maybe so

But he was wearing a ring


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy
> "The GOAT of MMA is also a white guy from Russia. Fedor Emelianenko went undefeated for a decade and is widely considered the best to ever do it"
> 
> I'm not gonna lie.
> 
> It's hard to comprehend now, just how amazing Fedor was at his best - dominant at a time when MMA was the wild west - next to no regulation, every man and their dog on the juice. Fedor was a fking animal. He was a throw back. Some sort of Cro magon human was
> 
> But prime Tyson  vs prime Fedor in a street fight? Mike all the way.
> 
> And I know they were different weights.
> 
> But (pound 4 pound) prime Jon Jones Vs prime Fedor in cage ? Jon Jones all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike Tyson would end Fedor in a street fight. We are talking about a street fight. No rules and that's where D'Amato found Tyson. a 15 year old kid fighting on the streets for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really wouldn't.   Fedor has a chin like no other, and he too grew up in a dog eat dog world.
> 
> Add to that fedor is far more rounded as a fighter and there is no one who could beat him in his prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you give Fedor too much credit and Tyson not enough.
Click to expand...








Not at all, both have amazing athletic ability, both are strong willed and strong, both are warriors in the truest sense of the word, Fedor is just a more rounded fighter.

I think it would have been an amazing fight, and it would either end in the first round with Fedor breaking Mike's arm, or it would go the distance and Fedor would simply wear Mike down.

And Mike always has a chance to win.  Nothing is a forgone conclusion.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
Click to expand...








That is laughable.  I actually won a couple of thousand dollars on that bout because I could see Tyson not respecting Douglas and taking the fight for granted.

Yes, Tyson was outmatched by Douglas, and Douglas was no doubt at his absolute best in that fight, but he would have been demolished by Fedor.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
_Show me the proof. Show me one video of effective aikido use. _

Once again you're straw manning. My argument is not about the effectiveness of Aikido. My argument was that a master of Aikido would be more effective against more than one attacker than a master grappler.

Godboy 
_Not one of the many bullshit videos of "masters" throwing around their cooperative students. Im talking about one real video, eve_

Once again. You're not listening. Try to read what I'm saying. My argument is grappling is  pretty useless against multiple attackers and aikido is far better.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... My argument is grappling is  pretty useless against multiple attackers and aikido is far better.



An 'argument' that reveals your ignorance about both.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said, boxers come off the streets, they have grappled. And to grapple you have to get inside. By the time he tried getting into Mayweather to grapple, he would have gotten punched in the head 50 timers and probably knocked out. You just can't rush a boxer. But lets stop talking about Mayweather and put him against a boxer his age and who is fighting right now. Terrence Crawford would fuck McGregor up in both disciplines. McGregor got his ass kicked by Nurimageddov, so lets stop talking like McGregor can't be beat. And I don't think he wants any part of Jon Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the history of the world has learned grappling in the streets. You learn grappling by drilling techniques over and over again with a partner who isnt trying to hurt you.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to learn grappling "in the streets". You have no idea how to defend a heel hook so your shit gets broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you absolutely can rush a boxer and take him down. If he is dumb enough to try and hit you "50 times" as you come in for a double or single leg take down,  he is going down for sure. You defend take downs with your hands and underhooks. If you are punching, you cant do that.
> 
> Khabib beat Conor with grappling. He is a superior grappler to Conor, but his superiority isnt even close to the experience difference between an untrained grappler like Mayweather of Crawford against Conor. Conor would eat those boxers lunch if they tried grappling with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I wrestled competitively at the collegiate level as a young man. I know how to defend against a double leg and single leg. You are not just going to get to shoot on a world class boxer without getting hit. Most likely with an uppercut. I defended many a shot by sprawling and a hard cross face.
> 
> Mayweather is a trained fighter. If you put you arms down too low, he will bust you with 5 jabs to the face. You have to get inside of them to wrestle, you would get hit with all manner of bombs trying to do that against a world class championship boxer. They train too and they wouldn't need to grapple with Mcgregor to beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Randy Coutre took down James Toney, a world champion heavy weight boxer, without getting hit by a single blow. He did it on the first try.
> 
> This happens EVERY time a boxer goes up against an elite wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> James Toney was fat, old and out of shape. Toney was never even really a heavyweight. I wrestled in college against future olympians and a couple of eventual world champs. I am saying that you are not just going to get to walk up on a boxer and get take downs. You are going to have to set him up by boxing and that's where you have a problem. Had Couture boxed Lennix Lewis who ran the decision when Toney was boxing, he would have had major problems trying to get in close enough to take down 6'6 inch Lewis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a boxer be good at defending take downs from elite wrestlers? That is preposterous. That would be like saying an elite wrestler would do well in a boxing match against a professional boxer. Neither one is trained to do the others sport.
Click to expand...

I guess you've never wrestled or boxed. I did both growing up. And you have to be able to do things in order to get into a position where you can use wrestling against a boxer. There is a distance you must be able to achieve in order to set up your takedown and if you try walking up on a boxer to establish that position you are going to get punched.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he hits Fedor before the clinch. Once the clinch happens, the fight is already over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Tyson can punch in the clinch and fedor would have to get inside position in order to throw Tyson. That's a matter of pummeling and boxers pummel too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike in boxing, on the street you arent wearing giant gloves. Fedor would control the wrist (or sleeve) of one hand, and have an underhook under the other arm. Tyson isnt going to be able to effectively strike in that position, and he would be on the ground immediately after that.
Click to expand...

Again, tyson was fighting on the streets before he started boxing. You just seem to think that Fedor is going to be able to grab tysons wrist, then get inside enough on Tyson to get an underhook and Tyson is just going to be standing there unaware of what's happening. LOL!


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is laughable.  I actually won a couple of thousand dollars on that bout because I could see Tyson not respecting Douglas and taking the fight for granted.
> 
> Yes, Tyson was outmatched by Douglas, and Douglas was no doubt at his absolute best in that fight, but he would have been demolished by Fedor.
Click to expand...

Fedor was far too slow in his prime to have beaten any top botch boxer. That's why he was in  the sport he was in. In Russia you don't get to pick your sport. If you show promise in a particular sport when you are young, the state puts you in a sports academy and trains you for that sport. If Fedor had heavyweight championship boxing potential, he would have been a boxer.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...There is a distance you must be able to achieve in order to set up your takedown and if you try walking up on a boxer to establish that position you are going to get punched.



Maai is part of any kind of clash of combatants.


----------



## Asclepias

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> You could name a black Chatsworth...you could name one Jesus Christ...names do not change the nature of the beast.


Jesus was Black.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he hits Fedor before the clinch. Once the clinch happens, the fight is already over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Tyson can punch in the clinch and fedor would have to get inside position in order to throw Tyson. That's a matter of pummeling and boxers pummel too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike in boxing, on the street you arent wearing giant gloves. Fedor would control the wrist (or sleeve) of one hand, and have an underhook under the other arm. Tyson isnt going to be able to effectively strike in that position, and he would be on the ground immediately after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, tyson was fighting on the streets before he started boxing. You just seem to think that Fedor is going to be able to grab tysons wrist, then get inside enough on Tyson to get an underhook and Tyson is just going to be standing there unaware of what's happening. LOL!
Click to expand...

Yes, that is exactly what would happen. How could Tyson be aware of techniques he has never seen before? Tyson sucks at grappling as much as he sucks at slam dunk contests or throwing javelins. He has no training in any of those things, and being strong and physically fit doesnt change that.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is laughable.  I actually won a couple of thousand dollars on that bout because I could see Tyson not respecting Douglas and taking the fight for granted.
> 
> Yes, Tyson was outmatched by Douglas, and Douglas was no doubt at his absolute best in that fight, but he would have been demolished by Fedor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor was far too slow in his prime to have beaten any top botch boxer. That's why he was in  the sport he was in. In Russia you don't get to pick your sport. If you show promise in a particular sport when you are young, the state puts you in a sports academy and trains you for that sport. If Fedor had heavyweight championship boxing potential, he would have been a boxer.
Click to expand...

Top boxers arent good enough grapplers to be in Fedors sport. If Mike Tyson had world class grappling, he would have been in MMA.









						Mike Tyson Says He 'Probably' Would Have Competed in the UFC
					

According to legendary heavyweight champion  Mike Tyson , he could have easily made his mark in mixed martial arts instead of boxing.  Apparently, it all depended on what combat sport his trainer was doing...




					bleacherreport.com


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
"_If Mike Tyson had world class grappling, he would have been in MMA"_

Oh right yeah. I can imagine the convo.

"_Hey Mike. Why dont you try grappling were they'll pay you chump change for a fight and walk away from boxing were they'll pay you millions for a fight"_

Yeah good luck on trying to sell that to Mike 30 years ago.


----------



## IM2

There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes. 

There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is laughable.  I actually won a couple of thousand dollars on that bout because I could see Tyson not respecting Douglas and taking the fight for granted.
> 
> Yes, Tyson was outmatched by Douglas, and Douglas was no doubt at his absolute best in that fight, but he would have been demolished by Fedor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor was far too slow in his prime to have beaten any top botch boxer. That's why he was in  the sport he was in. In Russia you don't get to pick your sport. If you show promise in a particular sport when you are young, the state puts you in a sports academy and trains you for that sport. If Fedor had heavyweight championship boxing potential, he would have been a boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top boxers arent good enough grapplers to be in Fedors sport. If Mike Tyson had world class grappling, he would have been in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson Says He 'Probably' Would Have Competed in the UFC
> 
> 
> According to legendary heavyweight champion  Mike Tyson , he could have easily made his mark in mixed martial arts instead of boxing.  Apparently, it all depended on what combat sport his trainer was doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bleacherreport.com
Click to expand...

Top boxers are making top dollar. Tyson would have been a devastating grappler had he chosen to be. He was powerful both upper and lower body with a low center and most heavyweight wrestlers would have a hard time getting into his legs.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> "_If Mike Tyson had world class grappling, he would have been in MMA"_
> 
> Oh right yeah. I can imagine the convo.
> 
> "_Hey Mike. Why dont you try grappling were they'll pay you chump change for a fight and walk away from boxing were they'll pay you millions for a fight"_
> 
> Yeah good luck on trying to sell that to Mike 30 years ago.






Here I agree with you 100%


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is laughable.  I actually won a couple of thousand dollars on that bout because I could see Tyson not respecting Douglas and taking the fight for granted.
> 
> Yes, Tyson was outmatched by Douglas, and Douglas was no doubt at his absolute best in that fight, but he would have been demolished by Fedor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor was far too slow in his prime to have beaten any top botch boxer. That's why he was in  the sport he was in. In Russia you don't get to pick your sport. If you show promise in a particular sport when you are young, the state puts you in a sports academy and trains you for that sport. If Fedor had heavyweight championship boxing potential, he would have been a boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top boxers arent good enough grapplers to be in Fedors sport. If Mike Tyson had world class grappling, he would have been in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson Says He 'Probably' Would Have Competed in the UFC
> 
> 
> According to legendary heavyweight champion  Mike Tyson , he could have easily made his mark in mixed martial arts instead of boxing.  Apparently, it all depended on what combat sport his trainer was doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bleacherreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top boxers are making top dollar. Tyson would have been a devastating grappler had he chosen to be. He was powerful both upper and lower body with a low center and most heavyweight wrestlers would have a hard time getting into his legs.
Click to expand...









Yes, if Tyson had gone in to MMA he would have been a champion.  Almost certainly.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.


Most people have longer legs than arms.


----------



## Andylusion

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.



A fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.

These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.

What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.

And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.

No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.

One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is laughable.  I actually won a couple of thousand dollars on that bout because I could see Tyson not respecting Douglas and taking the fight for granted.
> 
> Yes, Tyson was outmatched by Douglas, and Douglas was no doubt at his absolute best in that fight, but he would have been demolished by Fedor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fedor was far too slow in his prime to have beaten any top botch boxer. That's why he was in  the sport he was in. In Russia you don't get to pick your sport. If you show promise in a particular sport when you are young, the state puts you in a sports academy and trains you for that sport. If Fedor had heavyweight championship boxing potential, he would have been a boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top boxers arent good enough grapplers to be in Fedors sport. If Mike Tyson had world class grappling, he would have been in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Tyson Says He 'Probably' Would Have Competed in the UFC
> 
> 
> According to legendary heavyweight champion  Mike Tyson , he could have easily made his mark in mixed martial arts instead of boxing.  Apparently, it all depended on what combat sport his trainer was doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bleacherreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top boxers are making top dollar. Tyson would have been a devastating grappler had he chosen to be. He was powerful both upper and lower body with a low center and most heavyweight wrestlers would have a hard time getting into his legs.
Click to expand...

There are plenty of strong and fit wrestlers that never go anywhere. You either have the natural talent for it or you dont, much like piano players, painters or authors. Just because you type all day, doesnt mean you will now write a best selling book.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
A _fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.

These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.

What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.

And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.

No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.

One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans._

First off.

For people who don't know who Thomas Sowell is - Let me bring some clarity.

Thomas Sowell is black man who is a senior fellow at The Hoover Institute which is a white supremacist think tank.

Thomas Sowell also thinks that the book "The Bell Curve" (The white supremacist bible which is a book that basically tries to prove how stupid blk ppl are) is a good well written book.

Thomas Sowell is retired and hes old. He's made enough money from hustling the white supremacists by articulating their racist views for them.

It's the oldest play in the Book of White Eddicts: use a black man to condone and excuse or cover for racist actions by white people. Because if a black man agrees, it can't possibly be racist.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> A _fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.
> 
> These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.
> 
> What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.
> 
> And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.
> 
> No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.
> 
> One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans._
> 
> First off.
> 
> For people who don't know who Thomas Sowell is - Let me bring some clarity to who Thomas Sowell is a senior fellow at The Hoover Institute which is a white supremacist think tank.
> 
> Thomas Sowell also thinks that the book "The Bell Curve" (The white supremacist bible which is a book that basically tries to prove how stupid blk ppl are) is a good well written book.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is retired and hes old. He's made enough money from hustling the white supremacists by articulating their racist views for them.
> 
> It's the oldest play in the Book of White Eddicts: use a black man to condone and excuse or cover for racist actions by white people. Because if a black man agrees, it can't possibly be racist.







Attack the messenger again paul?  The fact is Sowell is correct.  I know several families in Germany with black fathers and german moms, guess what, they all do fine.  Sowell is correct.

Those black MEN, are men.  Not children begging for handouts.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> A _fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.
> 
> These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.
> 
> What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.
> 
> And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.
> 
> No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.
> 
> One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans._
> 
> First off.
> 
> For people who don't know who Thomas Sowell is - Let me bring some clarity.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is black man who is a senior fellow at The Hoover Institute which is a white supremacist think tank.
> 
> Thomas Sowell also thinks that the book "The Bell Curve" (The white supremacist bible which is a book that basically tries to prove how stupid blk ppl are) is a good well written book.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is retired and hes old. He's made enough money from hustling the white supremacists by articulating their racist views for them.
> 
> It's the oldest play in the Book of White Eddicts: use a black man to condone and excuse or cover for racist actions by white people. Because if a black man agrees, it can't possibly be racist.



Prove anything you claim.


----------



## Andylusion

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> A _fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.
> 
> These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.
> 
> What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.
> 
> And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.
> 
> No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.
> 
> One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans._
> 
> First off.
> 
> For people who don't know who Thomas Sowell is - Let me bring some clarity to who Thomas Sowell is a senior fellow at The Hoover Institute which is a white supremacist think tank.
> 
> Thomas Sowell also thinks that the book "The Bell Curve" (The white supremacist bible which is a book that basically tries to prove how stupid blk ppl are) is a good well written book.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is retired and hes old. He's made enough money from hustling the white supremacists by articulating their racist views for them.
> 
> It's the oldest play in the Book of White Eddicts: use a black man to condone and excuse or cover for racist actions by white people. Because if a black man agrees, it can't possibly be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack the messenger again paul?  The fact is Sowell is correct.  I know several families in Germany with black fathers and german moms, guess what, they all do fine.  Sowell is correct.
> 
> Those black MEN, are men.  Not children begging for handouts.
Click to expand...


It's sad really.  Paul is like a toddler screaming louder and louder, thinking that somehow being obnoxious will make him a man.


----------



## Unkotare

Is Paulie done trying to tell us how “brutal” aikido is? Or how the outcome of single combat is based on skin color?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> A _fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.
> 
> These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.
> 
> What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.
> 
> And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.
> 
> No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.
> 
> One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans._
> 
> First off.
> 
> For people who don't know who Thomas Sowell is - Let me bring some clarity.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is black man who is a senior fellow at The Hoover Institute which is a white supremacist think tank.
> 
> Thomas Sowell also thinks that the book "The Bell Curve" (The white supremacist bible which is a book that basically tries to prove how stupid blk ppl are) is a good well written book.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is retired and hes old. He's made enough money from hustling the white supremacists by articulating their racist views for them.
> 
> It's the oldest play in the Book of White Eddicts: use a black man to condone and excuse or cover for racist actions by white people. Because if a black man agrees, it can't possibly be racist.




Andy made a factual claim about blacks succeeding in a white culture.


Your response was to cry "wacism", as though that was a counter argument.


It was not. All you did was show that you are incapable of supporting your positions with rational arguments.


Andy won. You lose.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
_Prove anything you claim_.

I don't have to prove anything.

Blacks imagine little.

Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented.

The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.

*Yet almost no white person talks like that*.

Look. The poorest areas of Germany will be were black ppl are. The richest will be whitest.

Show me the top 100 list of the richest germans, actually show me the top 1000 list of the richest.

And I bet probably not one blk German is in that group.

But blk germans are doing as well as white germans. Right ?

White supremacy is sweeping across Europe.

Keep up. In Italy, Spain, Holland, Belgium, Russia and Germany, neo nazis are getting muscle and they're the extreme proponents of white supremacy.

Imagine how many not so extreme sympathisers they have ?

And you're fking sitting there, thinking that every thing is fine just coz a couple of blk men are banging white women n wifed them up.

If black ppl were doing as well as white Germans, there would b any blk ppl in Germany.

White germans ain't running to blk ppl for jobs, for houses, for loans, for land. But you better believe blk ppl are running to white germans for those things.

Fk out here. Blk ppl doing as well white German lol.

Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 
_Andy made a factual claim about blacks succeeding in a white culture.

Your response was to cry "wacism", as though that was a counter argument.

It was not. All you did was show that you are incapable of supporting your positions with rational arguments.

Andy won. You lose._

If black Germans can't do things to help themselves what white Germans can do to help themselves then black germans ain't equal to white Germans.

If black Germans can't set up factories the way white germans can set up factories then dont talk to me about equality talk.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _Prove anything you claim_.
> 
> I don't have to prove anything.
> 
> Blacks imagine little.
> 
> Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented.
> 
> The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.
> 
> *Yet almost no white person talks like that*.
> 
> Look. The poorest areas of Germany will be were black ppl are. The richest will be whitest.
> 
> Show me the top 100 list of the richest germans, actually show me the top 1000 list of the richest.
> 
> And I bet probably not one blk German is in that group.
> 
> But blk germans are doing as well as white germans. Right ?
> 
> White supremacy is sweeping across Europe.
> 
> Keep up. In Italy, Spain, Holland, Belgium, Russia and Germany, neo nazis are getting muscle and they're the extreme proponents of white supremacy.
> 
> Imagine how many not so extreme sympathisers they have ?
> 
> And you're fking sitting there, thinking that every thing is fine just coz a couple of blk men are banging white women n wifed them up.
> 
> If black ppl were doing as well as white Germans, there would b any blk ppl in Germany.
> 
> White germans ain't running to blk ppl for jobs, for houses, for loans, for land. But you better believe blk ppl are running to white germans for those things.
> 
> Fk out here. Blk ppl doing as well white German lol.
> 
> Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.


I dont know why you would expect to see a black person on Germany's richest people list. Do you think there are white people on China's richest people list?


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> _Andy made a factual claim about blacks succeeding in a white culture.
> 
> Your response was to cry "wacism", as though that was a counter argument.
> 
> It was not. All you did was show that you are incapable of supporting your positions with rational arguments.
> 
> Andy won. You lose._
> 
> If black Germans can't do things to help themselves what white Germans can do to help themselves then black germans ain't equal to white Germans.
> 
> If black Germans can't set up factories the way white germans can set up factories then dont talk to me about equality talk.


What makes you think black people cant open a factory in Germany?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
I _dont know why you would expect to see a black person on Germany's richest people list. Do you think there are white people on China's richest people list?_

Black germans and white Germans are equal ? Right ?

If that's the case then that equality should be reflected everywhere. Right ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
_What makes you think black people cant open a factory in Germany?_

Ok. Well let's go through it step by step.

How do black ppl open factories in Germany ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.



Bullshit generalization.

Someone like you, whose identity depends upon seeing yourself as a helpless victim must measure your self-worth by how badly you are doing (and how helpless you are as a victim of it). That way, you have a ready excuse for every poor decision and personal failure in your life. That is not a man's life. Your attitude of wallowing in weakness and defeatism is NOT universal to any group of people, and certainly not a characteristic of people of strong character, so many of whom I have been honored to know.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> I _dont know why you would expect to see a black person on Germany's richest people list. Do you think there are white people on China's richest people list?_
> 
> Black germans and white Germans are equal ? Right ?
> 
> If that's the case then that equality should be reflected everywhere. Right ?


No. Equal opportunity doesnt guarantee equal outcomes, especially when we are talking about an extremely minority population.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... just coz a couple of blk men are banging white women n wifed them up.
> ...



Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect if you are not at least willing to offer the same to others.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> _What makes you think black people cant open a factory in Germany?_
> 
> Ok. Well let's go through it step by step.
> 
> How do black ppl open factories in Germany ?


Without even looking, i know its the same process for a white person opening a factory.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> .... Equal opportunity doesnt guarantee equal outcomes....



Leftists in general seem incapable or unwilling to understand that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _Prove anything you claim_.
> 
> I don't have to prove anything.
> 
> Blacks imagine little.
> 
> Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented.
> 
> The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.
> 
> *Yet almost no white person talks like that*.
> 
> Look. The poorest areas of Germany will be were black ppl are. The richest will be whitest.



How do you know this?



> Show me the top 100 list of the richest germans, actually show me the top 1000 list of the richest.
> 
> And I bet probably not one blk German is in that group.
> 
> But blk germans are doing as well as white germans. Right ?



Some white Germans don't do as well as other white Germans. So what?



> White supremacy is sweeping across Europe.
> 
> Keep up. In Italy, Spain, Holland, Belgium, Russia and Germany, neo nazis are getting muscle and they're the extreme proponents of white supremacy.
> 
> Imagine how many not so extreme sympathisers they have ?
> 
> And you're fking sitting there, thinking that every thing is fine just coz a couple of blk men are banging white women n wifed them up.



"wifed them up"? If you yourself are not doing as well financially as you'd like, I would venture to say that this is a symptom of the problem that hinders you.



> If black ppl were doing as well as white Germans, there would b any blk ppl in Germany.



Hah?



> White germans ain't running to blk ppl for jobs, for houses, for loans, for land. But you better believe blk ppl are running to white germans for those things.



And how do you know this?



> Fk out here. Blk ppl doing as well white German lol.
> 
> Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.



You were just told that blacks do well in Germany so if he was not measuring his self worth as a white person, what was his point?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
_No. Equal opportunity doesnt guarantee equal outcomes, especially when we are talking about an extremely minority population._

Shut up you clown. Black germans not equal to white germans.

Show me the black Mercedes Benz company, Porsche, the black German footwear company like Adidas or clothing like Hugo Boss, Puma or Siemens company.

All these companies feed the system of white supremacy and most of the above companies started off working for the nazis.

That's MY test of equality. I start with money, wealth, resources, industry and business and who controls it.

I don't give a fk if some blk German guy is banging some white German woman if that's Andylusion idea of equality he can have it.

Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.

Black germans are not in a position where they can punish or reward white germans but white germans are in a position where they can punish or reward black germans.

There are no institutional structures in Germany in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. 

There is no equality between white and blk germans.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit generalization.
> 
> Someone like you, whose identity depends upon seeing yourself as a helpless victim must measure your self-worth by how badly you are doing (and how helpless you are as a victim of it). That way, you have a ready excuse for every poor decision and personal failure in your life. That is not a man's life. Your attitude of wallowing in weakness and defeatism is NOT universal to any group of people, and certainly not a characteristic of people of strong character, so many of whom I have been honored to know.
Click to expand...

The past and present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl are n have been the main evil.

I don't feel for white ppl the way you do and I'm sure you don't feel for blk pp the way I do.

Two historical enemies are never meant to see eye to eye


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> _No. Equal opportunity doesnt guarantee equal outcomes, especially when we are talking about an extremely minority population._
> 
> Shut up you clown. Black germans not equal to white germans.
> 
> Show me the black Mercedes Benz company, Porsche, the black German footwear company like Adidas or clothing like Hugo Boss, Puma or Siemens company.
> 
> All these companies feed the system of white supremacy and most of the above companies started off working for the nazis.
> 
> That's MY test of equality. I start with money, wealth, resources, industry and business and who controls it.
> 
> I don't give a fk if some blk German guy is banging some white German woman if that's Andylusion idea of equality he can have it.
> 
> Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.
> 
> Black germans are not in a position where they can punish or reward white germans but white germans are in a position where they can punish or reward black germans.
> 
> There are no institutional structures in Germany in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> There is no equality between white and blk germans.


Ive seen zero evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> _No. Equal opportunity doesnt guarantee equal outcomes, especially when we are talking about an extremely minority population._
> 
> Shut up you clown. Black germans not equal to white germans.
> 
> Show me the black Mercedes Benz company, Porsche, the black German footwear company like Adidas or clothing like Hugo Boss, Puma or Siemens company.
> 
> All these companies feed the system of white supremacy and most of the above companies started off working for the nazis.
> 
> That's MY test of equality. I start with money, wealth, resources, industry and business and who controls it.
> 
> I don't give a fk if some blk German guy is banging some white German woman if that's Andylusion idea of equality he can have it.
> 
> Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.
> 
> Black germans are not in a position where they can punish or reward white germans but white germans are in a position where they can punish or reward black germans.
> 
> There are no institutional structures in Germany in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> There is no equality between white and blk germans.


Now I like that, because by your own standard you should be happy that Blacks and Whites are more equal in the US.   Right?

By your own standard they are.  You said:
*
Show me the black Mercedes Benz company, Porsche, the black German footwear company like Adidas or clothing like Hugo Boss, Puma or Siemens company.*

Right?  And you suggested that is an example of inequality, right?









						Kenneth Frazier - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



CEO of major multinational medical company.








						Bernard Tyson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



CEO of Kaiser Permanente


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_W._Ferguson_Jr
		

.
CEO of TIAA insurance.








						Arnold W. Donald - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



CEO of Carnival Corporation & plc.

I could go on, but you get the point.
I guess the US is a very tolerant and equal, by your own standard.  You should be happy to live in a country so accommodating to your people.

*Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.*

You come across as a cave man.  You are like a neanderthal, trying to fit into a civilized society.  You remind me of the toddler bully on the play ground, that thinks being able to hit people, means respect and power.

No, it means you are an ape, pretending to be an adult human being, that needs to grow up.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit generalization.
> 
> Someone like you, whose identity depends upon seeing yourself as a helpless victim must measure your self-worth by how badly you are doing (and how helpless you are as a victim of it). That way, you have a ready excuse for every poor decision and personal failure in your life. That is not a man's life. Your attitude of wallowing in weakness and defeatism is NOT universal to any group of people, and certainly not a characteristic of people of strong character, so many of whom I have been honored to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl are n have been the main evil.
> 
> I don't feel for white ppl the way you do and I'm sure you don't feel for blk pp the way I do.
> 
> *Two historical enemies are never meant to see eye to eye*
Click to expand...


You just defined yourself as the evil in this discussion.


----------



## JoeMoma

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Whites measure their self worth on how  badly blk ppl are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit generalization.
> 
> Someone like you, whose identity depends upon seeing yourself as a helpless victim must measure your self-worth by how badly you are doing (and how helpless you are as a victim of it). That way, you have a ready excuse for every poor decision and personal failure in your life. That is not a man's life. Your attitude of wallowing in weakness and defeatism is NOT universal to any group of people, and certainly not a characteristic of people of strong character, so many of whom I have been honored to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl are n have been the main evil.
> 
> I don't feel for white ppl the way you do and I'm sure you don't feel for blk pp the way I do.
> 
> *Two historical enemies are never meant to see eye to eye*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just defined yourself as the evil in this discussion.
Click to expand...

Wonder what PE would be willing to do to an enemy?  Wonder what PE has already done to an enemy?


----------



## miketx

At the prison their names were all 7 digit numbers.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> A _fascinating tidbit, I was listening to Thomas Sowell, about Black service men who were stationed in Germany I believe.
> 
> These men had married German wives, and ended up staying in Germany.
> 
> What was fascinating, was that German blacks, have virtually identical economic status as any other German.   Same wages on average, same positions in companies on average.
> 
> And the key factor between blacks in Germany, that differentiate them from blacks in the US, was there is no black counter culture in Germany at all.
> 
> No gangster rap, no Reverend Al Sharpton, no BLM people.
> 
> One of the things they mentioned was that they also take on..... German names.  No LaToya, or Travon.  They blend in with the culture.   And as a result they do equally as well as any other Germans._
> 
> First off.
> 
> For people who don't know who Thomas Sowell is - Let me bring some clarity.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is black man who is a senior fellow at The Hoover Institute which is a white supremacist think tank.
> 
> Thomas Sowell also thinks that the book "The Bell Curve" (The white supremacist bible which is a book that basically tries to prove how stupid blk ppl are) is a good well written book.
> 
> Thomas Sowell is retired and hes old. He's made enough money from hustling the white supremacists by articulating their racist views for them.
> 
> It's the oldest play in the Book of White Eddicts: use a black man to condone and excuse or cover for racist actions by white people. Because if a black man agrees, it can't possibly be racist.



What the fuck is "Eddicts"? I've been white my whole life and I'm unaware of what my white "eddicts" are.

You hate Sowell because he had the nerve to become educated. You hate him because he went to Harvard, and you hate him because he has a PhD. You hate him because he didn't sit on a porch his whole life like you did.

Your assertion that the Hoover Institute is a "racist think tank" is without basis or merit. It ain't nothin' but a black man whinin' about people who are smarter.

What are your opinions of the other blacks who are senior fellows at the Institute?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I don't feel for white ppl the way you do and I'm sure you don't feel for blk pp the way I do.
> 
> ....




I don't "feel for" people one way or another based on the color of their skin, you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> _Andy made a factual claim about blacks succeeding in a white culture.
> 
> Your response was to cry "wacism", as though that was a counter argument.
> 
> It was not. All you did was show that you are incapable of supporting your positions with rational arguments.
> 
> Andy won. You lose._
> 
> If black Germans can't do things to help themselves what white Germans can do to help themselves then black germans ain't equal to white Germans.
> 
> If black Germans can't set up factories the way white germans can set up factories then dont talk to me about equality talk.




VEry few people can "set up factories", white or black.

The vast majority of people who are successful in a society, are not the few that set up factories.


That is a silly standard you invented to hold you to your belief in white racism.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> I _dont know why you would expect to see a black person on Germany's richest people list. Do you think there are white people on China's richest people list?_
> 
> Black germans and white Germans are equal ? Right ?
> 
> If that's the case then that equality should be reflected everywhere. Right ?



I see what you problem is. You think that if a white person has a car, then a black person has to have a car. In your eyes, that's equality.

But that's not how it works.

I own some really nice cars; it's sort of a hobby, and working hard in my life has allowed me to enjoy them.

I've got a friend, who happens to be black, who lives on Manhattan's upper west side. He's a very wealthy and successful real estate agent in New York. Ever see the show "Million Dollar Listing"? He's _that _level of successful real estate agent. The guy could afford just about any car on the planet, but you know what? He takes the subway. He says he used to take the subway when growing up, and he doesn't see a reason not to now.

But him not owning a car in no way means I'm in a better position than he is (trust me, I'm not), nor does it mean we're not equal with regards to vehicle ownership. If he wanted, he could buy a car. That's where the equality is. He chooses not to, because he lives in Manhattan and the vast majority of the time has no use for a car.

Equality is you having the freedom to decide if you want to own a car or not. In your eyes, if you choose not to have a car, we're not equal because I have something you don't, regardless of the fact that you not having it was your decision.

But because we get to choose whether or not we want a car, we _are _equal...


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Kenneth Frazier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of major multinational medical company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Tyson - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of Kaiser Permanente
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_W._Ferguson_Jr
> 
> 
> .
> CEO of TIAA insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold W. Donald - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of Carnival Corporation & plc.


*Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.*

Power isn’t given, it must be taken

So knowing that we also know those black CEOs have being “given” a powerful position by more powerful white people means they have NO POWER AT ALL

No group that is smart enough to be in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power

Having a black CEO means nothing. They could get rid of then tomorrow, in fact today. That's what power is, were you can punish ppl n reward.

None of them black CEOs came in said 

"_I'm gonna run this company and I'm gonna run it my way and there ain't a dam thing you whites can do about bcoz you dont have the muscle_"

They didn't come in like that.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> *None of them black CEOs came in said
> 
> "I'm gonna run this company and I'm gonna run it my way and there ain't a dam thing you whites can do about bcoz you dont have the muscle"*



Of course they didn't, because they're not racist scumbags like you.

Oh, and Herman Cain, also a black man, used to not only be the President and CEO of Godfather's Pizza, he was one of the owners, too.

I know you absolutely detest examples of successful people who happen to be black, but the reality is that there's no shortage of them, just as there's no shortage of racist black guys like you to whine about them...


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Frazier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of major multinational medical company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Tyson - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of Kaiser Permanente
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_W._Ferguson_Jr
> 
> 
> .
> CEO of TIAA insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold W. Donald - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of Carnival Corporation & plc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.*
> 
> Power isn’t given, it must be taken
> 
> So knowing that we also know those black CEOs have being “given” a powerful position by more powerful white people means they have NO POWER AT ALL
> 
> No group that is smart enough to be in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power
> 
> Having a black CEO means nothing. They could get rid of then tomorrow, in fact today. That's what power is, were you can punish ppl n reward.
> 
> None of them black CEOs came in said
> 
> "_I'm gonna run this company and I'm gonna run it my way and there ain't a dam thing you whites can do about bcoz you dont have the muscle_"
> 
> They didn't come in like that.
Click to expand...

You (just you, as an individual) are a fucking clown. Your existential need to be a victim is pathetic and weak. Those successful MEN cited above would slap you around like the little bitch you are for attempting to diminish their accomplishments like that. You're a disgrace.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare 
_Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.

I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.

__


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.
> 
> I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.
> 
> __



Have you noticed how you have never once convinced, or persuaded anyone of anything, other than that you need a psychiatrist?

It's no wonder you people live poor, violent, and empty lives.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.
> 
> I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.




Do you really think that at this point your little racist act still holds any shock value, fool?  Straighten out your stupid little bowtie and go fuck yourself. Better yet catch a flight over to Germany, find one of these black gentlemen you have been demeaning, and take the ass whipping you have been begging for so long. Your little performance is really getting old, kid.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.
> 
> I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that at this point you’re a little racist act still holds any shock value, fool?  Straighten out your stupid little bowtie and go fuck yourself. Better yet catch a flight over to Germany, find one of these black gentlemen you have been demeaning, and take the ass whipping you have been begging for so long. Your little performance is really getting old, kid.
Click to expand...

You talk tough but the fact is I could your snap neck like a twig.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.
> 
> I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that at this point you’re a little racist act still holds any shock value, fool?  Straighten out your stupid little bowtie and go fuck yourself. Better yet catch a flight over to Germany, find one of these black gentlemen you have been demeaning, and take the ass whipping you have been begging for so long. Your little performance is really getting old, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk tough but the fact is I could your snap neck like a twig.
Click to expand...


If you smoked enough weed to pass out and have that dream, champ. Of course if you really tried (which everyone knows you wouldn’t) you would be asleep within a few seconds anyway.


----------



## JoeMoma

Love watching the internet tuff guys.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeMoma said:


> Love watching the internet tuff guys.


Don't look at me. Junior there is the only one making threats. I'm a man of peace.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Frazier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of major multinational medical company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Tyson - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of Kaiser Permanente
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_W._Ferguson_Jr
> 
> 
> .
> CEO of TIAA insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold W. Donald - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEO of Carnival Corporation & plc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Power is when you can PUNISH or REWARD ppl.*
> 
> Power isn’t given, it must be taken
> 
> So knowing that we also know those black CEOs have being “given” a powerful position by more powerful white people means they have NO POWER AT ALL
> 
> No group that is smart enough to be in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power
> 
> Having a black CEO means nothing. They could get rid of then tomorrow, in fact today. That's what power is, were you can punish ppl n reward.
> 
> None of them black CEOs came in said
> 
> "_I'm gonna run this company and I'm gonna run it my way and there ain't a dam thing you whites can do about bcoz you dont have the muscle_"
> 
> They didn't come in like that.
Click to expand...



Hilarious. Lefties are always making a big deal about CEOs, but now that some are black that doesn't matter cause, reasons.


Power is given away all the time. Indeed, it is the whole basis of our form of government, electing people, then having them step down peacefully when their time is up, ect. 


Your claims otherwise, is sophist nonsense.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.
> 
> I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that at this point you’re a little racist act still holds any shock value, fool?  Straighten out your stupid little bowtie and go fuck yourself. Better yet catch a flight over to Germany, find one of these black gentlemen you have been demeaning, and take the ass whipping you have been begging for so long. Your little performance is really getting old, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk tough but the fact is I could your snap neck like a twig.
Click to expand...


Again... very neanderthal logic. You come across like a cave man.  Grow up.  You need a father or something.  I don't how you come on here acting so childish nonstop, and think your ape-like talking, makes you an adult.


----------



## JoeMoma

Unkotare said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love watching the internet tuff guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me. Junior there is the only one making threats. I'm a man of peace.
Click to expand...

I'll be watching when PE snaps your neck like a twig..... LOL
He is going to reach through your computer screen and grab you!  SNAP!


----------



## Unkotare

JoeMoma said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love watching the internet tuff guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me. Junior there is the only one making threats. I'm a man of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be watching when PE snaps your neck like a twig..... LOL
> He is going to reach through your computer screen and grab you!  SNAP!
Click to expand...

It's quite frightening!


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Do you think that maybe those men love and respect their wives and wouldn't appreciate some low-life like you speaking of their union like a disrespectful little punk? Grow up. You can't spend your life lying on your back demanding dignity and respect.
> 
> I _agree with Muhammad Ali's views on interracial marriage. Just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that at this point you’re a little racist act still holds any shock value, fool?  Straighten out your stupid little bowtie and go fuck yourself. Better yet catch a flight over to Germany, find one of these black gentlemen you have been demeaning, and take the ass whipping you have been begging for so long. Your little performance is really getting old, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk tough but the fact is I could your snap neck like a twig.
Click to expand...


You're a pussy. You're a fucking pussy with an internet connection, so stop acting like your some badass. You're not. You're a fucking child.

Grow the fuck up, lose that chip on your shoulder and then maybe, just maybe, we can have an adult conversation about race in this country.

Because, right now, the most prolific proponent of racism on this forum is you...


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
_Again... very neanderthal logic. You come across like a cave man.  Grow up.  You need a father or something.  I don't how you come on here acting so childish nonstop, and think your ape-like talking, makes you an adult._

Is that meant to insult me ? 

When, or if, black people begin selling, lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling black people savage or neanthderdals or racists make sense.

My father once said white ppl are the products of involution, it's the opposite of evolution.

When you look the history of white racism. It's almost we've been dealing with another species.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion 
_Have you noticed how you have never once convinced, or persuaded anyone of anything, other than that you need a psychiatrist?_

And this sentence right here is were your messing up.

You're assume that I am trying to persuade you and others,  then having assumed this, you fault me n IM2 for the terrible way we go about it.

To persuade people.  You need three things:

1. Gain the reader’s trust 
2. Appeal to the head 
3. Appeal to the heart 
Hitler said you just need the last. 

I lack the first and the last. So it will not persuade most of them.

Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.

*I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*. That is not the same thing as writing to persuade them.

White ppl think EVERYTHING should be written to their point of view. Even if the person isn't white.

This why you LOVE the likes of Hermain Cain and Thomas Sowell. Black guys who basically let white ppl of the hook.

I mean as if there is not enough ppl writing and speaking to the white POV already ?

You have Trump in the big house. The most pro white president ever. So pro white that even former KKK grand wizard David Duke, greeted him with open arms saying this "a great day for America"

And you guys are still not happy ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _Again... very neanderthal logic. You come across like a cave man.  Grow up.  You need a father or something.  I don't how you come on here acting so childish nonstop, and think your ape-like talking, makes you an adult._
> 
> Is that meant to insult me ?
> 
> When, or if, black people ... for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling black people savage or neanthderdals or racists make sense.
> ...



Seems like he wasn't talking about "black people," he was talking about YOU. If you are ever going to grow up, you are going to have to take responsibility for yourself, just as you hold others responsible for themselves. If you are ever going to become a MAN, you hare going to have to stand for yourself as an individual instead of hiding behind group labels all the time. Only when you do that will any of your attempts at pontificating be taken seriously.  Or, if you're really just a troll playing games on the internet, as seems most likely -


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _Have you noticed how you have never once convinced, or persuaded anyone of anything, other than that you need a psychiatrist?_
> 
> And this sentence right here is were your messing up.
> 
> You're assume that I am trying to persuade you and others,  then having assumed this, you fault me n IM2 for the terrible way we go about it.
> 
> To persuade people.  You need three things:
> 
> 1. Gain the reader’s trust
> 2. Appeal to the head
> 3. Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> I lack the first and the last. So it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*. That is not the same thing as writing to persuade them.
> 
> White ppl think EVERYTHING should be written to their point of view. Even if the person isn't white.
> 
> This why you LOVE the likes of Hermain Cain and Thomas Sowell. Black guys who basically let white ppl of the hook.
> 
> I mean as if there is not enough ppl writing and speaking to the white POV already ?
> 
> You have Trump in the big house. The most pro white president ever. So pro white that even former KKK grand wizard David Duke, greeted him with open arms saying this "a great day for America"
> 
> And you guys are still not happy ?



*I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.

So that makes sense....  but you are not accomplishing anything at all, except making yourself look really childish.  Now if you are fine with that, ok... but that's all you are doing.  You are just making yourself look really tiny, and otherwise accomplishing absolutely nothing.

If your goal in life is to accomplish nothing... you are succeeding at least in achieving that goal of doing nothing of value.  Pretty sad... but... to each their own I suppose.  Kind of makes a mockery out of claiming Blacks can achieve so much, when you are intentionally achieving nothing, but far be it from me to claim you ever were consistent on your ideology.

*And you guys are still not happy ?*

Why would you think I'm not happy?   I think this is fantastic.  Trump is smacking the left-wing around, and freaking them out.    You... here.... now....  proof of that!

I love this!   This is the best thing ever.   I love watching you people freak out.  These last few years with Trump.... absolutely wonderful.   

Seeing you people bounce of the walls, and seeing you people so freaked out, that now you are relegated to literally just making up stuff?   This is fantastic!

You guys actually had Jessie Smollett PAYING.... other black people.... TO FAKE a hate crime!

That is hysterical!  That is absolutely hilarious, that now you people fallen so very low.... so pathetic... that now you have to pay people to create hate crimes, so you have something to be outraged over.

No, this is wonderful!   You have have gotten smaller and smaller, and more and more pathetic every single year.   And I have to credit Trump for that.  He's unmasked the falseness, and emptiness, of the left-wing race-baiting crazy people.

I love it. I did not vote for Trump in 2016, but I guarantee you that I will vote for Trump in 2020, and proudly.  I could never have hoped to see you people become so.... just pathetic, and childish, and so .... small... so very small in the world, than how Trump has man-handled you people. I could not have have dreamed he would make you people look this tiny.

So, no I love it.  I'm very very satisfied with Trump at this point.  Extremely satisfied.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.


This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Douglas won because Tyson barely trained for that fight and was doing coke throughout his "training camp". Tyson in his prime destroys anyone you can name, in boxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Muhammad Ali would do to Tyson like he did Joe Frazier, but it would be that type of great fight.
Click to expand...



Personally, I believe that a prime George Foreman would have handled a prime Tyson with ease.

As was revealed over time, Tyson struggled with tall boxers who had a great jab, great movement and were not psyched out by his mystique.

A prime Ali would have gotten inside  Tysons head and had him lunging in frustration and missing.

Foreman had a great jab, was big, and had the power to lift you off the canvas with a body shot. I think Foreman would have beaten Tyson the same way that he did Frazier.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Douglas won because Tyson barely trained for that fight and was doing coke throughout his "training camp". Tyson in his prime destroys anyone you can name, in boxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Muhammad Ali would do to Tyson like he did Joe Frazier, but it would be that type of great fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I believe that a prime George Foreman would have handled a prime Tyson with ease.
> 
> As was revealed over time, Tyson struggled with tall boxers who had a great jab, great movement and were not psyched out by his mystique.
> 
> A prime Ali would have gotten inside  Tysons head and had him lunging in frustration and missing.
> 
> Foreman had a great jab, was big, and had the power to lift you off the canvas with a body shot. I think Foreman would have beaten Tyson the same way that he did Frazier.
Click to expand...


I completely agree with your assessment here. Tysons style was pretty much like Fraziers and I thought Foreman killed Joe that night.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Douglas won because Tyson barely trained for that fight and was doing coke throughout his "training camp". Tyson in his prime destroys anyone you can name, in boxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Muhammad Ali would do to Tyson like he did Joe Frazier, but it would be that type of great fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I believe that a prime George Foreman would have handled a prime Tyson with ease.
> 
> As was revealed over time, Tyson struggled with tall boxers who had a great jab, great movement and were not psyched out by his mystique.
> 
> A prime Ali would have gotten inside  Tysons head and had him lunging in frustration and missing.
> 
> Foreman had a great jab, was big, and had the power to lift you off the canvas with a body shot. I think Foreman would have beaten Tyson the same way that he did Frazier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I completely agree with your assessment here. Tysons style was pretty much like Fraziers and I thought Foreman killed Joe that night.
Click to expand...

Tyson would have pushed Ali's shit in.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
Click to expand...


That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer. 


Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> _Iron Mike would lose, but it would be a hell of a fight._
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say that prime Fedor would beat prime Mike Tyson ?
> 
> Prime Tyson hits anybody with 4 oz gloves on they would never wake up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I am saying.  Fedor has a chin like no one Mike ever fought.  Mike lost to Buster Douglas for gosh sakes.  And that was in his near prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that night Douglas would have beat Fedor. Douglas was not a chump junior, the average man would have got destroyed by Douglass. Fedor was not trained to go 12 rounds. Ever. And Tyson took blows for 8-9 rounds before he got knocked out by Douglass. I have seen Fedors fights in his prime. He was far too slow to beat Tyson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Douglas won because Tyson barely trained for that fight and was doing coke throughout his "training camp". Tyson in his prime destroys anyone you can name, in boxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Muhammad Ali would do to Tyson like he did Joe Frazier, but it would be that type of great fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I believe that a prime George Foreman would have handled a prime Tyson with ease.
> 
> As was revealed over time, Tyson struggled with tall boxers who had a great jab, great movement and were not psyched out by his mystique.
> 
> A prime Ali would have gotten inside  Tysons head and had him lunging in frustration and missing.
> 
> Foreman had a great jab, was big, and had the power to lift you off the canvas with a body shot. I think Foreman would have beaten Tyson the same way that he did Frazier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I completely agree with your assessment here. Tysons style was pretty much like Fraziers and I thought Foreman killed Joe that night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, we agree! Yeah, Tyson would push Ali's shit in.
Click to expand...


We don't agree on that. I said Ali would do to Tyson what he did to Frazier. He made Frazier throw in the towel after closing both of his eyes.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
Click to expand...

Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
Click to expand...

That guy is  a WORLD Champion boxer.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
Click to expand...

Show me one video of a pure boxer stuffing takedowns from a grappler.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. ...



   “Basically” = “Not”


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs ....




Which would also be out of punching range, but not kicking.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
Click to expand...


I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one video of a pure boxer stuffing takedowns from a grappler.
Click to expand...

Show me a wrestler who was able to just walk up on a champion boxer, not some washed up old boxer looking for a check, an amateur or tomato can, and take him down.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy is  a WORLD Champion boxer.
Click to expand...

The hell he is. That guy couldn't even box.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
Click to expand...


You are so full of shit it's coming out your years. If you wrestled Kenny Monday you got stuck early in the first period unless he wanted to play with you for a workout. You're not getting a pass on a lie just because you can Google.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
_So that makes sense....  but you are not accomplishing anything at all._

Genocides unfold in stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward.

The first people killed in any genocide are those in the mainstream who speak up for them. Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.

Racism grows and feeds off a *culture of silence*. The point of calling out racism is to break down that silence. I don't care if I persuade anyone. What matters is that I am heard and planted that seed in people’s minds of, “Hey, maybe this is not right.”

Education doesn't equal intelligence, intelligence doesn't equal knowledge, knowledge doesn't equal understanding, and understanding doesn't equal wisdom.

Calling me a black radical is the ultimate compliment,cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.

Andylusion
_except making yourself look really childish.  Now if you are fine with that, ok... but that's all you are doing.  You are just making yourself look really tiny, and otherwise accomplishing absolutely nothing._

Well what's childish to the Wolf isn't childish to the sheep. Whats  childish to the fox isn't childish to the hound.

What's not childish to me as a black may well be childish to you as a white man.

For I live in a global system of racism - white supremacy. You don't. That system benefits you.

Andylusion
_Blacks can achieve so much, when you are intentionally achieving nothing, but far be it from me to claim you ever were consistent on your ideology._

Black ppl achieve in spite of the system,  not bcoz of it. Remember your argument about successful blk ppl could have been said 50 years ago. 50 yrs ago you had Muhammad Ali, Louis Armstrong, Sidney Poiter, Diana Ross. They all had money. They were successful. But racism was bigger n Bader than ever.

Andylusion
_Why would you think I'm not happy?   I think this is fantastic.  Trump is smacking the left-wing around, and freaking them out.    You... here.... now....  proof of that!_

I'm left wing now ? Thats funny. Thanks for reading my mind.

Just to clear things up. The only difference between the right wing white supremacist and the left wing white supremacist is the right wing white supremacist would drown a boat load of blk ppl, the left wing white supremacist would give the blk ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning nicer.

Andylusion
I _love this!   This is the best thing ever. I love watching you people freak out. These last few years with Trump.... absolutely wonderful.  _

Of course it is. So we agree. This white supremacist wants OPEN WHITE SUPREMACY. White supremacist are tired of talking in code, being scared or being on tip toes around blk ppl.

So along comes 45 and calls Africa a shithole n tell black ppl, "Your living poverty, your schools are shit, What have you got to lose by voting for me ?" Calls the alt right in Charlottesville "very fine ppl"

So yeah of course your gonna love open white supremacy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 

I've boxed. Not at the highest level. But I have spared a lot of rounds.

And I can tell you this. The worst thing you can do in a gym as a black man is lose to white man.

Why do you think Bernard Hopkins years ago when he was going to fight Joe Calzaghe said "I would never lose to a white boy"

Up n coming boxer Devon Haney said the same thing about "never losing to  white boy"

Prime Tyson would never allowed himself to lose to a white boy.

I've seen myself. Blk fighters fight much harder against a white man and want to cause more damage


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> 
> I've boxed. Not at the highest level. But I have spared a lot of rounds.
> 
> And I can tell you this. The worst thing you can do in a gym as a black man is lose to white man.
> 
> Why do you think Bernard Hopkins years ago when he was going to fight Joe Calzaghe said "I would never lose to a white boy"
> 
> Up n coming boxer Devon Haney said the same thing about "never losing to  white boy"
> 
> Prime Tyson would never allowed himself to lose to a white boy.
> 
> I've seen myself. Blk fighters fight much harder against a white man and want to cause more damage


Oh, so you can just decide not to lose? Is that how it works, genius? Are we back to your racism determining outcomes?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy is  a WORLD Champion boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell he is. That guy couldn't even box.
Click to expand...

He is a world class boxer. Thats what happens when you add takedowns and kicks to the rules. The boxer becomes a fish out of water.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
Click to expand...

There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy is  a WORLD Champion boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell he is. That guy couldn't even box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a world class boxer. Thats what happens when you add takedowns and kicks to the rules. The boxer becomes a fish out of water.
Click to expand...

So he went from a champion to a world class boxer. That guy was a tomato can and he could not box. You could look at his stance and see that. Again, you have to establish a distance to kick or shoot, now you can try that with a real top notch world champion boxer if you want to, but before you get in, you will be hit a whole lot. And really, a person can teach a boxer how to defend against shots and how to block kicks.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
Click to expand...

No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. I know you want to look for things to dismiss, but you can't. I know what I have done. But the reality here is that you are talking about the MMA but you forget that striking is part of that sport and boxers win the striking battle thereby limiting people like McGregor to kicking or trying to wrestle which makes them easier to defend against. You have a video of McGregor practicing with a scrub and you are trying to argue about it.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _So that makes sense....  but you are not accomplishing anything at all._
> 
> Genocides unfold in stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward.
> 
> The first people killed in any genocide are those in the mainstream who speak up for them. Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.
> 
> Racism grows and feeds off a *culture of silence*. The point of calling out racism is to break down that silence. I don't care if I persuade anyone. What matters is that I am heard and planted that seed in people’s minds of, “Hey, maybe this is not right.”
> 
> Education doesn't equal intelligence, intelligence doesn't equal knowledge, knowledge doesn't equal understanding, and understanding doesn't equal wisdom.
> 
> Calling me a black radical is the ultimate compliment,cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> Andylusion
> _except making yourself look really childish.  Now if you are fine with that, ok... but that's all you are doing.  You are just making yourself look really tiny, and otherwise accomplishing absolutely nothing._
> 
> Well what's childish to the Wolf isn't childish to the sheep. Whats  childish to the fox isn't childish to the hound.
> 
> What's not childish to me as a black may well be childish to you as a white man.
> 
> For I live in a global system of racism - white supremacy. You don't. That system benefits you.
> 
> Andylusion
> _Blacks can achieve so much, when you are intentionally achieving nothing, but far be it from me to claim you ever were consistent on your ideology._
> 
> Black ppl achieve in spite of the system,  not bcoz of it. Remember your argument about successful blk ppl could have been said 50 years ago. 50 yrs ago you had Muhammad Ali, Louis Armstrong, Sidney Poiter, Diana Ross. They all had money. They were successful. But racism was bigger n Bader than ever.
> 
> Andylusion
> _Why would you think I'm not happy?   I think this is fantastic.  Trump is smacking the left-wing around, and freaking them out.    You... here.... now....  proof of that!_
> 
> I'm left wing now ? Thats funny. Thanks for reading my mind.
> 
> Just to clear things up. The only difference between the right wing white supremacist and the left wing white supremacist is the right wing white supremacist would drown a boat load of blk ppl, the left wing white supremacist would give the blk ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning nicer.
> 
> Andylusion
> I _love this!   This is the best thing ever. I love watching you people freak out. These last few years with Trump.... absolutely wonderful.  _
> 
> Of course it is. So we agree. This white supremacist wants OPEN WHITE SUPREMACY. White supremacist are tired of talking in code, being scared or being on tip toes around blk ppl.
> 
> So along comes 45 and calls Africa a shithole n tell black ppl, "Your living poverty, your schools are shit, What have you got to lose by voting for me ?" Calls the alt right in Charlottesville "very fine ppl"
> 
> So yeah of course your gonna love open white supremacy.



*Genocides unfold in stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward.*

You haven't stopped anything at any stage.  And I promise you never well.

*Racism grows and feeds off a culture of silence. *

Factually not true.   The levels of racism were much lower during the Bush years, than they were under Obama.

Silence allows people to move on, and wounds to heal.

Screaming and yelling about racism, not only encourages it, but creates racism where none existed.

We heard more about racism in the last 10 years, than in the prior 30 combined, and racism today is worse than it ever was before.

No, you are factually wrong on that.

*Calling me a black radical is the ultimate compliment,cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.*

Right.   Well whatever floats your tiny little boat.   Enjoy your empty life that will never accomplish anything.

*For I live in a global system of racism - white supremacy. You don't. That system benefits you.*

I realize you need to live in your delusions, in order to justify your actions.   That's fine. Go join Jessie Smollett and create more lies for yourself to live in.

*I'm left wing now ?*

Really?  Right-wing conservatism believes in equal under the law.  Right-wing conservatism believes in freedom.   Freedom of religion, freedom of thought, freedom of opinion, freedom of association,  and economic freedom.

As a whole, do you consider yourself to be right-wing?   And based on what?

*Of course it is. So we agree. This white supremacist wants OPEN WHITE SUPREMACY. White supremacist are tired of talking in code, being scared or being on tip toes around blk ppl.*

Partially true.  I don't believe that people should have their career ruined for calling a black guy a Negro, when black guys call each other Negros all the time.

Freedom of speech should work in every direction.   So from that point of view, yes, I think people are sick of the double standard.   So yes, I agree with that part.

But being able to speak freely.... hardly qualifies as white supremacy.

Really?  Me being able to say the same stupid words you dumb people say, makes me supreme?   You do realize that makes you again, look really childish.

How is actual equality under the law, now magically white supremacy?   How is treating people the same, when they use the same words, supremacy?

Well of course it isn't.  That is just stupid.

*Just to clear things up. The only difference between the right wing white supremacist and the left wing white supremacist is the right wing white supremacist would drown a boat load of blk ppl, the left wing white supremacist would give the blk ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning nicer.*

Dumb comment.   If any of this ridiculous crap you spew was true... if it really was.... we'd have killed off all you black people years ago.

In fact even today, if White people really were like what you brainless fools claims, we could wipe you all out right now.  You do realize that, don't you?

Even in my little neighborhood where I live, the vast majority of the people here, all own guns.  All of them.  If we all marched over to the crappy section 8 housing area where all the crime is, and all the black people are.... we could wipe them all out.

You know why we don't?   Because we're better than you.  We have morals.  That's why we haven't had murders and rapes here, like they do in the crappy black area all the time.

So, honestly, get a clue man.

Even other black people are starting to see where the real evil is.  This is why that pastor on that video will likely do something good in this world, and actually accomplish some good.... while you.... do nothing.  Because you are useless, and worthless, not only to your people, but worthless to yourself.

*So along comes 45 and calls Africa a shithole n tell black ppl, "Your living poverty, your schools are shit, What have you got to lose by voting for me ?" Calls the alt right in Charlottesville "very fine ppl"*

Again, this is why you will accomplish nothing in life.

What he said...  He's right.

Are you an idiot?  Have been to Haiti?






Dude... Haiti is a Sh!thole country.   Why do you think they are trying to get to the US?

Because Haiti sucks!

I work with black people, specifically from Nigeria.  They told me.... verbatim "Trump is right.  Nigeria is a sh!thole country".

They had a Nigerian minister, in a hotel room, with millions of dollars, and prostitutes, while half the country has no electricity.









						The Powerlessness Of Nigeria's Tech Startups
					

The big problem for these booming businesses isn't staff shortages, government regulations or software glitches. It's all about the electrical grid.




					www.npr.org
				




Why do you think they immigrated to the US? (legally I might add).   Because Nigeria is a sh!thole country.

Trump was right.  You are whining, because Trump said the truth.  Well.. tough.

"Hey said something entirely accurate!  WHITE SUPREMACY!"

Again... that makes you look childish.  Over and over, you just look childish.

By the way, the same was true of Charlottesville.  Trump didn't say they were all good people.   He said some of the protestors, were good people.

And they were. Not every single protestor was a crazy Alt-Right nut job.  Many were people who just didn't want their history being removed.   I can understand that.

So again.... Trump was right.

If your idea of being a "white supremacists" is merely when someone says something accurate.... then I'm in favor of that.  Truth over Jessie Smollett lies.

And you will lose this.   Like I said throughout this... you will never accomplish anything.  If anything, you will cause more and more black people to die... and it's sad, but that's on you.


----------



## Paul Essien

katsteve2012 
_Personally, I believe that a prime George Foreman would have handled a prime Tyson with ease._

THAT'S AN OUTRAGEOUS THING TO SAY !!! lol


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy is  a WORLD Champion boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell he is. That guy couldn't even box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a world class boxer. Thats what happens when you add takedowns and kicks to the rules. The boxer becomes a fish out of water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he went from a champion to a world class boxer. That guy was a tomato can and he could not box. You could look at his stance and see that. Again, you have to establish a distance to kick or shoot, now you can try that with a real top notch world champion boxer if you want to, but before you get in, you will be hit a whole lot. And really, a person can teach a boxer how to defend against shots and how to block kicks.
Click to expand...

He is a world champion. Look him up.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
_ "if it really was.... we'd have killed off all you black people years ago.

In fact even today, if White people really were like what you brainless fools claims, we could wipe you all out right now. *_

Tell me.

What can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?

Check your history. You've already tried to wipe blk ppl out but we are still here.

And whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti

You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.

So spare me the internet tough talk. You fking clown.

Bcoz I repeat what are white people going to do to black people that have not tried to do already ?

But let's unpack this more.

This is 2020. Not 1820. Most ppl have access to guns.

Bk in the day white people systematically disarmarmed of black men in the US after the Civil War to make the African-American community especially vulnerable to white mob violence, racial pogroms, and ethnic cleansing. Even allowing for that fact, there was always resistance.

You will always be faced with mass resistance.

Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.

This is not an easy win.

There is no shortage of real veterans from urban, minority background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.

Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.

Dont think having a technological edge means a great deal.

Napleon had the technological edge in Haiti but they ended up losing.









Even in more recent times. The battle of Mogadishu in 1993. The USA against the Somalian soldiers. There was a film about it, called black hawk down,

What happened ? They ran them them out the country and dragged them from behind their trucks.









They knew the land. They knew the country. They knew the terrain. They made short of work of them and they were fanatically determined to drive out the Americans, *whatever the cost*.

And this is against the USA with their military might, all their big weapons and guns and money.

Everyone has access to guns and weapons now dude.





But if you still think "yeah but whites have the edge in technology"

The white man had the technological in Vietnam and they got their asses kicked.

But you carry on thinking committing genocide against blk ppl is gonna be an easy thing because when faced with death, people will fight till hell freezes over and then fight on the ice

But honestly? White supremacists wont try to kill off black ppl.

Why?

What's the point in having a system of white supremacy if there's no one you can feel superior to ?

See. Whites may hate blk ppl but at the same time they thrive off black ppl.

To be honest. Blk ppl are the glue that keeps you white ppl together.

If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred.

No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.

No one to blame but themelves when your lives turned out to be less than you expected.

Whites need blk people especially in a inferior role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth you lack.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. ....
Click to expand...



 Busted.
AAU is an organization mainly for children through high school. Real college wrestling is governed by the NCAA.  Open summer tournaments are hardly the pinnacle of serious competition. Mostly they are something wrestlers go to for fun and to stay a little bit in shape. We used to drive around to summer tournaments for shits and giggles. We'd show up hung over as hell and so out of shape most of us were two weight classes over. Some of the guys we wrestled laughed later at how badly some of us reeked of beer. We won most of those at whatever weight class (sometimes there would be so few guys there they would basically make the whole thing one unlimited weight class). If some D3 scrub beat a wrestler from Arizona State it was almost certainly someone who showed up for practices there but was NOT starting during the real season. Stop trying to puff yourself up, champ.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... And really, a person can teach a boxer how to defend against shots and how to block kicks.


Not good ones; not so simply.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred.
> 
> ....



If a white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? And you do know there are more than just white and black people in the world, right? Enjoy your helpless whining.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
If _a white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _

White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged.

We've seen how white supremacy works when hundreds of these white supremacist terrorists are allowed to run up in state buildings with guns, while threatening elected officials, while daring cops to arrest them all because they feel COVID limits are restricting them

Let armed blk ppl do the sane thing and you'll see a very different reaction.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That guy is  a WORLD Champion boxer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell he is. That guy couldn't even box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a world class boxer. Thats what happens when you add takedowns and kicks to the rules. The boxer becomes a fish out of water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he went from a champion to a world class boxer. That guy was a tomato can and he could not box. You could look at his stance and see that. Again, you have to establish a distance to kick or shoot, now you can try that with a real top notch world champion boxer if you want to, but before you get in, you will be hit a whole lot. And really, a person can teach a boxer how to defend against shots and how to block kicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a world champion. Look him up.
Click to expand...

I doubt that. He was also smaller than McGregor and physically weak.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> If _a white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged.
> 
> We've seen how white supremacy works when hundreds of these white supremacist terrorists are allowed to run up in state buildings with guns, while threatening elected officials, while daring cops to arrest them all because they feel COVID limits are restricting them
> 
> Let armed blk ppl do the sane thing and you'll see a very different reaction.


*PREACH MY BROTHER! AMEN!*


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _ "if it really was.... we'd have killed off all you black people years ago.
> 
> In fact even today, if White people really were like what you brainless fools claims, we could wipe you all out right now. *_
> 
> Tell me.
> 
> What can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> Check your history. You've already tried to wipe blk ppl out but we are still here.
> 
> And whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> So spare me the internet tough talk. You fking clown.
> 
> Bcoz I repeat what are white people going to do to black people that have not tried to do already ?
> 
> But let's unpack this more.
> 
> This is 2020. Not 1820. Most ppl have access to guns.
> 
> Bk in the day white people systematically disarmarmed of black men in the US after the Civil War to make the African-American community especially vulnerable to white mob violence, racial pogroms, and ethnic cleansing. Even allowing for that fact, there was always resistance.
> 
> You will always be faced with mass resistance.
> 
> Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.
> 
> This is not an easy win.
> 
> There is no shortage of real veterans from urban, minority background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.
> 
> Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.
> 
> Dont think having a technological edge means a great deal.
> 
> Napleon had the technological edge in Haiti but they ended up losing.
> 
> View attachment 330453
> 
> View attachment 330454
> 
> Even in more recent times. The battle of Mogadishu in 1993. The USA against the Somalian soldiers. There was a film about it, called black hawk down,
> 
> What happened ? They ran them them out the country and dragged them from behind their trucks.
> 
> View attachment 330456
> 
> View attachment 330457
> 
> They knew the land. They knew the country. They knew the terrain. They made short of work of them and they were fanatically determined to drive out the Americans, *whatever the cost*.
> 
> And this is against the USA with their military might, all their big weapons and guns and money.
> 
> Everyone has access to guns and weapons now dude.
> 
> View attachment 330458
> 
> But if you still think "yeah but whites have the edge in technology"
> 
> The white man had the technological in Vietnam and they got their asses kicked.
> 
> But you carry on thinking committing genocide against blk ppl is gonna be an easy thing because when faced with death, people will fight till hell freezes over and then fight on the ice
> 
> But honestly? White supremacists wont try to kill off black ppl.
> 
> Why?
> 
> What's the point in having a system of white supremacy if there's no one you can feel superior to ?
> 
> See. Whites may hate blk ppl but at the same time they thrive off black ppl.
> 
> To be honest. Blk ppl are the glue that keeps you white ppl together.
> 
> If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred.
> 
> No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.
> 
> No one to blame but themelves when your lives turned out to be less than you expected.
> 
> Whites need blk people especially in a inferior role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth you lack.


A foreign nation may have released a deadly pathogen and look at the world. Technology reigns supreme. Its just how it is used. Nation invading other nations even with technology advantages can still lose. There must be a path and a will.


----------



## IM2

andelusion,

I think there are  some things you need to recognize about black people that you don't understand.

We will dig deep to whip a white boys ass. We will take our minds to dark places you can't find to do what it takes to get it done. If you think men like Jordan, Kobe and athletes such like  that are hardcore competitors, you better recognize that the black man you see on the streets will compete much harder than that to stay alive. And if you guys are talking about how we kill each other, just how much of a real chance do you have with blacks who would be more than glad to go out after taking out 50-100 whites.

Be glad there have been no black bin ladens. Yet.

Let me school you on blacks from the past boy, because you are ignorant to how things went down if you think that whites just walked into Africa and bought slaves at will from Africans who gladly gave up their relatives.

The Schomburg Center for the Research of Black Culture has excellent information about the African slave trade that provides a stark contrast between what happened and what some use as an excuse to discount the experiences of blacks in America. The web site is named, _“The Abolition of the Slave Trade-African Resistance.” _From the introduction, information contained in this collection debunks the race pimped tales presented by some in America today.

_“Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.

The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.

In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books. Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery.”_

The tale of Africa’s role in the slave trade as told by a segment of white society is incomplete and disingenuous. This has been done on purpose. It was not so simple as blacks capturing each other and selling them to whites. Europeans did not just waltz into Africa and overwhelm a bunch of backward, naked, dumb savages. They were in a fight for 400 years. Quite a number of Europeans entered Africa and Africa ended up being their final resting place.

_“Some leaders actively worked against the transatlantic slave trade. One of the most famous was Abdel Kader Kane, the Muslim leader of the Futa Toro region in northern Senegal. Kane had succeeded in peopling his kingdom by retaking by force his people who had been kidnapped and by forbidding slave caravans from passing through his territory. After the French took three children from Futa, Kane sent a letter to the governor:

We are warning you that all those who will come to our land to trade [in slaves] will be killed and massacred if you do not send our children back. Would not somebody who was very hungry abstain from eating if he had to eat something cooked with his blood? We absolutely do not want you to buy Muslims under any circumstances. I repeat that if your intention is to always buy Muslims you should stay home and not come to our country anymore. Because all those who will come can be assured that they will lose their life.”_

We are told stories about the shackles and chains, but we are not told the complete story of why they were needed. It is just “you sold your own into balls and chains.” But the story is just not that simple.

_“As the slave trade expanded, resistance to it grew as well, and the need for shackles, guns, ropes, chains, iron balls, and whips tells an eloquent story of continuous and violent struggle from the hinterland to the high seas. As one slave trader remarked:

For the security and safekeeping of the slaves on board or on shore in the African barracoons, chains, leg irons, handcuffs, and strong houses are used. I would remark that this also is one of the forcible necessities resorted to for the preservation of the order, and as recourse against the dangerous consequences of this traffic.”

“Wherever possible, such as in Saint-Louis and Gorée (Senegal), James (Gambia), and Bance (Sierra Leone), the Europeans' barracoons were located on islands, which made escapes and attacks more difficult. In some areas, as soon as local people approached the boats, the crew is ordered to take up arms, the cannons are aimed, and the fuses are lighted . . . One must, without any hesitation, shoot at them and not spare them. The loss of the vessel and the life of the crew are at stake.”

“The heavily fortified forts and barracoons attest to the Europeans' distrust and apprehension. They had to protect themselves, as Jean-Baptiste Durand of the Compagnie du Sénégal explained, from the foreign vessels and from the Negroes living in the country."

“These precautions notwithstanding, in the eighteenth century, Fort Saint-Joseph on the Senegal River was attacked and all commerce was interrupted for six years. Several conspiracies and actual revolts by captives erupted on Gorée Island and resulted in the death of the governor and several soldiers. In addition, the crews of quite a few slave ships were killed on the River Gambia; in Sierra Leone, people sacked the captives' quarters of the infamous trader John Ormond. Similar incidents occurred in other parts of the African coast. Written records document how Africans on shore attacked more than a hundred ships.

Some Western slavers maintained occult centers in their barracoons, staffed by men they paid to work on the captives, sometimes with medicinal plants. The objective was to kill any spirit of rebellion, to tame the detainees, and make them accept their fate. The existence of these centers shows the extent of the precautions taken by slavers to prevent rebellions on land and during the Middle Passage: shackles and guns controlled the body, while the spirit was broken.

But revolts on slave ships, although extremely difficult to organize and conduct, were numerous*. About 420 revolts have been documented in slavers' papers, and they do not represent the totality. It is estimated that 100,000 Africans died in uprisings on the coast or during the Middle Passage. The fear of revolts resulted in additional costs for the slavers: larger crews, heavy weapons, and barricades. About 18 percent of the costs of the Middle Passage were incurred due to measures to thwart uprisings, and the captives who rose up saved, according to estimates, one million Africans from deportation by driving up the slavers' expenses.”*_

So you see andelusion, you white boys always threaten a race war, but you don't want none of what we will bring to the fight. You will end up with massive casualties if you think you are just going to start picking off blacks. Because once you start doing that, you will scare every other non white group into action and that's your ass. And blacks will not go down without taking out the same number of whites.

You tried taking over Africa and got kicked out. You tried taking over India and got kicked out. You tried taking over South America and got kicked out. Brother L'Ouverture sent Napoleon packing the hard way. Blacks ain't going anywhere and you can't make us go anywhere, not without great tragedy to your own. We all got guns and if push comes to shove we can get other weapons and support from places you don't want us to get it from and they will do so gladly.

So andelusion, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Paul Essien

22lcidw
_Technology reigns supreme. _

22lcidw 
_Nation invading other nations even with technology advantages can still lose. _

If you cant see how you contradicted yourself here in these two statements then there's no hope for you.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Wuhan say Leeroysan is crackerized black Chinese name


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 
_Blacks ain't going anywhere and you can't make us go anywhere, *not without great tragedy to your own*. We all got guns and if push comes to shove we can get other weapons and support from places you don't want us to get it from and they will do so gladly._

Brilliant. Take a bow. Especially the highlighted part.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged.
> .....




So do people of all 'races.'


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> We will dig deep to whip a white boys ass. ...




Oh, well, that changes everything! All you have to do is "dig deep" and differences in skill, strength, experience, speed, stamina, and intelligence between two combatants mean nothing. Brilliant strategy!

This sure smells like your sock Paulie's theory of skin color determining the outcome of bouts/fights.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw
> _Technology reigns supreme. _
> 
> 22lcidw
> _Nation invading other nations even with technology advantages can still lose. _
> 
> If you cant see how you contradicted yourself here in these two statements then there's no hope for you.


You need the will to win. You need to do what needs to be done. And it can be nasty. We really do not. Is it a war or is it a police action? Anyway using the most advance weapons including WMD's will end the enemy.  We in every way were better then the enemy in the Viet Nam conflict. But we still left without a clear cut victory. We did not have the will. so we did not go to the limit against them. They won...and lost by doing it.


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> If _a white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged.
> 
> We've seen how white supremacy works when hundreds of these white supremacist terrorists are allowed to run up in state buildings with guns, while threatening elected officials, while daring cops to arrest them all because they feel COVID limits are restricting them
> 
> Let armed blk ppl do the sane thing and you'll see a very different reaction.


Good, that's how Trump me have set it up. Later on we gonna go night stick some colored folk.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_A white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _

Paul Essien
_White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged._

Unkotare
_So do people of all 'races.'_

You could make that argument about everything.

The system of white supremacy is not just about advantages you get if you are white its also about the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White)

Things like

1. Police harrassment/brutality.
2. Assumptions of incompetence.
3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
6. etc., etc., etc.

All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.

A cop can harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.

It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.

The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.

You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.

And here's the Mr Unkotare

You can talk all this tough talk "You're wimp" "Your whining" "Youre pathetic"

But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.

YOU WIMP OUT.

Go on carry that same energy towards armed white supremacist who storming state buildings up n down the land. Go and call them "whiners" and "cry babies" n "acting like a victim"

Go on. See how you get on.

After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than you do to white ppl who practice it ?

In fact a white person calling another white person out on their racism could lead to total social isolation and maybe even violent reactions too.

But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> YOU WIMP OUT.
> 
> ...
> 
> But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.



I don't "keep quiet," liar. The weed is melting your brain, kid. I already told you that I call out racist douche bags (like you) of any 'color' whenever I come across them. And I don't just sit on my ass whining on the internet like you, big mouth. I have devoted my professional life to actually helping young people (regardless of 'race,' but almost all not white as it turns out). So you can take that attitude and shove it right back up your ass from where you pulled it.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than ....



I'm not "angry" at your little performance, I'm amused by it. And I am not addressing "black people," I'm addressing YOU. Grow some balls and be an individual for once instead of hiding behind 'categories.'


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not "angry" at your little performance, I'm amused by it. And I am not addressing "black people," I'm addressing YOU. Grow some balls and be an individual for once instead of hiding behind 'categories.'
Click to expand...

You wimp out when you're around white supremacists.


----------



## IM2

*"Grow some balls and be an individual for once instead of hiding behind 'categories.'"*

Another example of white psychosis. 

*Whites created the fucking categories you fucking idiot!*

So it is just exactly as Paul says, You're a coward when it comes to standing up to white racists.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not "angry" at your little performance, I'm amused by it. And I am not addressing "black people," I'm addressing YOU. Grow some balls and be an individual for once instead of hiding behind 'categories.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wimp out when you're around white supremacists.
Click to expand...

Simply repeating the same lie after you have been corrected several times is a little punk bitch move. Are you admitting right now for everyone that you are nothing but a little punk bitch?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> So it is just exactly as Paul says, You're a coward when it comes to standing up to white racists.




Even in the irrelevant context of an internet message board, I have many thousands more posts than you telling racists of all 'colors' to fuck off. 

So, fuck off, racist.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> _ "if it really was.... we'd have killed off all you black people years ago.
> 
> In fact even today, if White people really were like what you brainless fools claims, we could wipe you all out right now. *_
> 
> Tell me.
> 
> What can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> Check your history. You've already tried to wipe blk ppl out but we are still here.
> 
> And whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> So spare me the internet tough talk. You fking clown.
> 
> Bcoz I repeat what are white people going to do to black people that have not tried to do already ?
> 
> But let's unpack this more.
> 
> This is 2020. Not 1820. Most ppl have access to guns.
> 
> Bk in the day white people systematically disarmarmed of black men in the US after the Civil War to make the African-American community especially vulnerable to white mob violence, racial pogroms, and ethnic cleansing. Even allowing for that fact, there was always resistance.
> 
> You will always be faced with mass resistance.
> 
> Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.
> 
> This is not an easy win.
> 
> There is no shortage of real veterans from urban, minority background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.
> 
> Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.
> 
> Dont think having a technological edge means a great deal.
> 
> Napleon had the technological edge in Haiti but they ended up losing.
> 
> View attachment 330453
> 
> View attachment 330454
> 
> Even in more recent times. The battle of Mogadishu in 1993. The USA against the Somalian soldiers. There was a film about it, called black hawk down,
> 
> What happened ? They ran them them out the country and dragged them from behind their trucks.
> 
> View attachment 330456
> 
> View attachment 330457
> 
> They knew the land. They knew the country. They knew the terrain. They made short of work of them and they were fanatically determined to drive out the Americans, *whatever the cost*.
> 
> And this is against the USA with their military might, all their big weapons and guns and money.
> 
> Everyone has access to guns and weapons now dude.
> 
> View attachment 330458
> 
> But if you still think "yeah but whites have the edge in technology"
> 
> The white man had the technological in Vietnam and they got their asses kicked.
> 
> But you carry on thinking committing genocide against blk ppl is gonna be an easy thing because when faced with death, people will fight till hell freezes over and then fight on the ice
> 
> But honestly? White supremacists wont try to kill off black ppl.
> 
> Why?
> 
> What's the point in having a system of white supremacy if there's no one you can feel superior to ?
> 
> See. Whites may hate blk ppl but at the same time they thrive off black ppl.
> 
> To be honest. Blk ppl are the glue that keeps you white ppl together.
> 
> If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred.
> 
> No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.
> 
> No one to blame but themelves when your lives turned out to be less than you expected.
> 
> Whites need blk people especially in a inferior role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth you lack.



*What can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?*

Wipe them off the face of the Earth entirely?

*You've already tried to wipe blk ppl out but we are still here.*

No, that's not true.  If we tried to wipe you out, you wouldn't be here.

*And whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti*

What are you talking about?  We didn't do Haiti.  We didn't do Katrina.  We didn't do AIDS.  

Police brutality?  You have a higher chance of being killed by a police officer in a confrontation if you are white.  The government's own reports show that police officers specifically are less likely to use lethal force with a black person, specifically because they don't want to be accused of racism.

Slavery was universal.  There were more white slaves in Africa, than Black slaves in the US.  And honestly, that's just in the 16th to 18th century.  Before that, everyone had slaves everywhere.

There has never been a glass ceiling.  That's what pathetic people fabricate in their own minds, to pretend they achieved something.   Obama was president sonny, not you.  You'll never be anything as far as I can tell.  

See once again, you are just childish.  It's really sad, that lies and distortions, and flat out fabrications are all you have in life.  Sad life.  I feel bad for you.

*So spare me the internet tough talk. You fking clown.*

I'll say whatever I feel like.  Thanks.

*No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.*

I agree with that.   I tell people that all the time.

See ironically you are illustrating the difference between me and you.   I am an adult.  I have never blamed anyone, anywhere, for any job or position or promotion I didn't get.

I know why I didn't get it.  I didn't make myself skilled enough, or qualified enough, or dedicated enough to get the job.

I don't sit there, and blame other people for my failures in life.

The very fact you are saying this... prove that this is how you think.  You even said so prior to this, with your comment about "*And whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite... glass ceiling"*

That's proof that you are childish.  You are blaming others for the lack of progress.  "It's those mean 'ol crackers holding me down with my glass ceiling".

I still remember this lovely black girl, who said said in 2016 "I don't have a problem with Trump.  Obama never did anything for me.  I had to work for where I am".

And she did.  She worked her ass off, and got where she was, because she was skilled, qualified, and dedicated.   She wasn't sitting around crying like a toddler, about how the white man had a glass ceiling over her head.  She just worked, and earned her promotions.

That's the difference between adult black people.... and you.  A child.  Still crying in your diapers about how unfair the world is.

That's why she has already done more good in her life, than you ever will in yours if you keep on this worthless path you have chosen.

You have done nothing.   You have convinced no one of anything in this thread, and ironically even say you are not trying to convince anyone of anything.  So you have openly admitted you are wasting your life.   That's pathetic.

Do you even know why I'm here?   I'm not here to insult you, although my tough words may be insulting to you.

My vain hope... is that someday... you stop... think about your life.... realize you have wasted it so far, and choose a better path.   Every human being created by G-d has the ability to use what they have for good or evil, and that includes you.

You can sit here spewing hate, and get to the end of your life, having nothing to show for it.  Or you can pick a better path, and do something that matters, where you build people up, instead of tear them down.

Perhaps that won't happen.... but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _A white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> Paul Essien
> _White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged._
> 
> Unkotare
> _So do people of all 'races.'_
> 
> You could make that argument about everything.
> 
> The system of white supremacy is not just about advantages you get if you are white its also about the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White)
> 
> Things like
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality.
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence.
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A cop can harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
> 
> And here's the Mr Unkotare
> 
> You can talk all this tough talk "You're wimp" "Your whining" "Youre pathetic"
> 
> But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.
> 
> YOU WIMP OUT.
> 
> Go on carry that same energy towards armed white supremacist who storming state buildings up n down the land. Go and call them "whiners" and "cry babies" n "acting like a victim"
> 
> Go on. See how you get on.
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than you do to white ppl who practice it ?
> 
> In fact a white person calling another white person out on their racism could lead to total social isolation and maybe even violent reactions too.
> 
> But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.



*
But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.

YOU WIMP OUT.*

Prove it.
I have placed people on this forum, in my ignore list, specifically because they were spewing their alt-right crap.  I've banned people from Facebook for their alt-right crap.

You don't know us.  Again, you are child.  Children don't take time to learn anything, they just lash out.   Everything about your posts throughout this entire thread, is entirely childishness.   That's why you just cut&paste stuff all over the place.  No original thoughts, just lashing out.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
I _don't "keep quiet," liar. _

Ok. The floor is yours. Go to those armed white supremacists who are storming state buildings over Covid and tell them they're whining. Take a video of it on your phone and post on here.

You're not scared of the white supremacists. Right ? So this should be no problem.

Unkotare
I _already told you that I call out racist douche bags (like you) of any 'color' whenever I come across them._

Just let's say you do call racists

That still doesn't mean much

Why ?

*White supremacists like to play both sides of the fence when it comes to systematic white supremacy.*

There was a white Brit called Jake Hanarahan. He wanted a pat on the bk because he said he exposed white supremacist group Atom Waffen but then found he was tied to Baked Alsaka and other white supremacists

There was a white girl called Lacy Green. She did a big video on YouTube about how bad racism is and was.

Come to be revealed that she's dating a white supremacist group member in the Alt Right

There was a white women called Julie Ioffee. She front like she's some super liberal talking about how racist trump is

But then she was found out to be taken selfies all loved up with Richard Spencer






Unkotare
_And I don't just sit on my ass whining on the internet like you, big mouth._

According to your profile you have posted 88 thousand messages you fking idiot.

I have just posted just under 3 thousand.

IM2 has posted just over 37 thousand.

You have EASILY posted more than me and IM2 combined

So tell me who really is sitting on there ass ?

Unkotare
I _have devoted my professional life to actually helping young people (regardless of 'race,' but almost all not white as it turns out)._

Is that your attempt at impressing me ?

Just because a man does good that doesnt mean he is good. Evil ppl can do good. I'm sure Hitler helped ppl in his life. Even the devil does good.

Regardless of what you have done. You are still in a position were you can punish or reward them and that's the position white supremacist ALWAYS want to be in when they deal with black ppl

Plus white supremacist acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion.

So white ppl will kill of a 1000 blk ppl in Africa, by drying up the reservoir, then send in the cavalry and pretend like they are their to help.


----------



## IM2

Let me address Unkotare and his lies about his attacking racism. Number 1, when he is talking to a black person describing the current existence of white racism and what whites have done to damage the black community in the past, he is not talking to racists. But his calling us racists is him participating in racial gaslighting and that's all part of the modern method of white racism.

Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.

Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.

Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. “I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.

Unkotare is a timid bigot. His type has been perfectly described by Dr. Carol Anderson.

“_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. *The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan".* The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.” _

― *Carol Anderson, **White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*​The words in bold describe Unkotare. 

Now we have the common racist assertion about how you aren't doing anything about racism but bitching on an internet forum. I myself have battled multiple city councils. But that sorry excuse doesn't recognize the fact that racism by whites must be attacked in every forum it presents itself. So it must be addressed at the national legislative level; but most importantly at the grassroots and this is the grassroots. Nothing is stopped unless it begins at the graasroots. So then unkotare and those like him when they are losing a debate or cannot refute or provide a rebuttal to blacks who are carving them up such as what Essen has done to him, resort to the you are not doing anything but bitching on the internet. Well that's incorrect. Places like this is the start of white racism in this country. It is where racists congregate and collude. So Essen as as well blacks like myself and others are working to cut off white racism at it's root, which is where the change starts.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> So tell me who really is sitting on there ass ?
> ...



You, whiny bitch, because that's all you ever do.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .... Go to those armed white supremacists who are storming state buildings over Covid and tell them they're whining. Take a video of it on your phone and post on here.
> ....



Post your video so I have an example of what you mean.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Is that your attempt at impressing me ?
> ....



Why would I be interested in impressing you? Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Just because a man does good that doesnt [sic] mean he is good. ....



Do you have any self-respect at all?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Let me address Unkotare and his lies about his attacking racism. Number 1, when he is talking to a black person describing the current existence of white racism and what whites have done to damage the black community in the past, he is not talking to racists. ...



Anyone talking to YOU is talking to a racist.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> Unkotare is a timid bigot. ...



You're all talk, racist clown.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... resort to the you are not doing anything but bitching on the internet. Well that's incorrect. Places like this is the start of white racism in this country. It is where racists congregate and collude. So Essen as as well blacks like myself and others are working to cut off white racism at it's root, which is where the change starts.




That was extraordinarily stupid, even for you. Trying to convince yourself that posting racist drivel on the internet is "significant"? That is beyond pathetic. Get off your ass and go do something real, because pretending that tapping your delicate little fingers on a keyboard has any impact on the real world - does a damn thing to help anyone or make anything better - is a delusion that reveals your own insecurity. You know you are a fraud.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_You, whiny bitch, because that's all you ever do._

Change the record. Come with something new otherwise debating with you ...is a bit like fighting  zombies...no matter how many you smack down, they just keep coming


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare 
_Why would I be interested in impressing you? Who the fuck are you?_

I'll leave you alone. Hysterical queen. You sound like you're on your period.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _You, whiny bitch, because that's all you ever do._
> 
> Change the record. Come with something new otherwise debating with you ...is a bit like fighting  zombies...no matter how many you smack down, they just keep coming


You mean you just keep losing, whiny bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Why would I be interested in impressing you? Who the fuck are you?_
> 
> I'll leave you alone. Hysterical queen. You sound like you're on your period.


Run away. Tell yourself it's because you are such a hopeless victim. You're a disgrace - YOU the individual - are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_Run away. Tell yourself it's because you are such a hopeless victim. You're a disgrace - YOU the individual - are a fucking disgrace._

Ok. The floor is yours.

What should blk ppl do to navigate their way around the global system of racism-white supremacy ?


----------



## IM2

*Unkotare
Why would I be interested in impressing you? Who the fuck are you? *

And now his punk ass is talking about Essen running away. 

Make up your mind fruitcake.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Run away. Tell yourself it's because you are such a hopeless victim. You're a disgrace - YOU the individual - are a fucking disgrace._
> 
> Ok. The floor is yours.
> 
> What should blk ppl do to navigate their way around the global system of racism-white supremacy ?



You're still hiding and wallowing in weakness. YOU need to stand up and be a man for once; AN INDIVIDUAL. When enough individuals of good will act positively in the world, hateful racists become irrelevant. I see no good will in you, and no backbone to act positively instead of laying on your back whining.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_You're still hiding and wallowing in weakness._

Ok. You're telling me what I am. Now tell me what blk ppl should do

Unkotare
_YOU need to stand up and be a man for once; AN INDIVIDUAL._

Ok. And how does a black man stand up and be a man ? And be an individual?

Unkotare
_When enough individuals of good will act positively in the world, hateful racists become irrelevant._

What do you mean by act positvely?

Racism is not so much about hate. It can manifest as hate. But its about dominance. Racism is a calm thing.

Unkotare
_and no backbone to act positvely _

Ok. Dude.

But we still haven't got to the doing part. Have we ?

What should black ppl do to navigate themselves around the global system of white supremacy ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _You're still hiding and wallowing in weakness._
> 
> Ok. You're telling me what I am. Now tell me what blk ppl should do
> ,,,




I'm not talking to "black people" (it's really not that hard to write out the whole words, dumbass), I'm talking to *YOU*. Are you incapable of seeing yourself as an individual? Of acting individually and taking individual responsibility for yourself? Are you part of the Borg or something?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Racism is not so much about hate. It can manifest as hate.
> 
> ...



It is about hate, and hate comes from fear. YOU are all about fear, and it's very obvious what you are afraid of.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> What do you mean by act positvely?
> 
> ...




I mean being of service to others while taking responsibility for yourself. Helping others instead of whining, fostering connection instead of division, and tying to put  yourself in the other guy's shoes.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... how does a black man stand up and be a man ? And be an individual?
> 
> ...




The same way any other man does. Are you really this stupid?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_I'm not talking to "black people" (it's really not that hard to write out the whole words, dumbass), I'm talking to *YOU*. _

I'm a black man.

The fact is even when blk ppl think positively, even when blk ppl are doing everything right, black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when they do get it. 

We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. 

Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that they end up in a “certain  neighborhood,” which can reduce their access to investment, reduce the quality of their children’s education, 

Blk ppl can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. 

Blk ppl can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college and receive the same treatment from professors and advisors once they’re there. 

Blk ppl can expect that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest them on bogus charges, or maybe even plant evidence. 

Blk ppl can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that they are guilty, and they can expect to be railroaded by the justice system—even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when they are innocent. 

And I repeat.

That will happen EVEN IF blk ppl r doing their best to do everything right.

God forbid if a blk person should make a mistake. 

Then Blk ppl can expect to be treated as criminals by teachers, given harsher sentences (longer suspensions, quicker expulsions, etc., both of which remove them from school and expose them to the gang element in their neighborhood). 

Blk ppl can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.

We can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.

But thats just whining. Right?

Andylusion 
_Are you incapable of seeing yourself as an individual? Of acting individually and taking individual responsibility for yourself? Are you part of the Borg or something?_

Its whites who draw the line between themselves and everyone else. They are the ones who apply the colour line and all the injustice that goes with it.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _I'm not talking to "black people" (it's really not that hard to write out the whole words, dumbass), I'm talking to *YOU*. _
> 
> I'm a black man.
> ...




Are you a man? I see no evidence of that from your antics here.


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _A white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> Paul Essien
> _White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged._
> 
> Unkotare
> _So do people of all 'races.'_
> 
> You could make that argument about everything.
> 
> The system of white supremacy is not just about advantages you get if you are white its also about the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White)
> 
> Things like
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality.
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence.
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A cop can harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
> 
> And here's the Mr Unkotare
> 
> You can talk all this tough talk "You're wimp" "Your whining" "Youre pathetic"
> 
> But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.
> 
> YOU WIMP OUT.
> 
> Go on carry that same energy towards armed white supremacist who storming state buildings up n down the land. Go and call them "whiners" and "cry babies" n "acting like a victim"
> 
> Go on. See how you get on.
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than you do to white ppl who practice it ?
> 
> In fact a white person calling another white person out on their racism could lead to total social isolation and maybe even violent reactions too.
> 
> But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _I'm not talking to "black people" (it's really not that hard to write out the whole words, dumbass), I'm talking to *YOU*. _
> 
> I'm a black man.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a man? I see no evidence of that from your antics here.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _I'm not talking to "black people" (it's really not that hard to write out the whole words, dumbass), I'm talking to *YOU*. _
> 
> I'm a black man.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a man? I see no evidence of that from your antics here.
Click to expand...

L


Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _I'm not talking to "black people" (it's really not that hard to write out the whole words, dumbass), I'm talking to *YOU*. _
> 
> I'm a black man.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a man? I see no evidence of that from your antics here.
Click to expand...

Look. Man. The past and present and future of blk ppl concern me the most and in that history, whites have been the main evil.

I don't care about white ppl the way you do and I'm sure you dont care about blk ppl the way I do.

Two historical enemies are not meant to see eye to eye


----------



## Paul Essien

miketx said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _A white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> Paul Essien
> _White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged._
> 
> Unkotare
> _So do people of all 'races.'_
> 
> You could make that argument about everything.
> 
> The system of white supremacy is not just about advantages you get if you are white its also about the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White)
> 
> Things like
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality.
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence.
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A cop can harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
> 
> And here's the Mr Unkotare
> 
> You can talk all this tough talk "You're wimp" "Your whining" "Youre pathetic"
> 
> But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.
> 
> YOU WIMP OUT.
> 
> Go on carry that same energy towards armed white supremacist who storming state buildings up n down the land. Go and call them "whiners" and "cry babies" n "acting like a victim"
> 
> Go on. See how you get on.
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than you do to white ppl who practice it ?
> 
> In fact a white person calling another white person out on their racism could lead to total social isolation and maybe even violent reactions too.
> 
> But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 330934
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _A white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> Paul Essien
> _White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged._
> 
> Unkotare
> _So do people of all 'races.'_
> 
> You could make that argument about everything.
> 
> The system of white supremacy is not just about advantages you get if you are white its also about the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White)
> 
> Things like
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality.
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence.
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A cop can harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
> 
> And here's the Mr Unkotare
> 
> You can talk all this tough talk "You're wimp" "Your whining" "Youre pathetic"
> 
> But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.
> 
> YOU WIMP OUT.
> 
> Go on carry that same energy towards armed white supremacist who storming state buildings up n down the land. Go and call them "whiners" and "cry babies" n "acting like a victim"
> 
> Go on. See how you get on.
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than you do to white ppl who practice it ?
> 
> In fact a white person calling another white person out on their racism could lead to total social isolation and maybe even violent reactions too.
> 
> But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 330934
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 330935
Click to expand...

Poah little racist copycat, never once had a thought of his own.


----------



## Paul Essien

miketx said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _A white person commits a crime, that white person is blamed for that crime. Amazing, huh? _
> 
> Paul Essien
> _White people commit crimes all the time and don't get charged._
> 
> Unkotare
> _So do people of all 'races.'_
> 
> You could make that argument about everything.
> 
> The system of white supremacy is not just about advantages you get if you are white its also about the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White)
> 
> Things like
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality.
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence.
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A cop can harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
> 
> And here's the Mr Unkotare
> 
> You can talk all this tough talk "You're wimp" "Your whining" "Youre pathetic"
> 
> But when it comes to white supremacist in your own group.
> 
> YOU WIMP OUT.
> 
> Go on carry that same energy towards armed white supremacist who storming state buildings up n down the land. Go and call them "whiners" and "cry babies" n "acting like a victim"
> 
> Go on. See how you get on.
> 
> After all why are you getting angrier at blk ppl who call out white racism than you do to white ppl who practice it ?
> 
> In fact a white person calling another white person out on their racism could lead to total social isolation and maybe even violent reactions too.
> 
> But you keep quiet and punk out because you must get along with other white people, who can make things ugly for anyone who calls them on it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 330934
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 330935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poah little racist copycat, never once had a thought of his own.
Click to expand...

I'm not racist in the sense I would not poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas.

I'm not racist in the sense that I would used whites as Guinea pigs in blk hospitals, the way whites use blks as Guinea pigs in white hospitals.

I'm not racist in the sense that I wouldn't redline white areas from credit, the whites redline blk areas from credit.

My racism, is more pro black, not anti white and to b honest I dont even want blk ppl to hate white.

I want blk ppl primarily to stop loving them so much.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I don't care about white ppl the way you do and I'm sure you dont care about blk ppl the way I do.
> ...



Run out of stupid things to copy and paste? Are you going to recycle all the stupid comments you have posted here at least once?

Ok, I'll say it again:* I don't care about people based on the color of their skin.*


----------



## DGS49

This country is FULL of people who are the victims of bigotry and racism, and yet have prevailed.  Jews, Japanese (whose parents were confined to INTERNMENT CAMPS), Vietnamese, Koreans, even consider homosexuals...all the victims of various forms of prejudice, and yet they are generally better educated, more prosperous, more likely to be members of the Learned Professions than the General Population.  More likely to be entrepreneurs.

A substantial percentage of American Blacks have overcome the impediments of our "racist" society.

And in contrast with this reality, we have SOME Black people who whine that "racism" prevents them from succeeding.  And yet, I would wager that most cannot name a single time when they was refused a meaningful benefit because of race.  They call it "institutional racism," and yet it is largely a myth.  To anyone not blinded by ignorance, it is obvious that this country wants Blacks to succeed, and yet it is still used as an excuse for failure.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ..., black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when they do get it.
> ...




YOU can't get a job? Or do YOU get paid less?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do.
> 
> ...




YOU can't get a loan?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house...




YOU can't rent an apartment?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college ...




YOU couldn't get into college?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> What do you mean by act positvely?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean being of service to others while taking responsibility for yourself. Helping others instead of whining, fostering connection instead of division, and tying to put  yourself in the other guy's shoes.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> This country is FULL of people who are the victims of bigotry and racism, and yet have prevailed.  Jews, Japanese (whose parents were confined to INTERNMENT CAMPS), Vietnamese, Koreans, even consider homosexuals...all the victims of various forms of prejudice, and yet they are generally better educated, more prosperous, more likely to be members of the Learned Professions than the General Population.  More likely to be entrepreneurs.
> 
> A substantial percentage of American Blacks have overcome the impediments of our "racist" society.
> 
> And in contrast with this reality, we have SOME Black people who whine that "racism" prevents them from succeeding.  And yet, I would wager that most cannot name a single time when they was refused a meaningful benefit because of race.  They call it "institutional racism," and yet it is largely a myth.  To anyone not blinded by ignorance, it is obvious that this country wants Blacks to succeed, and yet it is still used as an excuse for failure.



This is the standard delusional commentary coming from whites. You are completely wrong here. While Japanese were interred only during WW2, blacks were still facing government sponsored apartheid before WW2 and for 20 years by written law after WW2 ended. Institutional racism is no myth and until you turn black and live, you really need to stop lying to yourself. 

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _

I would suggest that you should not make unlearned opinions. 

_*"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (*Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). *At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue* (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_​
There is no such thing as using racism as an  excuse to fail. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Jews are not a race and most of them are white. You don't know a person is a homosexual unless they tell you therefore they are men and women of all races. Asians live at a rate of poverty almost equal to blacks and face the same discriminations and institutionalized racism. In 2017 the SCOTUS determined institutionalized racism still exists.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Busted.
> AAU is an organization mainly for children through high school. Real college wrestling is governed by the NCAA.  Open summer tournaments are hardly the pinnacle of serious competition. Mostly they are something wrestlers go to for fun and to stay a little bit in shape. We used to drive around to summer tournaments for shits and giggles. We'd show up hung over as hell and so out of shape most of us were two weight classes over. Some of the guys we wrestled laughed later at how badly some of us reeked of beer. We won most of those at whatever weight class (sometimes there would be so few guys there they would basically make the whole thing one unlimited weight class). If some D3 scrub beat a wrestler from Arizona State it was almost certainly someone who showed up for practices there but was NOT starting during the real season. Stop trying to puff yourself up, champ.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## emilynghiem

DGS49 said:


> I have written in this space previously that much of Black "inequality" can be reasonably attributed to voluntary  behaviors by individual Blacks - mainly bastardy, school drop-out tendency, and petty criminality - and I have recently come upon another one, also a total mystery to me.
> 
> It is "common knowledge" in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination.  Indeed, I have read some first-person accounts of white people having Black-sounding names (e.g., "Jamal") and experiencing such discrimination "unfairly"(?).
> 
> And yet, the trend toward bizarre Christian names among Blacks seems to be *increasing *as time goes by.
> 
> Malik.  LaShonda.  Trayvon.  LaToya.  Names with mis-placed capital letters, and apostrophes.  I pity the inner-city Kindergarten teacher who must address these children in school for the first time, trying to figure out how to pronounce some of these bizarre names, and to do so without laughing.  I have occasionally thought that mothers invent them in the hope that one day the child will be a mega-super-star of one form or another who can be known simply by that first name.  Shaquille.  OJ.  Michael.  Et cetera.  (Oops.  Has anybody used that one?)
> 
> But seriously, is this not an utterly stupid thing to do?  Why would you - even potentially - saddle your kid with a name that will label him/her as Black, sight unseen, for the rest of his or her life, knowing that it is likely that the name will result in negative discrimination in at least some circumstances? You might as well put a tattoo on your child's forehead saying, "My Mother is an Idiot."
> 
> Were I a Black parent, I would go to the other extreme, naming my kid with the most Wasp-ish name I could imagine ("Chatsworth Osborne Smith"), in the hope that it might open a door somewhere in the future.  If you want to CALL your kid something more creative, knock yourself out.  But to put "D'boneHead" on a Birth Certificate is almost criminally stupid.


I believe names are chosen as part of a spiritual process. So if "Black names" define a cultural identity, if that is how that lineage, tribe or community expresses that culture, that is for those people to claim and determine for themselves the paths and reality they choose to create that represent their spirit and future.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> There is no such thing as using racism as an  excuse to fail. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism....




Every time you have failed in your life has been because of racism?


----------



## IM2

Why is this even a topic?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. I know you want to look for things to dismiss, but you can't. I know what I have done. But the reality here is that you are talking about the MMA but you forget that striking is part of that sport and boxers win the striking battle thereby limiting people like McGregor to kicking or trying to wrestle which makes them easier to defend against. You have a video of McGregor practicing with a scrub and you are trying to argue about it.
Click to expand...

Just because a guy from a small school occasionally beats at Division 1 wrestler, doesnt mean division 1 isnt leaps and bounds ahead of the rest. If you are only left with pointing out the rare exceptions, you dont have much of an argument.

As for Conor, that guy he sparred against was a World Champion Boxer. Nothing you say can change that fact, and Conor handled him with ease. If you have a video of a boxer stopping take downs, lets see it, otherwise youve got nothing.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare 
_Run out of stupid things to copy and paste? Are you going to recycle all the stupid comments you have posted here at least once?

Ok, I'll say it again:_* I don't care about people based on the color of their skin.*

Not run out of things to say just that I have a life outside of USMB unlike you.

By the way. All whites give that "I dont see  color" line or something.

The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _Run out of stupid things to copy and paste? Are you going to recycle all the stupid comments you have posted here at least once?
> 
> Ok, I'll say it again:_* I don't care about people based on the color of their skin.*
> 
> Not run out of things to say just that I have a life outside of USMB unlike you.
> 
> By the way. All whites give that "I dont see  color" line or something.
> 
> The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance.



I never said I don't see color. I said whether or how much I care about people is not based on color. Can you say the same?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. I know you want to look for things to dismiss, but you can't. I know what I have done. But the reality here is that you are talking about the MMA but you forget that striking is part of that sport and boxers win the striking battle thereby limiting people like McGregor to kicking or trying to wrestle which makes them easier to defend against. You have a video of McGregor practicing with a scrub and you are trying to argue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because a guy from a small school occasionally beats at Division 1 wrestler, doesnt mean division 1 isnt leaps and bounds ahead of the rest. If you are only left with pointing out the rare exceptions, you dont have much of an argument.
> 
> As for Conor, that guy he sparred against was a World Champion Boxer. Nothing you say can change that fact, and Conor handled him with ease. If you have a video of a boxer stopping take downs, lets see it, otherwise youve got nothing.
Click to expand...


Wrestling is an individual sport. That means school size will be less important than if it was a team sport.  Conor McGregor got beat up by an old retired boxer. In the ring or octagon, he'd get pounded. Striking is part of  the sport and you must get past the strike to grapple. Plain and simple. That is not an easy thing to do and McGregor would get hurt bad trying to get in close enough to beat a championship level boxer.

That guy he spared with was a flyweight who was much smaller than him name Patrick Hyland. Featherweight is 126 pounds. McGregor fights at 150-170 pounds. He would get busted up by Terrence crawford, Canelo Alvarez, OR Chris Eubanks Jr.  These guys are the champions at the weight McGregor would be fighting in. Not 126 pounds.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Run out of stupid things to copy and paste? Are you going to recycle all the stupid comments you have posted here at least once?
> 
> Ok, I'll say it again:_* I don't care about people based on the color of their skin.*
> 
> Not run out of things to say just that I have a life outside of USMB unlike you.
> 
> By the way. All whites give that "I dont see  color" line or something.
> 
> The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I don't see color. I said whether or how much I care about people is not based on color. Can you say the same?
Click to expand...

Look. Richard Spencer, David Duke , Jared Taylor they would all say they're not racist. But "race realists"

Even hardcore white supremacists deny their racism.

If I'm in court n facing life, n I have 10 ppl like you, who think like u on the jury ?

I'm fked. PERIOD.

Fact is if groups of ppl can be convinced that different brands of paper to wash your ass after uv had a shit are superior to others.

What do you think they can do 2 your mind about race ?

And that's commercial that's been running 24 7, 365 for the last 300 yrs.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Run out of stupid things to copy and paste? Are you going to recycle all the stupid comments you have posted here at least once?
> 
> Ok, I'll say it again:_* I don't care about people based on the color of their skin.*
> 
> Not run out of things to say just that I have a life outside of USMB unlike you.
> 
> By the way. All whites give that "I dont see  color" line or something.
> 
> The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I don't see color. I said whether or how much I care about people is not based on color. Can you say the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look. Richard Spencer, David Duke , Jared Taylor they would all say they're not racist. But "race realists"
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

You should talk to them about it then. None of those names are mine.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> If I'm in court n facing life, n I have 10 ppl like you, who think like u on the jury ?
> 
> I'm fked. PERIOD.
> ....



Why would you think that? Needless to say, you're completely full of shit. I don't judge people based on the color of their skin. Can you say the same?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. I know you want to look for things to dismiss, but you can't. I know what I have done. But the reality here is that you are talking about the MMA but you forget that striking is part of that sport and boxers win the striking battle thereby limiting people like McGregor to kicking or trying to wrestle which makes them easier to defend against. You have a video of McGregor practicing with a scrub and you are trying to argue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because a guy from a small school occasionally beats at Division 1 wrestler, doesnt mean division 1 isnt leaps and bounds ahead of the rest. If you are only left with pointing out the rare exceptions, you dont have much of an argument.
> 
> As for Conor, that guy he sparred against was a World Champion Boxer. Nothing you say can change that fact, and Conor handled him with ease. If you have a video of a boxer stopping take downs, lets see it, otherwise youve got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling is an individual sport. That means school size will be less important than if it was a team sport.  ...
Click to expand...


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> _Run out of stupid things to copy and paste? Are you going to recycle all the stupid comments you have posted here at least once?
> 
> Ok, I'll say it again:_* I don't care about people based on the color of their skin.*
> 
> Not run out of things to say just that I have a life outside of USMB unlike you.
> 
> By the way. All whites give that "I dont see  color" line or something.
> 
> The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I don't see color. I said whether or how much I care about people is not based on color. Can you say the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look. Richard Spencer, David Duke , Jared Taylor they would all say they're not racist. But "race realists"
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should talk to them about it then. None of those names are mine.
Click to expand...

Dude. You're sitting here going bk forth with blk men when really you should be having the humility to soak up game.

But your argue like a woman, getting personal on subject like racism which is not personal in the slightest.

If I was Mike Brown on that day. He would have shot me.

So sit down. Stop trying to win. We have heard it all before.


Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If I'm in court n facing life, n I have 10 ppl like you, who think like u on the jury ?
> 
> I'm fked. PERIOD.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think that? Needless to say, you're completely full of shit. I don't judge people based on the color of their skin. Can you say the same?
Click to expand...

All white ppl say that. "I'm not racist"

I dunno why whites think the world is explode if they admit they're racism. It's almost like that the rule of white society, to deny.

But then again. It's not your fault. It really isn't.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> Dude. You're sitting here going bk forth [sic] with blk [sic] men...



No, I'm _trying_ to have a discussion with YOU - an individual person.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> I dunno why whites think the world is explode [sic] if they admit they're racism [sic]. ...



I DO know why you feel the need to believe everyone in the world is as racist as you.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when they do get it.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU can't get a job? Or do YOU get paid less?
Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU can't get a loan?
Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU can't rent an apartment?
Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU couldn't get into college?
Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has yet to be a payday in the MMA that matches boxing. When that day comes you will see some changes.
> 
> There are some things about all combat sports that are similar. The main one being the ability to establish proper attacking distance. Now we have a person who has depended upon establishing close distance in order to mount an offense opposed to another that is better at attacking with long range offense. Now for Fedor to beat Tyson, he is going to have to get past a jab that's going to hit him in the face every time he tries to get near. If Fedor shoots he could face an uppercut. Both fighters will have practiced and watched films of each other. So after watching films of Fedor for 6 weeks, Tyson will not be walking forward to try getting a knock out and Fedor would probably have to come to him and that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a World Champion boxer goes up against someone trained in MMA. Conor is even remotely close to being an elite grappler, but he handles this guy with ease. Its like he's sparring with a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That guy was no champion boxer. Again, boxing a chump in practice is not like going against a top champion. You have to establish distance to get to the ground game and a top boxer will  knock your ass out. Look son, I've wrestled. At basically the highest level. And I'm telling you things just won't be as easy as you think. Striking is part of the MMA and not one MMA fighter will be as sufficient striker as a champion boxer.
> 
> 
> Notice how when a person gets within a certain distance of Crawford they get a reminder to move back. Now if you don't think a championship boxer will be trained to establish a safe distance from a shot to the legs then you just want to believe that white MMA fighters are just better than everybody because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you did NOT wrestle at the highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college which aside  from the olympics is the highest level in America. I did wrestle olympians and world champs in open tournaments. I wrestled several of them. 1 was Kenny Monday, another because there were no other people in  my weight, I had to wrestle Melyvn Douglass. I didn't beat them, but held my own and never got majored or pinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many levels of college wrestlng. If you were at the top level, you would have been more specific. I couldnt help but notice you didnt name the college, which assures me you werent NCAA, which means you aint anywhere near the top level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there is collegiate wrestling and then Olympic. You can be  from a small school and beat a division one wrestler which I did when I won the Central region AAU title at 163 pounds in 1981 or several open freestyle tournaments in the summers. During that AAU meet, I beat one guy who wrestled for Arizona State during the season  a guy who wrestled for Central Oklahoma during the season and a guy who wrestled at the Colorado School of Mines. I know you want to look for things to dismiss, but you can't. I know what I have done. But the reality here is that you are talking about the MMA but you forget that striking is part of that sport and boxers win the striking battle thereby limiting people like McGregor to kicking or trying to wrestle which makes them easier to defend against. You have a video of McGregor practicing with a scrub and you are trying to argue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because a guy from a small school occasionally beats at Division 1 wrestler, doesnt mean division 1 isnt leaps and bounds ahead of the rest. If you are only left with pointing out the rare exceptions, you dont have much of an argument.
> 
> As for Conor, that guy he sparred against was a World Champion Boxer. Nothing you say can change that fact, and Conor handled him with ease. If you have a video of a boxer stopping take downs, lets see it, otherwise youve got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling is an individual sport. That means school size will be less important than if it was a team sport.  Conor McGregor got beat up by an old retired boxer. In the ring or octagon, he'd get pounded. Striking is part of  the sport and you must get past the strike to grapple. Plain and simple. That is not an easy thing to do and McGregor would get hurt bad trying to get in close enough to beat a championship level boxer.
> 
> That guy he spared with was a flyweight who was much smaller than him name Patrick Hyland. Featherweight is 126 pounds. McGregor fights at 150-170 pounds. He would get busted up by Terrence crawford, Canelo Alvarez, OR Chris Eubanks Jr.  These guys are the champions at the weight McGregor would be fighting in. Not 126 pounds.
Click to expand...

You clearly dont understand combat sports if you think Mayweather has even a slight chance against Conor in MMA. Conor would make him look like a fool in the octogon.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_No, I'm trying to have a discussion with YOU - an individual person._

And if you are looking to understand why debates between whites and blacks often end up like this, it's bcoz we are not talking about the same thing.

To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual and it's all about the individual

For blacks, yeah it is that too, but racusm is systemic.

It is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.

It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis of those beliefs.

Talking to you is like when you watch a programme and there's kid on their with Downs syndrome and they ask him "What do you want to be when you grow up ?"

And they say "President!"

Like you, they believe in the just world fallacy and don't understand that the game and life is rigged against them

That sounds nice. Really does.

You're attitude is like telling a boxer "look dont move your head, just think positive"


----------



## Paul Essien

Paul Essien 
_Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house..._

Unkotare 
_YOU can't rent an apartment?_

Unkotare 
_Well?_

*(I've told you. I have a life outside of USMB)*

Black ppl should be able rent an apartment. I'm not going to give white ppl a cookie for that. Are you crazy?


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _No, I'm trying to have a discussion with YOU - an individual person._
> 
> And if you are looking to understand why debates between whites and blacks often end up like this, it's bcoz we are not talking about the same thing.
> 
> To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual and it's all about the individual
> 
> For blacks, yeah it is that too, but racusm is systemic.
> 
> It is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis of those beliefs.
> 
> Talking to you is like when you watch a programme and there's kid on their with Downs syndrome and they ask him "What do you want to be when you grow up ?"
> 
> And they say "President!"
> 
> Like you, they believe in the just world fallacy and don't understand that the game and life is rigged against them
> 
> That sounds nice. Really does.
> 
> You're attitude is like telling a boxer "look dont move your head, just think positive"


Youre attitude is like telling a boxer, "punches are always coming. Even if you cant see them, they are there, so never stop moving your head. Do it until you get dizzy and confused".


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _No, I'm trying to have a discussion with YOU - an individual person._
> 
> And if you are looking to understand ...



I'm not looking to understand anything from you, kid. I have shoes with more experience and understanding of the world than you, so grow up a little more before presuming anything, junior.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Paul Essien
> _Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house..._
> 
> Unkotare
> _YOU can't rent an apartment?_
> 
> Unkotare
> _Well?_
> 
> *(I've told you. I have a life outside of USMB)*
> 
> Black ppl should be able rent an apartment. I'm not going to give white ppl a cookie for that. Are you crazy?



You didn't answer the question. Can _you_ rent an apartment or not?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> _No, I'm trying to have a discussion with YOU - an individual person._
> 
> And if you are looking to understand why debates between whites and blacks often end up like this, it's bcoz we are not talking about the same thing.
> 
> To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual and it's all about the individual
> ...



No it's not.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Talking to you is like when you watch a programme [sic] and there's kid on their [sic] with Downs syndrome ...


That kid would almost certainly have a stronger grasp of the English language than you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien
> _Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house..._
> 
> Unkotare
> _YOU can't rent an apartment?_
> 
> Unkotare
> _Well?_
> 
> *(I've told you. I have a life outside of USMB)*
> 
> Black ppl should be able rent an apartment. I'm not going to give white ppl a cookie for that. Are you crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question. Can _you_ rent an apartment or not?
Click to expand...

I just did. 

Also black ppl could rent apartments 100 yrs ago.

What's your point ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien
> _Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house..._
> 
> Unkotare
> _YOU can't rent an apartment?_
> 
> Unkotare
> _Well?_
> 
> *(I've told you. I have a life outside of USMB)*
> 
> Black ppl should be able rent an apartment. I'm not going to give white ppl a cookie for that. Are you crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question. Can _you_ rent an apartment or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did.
> 
> Also black ppl could rent apartments 100 yrs ago.
> 
> What's your point ?
Click to expand...

Did you have a hard time renting an apartment?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
_You clearly dont understand combat sports if you think Mayweather has even a slight chance against Conor in MMA. Conor would make him look like a fool in the octogon._

Mayweather has more of a chance of beating Connor in an octagon than Mr Irish Potato head does of beating money in the ring.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> _You clearly dont understand combat sports if you think Mayweather has even a slight chance against Conor in MMA. Conor would make him look like a fool in the octogon._
> 
> Mayweather has more of a chance of beating Connor in an octagon than Mr Irish Potato head does of beating money in the ring.


That comment reflects an agenda rather than experience.


----------



## Paul Essien

Paul Essien
_Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house..._

Unkotare
_YOU can't rent an apartment?_

Unkotare
_Well?_

Paul Essien
*(I've told you. I have a life outside of USMB)*
_
Black ppl should be able rent an apartment. I'm not going to give white ppl a cookie for that. Are you crazy_?

Unkotare 
_You didn't answer the question. Can you rent an apartment or not?_

Paul Essien 
I _just did.

Also black ppl could rent apartments 100 yrs ago.

What's your point ?_

Unkotare 
_Did you have a hard time renting an apartment?_

It depends on where you want to rent.

Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.

The white supremacist has also made sure that whites can rent or live wherever they wish with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets.

The white supremacists has also made sure that power and resources are skewed in the direction of places were whites live or rent.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> _You clearly dont understand combat sports if you think Mayweather has even a slight chance against Conor in MMA. Conor would make him look like a fool in the octogon._
> 
> Mayweather has more of a chance of beating Connor in an octagon than Mr Irish Potato head does of beating money in the ring.


The ignorance of your post is beyond words. You guys need to stop talking about combat sports. You have no idea what youre talking about.


----------



## WillowTree

I’m white. And. I no longer give a shit. As illustrated above there can be no honest discussion on racism.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> ...




Do you live in the poorest, most crowded areas of your town?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in the poorest, most crowded areas of your town?
Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> Paul Essien
> _Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house..._
> 
> Unkotare
> _YOU can't rent an apartment?_
> 
> Unkotare
> _Well?_
> 
> Paul Essien
> *(I've told you. I have a life outside of USMB)*
> 
> _Black ppl should be able rent an apartment. I'm not going to give white ppl a cookie for that. Are you crazy_?
> 
> Unkotare
> _You didn't answer the question. Can you rent an apartment or not?_
> 
> Paul Essien
> I _just did.
> 
> Also black ppl could rent apartments 100 yrs ago.
> 
> What's your point ?_
> 
> Unkotare
> _Did you have a hard time renting an apartment?_
> 
> It depends on where you want to rent.
> 
> Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> 
> The white supremacist has also made sure that whites can rent or live wherever they wish with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets.
> 
> The white supremacists has also made sure that power and resources are skewed in the direction of places were whites live or rent.


If an individual knows an issue is prevalent, then directing the responses/frequencies in any way to that end.  There are many people who have interfered with others. Some of it maybe justifiable. But very few will stand up admit to being wrong in their crimes against another. That takes courage and character. Traits that so few have today. It is difficult to take criticisms that are false for those affected and feel powerless. Then something comes along as it always does to right some of the issues. And depending on how the response is, the severity of it. Not a political way, but in a human way using sense. I know what advesaries can do to me and have done. But none are brave in the most simple way.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in the poorest, most crowded areas of your town?
Click to expand...

It does not matter whether I'm rich or poor. There were blk ppl with money 55 years ago.

Muhammad Ali had money 55 years ago.
Sammy Davis jnr had money 55 years ago
Louis Armstrong had money 55 years ago.

But America was going through a civil racial war with MLK Malcolm X n Rosa Parks and riots and demonstrations all over the country.

Hell Madame C J Walker was the first blk millionaire 100 years ago.

So this "well you made. You have money. So it's all good" is meaningless. Black achievement is in spite of the system, not bcoz if it.

The white supremacists can take down any black man or woman no matter how much money or status they have.

Go n ask Bill Cosby if you think I'm making it up. Or ask Micheal Jackson, o you cant bcoz he's dead.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in the poorest, most crowded areas of your town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not matter whether I'm rich or poor. ....
Click to expand...


If it does not matter then answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Go n ask Bill Cosby if you think I'm making it up. ....



Ask him what? About drugging and raping women?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...Or ask Micheal Jackson......



Ask him what? About obscene crimes? Or about overdosing on drugs?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or ask Micheal Jackson......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him what? About obscene crimes? Or about overdosing on drugs?
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as black n innocent to the white supremacists.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Go n ask Bill Cosby if you think I'm making it up. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him what? About drugging and raping women?
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as black n innocence to the white supremacists.


----------



## Paul Essien

Paul Essien 
_Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town_.

Unkotare 
_Do you live in the poorest, most crowded areas of your town?_

Paul Essien 
_It does not matter whether I'm rich or poor._

Unkotare 
_If it does not matter then answer the question._

I just did answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or ask Micheal Jackson......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him what? About obscene crimes? Or about overdosing on drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black n innocent to the white supremacists.
Click to expand...


You would have to ask one. I don’t know what they think about it.

How about you? Is there any such thing as a black person guilty of a crime to you?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Paul Essien
> _Even if a blk person wanted to avoid white ppl and rent in places of mainly blk ppl only. The white supremacists have made sure that blk person will find themselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town_.
> 
> Unkotare
> _Do you live in the poorest, most crowded areas of your town?_
> 
> Paul Essien
> _It does not matter whether I'm rich or poor._
> 
> Unkotare
> _If it does not matter then answer the question._
> 
> I just did answer the question.


No, you didn’t.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If I'm in court n facing life, n I have 10 ppl like you, who think like u on the jury ?
> 
> I'm fked. PERIOD.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think that? Needless to say, you're completely full of shit. I don't judge people based on the color of their skin. Can you say the same?
Click to expand...


Can you?


----------



## Unkotare

Looks like two more racists run off.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Looks like two more racists run off.


It's not that ppl run off. It's just that you turn debates into a "last man talking" contest. 

Just trying to wear ppl out by being the last man talking and thinking you win because your the last man talking and no one can prove you wrong.

This a serious piece of advice. 

Stop acting needy. Needy for ppl to respond to you. Needy for attention.

You've posted nearly 90 thousand in nine years since you joined USMB in 2011. That 10 thousand posts every year. 

That means for the past nine yrs, every day you've posted 27 times.

Get a life and I'm being dead ass serious.

And even with all that experience, 2 me, you're like an amateur gunslinger.

All you do is point n shoot aimlessly n hope 4 the best.

But whenever you come try n shoot that shit at me. I go for my AK-47 bcoz in full on blast, the person with most powerful weapon leaves a smoke bullet ridden avatar on the ground.

And at that point I know the game is over so might as well have some fun.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> It's not that ppl [sic] run off.....



Keep running before you embarrass yourself further, kid.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare
_Keep running before you embarrass yourself further, kid._

OK. I'm running because I'm scared. You win. Will you go away now ?


----------



## l.todd

So what do you two think about black names? You know, the title of the thread? I personally think many of them are silly and reflect poorly on the individual and their parents, but that's just my perspective as a white man who owns a business and hires people.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "_Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor"_
> 
> And it should be noted that art doesnt depict life
> 
> View attachment 328382
> 
> This fight showed that MMA power is very overrated and MMA chins are very weak. Even if they would have let Connor use his 4oz mma gloves, he still couldn't hurt Floyd.
> 
> Floyd did something Conor hadn't seen before : stalked him down, stalked him, stalked him, stalked him.
> 
> He didn't let Conor get the separation he wanted for his longer punches and counter punches, made him miss, and basically didn't have to throw for 3 rounds.
> 
> Despite being Floyd being smaller, ten years older at nearly 40,  two years away and carrying those brittle hands, literally *EVERY* punch he landed snapped Conor's head back and everyone was saying Floyd punches are not gonna hurt Conor because he's accustomed to taking shin bones to the face.
> 
> Yet every punch Floyd landed snapped Conor's stupid potato head backwards. Once Floyd turned up the pressure, Conor was out on his feet.
> 
> Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say
> 
> “Round 7”
> “Round 8”
> “Round 9”
> “Round 10”
> 
> *So Floyd simply took the Irish b*tch into deep waters and drowned him*


And then RAN AWAY like a scared little rabbit as soon as somebody suggestd that he muster up the courage to do what Conor did. Go outside his realm and fight a champion in HIS battlegraound.  

Mayweather was smart. He is a great boxer. Better than Ali. As good as Marciano. one if the best ever. Just hold on to that Mayweather.  No need to go into the octagon, and get your ass handed to you.

In a way, MacGregor was the winner of this fight by showing the guts to go outside his domain (UFC), while Mayweather did not show that kind of guts.

And Paul Essien is a punk-ass idiot, for calling MacGregor a bitch. Let's see you call him that to his face, Paulie boy.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> "_You're one stupid motherfucker, I'll give you that"_
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_McGregor's not a boxer. THAT'S why he lost the fight"_
> 
> But McGregor wasnt talking like that b4 the fight.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> _"Mayweather refused to step into the octagon because he's not an MMA fighter. McGregor would've ripped him to pieces, and Mayweather knows it._
> 
> Na son. Mayweather would have done this in a cage too.
> 
> View attachment 328410
> 
> But. Look of course floyd wouldn't step into the octagon at FORTY and no experience in it because it's a dumb idea. It doesn't even make competitive sense and neither did this fight.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> _"You can question the wisdom of McGregor getting into a boxing ring, but he pocketed around $130 million for doing so, and that's tough to argue with"_
> 
> Look. Floyd was minding his own business retired. It was Mcgregor with all that mouth that SOUGHT out a fight. That's not balls that's: inflated ego, greed.
> 
> You're giving McGregor way to much credit for basically pulling a Steve-o from jackass.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> "_I'll state with conviction that you didn't even watch that fight"_
> 
> Mother fker ! I'm a student of WAR !
> 
> That's all I ever studied. The art of fighting. The art of war. Of course I watched the fight.
> 
> You're not just talking to a huge boxing fan. You're talking to a boxing nerd.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> _"If you had, you'd never say something as stupid as
> "Conor has never heard the ref in a fight say "Round 7”, “Round 8”, “Round 9”, “Round 10” ", because the fight was stopped by the referee in the tenth round, you stupid fuck.:"_
> 
> Eh ? Conor still heard the ref say round 10 imbecile.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> _"He was actually ahead on all judges cards early in the fight"_
> 
> And that comes bk to my point of Conor never hearing a ref say "round 9, 10". He didn't have good conditioning.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> _"McGregor has said he's willing to fight Mayweather again"_
> 
> Don't they all ?
> 
> And that's why Mayweather is 50 - 0. But I'm not a huge fan of MMA but if you like watching two guys lay on top of each other in spandex's, all sweaty then go a head and watch MMA


FRAUD!  I watched the whole fight.  MacGregor was never bleeding like this, not for a minute.  And in a cage, Mayweather would be dead, even in a fight with a UFC woman.  She'd through him around like a rag doll.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

IM2 said:


> Here we have another white person trying to tell blacks what to do. First off, the root cause of the problems we face are rooted in racist beliefs and behavior of whites. Blacks don't need to name our kids as whites tell us to. Whites like the OP need to stop being racists.


Black people need to assimilate with the establishment, or organize their own community. It does not mke sense to be anti-establishment and not pursue the safety and happiness in a welcoming community.

Drooping one's trousers is an anti-establishment gesture.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## katsteve2012

Canon Shooter said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson and Fedor weighed in roughly at the same weight (220ish). Fedor would smoke Mike Tyson in a street fight though. Mike has no idea how to grapple, and Fedor is one of the greatest grapplers ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match.
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor...
Click to expand...


Most, if not all blacks in my age range, including myself, consider Sugar Ray Robinson to be the best pure boxer ever, and most like me are not Mayweather fans at all. 

Robinson never would have participated in such an absurd spectacle.

MMA and traditional fighting rules are far different, and on McGregors terms the match would have ended in his favor. That's a no brainer

Fighting Mayweather on his terms was just a money grab.


----------



## TheParser

Seriously, though.

As African Americans continue to enter the mainstream of American life, the better educated ones will adopt less exotic names.

For example, it is easy to remember the actor Will Smith's name.

I have noticed that some African Americans even joke among themselves about some of their "interesting" names.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson and Fedor weighed in roughly at the same weight (220ish). Fedor would smoke Mike Tyson in a street fight though. Mike has no idea how to grapple, and Fedor is one of the greatest grapplers ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's like when Floyd Mayweather  fought Conor McGregor in a boxing match. Blacks saw it as proof positive that Mayweather was the best ever, yet they ignored that he beat a guy who's not a boxer in a boxing match.
> 
> It should be noted that Mayweather refused to get into the octagon with McGregor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most, if not all blacks in my age range, including myself, consider Sugar Ray Robinson to be the best pure boxer ever, and most like me are not Mayweather fans at all.
> 
> Robinson never would have participated in such an absurd spectacle.
> 
> MMA and traditional fighting rules are far different, and on McGregors terms the match would have ended in his favor. That's a no brainer
> 
> Fighting Mayweather on his terms was just a money grab.
Click to expand...

Of course. Do you think anybody fights professionally for religious reasons? Why the hell would you pursue that line of work if not to make money? Sugar Ray Robinson would absolutely have taken the kind of payday without thinking about it for more than 30 seconds. Why? He was not a stupid man.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> Of course. Do you think anybody fights professionally for religious reasons? Why the hell would you pursue that line of work if not to make money? Sugar Ray Robinson would absolutely have taken the kind of payday without thinking about it for more than 30 seconds. Why? He was not a stupid man.



Seriously? Of course no one fights professionally for religious reasons, nor did I imply that they do.

I don't know if you have ever stepped into a ring before, but there are and were quite a few champions (and I've known a few) who of course fight for the money...... AS WELL AS for recognition and pride in the sport and respect for the title that they hold.

No, Robinson would not have taken that kind of fight.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> Seriously? Of course no one fights professionally for religious reasons, nor did I imply that they do.
> 
> I don't know if you have ever stepped into a ring before, but there are and were quite a few champions (and I've known a few) who of course fight for the money...... AS WELL AS for recognition and pride in the sport and respect for the title that they hold.
> 
> No, Robinson would not have taken that kind of fight.


For that kind of payday? Of course he would have.


----------



## IM2

Why hasn't this thread been moved to the rubber room?


----------



## IM2

TheParser said:


> Seriously, though.
> 
> As African Americans continue to enter the mainstream of American life, the better educated ones will adopt less exotic names.
> 
> For example, it is easy to remember the actor Will Smith's name.
> 
> I have noticed that some African Americans even joke among themselves about some of their "interesting" names.


Why do whites think they have the right to tell us what we can name our children?


----------



## WelfareQueen

IM2 said:


> Why hasn't this thread been moved to the rubber room?




Do you like the name Starquesha?


----------



## WelfareQueen

IM2 said:


> Why do whites think they have the right to tell us what we can name our children?




I loved the retarded jacked up names.  Please do not ever stop.  My favorites in the ER I worked at were Urea, La_eya, and Grenorrea.   Awesome.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> For that kind of payday? Of course he would have.



No, Ray would not have done that  even for the money.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> No, Ray would not have done that  even for the money.


Ok, what proof do you have to suggest that he would not have?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Why do whites think they have the right to tell us what we can name our children?


Nobody has the right to tell anyone what to name their children


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> Ok, what proof do you have to suggest that he would not have?



Personal knowledge of him, and his own words when addressing a group of amateur fighters at Archie Moores house in San Diego back in the 70"s.

You're likely not old enough to recall Muhammad Ali fighting a Japanese wrestler in the 70's named Antonio Inoki. 

It was a similar type of publicity match, with no title at stake, and leading up to it,  Ray was opposed to the idea. 

In his own words he said, "boxers should fight other boxers, and preserve the sport.

Of course I cannot prove what I personally witnessed to someone who wasn't there. 

What proof do you have that he would have?

I think we just have to disagree.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> ...You're likely not old enough to recall Muhammad Ali fighting a Japanese wrestler in the 70's named Antonio Inoki.
> ....


Why on earth would you assume that? Is it the youthful font I post with? Yes, I remember that, ancient one.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> ...It was a similar type of publicity match, with no title at stake, and leading up to it,  Ray was opposed to the idea.
> 
> ....


That was a silly stunt that no one was expected to take seriously. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> ...In his own words he said, "boxers should fight other boxers, and preserve the sport.
> ....


The Mayweather v McGregor fight was a boxing match. Robinson was a boxer.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> Of course I cannot prove what I personally witnessed to someone who wasn't there.
> ....


What did you "personally witness"? Him NOT doing a publicity stunt with a fake wrestler?


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> ...What proof do you have that he would have?
> ....


The fact that he gladly accepted pay for boxing matches throughout his entire professional career.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You're likely not old enough to recall Muhammad Ali fighting a Japanese wrestler in the 70's named Antonio Inoki.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you assume that? Is it the youthful font I post with? Yes, I remember that, ancient one.
Click to expand...


I assumed that you are too young to remember. Many people don't know about that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...What proof do you have that he would have?
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he gladly accepted pay for boxing matches throughout his entire professional career.
Click to expand...


Yes. TRADITIONAL matches fought under Marquis of Queenbury rules.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was a similar type of publicity match, with no title at stake, and leading up to it,  Ray was opposed to the idea.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> That was a silly stunt that no one was expected to take seriously. Apples and oranges.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily. Ali also fought the late NFL player Lyle Alzado in an exhibition. There was no MMA back then so there were many who took it seriously.


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> ...
> 
> I assumed that you are too young to remember. ...


Why?


----------



## Unkotare

katsteve2012 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was a similar type of publicity match, with no title at stake, and leading up to it,  Ray was opposed to the idea.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> That was a silly stunt that no one was expected to take seriously. Apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Ali also fought the late NFL player Lyle Alzado in an exhibition. There was no MMA back then so there were many who took it seriously.
Click to expand...

Nobody who knows anything about boxing took that kind of thing seriously. They even parodied it in the Rocky movies, that's what a well-known joke it was.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I assumed that you are too young to remember. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

You have talked about being an educator, which I respect since my own father was one.

 I don't think you would be teaching in a secondary school and be past retirement age. If i was mistaken, I can admit that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It was a similar type of publicity match, with no title at stake, and leading up to it,  Ray was opposed to the idea.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> That was a silly stunt that no one was expected to take seriously. Apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Ali also fought the late NFL player Lyle Alzado in an exhibition. There was no MMA back then so there were many who took it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody who knows anything about boxing took that kind of thing seriously. They even parodied it in the Rocky movies, that's what a well-known joke it was.
Click to expand...


I can recall many who didn't think it was a joke.

 Did you know that Ali suffered blood clots from being kicked in the legs in that so called "joke"?

Either way, we could speculate forever on this subject.


----------



## Agit8r

I have been told that this practice is in order to avoid mistaken identity (which can be deadly, if a cop decides that someone is "no angel" based upon what he believes that someone is accused of).


----------



## DGS49

When Ali fought the Japanese wrestler it was purely for money.  He had had his boxing license revoked for refusing to be drafted, and could not box professionally, but still needed to pay the bills. 

It was a pay-per-view match that according to all reports was boring as hell.  The wrestler spent the whole time lying on the ground hoping that the boxer would bend over and make himself vulnerable to kicks.  The blood clots were reported prominently, and no secret.


----------



## DGS49

No white person is trying to force Black mothers to change how they name their kids.  It was just my observation that giving them obviously-African American names could hurt their chances for one thing or another in the future.


----------

